# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  TiCtOc pon di rock LIVE AND DIRECT **TRIP REPORT** On a Zero budget.

## TiCtOc

I am not quite there yet but I got it all going on over here so I thought I would start my report early with the PREP!

Now I was supposed to be staying home,

 Cleaning and cooking and packing and generally being a dogsbody but I had this little urge to go out and buy some last minute items.

(Ladies you know what I am talking about)

The only problem was that when I got there the shops had all sold out of summer wear and swimwear because they are fully stocked for winter with heavy winter coats and items like that.
They did have SHOES though and they also had lots of accessories
Uh~ oh I really should not blow the food budget.
I am already on a very low close to zero budget this year.I have less than I usually have and for double the time.I just could not pay everything all at once this year so something had to give.
So I decided I would experiment with different styles of cooking this trip.
But then I saw shoes and clothes and accessories
So I guess I will cook a little more than planned :Big Grin: 
Here is a couple of pictures of the prep remember this is just for one suitcase there are 4 others

 :Big Grin: 


PIC 1 lAST MINUTE BITS





*PIC 2 I could not decide which shoes I liked so I bought them all.I have a few more old ones to throw in
*









*PIC 3 CRAM IT ALL IN SHHHHH*
 :Wink: 








*PIC 4 Throw an old towel over it then It never happened did it?
I did not go anywhere.
I did not see any shoes
*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I have had so long to plan for this trip but I really did not ever think this trip would happen.
A lot happened this year so I never picked up the dumbells I had planned all year on using to get superwoman arms.
I never did the diet to get a flat stomach.
I never did anything!
I did start a diet 2 weeks ago called Kellogs K.
It is a cereal and you eat it for breakfast and lunch then have a normal evening meal.
It was going well for a few days and I lost a few pounds in weight but I was hungry and was having LARGE bowls so I kept running out and when I ran out I had a fry up.

Got kicked out of a fashion show I was told I was going to be in so I thought ah heck forget the diet HAVE SOME FUN eat some food.
So I did lots of it
How many size zeros are actually on Negril beach anyway?

So today I took myself and my ten bellies to the beauty salon (after shopping of course)
I bought a course of tanning tokens 
Yes leaving it very late with less than 48 hours to go TICTOC wants to go from pasty pale white to supertanned.I considered a fake tan but did not want to be streaky orange especially with swimming , bad look so I did 6 minutes on a super bed before shopping and twelve minutes after
OUCH I am now bright red as a lobster

Note to RR it was buy six sessions get one free woooo

I have another 2 emergency sessions tomorrow.
So while I was there I booked in for a bikini wax now I will not go in to details but I only ever had one of these before.
It is horrendous it is like childbirth, humiliating embarrasing and it absolutely hurts and I screamed a lot and all the ladies were laughing at me.
Note to all the ladies reading
We really need to get swimming shorts back in fashion.
Still had my nails and hair to do but it was getting late.No-one will touch my hair it is too long and thick or should I say they WILL touch it but for 10 dollars work they are asking me for $170 no can do I already blew the budget so I have bought a D.I.Y highlight kit Pray that it works and my hair does not fall out.
Ran out of time to get my nails done and the weather is bad here too so I am coming with clipped nails prepped ready to have them done on my first day at
 NEGRIL DE NAIL in Negril Jamaica.
Also getting my first pair of eyelash extensions done there too! So that should be fun and I will keep you all updated on my experience there.
The set up at Negril de Nail looks very professional and I like their products and style so should be good.
Last time I had my nails done in Jamaica they were pretty and they did last but a couple were stuck on upside down and my skin was burned a little (quite a lot) with acetonebut they did look cute BTW that was NOT at Negril de nail*

----------


## TiCtOc

*First people I will see after jetlag
Will be 
Glenna we got some serious wine and cocktail business to talk about

Bertie boy my party man and co-pilot

Patty we have some serious co-ordinating to sort out and I am bringing eyeshadows in to the equation matching eyeshadows sarongs and cocktails I do not have many shoe colours so maybe have to change that to toenail polish
After a table full of colourful cocktails I am not sure how the eyeshadow will look but it should make for some funny pictures oh and I am bringing a long hula grass skirt because Bert said he may put it on for a joke LOL

Rob and Lisa thank them for my fun year I have bought Rob a reindeer musical tie I am sure he will love it he can start a new fashion ties over t-shirts or have it as a rambo style bandanna and Lisa some stripey santa stockings.
Just what we always wanted I hear them say.
Is she joking?
NO I AM NOT

Tom incredible journey just having a dream and going for it.

I hope to see Sprat but she leaves very soon after I arrive.
All the others I will meet first on Monday 5th december at 4pm for The Seastar Inn No plan no problem dinner party!

After that I am looking forward to meeting with friends ,family, staff , cyber friends, attending webcasts, boardie bashes, and private parties and home visits that will be cool.Need to try to fit in as many famous people as I can too
This is the plan for Sunday and Monday!*

----------


## brasi

You are a veritable hoot.

----------


## airportworker

Tic what time your train to airport???

----------


## TiCtOc

Please do not tell me any bad news airport worker

----------


## airportworker

> Please do not tell me any bad news airport worker


Tic as if i would, i was just thinking of when the snow  is due to hit northern england which i think is  on sunday

----------


## TiCtOc

Actually they said this Saturday I just hope I am up in the air when it starts

----------


## TiCtOc

PFFFTTTT 50 views I DEMAND a minimum of a thousand by morning dammit :Big Grin:

----------


## Ras Walleye

Just remember Tic, deep breaths.
Safe and happy travels, see ya in a couple weeks!

Bless...
Ed

----------


## TiCtOc

LOL the voice of calm and reason ras I will do that long sigh of relief when I hit outside of MBJ airport and smell my food
See you down there

----------


## Gabrielle

those are HIGH heels Tic!  I am not bringing my stilettos to Jamaica because I think I might fall as the roads there are pretty bumpy...LOL  Have fun and I will see you on the 30th!

----------


## northcoast

Ya got me LMAO Tic!!....you're such a girly girl!  I PRAY that you don't wear those 6" spiked black sparkly heels in the sand at Alferds or elsewhere....uneven ground is a real killer, even with flats (for me anyway!)  Sounds like you're revving up for a great trip!

----------


## TiCtOc

There is a picture of me Northcoast one year at Alfreds with high heels dug into the sand and I was trying to dance with Bertie actually but I was so drunk and we were having a great time that it was not registering why it was so difficult to twist and move and dance and it was because every time I moved around I was getting lodged in the sand! The shoes are probably for Seastar or the Jungle only.
Look forward to meeting you Gabrielle.You walk in Jamaica?Girl you need a chauffer.Where is my Limo? :Big Grin:

----------


## jamaicamarylance

LOL....Have a great time and safe travels.

Snow go away!

----------


## TiCtOc

Thank you Jamaica Mary and Lance

New plan..Bert said I have to be up and over my jetlag and ready to party by 12 noon on Sunday OMG.
I do not know if I can manage I was thinking sunday would be chill day.
I told you he's my party boy!

----------


## sandy-girl

Tic, is your trip ticker off, lol. I say you're packing too much stuff you're probably not going to use. Anyhoo, like Smith would say, have a ball girlie! 

Someone on this board said, "Pack half as much and take double the money"  :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

I know Sandy Girl I definately need double or a quadruple the money I cannot leave things behind though no way
and this waxing thing.Thought it was a nice normal triangle wth shape is this OMG :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

That ticker has been bugging me since the day it was born.I used to love the old ones with the correct number countdown on

----------


## sandy-girl

OOHHH, the waxing thing is nuts, ya. What women have to do for beauty. Good thing you didn't get the Brazilian Wax, cause that there wax is a killer.  :EEK!: 

But definitely worth it. No Shaving!

----------


## TiCtOc

LOL I am wearing shorts next trip I kid thee not :Embarrassment:

----------


## TizzyATX

agh. I bought shoes today and i was NOT supposed to....but only one pair

have a FABULOUS time TiCtOc

you got me already...I will be checking in for more thank you

----------


## COtoJA

Nice start. I have a feeling more laughs are coming. Have a good trip!

----------


## Seveen

have the best time ever tic! and no trancing - lol

----------


## Maryann

Lol!  Think I'll stick with shaving.  Have a great trip! Looking forward an on-site trip report and photos!

----------


## TiCtOc

Seveen in honour of you my party girl I will have a likkle trance not only that but I will get a photo of it!
I now realise to not be afraid :Wink: 
For those of you that do not know what we are talking about on one of my trips to Jamaica I saw seveen,I had never spoken to her before online or offline I had only seen her photos so I knew she was seveen
So we were at Seastar and the drummers came on
Now there was quite the crowd there that night but the drumming was all new to me.
No singing no words just people drumming and drumming loud and hard and everybody started getting up onto the dancefloor and started dancing but  like in slow motion I was a little freaked out at first thinking what is everyone doing ?I had never seen or heard anything like this before but I thought hey I am ok Seveen is a regular to Jamaica I will ask her or run to her if I am afraid!
So I turned around to go speak to her and she was sat on a chair eyes closed doing a bit of "trancing" chair dancing and I looked around and everyone was all having their little moments "trancing!!"
I think they were all really just feeling the beat relaxing being mellow having fun.But it was my first time at anything like that so I hit the bar then sat my ass down and tried to figure it all out!
And now I know

----------


## TiCtOc

COC2JA and Mary ann stay tunes there will be a lot of photographs and videos

----------


## NikkiB

OMG TiC - I'm sitting here laughing my butt off!  I think I sprained my ankle just looking at those pretty black sparkly shoes!
Have a GREAT time and safe travels.

----------


## TiCtOc

Nikki there were slow motion arms in the air movements and everything! I thought snakes would appear I was so worried! But now those are my shoes for that same place and I LOVE it

----------


## Gabrielle

Tic, I walk, ride my bicycle and get chauffeured around...lol....may bring heels but certainly not stillettos...I too am looking forward to meeting you Tic.....xo

----------


## Yvonne

OMG... you are a riot!  I hope one day we will be in Negril at the same time.  

I can't believe your tanning place lets you tan 2X in one day.  I usually start a week before my Negril trips.  I also usually start at 6 minutes... still get red.  YOu are brave to do 2 tans in a day.  I don't know if I'd chance that even if they let me.  Never tried a spray tan.  I'd be worried about streaking, too.

Size zeros in Negril.  LOL.   The only ones I've seen are 12-16 years old.  I can give them a challenge w/ my size 2-4 but I have to work my tail off & watch everything I put in my mouth to maintain it.  6 miles a day on the treadmill these days (start & finish are walking).  Couldn't do it if I was still working.

Glad to see you got the resizer to work for you.  

I have 3 words for you... You go girl!  Have a great time.  It sounds like you certainly will.

----------


## Clarity

LOL tic - you crack me up! those are some really high heeled shoes!

 Can't wait to read more of your on site trip report!! 

You got Rob a musical reindeer tie for him to wear around his head like a ramblo-style bandana?..lol!! I couldn't stop laughing when I read that. I'm sure he's going to love it!

Take LOTS of pictures!
and have an AMAZING time!! :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

Yvonne why did I think you would be there? You got anything booked?
Clarity Robs been living down there for years bet he has seen it all!
I hope he gets a pic wearing it!

----------


## Yvonne

TicToc... Wishful thinking?  LOL.  If I go in Dec, it's been after Xmas.  My usual time is long time in summer.  I'm going back in Feb. now that I'm retired.  Never been there then... pricey!  

If I was going to be there, I'd be at your party on 12/5.

Maybe another time.  Obviously, we'll both keep going back.

I'm looking forward to more of your reports.

----------


## TiCtOc

I remember you were saying you were there Yvonne wow time really flies

I have just realised tomorrow I will have to cover my face with a flannel if I go on the sunbed because if I burn my eyelids that would make gluing on the false eyelashes difficult :Big Grin:

----------


## Hateswinter

I would kill myself in those heels..........especially in jamaica!!!!.  Take pics of all the places you and your pretty black shoes go........AND just have fun!!

----------


## Sweetness

Hooray Miss Tic Toc......just got in from Canoe (best rum punches EVER lol) and I am laughing so hard my face hurts gyal.  OMG.  You sound like BIG FUN.  Do those underpants say "Winning"?  LMAO.  

Got your message and lets definately get together - just not sure which day but I will give you my phone number at Seastar on the 5th and we can work out a day.  I can't wait to meet the WHOOLE family!!!!   Smiling and shakin my head!!!!   Much love ooman

----------


## rastagal

OMG, I can soooo relate!  One year I didn't have enough time to do the tanning bed thing because it takes me WEEKS to get any color so I did the spray tan....NEVER AGAIN!  My legs looked like streaky Oompa Loompa's! I was embarrassed to even show them.  I went and got the month tan thing yesterday so I have 4 weeks to try and get some color...I'm pretty close to albino at this point. And the waxing...yup did that one year too...and went with the brazilian...YIKES! OH OH, and even funnier I also just bought a at home highlight kit tonight because it was going to cost $180 to get it done at the salon so cheers to us! Hopefully we both don't end up with dreadful hair!!!  

Now...let's have a chat about those heels.  GOOD GOD!  Those should come with a danger warning on them.  But I bet they look great on though! I am too prone to injury so I just bring flat sandals with me....I wish I could rock some 6 inch heels without killing myself though! lol. 

Have a safe trip and see you in a few weeks!!!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Tic You are hillarious! Those shoes are taller than me!!! yes, yes the towel thing works as covering the evidence.... You have a safe trip girl friend..ill see you when you get here...my internet is hit and miss..but im trying..  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

*sweetness rastagal and patty my laydeez see you all THAT side of the screen see what mischief we can cause 
Hateswinter- me too winter needs to be banned I think we should all hibernate in Jamaica every winter ALL winter
*
*WELL GUESS WHAT GUYS AND GIRLS?
IT'S TODAY IT'S TODAY 

Today is my final day here at home, I get to jump on my suitcase to squeeze it shut I get to be woken up at an insanely ridiculous hour by my minibus driver
The plan is
I get my things into the minibus CORRECTION I tell a lie.
I am not a morning person (especially at that time.)
Someone other than me will drag all the suitcases around and pile them into the minibus.
I like to just stumble around at that time in silence.
I do not like to speak at that time of the morning.
Everything has been planned to the last detail so as long as we are in the correct place at the correct time I hope I get at least an hour to wake up and come round before the MUM MUM MUM starts.

I have defrosted my big chest freezer.It has never been empty since the day I had it.
It looks odd but it will be nice and clean ready for a re-fill when I get home.
All my bills have gone in the bin which is where I think bills should live!
I am currently living by the motto
"Will anyone get hurt if I do this?
Will anyone die if I do this?"
If the answer is no then sometimes I may do this!

Like I had all the bills in my hand  and my money in the other and decisions had to be made.
Jamaica/bills Jamaica/bills
shall I put them in the bin?
can they survive 6 weeks?
will anyone get hurt if I do that? Will anyone die?
No? okay in the bin they go, Jamaica won (it always does)

They will all get paid on my return I do not think 6 weeks will injure anything.

Some people would say thats reckless I call it working with what you have.
Some people would say if you can not afford to go then why go?
Well why not?
I think if I am going to be broke I might aswell do it some place I love with nice scenery and weather.There is an ocean full of fish to catch as a last resort.
You sometimes have to live for the here and now not sit at home waiting for "one day" to happen and fall into your lap.
You have to go and grab it while you can because "one day" may never happen.So make it work with what you have and just hope that "one day" better must come.

I have spent everything I had on my many trips to Jamaica in hindsight I could have bought a piece of land by now with that money and had a small modest house built but if I had done that I would not have enjoyed all of my trips there.I could not buy land and build AND have my trips there.
And if I would have saved all them years to buy and build what if I got run down by a bus in the meantime?

I would have had no land no house and no holidays.

So I chose the holidays and if "one day" comes for me then I might buy something down there "one day"

My father has fell in love with a place in Treasure beach.It is a place that we can all live together but he has his own little seperate property on the same piece of large land.It is on the ocean and he loves it and has even re designed the layout of it .That is HIS "one day" and I hope we make it true for him.

Today is one day my father is supposed to be packing to come with us.
He had some health issues and he lost 2 of his brothers recently so we wanted him to come and relax for the winter in Jamaica with us.We had it all worked out.
He was getting his place for almost free all he needed was food money.(Imagine a free trip to Jamaica I would not say no)

He was all booked and excited then someone told him we had to travel from a different airport BEFORE I had chance to tell him.

I knew he would panic over that and that is why I was waiting but a little mz BIG MOUTH went and poked her nose in and started him worrying.
I wouldn't mind but the person who told him never sets foot out of her front yard and she will not be visiting him while I am away .So she has done nobody any favours- Busybody.
So he really panicked as he said he went to the City we have to fly from as a teenager and it was absolute chaos.

I was like "Dad things change in 40 yrs"

I said I would get a wheelchair and extra assistance and extra legroom seat or whatever he wanted or we could go down the night before and I would book him a really nice hotel room with spa where he could relax before the next days flight but NO

 Mz busybody had poked her nose in well and truly and he just would not budge.He asked me to cancel him off the booking.

He said he did not want to travel all the way to the airport and he could not manage the long flight at the moment.He said when he comes next time he would like to come for good.Not long flights there then have to come home again.

He has been to Jamaica with us before a couple of times.He has never seen the parts I wanted to show him though or done anything I tell him about as it has always been rainy season so I really want him to return so we can do all the things I keep talking to him about.
Hope I get to get him a little place "one day"
We all see my father every day and make sure he has eaten properly or had medications which sometimes he says he has "forgot" to take.

So it was very worrying that he said he was not coming as we had 6 weeks booked.6 weeks I thought he would be with us enjoying the weather and relaxing.His health is excellent in Jamaica nobody would believe he had any illness at all.

It really does him the world of good.

My flights which cost $5000 (american ) flight only were non transferable and non refundable and that was in a sale they have gone up higher now.
If I cancelled I would not get any of my money back at all.
So he has decided to stay and I have asked my brother and my mother to help make sure he has someone around for him.

I know I will worry about him and I am really upset that he has chosen not to come and I cannot tell you what I think of Little mz busybody.
My father has spent every single christmas with all of my children and he always makes it special we love christmas so it will be quite upsetting to not have him with us this christmas.

My grandmother died recently and one of the reasons I wanted to be away at christmas was because I could not bear to make all of the arrangements knowing she would not be here and she had gone.
But now my Dad will not be with us too.

I hope he will be alright. He is crazy for wanting to stay. There is nothing here , he will probably get snowed in. It will be freezing and we will all miss him.
I know Jamaica is a long way but we would have done everything possible to make it an easier journey for him.

Now he is not coming we are just travelling the cheap and easy way which I will post some pictures of soon!
I got sidetracked here I was telling you my plan to get to the airport

1 - Minibus @ 4am to town centre train station 45 mins
wait for 30 minutes
2 - train for 2 hrs 30 mins
3 - switch trains 30 mins
4 - switch trains again 45 minutes
5 - arrive at airport wait about 2 hrs 30 minutes and then we are off.
6 - 10 hour flight which is painful I hate the long journey but I have lots of study books to be reading and learning from and my children also haveheaps of school work that they have to complete so the plane ride will come in handy for that.
But guess what you have not heard the funny part after all that travel I think the plane flies back to where I started from to pick up more passengers LOL.
When I first booked that was not an option and when it became an option it was a lot higher priced and my flights were non transferrable.
I think it is coming back to my local airport before heading to Jamaica
ONLY TICTOC would do all that travel just to end up where she started LOL
and I would only ever do this INSANITY trip for Jamaica MY LOVE!

My brother mentioned something about comin by my house later today I think his plan was to have a bit of a farewell together but I think his plan may include alcohol so I was thinking getting up at 3am for my long trip with a hangover may NOT be the way forward and I still need someone to highlight my hair and it looks like he may be my only option LOL shhh he does not know yet, so a drunken young man who is nothing like a hairdresser highlighting my hair is not one of the best ideas I have ever had but like I always say
You gotz 2 work with what you got
If you get handed lemons make lemonade
(do not forget to add rum!)
I will take photos if he agrees to do it*

----------


## TiCtOc

*WARNING be careful if you are going on a sunbed
*
*I used to be sunbed queen but that was years ago they have really improved or should I say get dramatically hotter than many years ago
*
*I did 6 minutes in a morning and 12 in the evening just ONE day I am bright red , very sore and I am lucky that my face is just slightly red and  bit swollen any more and my face would have just been swollen!
*
*They are really powerful now
*
*And I am a person who tans well and never really goes red or burns like this.I cannot put my arms down underneath is sore!
*
*I will save the rest of my sunbed tokens for another year another time!
*
*I have been searching for some aftersun to try to cool myself down I know I have some here somewhere!
*
*Well todays mission is to get some highlights in my hair , the pack says blonde but for dark haired women that usually means ginger!
*
*Need to makesure I have nice smooth legs for strutting my stuff on the hunt for juicy chicken.
*
*And paint my toenails and here is a picture of the reindeer MUSICAL no less tie that I got for Rob!






Are these pictures showing up large to you? or small? Just testing them you see and I like the big photographs

I am going to try the self tanning wipes 
*

----------


## TiCtOc

I tried charging that little flip camera I had which I was going to loan patty lastnight.

I plugged it into the laptop and it made a sound then a light came on as if it was charging then today NOTHING
Maybe it can only charge from a mains charger and the usb lead is only to transfer the pictures but saying that I cannot even find a hole for the mains charger.

My bedroom is becoming a no go electrical gadget zone

I have flip cameras, cameras videos , laptops computer ipods kids mp3's handheld games consoles all strewn over my bed.

I do not know if I will have time to deal with all this today but today is my last day!
Remind me again how long have I had to deal with all of this ??

and to make it a little more interesting my tutor at University has sent me an assignment on Time management  :Big Grin: 
I may have to embellish parts of this assignment to make the grade.

Also sent me some really boring books to read on the plane.Which I have quizzes about later. Great. I cannot think of ANYTHING else I could possibly want to be doing in Jamaica other than  to work on a time management assignment .
I have others to complete but some are fun.

We have our own online forum where the tutors get us involved in debates and we get marked on our replies and arguements,
I have to control myself not to say
Hello
Holiday to Jamaica
No watches
No time limits
No time management
Soon come
Get with the program :Big Grin: 

I base all my work on anything Jamaica related so that makes it a bit more enjoyable and I get through nicely

----------


## Patty Sather

Here you go tic......Im getting it ready for you.. :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

That is hilarious!
Update- I have given up on the hair do I will bring the kit to Jamaica to see if a hairdresser will do it there
And my face is pretty burned and swollen from the sun bed I am having to flannel it down to reduce swelling!
I just got told off by my father for being stupid and vain and that I should never have gone on a sunbed :EEK!: 

This time tomorrow I will be sipping cocktails in the sky baybay
and none of these stresses will matter

----------


## TiCtOc

*Question ~ Does anybody other than ME clean up for the burglars?

JUST INCASE ?*

----------


## BonnieInVa

I feel tired just reading your stories before you go!  Hope you get everything done and your hair turns out great!

----------


## Patty Sather

TIC THE WEATHER HERE HAS JUST BEEN c@#P.....iM SURE WHEN THE SUN COMES OUT and the wind stops we will know..its time for tic.. :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

*Bonnie not sure what will happen with the hair now as it is getting late in the day to get someone to do it here and my plan of taking my kit to Ja may be ruined as on the airline website it says no peroxide or bleach is allowed

GOOD NEWS THOUGH 

I JUST CHECKED IN ONLINE AND PRINTED MY BOARDING PASSES!!

ALL I HAVE TO DO NOW IS HOPE THE 3 TRAINS CONNECT! AND I CAN FIND THE WAY AS I HAVE NEVER BEEN TO THAT AIRPORT BEFORE.*

----------


## Ras Walleye

Already 5 pages and 1300+ views, and you haven't even left yet.
This is going to be epic!

Safe and happy travels.

Bless...
Ed

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks Ed

I am still here,we had a bash at my hair kinda yellowy burnt orange  but it will do! hopefully the swimming pools won't turn it green!
It is 9pm I am supposed to be in bed FAR too excited and I have poured myself a rum punch woooooooo
My bags still are not packed and my face is lobster red the swelling has gone down though.Almost there
ALMOST THERE cannot wait.

----------


## airportworker

tic gatwick is easy get off the train and look for the lifts,  once out of lift your in the checking area  easy  :Big Grin:

----------


## irieworld

you crazy, girl! Orange hair and a red face--nothing a little white rum won't cure. Tanning-- ya gotta start slow and build up-- 6 minutes every other day at most! The only time I have have ever used a tanning machine is pre-jamaica so I don't burn there or stand out as glaring white but I would never go in a machine twice in one day and wouldn't get to 12 mins till week 3. Blonde highlights? You are brunette, right? I am so confused but good for you for starting your adventure in style. Hope you can give us some pics and reports on-island.

----------


## TiCtOc

*I am still here.

Still in my bed and I cannot sleep 

It is midnight

I leave in 4 hours

My hair has now settled and it is a bit of a mess to be fair LOL but it's cool I can laugh at myself I will do it first before all of you HA.

BUT I do like the idea of it just not really the colour it is soooo obvious IT WAS A D.I.Y!
It is a kind of light ginger
My friends and family have all had a very good laugh this evening deciding what colour it is from very dirty blonde to orange to ginger to dark auburn

And then an extra laugh at the burnt red face but I have been working on the face with cold flannels and and after sun lotion and its going down my chest is red raw but I am going to be okay

I will not care an inch about all of this c@@@ when I get there!

I did not clean up very well for the burglars sorry burglars 
I just did not have the time

The rum punch went down well and my brother came and his girlfriend to visit
Also my neighbour , my mother and father and my husbands family, It was all kind of impromptu and I cooked chicken in sauce with some sides and it worked out nice . It was like a little farewell party.
It was a bit like I was leaving for good
I wish!
Would have to bring a few of them with me though if it were for real
Well it is almost time to leave,
4 hrs I have left so I may catch an hour sleep
I hope all the alarms go off and the minibus driver turns up on time

crazy crazy adventure just to get to the airport if it is not too chaotic I will take photographs to explain what I mean.*
*Really dreading it to be honest but keeping a brave face so as not to set the husband off.He is already going mad about the amount of luggage and shouting about who is carrying what.
So I have come to bed.
I was thinking about a post I saw on here not too long ago. It was from a man was it muzicdoc? I am not sure who the poster was but it was a male and he went into great detail of how he pre-planned his packing and how to fold and roll and what to do with each and every thing.He would just DIE if he saw inside of my cases.

I have not even checked through them properly. I just vaguely know that most of my stuff I wanted was in the suitcase vicinity and now my suitcase is zipped shut.So here's to hoping!

All I want to do is get to my hotel sleep eat have a drink check the wifi and get into bed!

*

----------


## irieworld

happy travels tic! hope you at least get a little nap before your journey!

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks Irieworld see you from the other side  :Smile:

----------


## deanna

SAFE travels to you! Cant wait to read more on your trip.....Have a fabulous time! :Cool:

----------


## rastagal

Wow...all I keep thinking of while reading this is the movie Home Alone where the whole family is trying to get in the airport shuttle bus in the morning after everyone overslept and it's chaotic with all the kids and luggage!!! Don't leave any kids behind! I think what I dread the most about vacationing is packing and getting to the airport!  It's such a chore to figure out what you need, where everything is, and keeping track of all of it until you get to your hotel!  I forgot my ENTIRE makeup bag one time and I almost died...now I get super paranoid when I pack and double check EVERYTHING. I feel for you but it will all be worth it in the end!

----------


## TiCtOc

> agh. I bought shoes today and i was NOT supposed to....but only one pair
> 
> have a FABULOUS time TiCtOc
> 
> you got me already...I will be checking in for more thank you


Hey Tizzy missed you there for a second thanks I will definately be  keeping you all updated. Oh you all just wait until I put my hotel inspector head on. You ever watch that program?
Maaan I could BE that program. I am staying at at least a handful of different places this year and every single one is going to get my full attention!
The great the good the bad and the ugly.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Have a whole lot of FUN~~~

----------


## TiCtOc

*Rastagal my neighbour was just here laughing saying it is like home alone then he was upset saying we are leaving him like the boy in home alone!

I have made sure I have packed my knee length furry socks and pink fluffy dressing gown JUST INCASE which everyone here thinks is hilarious but you never know.

 My tootsies get cold and I may want to go on the verandha and look at the sky or the stars or the moon or have a swing in my hammock.

It could be late it could be breezy then what would I do without my furry knee length socks and gown?
I am really tired now and I leave in  3 hours but I am afraid if I fall asleep everyone will not wake up and I will miss my holiday!*

----------


## TiCtOc

> Have a whole lot of FUN~~~


Girls just wanna have FUN..

----------


## Muzikdoc

Tic everything will fall neatly into place..you'll see...It def wasn't me who spent alot of time packing lol..I do roll my t shirts though, keeps them from wrinkling so bad. Other than that I pretty much cram everything into a carry on and a backpack.. And I do mean cram. I usually pack about an hour or two before I leave..and hope for the best.
Have fun Tic....looking forward to this trip report for sure!

----------


## Clarity

I'm sorry to hear about the suntan bed mishap, That sounds awful.  :Frown:  Hope you feel better soon. I bet your hair looks really great! 
I agree with Muzikdoc, Everything will fall into place perfectly.
Before you know it, you're going to be in Negril and having the time of your life!
Have a safe flight!
SO Looking forward to your updates! :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

Hey all

I am up and out of bed my taxi is about to come in about 3 minutes!

No C the hair is NOT looking really good I will deal with it at a later point which will probably be never once I get excited in Negril!
Oh TAXI IS HERE I'M OUT X

----------


## irieworld

woo hoo! you are on your way. Make sure you chill out and get some rest once there.

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Get going GURL!!! See you in 2.5 weeks..

----------


## Patty Sather

it will be ok tic.......really it will....safe flight  :Cool:

----------


## Schuttzie

I'm loving following along, Tic, you are so funny!  Have a safe journey with your family and relax....it will be great!  Bless

----------


## poolguywindsor

Will pass by you at the airport, but I will be going the wrong way!

----------


## Lady Jane

Love this report Tic. Cant wait to read more
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Breggae

I'm loving this report!!!  Hope you have a WONDERFUL trip.....see you on the other side tomorrow!!  :Smile:

----------


## rastagal

If everything went as planned you should be landing in a few hours in Mobay!

----------


## Yvonne

My trip from home to the airport here is a piece of cake compared to what you have to do.  Hang in there.  It _WILL_ be worth it, but you already know that.

----------


## airportworker

Advance warning tic is  less then 15 mins from landing

----------


## Sheba

Coming in from the Cold.
x

----------


## TiCtOc

I askedeveryone to set the alarms for  3.45am.Iwent to bed about 1.30am and about 2 am my son shouted me and thought it wastime to leave for his holidays 
he wasexcited so got in bed with me.
Husband saidhe would sit up all night until the taxi came.
At 3am Ithought I heard a knock at the door so I quietly looked out of the window andmy son was right beside me saying is it time?/
 is it time ??
so I said no-no-one there son.So we cuddled up excited.
 I was half awake half asleep and then thehouse phone rang.
It was mymother checking everyone was up and awake and ready to go about 4am
I wonderedwhy I had not heard all the alarms and it seemed no-one was awake but husbandsaid he had been awake ages and was letting me rest a little.
So we all gotready , 4.30 am the  taxi pulled up forus.
Everythinggets loaded into the van swiftly and smoothly I got in the van exhausted andleaned against the window going back to sleep and I was not even thinking aboutit,
 I just said wheres the pushchair?
Incase wedesperately need one or any of our family want it.So husband said oops forgot it .
So I hadalready arranged a good transfer price deal with the taxi driverbeforehand  but now I had to ask him toturn  back when we were halfway to ourdestination to go back for the pushchair.
As it was aminibus we were in they usually cost double in price to start with so now I wasgetting charged 4 times as much and I was not happy.
Husband wasin a bad mood since that and moaned all the way to the airport.Let me strugglewith my case and pushchair and was in a bad mood.A stranger helped me at onepoint on to the tube though.
I managed tosneak us all on an earlier train than planned.That was good !
The inspectorstill stamped the tickets but it is a good job we managed to catch the firstearlier train as we did everything as fast as we could and made one of theconnecting trains with only one minute to spare so we would have been cutting  thing s really fine otherwise.
 We got to the airport I had already checked inonline so we went straight to baggage drop the lady said everything was runningon time and we would start boarding in about an hour.
I see a lotof Jamaicans and adult children of Jamaicans all ready to go to Jamaica
The laydeezhave it all well prepared unlike me it was 9.30 am and I tell you the brighteyeshadows in multi colours were unbelievable the false eyelashes the weavesthe long painted toenails the hair extensions the nail extensions.Lots of lacyleggings and hot pants going on.They must have been up from earlyyyy to get itall together and then in walks me with my ginger diy streaks and still burningred face that I could not put any make up on lol and my nails not done as I amgetting them done in Negril
I was an epicFAIL!
And as Ilistened to them all chatting I thought  party a start now!
The plane hada lot of Jamaicans on a couple of people who looked like honeymooners somegroups of women or women with children and some groups of men who all lookedlike they would jump on a jetski vrooommmmm I got served my vodka fruit punch and snack  and Idecided to order coconut chicken curry and rice for my lunch! .My son is at anage now where aswell as being an experienced flyer he understands right andwrong now and  how to behave on a flightand he went to sit with his dad
I have alwayswondered what it would be like to get a seat alone have vodka and  sleep when you like eat when you like andwatch a movie in peace and quiet.Today is My day to test it out! The seats arequite comfy everybody seems happy well quiet at least!So we stopped atmcdonalds and I said to everyone one minute I am just going to the bathroom.
So on myreturn everybody had left and I had absolutely no idea where to find them lookedfor them for ages I had my money on me but they had the passports so I did whatI thought was the sensible thing to do and went to the boarding gate which is afar walk around the airport thinking they would most likely be there and ifthey was not then they would be at some point
.Peoplestarted gatheringeveryone except my family
I did notwant to walk  all the way back round theairport again but you do hear of people being at the airport and missing theirflights and I did not want to be one of them.
Could not hopon alone-had no passport .asked for a call out over the speakers but was toldthey are not allowed to do that until boarding and cant for individual passengers but I was pretty sure I hadheard  one earlier so I asked someoneelse they said they cant then a man at my gate said he would call upstairs onprivate radio to see what he could do.
He managed toget a call out and I started walking the long walk back to see if I could findthem and there they were.Husband was really not happy by now .I was hoping tofind somewhere to chill for a bit where they had wifi and take a few pics andupdate you but everything happened so quick and we just made everything in timeso there was no time to do that.Especially with the missing family drama at theairport!
We board theplane husband does not get window seat which he always moans for hes seriouslynot happy now! I am happy the seats look comfy I settle in and close my eyes Isit at one end of the row and him the other with 2 of the children inbetweenand one at the side of us.

----------


## TiCtOc

Went throughthe part where you take your shoes off and go through the beeper things atairport I kept thinking bet it beeps it always does every single year I getchecked and searched and beeped…so I walked through beep beep beep stand asideplease I had on black leggings and vest top and no metal or anything so they waved me through so then beep beepbeep  they wanted to check my son too..oh and the pushchair they was squeezing and swabbing it or something.
We gotthrough and then onto the plane
The flightcrew then announce it is not a full flight and we can spread out
So then wepretty much get a whole row to ourselves
Nice freewelcome cocktail. choice of menu ,  freealcohol , socks,  headphones andtoothpaste and toothbrush and eyewear pack and snacks .I blow up my little neckpillow oooh sooo comfy and fluffy and put my flight socks on sooo cozy
Party a start now!

----------


## TiCtOc

Got LOADS to tell you all I have landed I touched down .I wanted to tell you all everythingtonight but where I am wifi shuts down in 7 minutes!

----------


## TiCtOc

*When I got off the plane my happy face returned .Once on it does not fade until going on..No one can test my happy face.Do not try it will not work do not waste your time! 
When I am in Jamaica I am happy nothing else matters
So I get out of the airport FINALLY after being the first one off then sent back in the line to being the last out more about that tomorrow
Tony who Seastar sent for me was cool he was there with his sign and a smile and best of all when I said Tony can you turn up the tunes well..I was in heaven STONE LOVE full blast bass peakers a pumping
all worries forgotten we were home we had arrived.BOOM BOOM BOOM
Next minute I smelled the Jamaica air I wanted my jerk chicken and bread with sauce but I had to wait
Next minute for over ten miles loads of Jamaicans were rushing at the cars I thought OMG I have landed in the middle of a political thing.There where horns going off people with branches of trees waving them at traffic people banging pand together making noise cheering  and later I saw a sound system set up in one community and everybody was out all shouting and waving these branches and banging pans it was crazy.i said Tony whats happening and he told me that one of the local high school football teams had won a big match today.WELL I NEVER
I have never witnessed anything like it in my whole life.For a school football match?15 MILES AT LEAST of supporters and fans and it looked like the whole of Jamaica was out to celebrate for it.It was so nice to watch them having fun
And seeing everyone on their verandhas
So nice
Saw some gorgeous houses and hotels all lit up with christmas decorations on the way down they were absolutely stunning and breathtaking.I have lots to tell you all but I only have about 3 minutes left here!
I have something very exciting to tell you though VERY EXCITING.
NOT sure how to tell you but my hotel charges 300 j per cocktail and they are strong and they have 241 OMG HEAVEN! I was supposed to be going straight to bed but I had to have 1 or 2 just to try it out!
More tomorrow
ALL IS GOOD NO WORRIES NO PROBLEM!*

----------


## TiCtOc

Clarity I could just don't want to blow my weeks budget in one night..but you know me anything could happen infact it sounds like a plan :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

But I am a mess no nails done no hair do no eyelshes i have been travelling for hours.OH WELL TUFF BOO BOO.I may just go anyway they will still love me if a Iam a tram I hope LOL dEPENDS ON COST AND TAXIS ETC

----------


## brasi

THere is an APB out for you on RealNegril.com LOL

----------


## beachgirl66

babhbhahahha Brasi!!! 

welcome 'home' Tic

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*Well guess who just could not stay in lastnight?

I hadplanned on my calendar that Saturday and Sunday were definately jet lag andchilling days but wifi gets shut down here at 11pm so what's a gal to do so Ijumped in a taxi to Seastar hoping to see everyone who is down here.*
*I arrived about 11.40pm the show had just finished but I sawGlenna and her husband  there and Rob andthe band.*
*Saw briefly the renovations at Seastar and the place looksreally nice, will do my detailed report on there next week.*
*I met Omar there too*
*It was finished so Chris treated me to a rum punch (he's sokind I love that place)*
*Then I jumped in the van with the band back to my hotel.*
*I said don't tell everyone Tic left with the band!shhhh
 I wasasked to go to rooftop terrace but I declined being my first night and all
being on best behaviour sooooo best behaviour soon went stale so I thought Iwould go to sunset on the beach as they had some great music playing earlier inthe night but that was closed by that time too.*
*So I decides to grab a taxi to See Patty,I had to be extranice to security  ~ two ladies who said they do not wake guests after 12midnightand it was 1am whoops 1am even I did not realise it was that late but I woke up today and mybattery in my watch has died and it is on upside down anyway! So perhaps thatmay be why I do not know time.
So I was thinking well Patty wont mind she can't have work in the morning and you only live once! I was real tempted to go and knock on for Bertie but I was being polite and did not want to see him angry and grumpy and wake him at a time he did not want me to.Although he did get me first thing this morning I was lay in bed with a superhangover and jet lag over and reception called and said Here's my Bertie boy!
Well not quite like that but I thought this trip is going to be fun!*
*So we had some pictures lastnight at Patty's hotel and then Patty dragged me by thehair to the jungle LOL*
*joke!*
*We went over there and had a really good laugh me Patty andher husband,We had a lovely time and they were shaking it!
I do not know what the heck we are doing in the video as the song that was called jump around or something had clearly stopped yet we were still dancingto it!!
This morning Bert knocked on for me to see if I was playing out.
We went up to Alfreds and met Glenna and her husband and they treated me to Cheese on toast it was a nice chilled breakfast.I married about ten men on the beach went and spoke with Michael for a minute at Legends he is still working hard and I briefly bumped in to Tom but I think he was in a rush so I will catch up with him he was either rushing or running away from me!
I was supposed to meet Omar today at my hotel but no signs yet.
It seems very quiet down here at the moment the Jungle had very few people in it I have never seen it so quiet but I know just before Christmas a lot of people are coming down.
The weather is absolutely gorgeous. I was staring at the waves lastnight mesmerized thinking I cannot believe I am here AGAIN.I love it.
And my sunburn on my face was real bad but I spent 2 days cold flanneling it to take away the swelling then covered with make up btw!
I have to say Shields drinks menu has me very excited.It is something like 300j for a cocktail and they have 241 here too at happy hour OMG these prices I LIKE LIKE LOVE.
I will do a detailed hotel inspection on this place when I am not so tired/jetlagged.I told Bert I would probably see him back up at Alfreds maybe with the kids but we have discovered that I have not packed armbands for my youngest so I have to go to the shops.
I have not been in the sea or swimming pool yet but I will shortly , very soon today.
I walked onto the road lastnight to get a taxi to Seastar and at least 7 white plate taxis pulled in consecutively within a space of less than 2 minutes it was MANIC!
Been asked out for a few dates ...hmmm who is paying? - wrong girl!
HA married anyway
It was so great lastnight to hear the little treefrogs chirping and I had my jerk chicken which I had been dreaming of all year with sauce and bread from a barrel and of course I had my JB rum and lots of it too.
Oh and you know I took advantage of the free bar on my flight on the way down here.
I am really suprised at myself that I broke my plan!
HOW DARE I go out and miss my planned chill out day! 
I am really looking forward to the no plan no problem dinner party tomorrow at The Seastar Inn and meeting everyone there.

I am sorry I have been a bit boring so far but give me time to settle in and it will get fun!

PARTY A GO START NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## northcoast

You are totally amazing!!!!...cannot fathom how you got yourself on that flight with kids & hubby, flew across the ocean & did all that posting & STILL had the energy to go out on the town.  Methinks Jamaica must just "energize" you!  How do you get your hubby to stay home with the kids when you go out to party?????

----------


## TiCtOc

I was supposed to be out just saying hello for 30 minutes that was the original plan.I think husband wanted to sleep and I very rarely get out at home so it was fun!

----------


## Seveen

this is going to be the best trip report EVER! we deserve it - lol 

negril uncovered by tic toc!
 :-)

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

My ride home!

----------


## TiCtOc

5amo !

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Lulu and Al

watch out for your daughter with braids this early in her trip, the scalp gets burned real quick down there. Love your pics and report.

----------


## Clarity

Tic - Your children are beautiful, love your daughter's braids. Your son looks like he was having a blast at the beach!

That _"Ride home" picture_! :EEK!:  LOL - looks like it was a fun! Was that your ride back to your hotel from The Jungle??

----------


## gerryg123

great photos -- the band member on the right looks happy that he is not the one who has to drive the van. ....

----------


## Patty Sather

Your children are beautiful tic! Your sons burger looks good!!!!!! :Big Grin:  you have fun darling..the rest of us are having fun with you. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## negrilaholic

Tictoc I am so sorry I left too soon to get a chance to meet you, and love your trip report..I just want to quote this because it really explains so well why I went deep into debt myself to get to Negril to spend 26 wonderful days..

"Some people would say thats reckless I call it working with what you have.
Some people would say if you can not afford to go then why go?
Well why not?
I think if I am going to be broke I might aswell do it some place I love with nice scenery and weather.There is an ocean full of fish to catch as a last resort.
You sometimes have to live for the here and now not sit at home waiting for "one day" to happen and fall into your lap.
You have to go and grab it while you can because "one day" may never happen.So make it work with what you have and just hope that "one day" better must come."



I am just loving reading your trip report, and am looking forward to hearing more!  :Smile:

----------


## Negrilmom

It was nice meeting you today!! 

Misako

----------


## TizzyATX

Love Love Love this report Tic

Good to see your beautiful self A&ND your beautiful famly having fun and lots more to come. 

You're funny. I wanna party with you lol

----------


## TiCtOc

Wow is what I have to say just WOW!
I have still not managed to have my jet lag day and I have been living it up all days and all nights staying up until 6am and then getting up for the day at 7am hmmm pretty much blew a months budget in 2 days not quite sure what will happen from here on in!
Yesterday I went to get my nails done at Negril de nail met the owner who did my nails -  lovely lady, I will post some photographs later today of what I have been getting up to, the parts where there are no photographs you have to just imagine LOL
Went to the cambio at the hi-lo it was crazy packed out I waited over half an hour and gave up then went back as I did not really have a choice, I was sulking but I needed the money so another half an hour wait BOOOOO If there was anyone kissing teeth with hands on their hips around there it was MEEEE
Had my nails done then went on the beach for a while , Turned up late to my own dinner party,Did not get a chance to paint my toenails or pluck my eyebrows I just turned up after a quick 2 minute get dressed effort.I arrived at the bar and thank God Midiri boardie was there as nobody else was LOL
I thought OMG nobody has turned up wth what a disaster but soon enough everyone strolled in.Everyone must be on a soon come time frame which is fine as I was late myself LOL
So big up to Midiri for holding the bar down for us all!
Lots of us were there if  you was not there you should have been!
Got to chat with a lot of people everyone was nice but I did not get a chance to hear any of Captd's stories which I was looking forward to so next time,Met a lady from the board called jasmin and she is lovely and lots of fun and reminds me of my friend.
Quite a few of us then headed to Coral seas for the hiyah grade show.I was very drunk at this point yet still continued to enjoy my rum punches for another 6 hours Ha
Swallow was there Anthony able and a few other singers it was a good night actually.I wish I would have taken my swimwear out lastnight I felt like having a frolic!
I keep missing the webcasts due to far too much rum.
If I do not make one today then I am planning to be at canoe for sure on Thursday definately.Married about another 25 men.One followed me on his motorbike to the roundabout and kept reciting his number.I told him I will not remember it I will not phone I do not have a phone and I am off to see my husband but he carried on singing his phone number anyway.After he rode off another man in a car decided to do some kerb crawling with me lol
I DO NOT HAVE ANY MONEY I DO NOT WANT A PHONE NUMBER I DO NOT WANT TO CALL AND THE WOMAN IN FRONT OF ME AND BEHIND ME IS AS BEAUTIFUL SO CHECK HER!
DON'T EVEN THINK OF ROBBING ME BECAUSE YOU WILL BE DISSAPOINTED LOL.
Everyone has been great here.I am about to go into the sea and try to clear my face up as it has started to peel very badly.Yesterday my face was about 4 different colours and very patchy so I am hoping the salt water will clear it up a lot.
I will post all my photos of the dinner party later today.I have a little hangover just now RUM RUM RUM chicken and rum and more chicken and rum seems to be the order of the day every day!
I love waking up and having my egg on toast under my palm tree on my verandha it is my spot and I never want to leave.The pool looks great the beach is fabulous the weather is great,I have a bit of an issue where I am staying one woman working here is being very weird with me.I am going to see whats up with that today, The first time I thought she never heard me so I ignored it , the second time I knew she heard me and still ignored me the third time I heard what she was saying but never caught the first part so could not pull her on it.Not spent a lot of time at my actual hotel but definately going to find out whats up with this today.
Did not fly all this way for any foolywangish business so if she needs to say something she can go ahead and just say it.Everyone else is lovely.Maybe I have it wrong but I don't think so so I will find out today WHATS UP!
I have two cute flowers on my nails and I like them btw!
CHICKEN RUM CHICKEN RUM I am in the land of chicken and rum it is where you all need to be forever
As for safety I do not know what everyone is chatting about.I feel safe I feel happy I go everywhere and do everything a lot alone and never any problems.YES you get stalkers but not harmful ones.They will slow the car down and roll it slowly all the way to where you are going or roll their motorbike alllll the way to where you are going but as long as you can speak up for yourself it is fine.They are just jokers and having fun and messing around.When they finished rolling their car around me I am sure they go to the next hundred girls..and so it goes.
I hope I did not damage the gate trying to bust through it at 4am this morning!
Everything is beautiful GET DOWN HERE!
I do not know what day it is or what time it is and quite frankly I do not give a damn!
I need to buy some toothpaste the freebie tubes from the plane have now ran out.I need to buy a band for my hair and sort my freaky peeling looking face out.
I love rum but maybe will have a rest from it, for an hour at least LOL
I want to live here.I definately do not want to go home and I think there is a drama brewing already for when that day comes.
Well I have not been in the water yet so I am going for a float to float this hangover away and get some salt water on this weird looking face.
Oh and Pattys husband is very cool he is the best photographer ever and he is so HIRED!
And I keep forgetting Bertie was a professional photographer so I really need to get him to take some shots.
I went to see some fishermen yesterday 5lbs 1750ja for 2 fish One huge snapper and a smaller one is this good?I do not know by the pound in weight?
I said I may go back today.
Been everywhere seen everyone done everything and then some LOL Loving the weather the food and the drinks and everyone I have met so far.Everything is all good in tha hood!
No signs of any famous people yet but it is okay I am sure I will find them when I get my famous person hunting cap on.I am letting them rest for a while but they better watch out!
Photographs later today after my little float in the bright blue clear beautiful warm calm ocean ooohhh this is the life.WISH YOU WERE HERE!

----------


## Seveen

:-)

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

You're face didn't look like you described it - I saw no tanning bed damage.

What is this flanneling you speak of?

Seriously is it a U.K. sun burn cure?
I've never heard of it.

----------


## JitterBug

sounds like you are having a blast . . . i'm confused, are you staying at a different location than the rest of your family?

----------


## TizzyATX

Where is the nail shop and can you please post pics of your pretty nails? Pretty please?

----------


## Jasmin70

It was magnificent to meet you and your family along with all of the boardies last night.  We definitely need to hang out some more later in the week Miss Tictoc!

----------


## TiCtOc

Jasmin you too!
We will definately get together again soon.
Tizzy pictures are coming right up the place was called Negril de Nail and it is opposite the hi lo shopping plaza on the second floor.
Rum pole it was hard for me to get a picture showing the face damage! and in the evening photographs that you see I have tried to mask it with makeup it does not look too bad today rolled all the old skin off and starting to catch a tan again FREE face lift!
The flanneling is just getting an cold face cloth and I kept applying it to my face and once with ice to reduce swelling.It does not look too bad today so hopefully the face drama will be over very soon.

----------


## Bnewb

> Where is the nail shop and can you please post pics of your pretty nails? Pretty please?


Tizzy...in addition to what Tic Toc will add...here's the link the Misako's website...
http://negrildenail.com/

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

TicToc,
Your current saga is really inspiring.
Since I've been following your adventures I've been transformed from a mild mannered teacher to a raving Jamaniac.
I'm serious.
Since following your posts from take off to arrival (and now in-country) I've sawed off about five major trip tasks.
And I've pretty much given up doing anything at work other than trip planning.
Thanks for the reports - wait until my girlfriend finds out there's a place she can get her nails done.

She's the only woman I know who goes camping with Nail-shop nails.

*One month and 4.5 days*

----------


## TiCtOc

Rum I will be camping with my nails too soon!
Please stay tuned I am having a few picture resizing issues but I have a lot coming up shortly!
What did you manage to saw off!!?

----------


## TiCtOc

Jitterbug ~ My family ~ my immediate family are right here with me we are all staying together same apartment or do you mean the Jamaican family?

----------


## Negrilmom

Please plan to move here soon, Tic Toc LOL.

We need your energy in Negril to bright up this town :Smile: 

Cannot wait for TicToc Party!!

Misako

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh that is nice Misako and everybody loves the two flowers we designed on my nail! I will hopefully be posting my pictures very very soon

----------


## TiCtOc

Every morning I switch on the Reggae TV and open the window shutters and sit on my verandha in my chair in my little spot to eat my breakfast and the tv is just next to the window so I can have my breakfast under a palm tree outdoors listening to my reggae music. Life could not be better

----------


## TiCtOc

comb out knotty dread!

Geez i need a hairdresser

----------


## TiCtOc

My walk around town browsing the shops then headed to Negril de nail finished nail pics to follow.
I walked alone from Shields to the hi-lo so over the bridge by the river past the roundabout.Everything was fine No worries stopped and chatted to the fishermen as I will be needing a good deal from them on fish soon!

----------


## Yvonne

"Every morning I switch on the Reggae TV"

Ohhh... Me too!!!  Night, afternoons....

----------


## MIDIRI

Hi TiCtOc!  So great meeting you and the family.  Having a blast!  And you can always count on me to hold down the bar.   :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

I love "RE TV" in the morning too! :Smile: 
Glad you're having a wonderful time in Negril
Enjoying your trip report and the pictures!

----------


## Negrilmom

OHHH not "nail tech" pic, "nail pic" we wanted to see  :Cool: LOL

----------


## TiCtOc

It's coming it is coming!

----------


## captaind

Sorry I didn't stay with you guys but after Izel and the boys got there we had a table up at the pool deck.

Didn't she look wonderful in the silver wig?

Thanks for organizing such a nice party...

respect

----------


## TiCtOc

I loved seeing everyone and everyone looked fantastic it was a nice evening.Hope to catch you next time Captd
Hold down the bar Midiri at Alfreds for me if you are coming!
Thanks Yvonne ,Clarity

----------


## TiCtOc

I will tell you all about the NO Plan no problem dinner party tomorrow and upload all of my photographs too as I have a party I gotzta get to :Big Grin: 
I got no money and no ride only some Pounds sterling so this will be an adventure already.I NEED MONEY AND A RIDE WORLD! Hotel said they got no money ??
Front desk said ask bar - bar said ask front desk.I got a room call like a full blast alarm phone ring in the childrens bedroom when they were sleeping to come pay my 4 dollar bill :Big Grin:  I was not going to leave the country just yet for one sausage and small fries!

----------


## booger

What channel is reggae TV? I have yet to turn on a TV in Jamaica, so please excuse my ignorance.

----------


## JitterBug

> Jitterbug ~ My family ~ my immediate family are right here with me we are all staying together same apartment or do you mean the Jamaican family?


no, i meant your immediate family, i must have misread what you said . . . i realize now that you are not including your family in your travels through negril as you refer to being and walking alone . . .

----------


## TizzyATX

> Tizzy...in addition to what Tic Toc will add...here's the link the Misako's website...
> http://negrildenail.com/


Ahhh yeah...I remember checkin out her website now (negrilmom?)...saw it awhile back.  I will have to pay her a visit someday.  The eyelashes look amazing too.  Thanks for the link!!

TiCtOc, hope you had FUN night last night can't wait to hear alllll bout it....with pics and flowery nails of course! I have a donut right here and I'm kinda waiting for you to get at it so i can get some coffee and read this shiz. Ok I might not wait, pretty hungry....

----------


## Marko

so what has happened to our infamous Tic Toc........no word from her pon da rock today

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Tawnee

I am anxiously awaiting pics and stories from last night too.  Tic Toc posted on Facebook that she & Bert were out last night and that she was going to update her trip report this evening.    :Cool:

----------


## TiCtOc

Hello I have been having a ball a blast a fun filled time.

I will start with telling you all how the NO PLAN NO PROBLEM dinner party went at The Seastar inn on Monday.

I was running late I had been out all day so arrived at my hotel at 3.30pm the Seastar bus was due to come get me at 3.15pm but I forgot to call them I just wrote it on this board and nobody saw it but I did not know, 
I thought they had been and I missed them so I quickly threw on some leggings and a dress top jumped in a minibus and went with the family to The Seastar Inn.I got there around 4.15pm party was supposed to begin at 4pm SHARP LOL but I was fashionably late to my own dinner party! 
I could not believe I was late to my own dinner party and I was thinking I bet they are all sat there wondering where the heck I am so you can imagine my jaw drop and shock horror when the minibus pulled in and no - one was there OMG
Where the hell are you all?OMG OMG OMG
One man just one single man was sat at the bar - please be a boardie please be a boardie why has no-one come?
So I said hi are you a boardie !
So he said yes it was Midiri/fud
so we had a quick chat and still no-one else came.about 5 minutes later, the longest 5 minutes of my life everyone started to turn up!
Patty and Kopper were there
Rob and Lisa
Glenna and her husband
Captd and family 
Midiri
Jasmin
Bert
Cindy and her friend
Tom H
There was a couple there who I know the faces of and wanted to meet them and I have totally forgotten their boardie names and I never really got chance to speak as I thought we were all going to Coral seas Monday party afterwards but not everybody came so if you read this and it was you hello and sorry for being rude and did not get a chance to chat.
There were some other boardies there too but I am rubbish with names.
So we all arrived and everyone enjoyed happy hour 241 drinks soon we were all chatting and drinking.I was on rum from 4pm until 4am more about that later.
Most of us ordered dinner there,Dinner was good , the children went and played pool and on the free computer and internet and Chris put on some really good music.I really liked the music that night and I forgot to tell him, Good choice.
We stayed until about 7 or 8pm I think it was and I jumped in Rob and Lisas car with Jasmin and we headed out to Coral seas for the Monday night reggae show that the band HIYAH GRADE put on.
More boardies followed
The show was nice it was very good some good singers and the band played really well.
Swallow sang he is a singer in Negril I have heard him sing lots of times and he is very good.There were a couple of other singers who were very good also but I never caught their names and I was drinking and dancing and hardly even took any photographs
So Bert was showing me and Jasmin how to tango or salsa he was spinning us around.We had fun!
Frankie the trumpet player was down there and then Anthony Able sang quite a few songs.
So more spinning dancing and drinking.I have gone rum crazy since being here and I am taking a break from rum to write this! I have a bottle of iced water here right now.So hopefully everyone will start showing up at the Monday night events  it was a nice evening I wish I would have taken some swimwear to have a swim too maybe I will next week..and the week after that and maybe the week after that
 :Big Grin:

----------


## RICK

You  are my heroine ( lady hero not the drug not sure of the spelling)

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*Boardie Patty brought me a present a sarong it was so cute of her to do that .
Yay I got a present it turned out to be a great blessing as the dress and leggings I threw on made my big belly look really weird and fat so it was a great cover up Thanks Patty!
I told you I would get some good Karma back from the other day when I gave some cash to the guy with bad leg.
Came just when I needed it!
You know I love my freebies so was quite happy on Monday when I was greeted with FREE rum thanks Chris
my FREE present sarong that I loved
Free ride to the Coral seas garden Thanks Rob
FREE ENTRY
Then when the night had ended (officially) Some of us stayed and re-opened the party un officially! I think I had more free stuff but I was too drunk to remember!
I am so used to getting everything FREE that after we all had dinner at seastar I started to head to Robs car for the party, thought the nice lady barstaff was coming to say goodbye for a second until it dawned on me I had not even paid my bill!
It is a good job they know me I did not do it on purpose.She was really nice about it and the bill was very cheap and we all had dinner and enjoyed it.I was very happy with my bill amount.*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

I found a real bargain at the supermarket opposite burger king near the cambio.Curried chicken and vegetables a full tray for 250j got us a tray each and there was more than enough.Threw it all in a big pot to fry it .It was really nice.

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

Tuesday I went to bed at 5am got up with the kids shortly after and we all managed to get ourselves to Fun Holiday Beach Resort for the webcast, We had some fun in the pool there but I went and ordered some crazy cocktail some banana something orange yellow and green and cannot remember the rest but it did not agree with me after the night before.
I managed to make it up to Sun beach bar because that is where us boardies said we would go hang out and Rob was bringing Lisa but as soon as I got there I started to feel queezy.I guess swinging lots in the fun swinging chairs did not help matters so before I knew it it seemed like the sky was spinning.Quite a few boardies were there and I wanted to party but I was feeling ill and it was not until Rob pointed out that I was hanging on to a fence with one finger through a hole clinging on for dear life because I thought I would fall off the earth.Met crybaby and a lovely boardie couple who come all the time and it is annoying because I have forgot their name someone tell me.
Cameback to the hotel and immediately put my pyjamas on and thought this is it my jetlag day but then I remembered Bert saying he was going to Alfreds and I posted on the board asking who was going and when nobody replied I was a bit bothered that I did not want Bertie partying there all alone.So I had a problem because I had no money and no ride.I had money but not changed.
So you will laugh at this part I know I am just too cheeky!
The security guard here at my hotel was sat near the gate so I asked what time was he working until so he said 7am so I said ohh do you have money? meaning for his taxi home so he said yes so I asked could I have it I need a ride and need taxi money - pay him back later :Big Grin: 
He said sure but when I went back to my room to get my purse I found 400j in there so did not need it afterall.
So rum punch it is then!
Someone who worked there was saying I could go in there with him FREE but I thought he was one of the hey pretty lady  men so declined his offer then paid 500j in at the gate and saw boardie bertie had been given a freebie :EEK!: 
How very dare they LOL
The show was cool and then me and Bertie hit scrub a dub to be continued
For those who are wondering.I am here with my family but I am just telling you about the getting out and bout parts as telling you real life family stuff may bore you a little but trust me it is all happening!Arguing over food at 5am our first morning who was going to eat what and how and such.They are food mad my children.
They have loved the beach and the swimming pool here.Said we will have a good swim tomorrow and watch the sun go down .

----------


## TiCtOc

Excuse me, photographs and more writing has been up for an hour where is my feedback  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

great stuff, tic toc ...... love the seastar .... the pics are great -- it was nice of the worker to offer to loan you cab money, Jamaicans are great peeps!

----------


## Tawnee

You are livin like a rock star Tic Toc!!!!   Sure do appreciate you taking the time to post - it is helping to get my excitement level up for my arrival.  
 That Bert sure is a wild man na tru?   See you in 2 weeks!!

----------


## Lady Jane

I am loving all your pictures and the fun you are having. Keep it coming

----------


## sandy-girl

Great report Tic..I'm loving it. Keep it coming.

----------


## Biggs of the week

Love the new look at Seastar!Even seen the back of Fatty at the bar.Tic Toc you Rock!

----------


## Jasmin70

Loving the report and pics!!

----------


## Clarity

I feel like I'm experiencing a vaction in Jamaica vicariously through your pictures and words. Please keep it coming Tic!
Hope you're having a great day! :Big Grin:

----------


## rustedduck

Excellent job Tic - keep am comming

----------


## TizzyATX

You look great!!!  Thanks for the nail pic...very pretty.  I know I wouldn't mind if you included you're family time in the trip report as well as pics. ; )

----------


## Patty Sather

HEY PRECIOUS,

This little rock star is heading home  :Frown:  There was way too much to do this this time and hardly got to spend time with you~ You take care sweet cheeks..my job is calling.....Andy sends his love ...ill catch up with you back on here when im back home, stay safe, have fun ..lots of pictures  :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh no we will really miss you both you was very fun and I will treasure my sarong.We all missed you at the Jungle lastnight the place was packed out some crazy dancing going on.Safe trip home if I do not see you  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

*I cannot remember what the heck I did on Wednesday, I briefly stopped by Roots bamboo they had a band playing in the daytime that was good then went to do some grocery shoping and went to the cambio.I seriously cannot remember what I did.
Woke up very early Thursday morning and I remember being stood mesmerized staring at the ocean.It was roaring LOUD but was warm and clear it was unusual it looked good for body boarding.
I stood staring for ages just listening to the waves and letting them go over my feet and then playing a game of resistance with the waves seeing if they could knock me over.They could not I win!
Sunbathed for a little time and wondered how party boy Bertie was doing and wondered if I would see Tom and also was thinking about what Patty is doing.
I took my laptop and the kids to Travellers Beach resort to use the wifi which works beach front as I wanted to do a live web chat with my parents so my mum could see the beach as she has never been to Jamaica, While I was there who strolls up?
Bertie boy came to see me yay
So we sit and chat and Bert spoke to my parents and probably shocked them LOL
say no more
We then all came back to my hotel and Neville the patty man walks by so we grab a handful and have a good munching session on them.You know how long I have been waiting for the day I see Neville again?Too long!
So I order a couple of pina coladas from Shields bar and sometimes they are very sickly when I have tried them elsewhere but these were really delicious and with cute little cherries in and something low priced like 350j for 2 of them
Me and Bert decided we would go for a swim , well after he and my son had been climbing a tree!
So we went back to travellers beach resort and my husband came too.
It started to really pour down hard with rain but I did not care I am in Jamaica.I got the man there to switch on the waterfall and went in the little cave and did a few laps.It was raining for quite a long time and Bert and my husband decided to just sit and chat over a cold one.So we decided we would go to canoe bar even though I keep saying I need to take things easy for at least 3 weeks because of my almost zero budget , is it possible for there to be a belowzero one? As I would say that is where I am heading!
I told Bert and my husband that I would get dressed and we would head down in a taxi and there is Tom H ,Hey Tom H !
Everyone just pops up round here when you think about them!
So the boys had some beers Tom had to leave eventually and did not make canoe.
When we got to canoe the place started to get packed , Georgia was on great form and I had a good dance with her, The rum punches were good
Must ask her today did I finish paying my bill
At home when I used to socialise a lot I am used to just everything being free for me .We do not pay in anywhere and I am given all my drinks so once I get drunk here I sometimes have to be reminded aherm Tic you need to P.A.Y LOL
(Mi don't like paying ha ! )
Paying is so out of fashion LOL
So the steel pan band was there and the band made it a really good night.The place was full of boardies the band had a drummer with it Ricky? Not sure how to spell it you will see him on the pics he was really good.
They had cute coloured Christmas lights on a tree (Which me and Midiri climbed for some drunken reason!)
I found a big conch shell and washed it off but I do not think I am allowed to bring it home.Someone tried to sell me one earlier in the day for 20 dollars so I was happy when I found one FREE!
It is my new breakfast ornament.I can look at it under my palm tree at breakfast.So yeah Canoe was really good I was impressed everyone had fun and Kirby said they are getting new lighting next weeks so the webcast and photographs should turn out brighter.It was fun put it on your to do list.
Me and Georgia was dancing and Bert and Midiri had a quick turn too!
After Canoe I said I would go to the hotel for a few hours before the Jungle as my husband only stayed at Canoe for 20 minutes so I thought I would go back and see him and maybe put a dress on or something but hey we are in Jamaica no time for changing of clothes so we head in a cab to the Jungle and pick Husband up on the way.Midiri said he would meet us there at 10pm
He was not there, enjoyed cussing him for ten minutes LOL sorry Midiri Jasmin was there so we said HEY! and after I finished cussing Midiri he walks in and says HEY!! HAHA he said have you been calling me names I said yes course LOL
So now we were all here.Me husband Bert and Midiri I was hoping Patty would show up .
Things were quiet at first then the place got absolutely heaving, packed great dancehall party some crazy xxx rated dancing going on I do not know why they played no dutty panty dancehall song as most women from what I saw not that you had to look were NOT wearing any LOL
Quite a few (loads) working ladies so one walks over and waves to me and says HI!
And she said to my husband I know her from scrubadub LOL
Did I even get round to telling him about there yet?
The place was hopping.
Ladies got in FREE
As the pina coladas started at 1pm then canoe rum punches and then on to jb at the jungle by 3.45am I had enough I was propping up the bar so we left but WHERE THE BOYS GOING?get in the taxi why they walking real fast up the street?Hey boys I am shouting they were gone fast LOL
So we jumped in a taxi to follow them men!
Found them having a gander at triple x to see what it was all about so I stomped in only saw one girl must be early so I said are you coming in the taxi?
You staying or you going
So they stayed
So DARE let me hear today I dragged them out LOL
They stayed up later than me lastnight.
Got to sleep at 5.30 am woke up at 7am with the children.Already Jasmin was asking about LTU Pull up fridays tonight.MI CYAN MANAGE where is my jet lag day?
Well never say never I guess.*

----------


## TiCtOc

Photographs of the day the legal ones I am allowed to show LOL

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*I was not going to say anything but because I am here for a long time I will say something.
Women Quit Biartching and backbiting.
STOP IT
There are palm trees here blue skies blue warm sea, coral reef lots of rum bars and fun people and fun things to do and if all you can find to do is sit with a face like you are chewing a wasp and chatting everyones business then you might aswell have stayed home.There is so much to enjoy here.Women tourists and long stayers/ living here boardies from wherever on the web all catting against each other.It is NOT nice it is NOT clever.It is awful and no way to spend a vacation.I have had  to say twice now to different females I don't want to know you should tell THEM  (what they think of them) Instead of telling everyone else EXCEPT them
It is really simple if you do not like someone just walk up and say I don't want to be near you because xyz and move on , grow up and get a life.Never in my life before have I met females on the attack for what seems to me to be no apparent reason.
This is quite a large number of females I am talking about.
So if I talk to you please do not tell me who xyz is sleeping with or how much money she has/has not in the bank or if she has correct visas or passport or where they shop It is NOT my business I do not care and it's no-one elses business either so either support each other and have fun GO HARD OR GO HOME!
Stunning beautiful place I cannot understand why someone would want to sit here picking apart someone elses life who they do not even know nothing about.Enjoy your holidays girlies and take care of each other.Thankfully I have met some really nice females this trip.But for the catting get to the bar get some rum spit out the wasps and have fun!*

----------


## gerryg123

Incredible report, incredible pics, especially from the beach. Nice pair, by the way (the drinks!), lol ....

----------


## sandy-girl

Loving that you are enjoying every minute of your vacation. But, let me get this straight people go all the way to Jamaica to gossip?  :EEK!: 

The one's usually gossiping have a bus load of skeletons in the closet.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marley9808

Nicely said, Tic!
I concur....but also not just in Jamaica, but why act that way anywhere?

One of my favorite lyrics from Bob Marley, Judge Not:

"Who are you to judge me
And the life that I live?
I know that I'm not perfect
And that I don't claim to be.
So before you point your fingers,
Be sure your hands are clean."

The road of life is rocky
And you may stumble too.
So while you pointing fingers,
someone else is judging you."

----------


## Hateswinter

I lOVE this trip report..............wish I could be there, but it almost feels like it after I see your pics and read your daily happenings.  Keep it coming!  I can only imagine what Negril wb like if Bea was with you.......
AND all the high heels.........Girls just wanna have fun  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

I had to laugh because now I am here biartching about the biartching LOL
So enough with that already and back on with the show.

I went to Travellers beach resort today  to go over the plan for the party on the 30th and everything is looking good.I do need to give a rough estimate of numbers of people who will be dining at the buffet so they have an idea of how much food to cook so if your name is down please could you send me a message on here or facebook I know some of you already have to just let me know if you are dining or not.
Neville the patty man came to save the day today I bought ten pattys for lunch and 5 coco breads BARGAIN.
Keeps the kids not hungry for at least an hour!
I have not sat down and had Jamaican food yet which is one reason why I came here so I am looking forward to going to The Seastar Inn tomorrow to get whatever food I like at a reasonable price.I really want all the home cooked Jamaican food I am longing for it!
Chatted with Tom today then chilled with the family at the hotel and beach and swimming pool.

----------


## TiCtOc

*WHERE THE HECK ARE ALL THE FAMOUS PEOPLE HIDING?

I am going on the fame hunt by next week the very latest 

They can run but they can't hide!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I keep hearing the words NOOOO SAHHHHH and now I can't stop saying it to myself!
Other much used words here are BOOP BOOP BOOP , BULLET BULLET BULLET, BUMBAHOLE, A DAT MI A SEH
Love the way Jamaicans speak and they always make things in to a funny joke*

----------


## sandy-girl

> Nicely said, Tic!
> I concur....but also not just in Jamaica, but why act that way anywhere?
> 
> One of my favorite lyrics from Bob Marley, Judge Not:
> 
> "Who are you to judge me
> And the life that I live?
> I know that I'm not perfect
> And that I don't claim to be.
> ...


Love the quote Marley.. Perfect!

----------


## sandy-girl

> *I keep hearing the words NOOOO SAHHHHH and now I can't stop saying it to myself!
> Other much used words here are BOOP BOOP BOOP , BULLET BULLET BULLET, BUMBAHOLE, A DAT MI A SEH
> Love the way Jamaicans speak and they always make things in to a funny joke*


Wha' gwan Tic, Soon Come!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MIDIRI

Yup, Tic made me do it!  hahaha  Having a blast with you and hubby and everyone here!

----------


## irie luv

I am exahausted, out of breath,hung over and my feet are hurting just by READING yout report TicToc!! Of course I am reading while at work the past few days and everytime I am ready to reply my DANG phone rings and I actually have to WORK. SO in a nutshell, loved the sarong look, the head stand was halarious(pure fun!), tree climbing is a must in JA the first time I went I climbed a tree and took a great photo while perched on a limb that hung over the ocean. Nails were on point the french manicure always works. Dont worry about the haters, stay as FAAAAAAAAR away from them as you can , do not let their JUNK mess up your vibes out there. You have a beautiful family and you know how to party and have a good time. Just as Clarities signature says "CARPE DIEM"  seize the day, looks like you already know how to do that, as well as seize the night, early morn, middle of day , 24/7. Keep it up!!!!

----------


## TiCtOc

It is Berts last night so I mentioned LTU pull up thinking everyone would be there but have not heard a word I told Bert I would be there right about now but need some money changing over , Hotel keeps saying NO ONE has money here  :Frown: 
So again got no frikkin ride or money, seriously cannot wait to be able to get any problem easily solved at Seastar.
So here I am again no ride no money LOL
damn really do not want to let him down maybe I will get a driver to stop along the way,Bet they will charge me a bomb to get to LTU from here alone though.WHERE ARE MY PARTY PEOPLE.
Watch me get there and he is already left . :Wink:

----------


## rastagal

Your trip report is getting me even more anxious to get there already!  At the rate your going you will be partied out in another 20 days! Nah, who am I kidding? lol.  I don't know HOW you can manage waking with the kids less than 2 hours after you went to bed....you deserve a medal!  Changing money sounds like a pain in the butt.  I usually just go to the ATM machine and bypass the cambio all together.  

Well I'm resting up and hoping and praying my stupid knee is mostly normal by the time I get there on the 28th! I will have to cut back on the dancing so I guess you will have to show me how to do your "Eye Dancing" lol.

----------


## Cali

> Attachment 6503Attachment 6508Attachment 6509Attachment 6507Attachment 6504Attachment 6505Attachment 6506


Ok let me tell your your outfit the blk leggings with white top and wedge sandals is HOTTTTTTTT!  Where did you purchase?  Oh and love the headtop pic LOL you're my kind of girl.  We can sleep when we're dead!  Living through your report as I won't reach the island again until the summer.

----------


## irieworld

tic all you have to do is walk out to the roundabout and catch a route cab--100 J to LTU or just about anywhere on West End. Change money, even if you have to stand in line. You need your J dollars so you are not stuck.

----------


## westcoast

why not just pak a wad , keep it low ,and ..u will never have to think about it again

----------


## TiCtOc

*Friday after Travellers beach resort I hung with the family in the beach and TOMH came by and introduced me to his friend Bill who is now coming to the party on the 30th.
Bill plays guitar and sings and very well too.
Friday was Bertie boys final full day as his transfer was early Saturday morning.Earlier we had discussed our evenings plans and I mentioned LTU for pull up fridays and I thought a few others may have been there that we know.So we said about 7pm.
Bert did not seem definate that he was going as he mentioned Alfreds too and then I had no ride or money so I was thinking OKAY what do I do?
So I called from the hotel to LTU and said is my friend Bertie boy there so they said yes,
so I asked to talk to him and asked was he okay up there or did he want to move on?
So he said he was fine and I said I will be there soon.
I changed some money on  the street on the way there, the taxi driver charged me 1000j from shields to LTU he said if I called him to return later he will drive me cheaper but he did not he charged me 1000j again and had some girl in the back too! CHEEKY so I did not keep his card.
I arrived at LTU and the place is lit up really lovely for christmas a tree up and everything , it looked really pretty, nice set up by the cliffs so you can see the sea.I TRIED to get a rum punch , it was my turn and I asked for one but then 3 other people got served first before me so I thought hmmm so I waited a little longer it was quite a long time because Bert had actually got up looking for me wondering where I had gone.So I gave up waiting and sat down with no drink.
We then was going to wait to get a waitresses attention that was another WAIT .
Last time I brought all the family to LTU a couple of years ago they had us waiting over an hour for a table which I did not mind but there was a plastic table right behind us not being used and I said we would sit at that but they said just wait which we did and waited and waited , drinks took 45 minutes to get served with so we left that time.So when I did not get served my rum punch I thought here we go again. ROLL EYES
The music was retro old songs some really old songs oloder than me I did not know a lot of them.2 songs were good.When I heard it was called pull up fridays and dj was called 22pac I kind of got the impression it would be a reggae Jamaican  dance party.It was just not mine or Berties thing I don't think.
The setting was lovely , the decorations are lovely but the service was rubbish and the music was sending me and bert to sleep!They had a dance competition which was good fun to watch.
I would recommend the place for a nice dinner party, go before sunset eat a meal and then enjoy some old slow music.It is nice for that kind of thing but not a PARTY as we know it as such.
I doubt I will go again as the service is poor.But you may love it the setting is very nice.I will be updating my photographs later tonight or in the morning for you all.
The night was quite sad as it was Berts last day and we were both sitting there in silence so not like us, staring into our drink thinking about things.Bert said he could not make Alfreds because of early transfer so now I knew he was upset.Bert and Alfreds are inseperable he LOVES it so we got a taxi and said our goodbyes and I was really sad little tear came to my eye because I don't know when I will get to see him again.
HE IS MY NUMBER 1 PARTY BOY AND FRIEND!
Bye Bertie!, I am secretly hoping he did not go home and he will suprise me at Seastar tonight because he is fun like that but I know he had to go home he got responsibilities.Still I hope he returns or is still here hiding!
Bert has so much energy he really enjoys life in Jamaica and he is NOT a party pooper and he sings a funny song about party poopers it makes me laugh! He has a lot of funny songs.
So I said goodbye to Bert and went back to the hotel to see if anyone was online to hang out with but there was no-one so I decided to head next door to Travellers beach resort as they still had some music on it was just finishing though then I spotted Bill Tomh's friend from earlier, he is staying here a long time so I said oh no the party is finished what can we do?So I remembered he sings and plays guitar OMG instant party!
So I said get your guitar out so he did!
 We sat on his little cottage porch at travellers and he did a few songs singing and playing.When that finished I still heard music, it was coming from Alfreds it was shouting my name TIC TOC TIC TOC!
So we started walking over there, that was almost finishing so I asked could we go in free it was right near the end they said no at first so I turned to leave and the lady said COME and let us in so we got some drinks and caught a couple of songs, well the night was still young the jungle had some party going on so we paid full whack 1200j OMG  to get in and hardly anyone was there.It was a private hire thing tv lights crew were there and I was not dressed up so if you see me on TV casual I am sorry I did not know I was going out!
We strolled back to our hotels , people are fun here people older than myself know how to party here.Back at home if I said to an older person come walk a mile with me or go to a nightclub until 4am what do you think my answer would be?
My own mum sometimes will not go to our corner bar right near her house past 8pm 
They need to go to the Bertie school of training.So last night was a bit sad because Bertie had gone*

----------


## TiCtOc

So I finally made it to the cambio today and guess what? It was shut :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

*Guess where I am?
I am at The Seastar Inn HIP HIP HOORAY
HIP HIP...
I have one major complaint...
Where the hell have I been all week?
What was I thinking?
I never make the same mistake twice.
Well apart from the no ride no money thing!
I arrived at Seastar some guys here carried all my luggage straight through to the rooms.I have never been past the first room where I usually stay it is all nice.
I was thinking it is looking LUSH here nice and green and some cute flowers and palm trees.
There is my hammock on my verandha ooh how I have missed you hammock.The door was opened and I imediately noticed the high big comfy looking beds with TWO pillows each ones that I just wanted to sink my hungover head into they look so comfortable.My son shouted wow I love the beds.
Oh forgot to say GOT AN UPGRADE TOO woooooo
So I walked in the room and got sad again (don't think I am fully over the fact that bertie has actually left me)
I was sad because the room is perfect just like my grandmothers place and she was my best friend and she died just before I came on this trip,Just the way the beds were made and the pillows were plumped and the tie backs on the curtains and the flowers on the table cute clean and quaint just like my grandmothers house, everything in its place.I have free wifi here which works all over the hotel and in the bedrooms so I will really look forward to doing a live link with my parents back home to show them the hotel and that my son has learned to swim and he is scaring me to death diving in and swimming underwater!.
It is lovely and sunny weather here the hammock looks great I cannot wait to swing in it.I was supposed to having a total rest day and night but you know what nightit is tonight don't you?It is the Seastar party night and I think quite a few boardies will be coming down so it would be rude not to!
The updates to seastar are very nice and now I am settled in I will take lots of photos and vids for you all to see.
We all ordered some food after our luggage was in the room.Husband had jerk chicken salad wrap with fries , me and the girls had egg and fries and my son had chicken fingers with fries , there was bread jams and sauces.
Great price and I think they were home made fries the plates were cleaned very quickly.My son is a very fussy eater and has not found much he enjoys since being here which has left him very annoying and irritable to me and others !!
So I ordered him the chicken fingers and fries and I was waiting for the usual eww yuk I don't like it I don't want it , get rid of it why did you get me that dramatic scenario we get 4 times a day.So he sat there tasted a chip/frie and had a bite of the chicken finger and he said can I just say something so I thought here we go moan moan moan.And he said will you order me more of these , these are good
YAY hooray finally so he is happy now and if he is happy that means he is not annoying his father who is chief moaner and if annoyed moans even more then everyone gets unhappy so that chicken finger SAVED THE DAY!
Might get his some more later.Clairol waitress/bartender here gave us a warm welcome and service with a smile as always.It is a pleasure to be here and I just wish I had come sooner.
The speakers are working great we had some good Jamaican music on earlier while we chilled poolside and ate lunch.
It is all good here and I will report later but for now I have to swim shower and get ready for the party.All my clothes are dirty I have absolutely no idea what I can wear so if I look like a tramp on the webcast please excuse me LOL 
I really need my rest and jetlag day feeling a little tired.Hope you are enjoying the report and I will get the photos on as soon as I can, Got a few places to go in the pipe line, Hoping to go to the waterpark with pool guy and family and doing a day trip with Joes family .My taxi fare budget has now been blown so no more hopping in taxis just for now.When my moneys gone its gone no more to come no back up!*

----------


## TiCtOc

My review of Shields.Going to try to keep it short and sweet and to the point (try)
Security is VERY good tight.
No worries helpful friendly and good and plenty of staff for security.
Cocktails taste excellent and very low cost something like 3-400j and they do 241 at happy hour.It is a very nice spot for cocktails to watch the sun go down - pre party drinks.
The food is so so and higher priced than I wanted to pay so rarely ate there even bert laughed at the special saying whats so special about that price.
so drinks are low priced and good but we did not rate the restaurant side although the female chef is very good at her job.I think one day a man stood in for her and he got a FAIL from one of my kids 
They said they ordered grilled cheese and fries and the woman chef made it delicious and presented it nice but he just got 2 pieces of bread and threw on a cheese slice did not even toast the bread or melt the cheese properly and the ice cream was all runny and melted.
The rooms are ok they have everything you need I loved the ceiling made out of wood.Unusual
I had the two bed apartment air con in front bedroom did not cool the place down but I don't like using air con anyway so I did not care but you might.
No view at all from front verandha.Cement wall.Back verandha overlooks ansells cottages.Not much of a view there but like I said you get what you need in the rooms it is okay as a base.
Nothing to write home about and I did not take any photographs.The swimming pool is fine and clean and I loved just watching the sunset from the tables on the beach and like I said cocktails tasted good.
None of my family were feeling the place I cannot explain why.
Front desk staff were wonderful infact all staff except one person was very nice with us all
but that one member of staff who ignored/did not hear me that first day just put me off the whole place so I did not hang at the hotel eat or drink there that often .I do not do bad vibes.I do not give them to people and I do not appreciate getting them from people LET ALONE PAY for the privilege!
That 5 minutes of her bad mood lost the hotel a lot of money this week.Maybe it was her hotel so maybe it does not matter to her I do not know who she was.All I wanted was a drink.
My kids stayed in the room a lot which is very unusual for them , I was saying go in the pool "NAH"
Come on the beach "NAH"
And I did not want to particularly spend my time at the bar so we was in the room a lot more than usual.The pillows seriously need changing but everything else was okay
I was just totally put off by that first day which is a shame because I would have liked to hang at that bar with those cheap tasty cocktails a lot watching the sun go down.
If you do not pay your bill on the day you get your bill then they will phone your room and phone and phone 
and the phone was in the childrens bedroom and it is very loud like a shrill alarm
So a couple of times the children were woken up by it over a 5 or 6 dollar bill which ended up with me and husband ROLLING EYES to put it politely and he said where do they think we going to run off too?
They have my flight details they have my address I am not going to leave the country or swim home to avoid a 6 dollar bill.I do understand that is how their system must run but it is just a pain in the butt constantly worrying about changing money getting my purse taking purse back to room unlocking things.Especially when there are 5 people all doing their own thing.Here at Seastar they just put it on a bill and then you pay simple no shrill alarms and having to drop everything immediately.
Wifi at Shields only works in reception not in the bedrooms so if you are thinking of doing a trip report you will spend a lot of time in reception!
I would stay again if I got a good price but I would not take the children back there.They just did not really enjoy it.Probably because they were not made a fuss of which kids like and I think they got sick of hotdogs!
As a low cost base and somewhere for good cocktails to sunset watch I would do it again as a single or as a couple
It could have been a really nice stay but for me unfortunately it just was not.
Staff on the whole were lovely and security was good any questions just ask.
No cambio near by
taxi to roundabout or walk.
The 2 bed has two beds in one room and one bed in the living room, I have 3 children so the plan was they would take the room with two beds unfortunately for me my room was also a living room connected to the kitchen so the kids were constantly in and out of my room for food and drinks so I had no privacy at all.There is a lock on the door but if I would have locked it they would have just kept knocking on it!
It may not bother some people but I like privacy after having a shower or getting my make up on ready for a night out.
Shields only takes cash not credit card or bank card for booking so I found booking there a hassle I had to call from overseas and also e-mail , I like to plan and pay in advance so they said perhaps someone on island could pay it for me but I did not have anyone to do that so then they said get a bankers cheque which meant me having to go into the city and getting an appointment at the bank MAJOR HASSLE
so I suggested money gram even though I did not really like to do that so they said they did not know where the money gram places were so I found out and gave them the details.I sent a deposit first time by money gram then paid the remainder.Both times I paid the fee.At one point I was going to use a bank card and they wanted me to scan and fax  passport and credit card details at that time I had not even picked up my new passport and I never had a credit card.So booking was not simple at all.Maybe best just turning up with cash but then you may not get a good rate.

----------


## TiCtOc

Cali I am rocking dollar store promotions this trip for all shoes and clothing LOL had to keep the budget down most things were just a few dollars lol

----------


## TiCtOc

Irie world I would not feel happy about walking to the roundabout area in the darkness alone at night and I just would not recommend it.Not seen or heard of anything happening but I personally just wouldn't .

----------


## TiCtOc

Rastagal get down here!
Oh I have been doing some major eye dancing trust me especially after a few rums cross eyed dancing LOL

----------


## sandy-girl

I can't wait to see you guys dancing up a storm tonight....  :Big Grin:  Almost felt like I was at Canoe the other night. You and Bertie Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Clarity

I agree with SG, It was so fun seeing you and Bert dancing at Canoe the other night! You guys definitely rock! 

I'm so sad that Bert is gone too  :Frown:  I've been enjoying the tales of your adventures together and all the fun pictures. Thanks for taking us along with you!

Seastar Inn is great, isn't it? I had the same reaction when we checked in last month. I couldn't believe how big the room was, how nice the bed was made up with all the pillows,  how lush everything was and how comfy the hammock on the balcony is! You're going to have a great time there! Have a fun night!! :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

I am quite tired I had the option to go to bed before the show for a couple of hours but my husband just bought me an energy drink so I guess I will plod on and I am planning on a total blissful peaceful day tomorrow here by the pool.

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

I have really got the hang of the resizing thing now but why are my pictures turning out weird?what do I need to press so people are not stretched or distorted looking?

----------


## TiCtOc

Famous man hunt number 1 may have just been found.I saw an advert for Monday night for King yellowman but it is at bourbon beach and I thought it was closed but still VERY EXCITED I met Yellowman last time I was here and he allowed me backstage and stopped for a chat and called me up on stage for a dance he is really down to earth a real nice person I really hope he is on he is a long time fave singer of mine right from way back with all the old rudey classics!

----------


## Cali

> Cali I am rocking dollar store promotions this trip for all shoes and clothing LOL had to keep the budget down most things were just a few dollars lol


Well you make the clothes look like they cost thousands.  Love your style!  Oh and 
thank you for the detailed review on Shields, I was interested to find out more about the 2 bdrm.  From you said the living area is actually considered a bedroom and having to cut through the room to get to kitchen I will not book a 2 bdrm from them.  Looking forward to the rest of your report and I hope to make it home in time for the Seastar webcast and webchat.

----------


## Cali

Oh the beach pics just made my heart skip a beat.  Cannot wait to return.  My condolences to you and your family for the loss of your grandmother.  Your children are adorable.

----------


## TiCtOc

Cali the 2 bedroom does have its own stairway at the back and entrance and key and the middle door locks so if you do not want someone in your room then you have the option  to lock the door.Ideally I would have moved one double bed from the back room into the front room with kitchen so I would have more privacy but it never happened.

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Tawnee

Nice nice nice!!!   What is the concrete structure at the pool at Seastar?  I assume the shower?

----------


## Yvonne

Your son is now "Mr. Cannonball".  He looks like he's having a blast.  Thank goodness you discovered chicken fingers.

I look forward to your post morning & evening.  Phew... you sure wear me out!  I'm waiting for jet lag to eventually kick in.

----------


## rastagal

I just love checking for your updates! Don't feel bad about paying all that money for the Jungle...after a few drinks I think I will do just about anything to find the next party as well!  I've been wondering about that rudegyal you mentioned early on from the hotel...that hotel sounds like one pain in the butt to book at...Who doesn't take credit cards???
I am going to jump on the webcast now and see if you are there!

----------


## negrilaholic

I still remember when I was eating at Shields in '09 and they wouldn't take my prepaid visa because my name wasn't on it..and I had to take a taxi to the roundabout atm and back just to pay them..the food and drink were good, but yeah, a hassle and I prolly wouldn't stay there myself..Travellers on the other hand is a place I am more and more thinking about..loved hanging out there..

and Bill from travellers...I think I know him! Ask him if he remembers the big blonde who sang karoake at Seawind! I did at Travellers too, but it was Seawind I saw him at and we sang a few songs at.  :Smile:

----------


## Jaherring

I couldnt help but notice the drinks myself...wow.

----------


## TiCtOc

*Well lastnight was great fun at the seastar inn the dancers were crazy good and the drumming was fun, the singers are great, it takes a bit of courage to get up in front of everyone but eventually most people get up and have a fun time.The owners Chris and Francine get up dancing too and all the bar staff!
I think at one point we were all waving lengths of tissue around as banners and I got to do my conga line I was hoping to get to do before I got here.Took a few of us to rooftop terrace but they wanted 1000j each and it did not look like anyone was there so we went to scrub a dub nobody was inside just outside and they kept saying soon come people soon come zzzzzzz did not want to wait any longer asked for money back the man said no!Stig in the mud charged us for somewhere that was not even open.
So where was everyone.Well a taxi driver said everyone is hanging at Coral seas garden hmmm I did not think so I had not heard anything about that so as we drove past the place had a lot of cars outside and music playing.So we jumped out and went in.A lot of people there mainly Jamaicans having an absolute blast, the best dancehall music the DJ was very good at mixing all of the very best latest tracks! Party start now!Actually the party started long time ago!Still not had my jet lag day but today is relaxation day.
I forgot to say we went with a woman who we had met at the bar but she was saying a few odd things and she touched one of the boardies breasts that we were with and her face was a picture and I choked on my drink and a bit of sick came out of my nose LOL disgusting I know but it was just so funny.It was hilarious.Husband thought I was being ill but I said no I am fine I was just laughing so hard I choked!The Coral seas party was really good everyone was in swimwear so it must have been a pool party.I have no idea where that was advertised but somebody said it may be on next week too.Taking my swimwear next time I go.
Woke up today with the kids at 7am my son has chatted my ears off.He found something else he likes to eat now YAY a bagel we never buy bagels at home so we cut it in half and put grape jelly/jam inside followed by a yoghurt with orange juice he loved it, Result -  that is him happy for a couple of hours.I had grape jam on toast with OJ it was really nice and OJ served to us by Clairol.Nice and sunny here and I am going to get in the pool soon.
Hope you enjoyed the seastar show lastnight I know I did!Sorry I did not chat much online but the connection could only be had near the office lastnight so had to get offline.I have some pictures to share later.Wish I would have taken the camera to coral seas to show you the party but there is always next week..and the week after..and the week after that oh yeah and the week after that LOL
I NEVER want to go home.Husband has been moaning constantly that I am partying but it is called having fun something I NEVER get to do at home so I will enjoy my time here no matter what anyone says.Life is for living and I only get to do it here.He said I am boring Oh well boring I am.* :Wink:

----------


## TiCtOc

Tawnee - yes its a shower  and there is a towel basket too where you can get clean pool  towels everything is nice here no complaints whatsoever.
Rasta gal I do not know nor care to know what was rudegyals problem she can put it in a pipe and smoke it!
Negrilaholic when I see Bill I will ask him it sounds like the same one!
Jahherring get down here and get some drinks!
Yvonne I NEED 5 MINUTES SLEEP AT SOME POINT TODAY
I need to wash some clothes too and prepare myself to meet King yellowman if that is to go ahead tomorrow can't wait

----------


## Tawnee

Saw you having a great time last night!!  Everyone really seemed to be in the groove!    You will be happy to know that Bertie made it home safe & sound and is enjoying all the pictures on Facebook!  :EEK!:

----------


## TiCtOc

We have had a lovely day today here at Seastar breakfast was good and you can purchase extra sides if you wish.The bed was so comfortable and pillows so soft and sheets so crisp and white I found it difficult to get off the bed once I went back to the room after breakfast then I finally managed to prise myself out of the room I was reading not sleeping btw!
I went to the pool and some children were there Jamaican children friends of Seastar and there were 2 little boys one age 9 and one age 2 and they were so cute and funny and very well behaved,They was making me laugh and they soon made friends with my son and soon enough they were racing, floatie boarding, going under the water together and cannon balling!
They were so sweet the 9 yr old was really caring with his brother he said he was taking care not to get the second towel wet as he wanted that dry for his baby brother incase he got cold and the little brother really cared for the older one too, The baby 2 yr old was sat in a chair watching his older brother diving in and laughing and I said are you okay there or do you want to sit with us and he pointed to his brother and said he was watching him,He was checking he was okay they were so sweet.
They played most of the day
This evening me and the kids decided we were going to Ricks cafe to watch the sun go down and check out the hype and my son asked his new friend did he want to come.The boys father said he was allowed cutie baby wanted to stay with daddy though so just the 9 yr old came.So I held my sons hand down seastar lane and the little boy grabbed my other hand he was so sweet and he was telling me about goats on the road and saying if you touch the babys maybe the mother goats will not want them then and he found it very funny when we walked past a yard full of vicious looking dogs and they all ran to the gate barking really loud.I am not a dog person the freak me out so practically hot footed it dragging all the kids past that yard!
Ricks cafe was really lovely the pool was warm the sunset was beautiful it was packed out and still felt warm.As sun was setting everyone came in all dressed up and there were little candles on the tables for candlelit dinners.Everyone really enjoyed it.The little boy thought it was funny because I was afraid of everything I would not let him out of my sight and I was watching him like a hawk in the swimming pool , he is an excellent swimmer and I am sure if I took my eyes off him he would give the divers at Ricks a run for their money! Then he wanted to watch the divers and i was holding on to him saying don't get too close to the edge!
and then the dogs he must have thought I am the most neurotic mother he has ever met! but we all had a really lovely day it was so cute watching him and his lil bro together they really looked out for each other and were so well behaved.The little one was answering to baby.Too cute so it was a boys day for my son today and he really had a nice time.We are back at seastar now and I have just ordered my sons favourite pepperoni pizza so lets hope that is a hit too!
I tried the poutine today cheesy chips and gravy it is called where I live to you it is french fries with melted cheese and gravy! or rather posh word poutine cheesy chips yay
Was good.
Not seen much Jamaican food on the menu but I am tired and it could be there,seeing a lot of jerk chicken but not things like brown stew chicken or escovietch fish or curry goat rice and peas,That sort of thing which I am craving.I am going to try the BLT tonight with cheese I do not eat bacon but could not decide what I wanted and I feel like some really good Jamaican home made cooking FATTYS got me in the mood!
There is a man on this street who cooked me something this afternoon, he said he does not like to cook on Sundays but husband persuaded him somehow but I told my husband I wanted Jamaican food but he knows I do not really like the boiled stuff so it was my turn for a moaning session!!
Boiled dumplings green banana veg chicken with sauce and yam.The kids left theirs and I do not like boiled ground food so settled for the poutine here.The man said if we want anything in future let him know in the morning for afternoon.
Maybe I will ask him when I want a family one pot cooking one pot one price LOL
My BLT has just arrived and it is looking pretty good I will let you know how it tastes and see if I can be a BLT convert!

----------


## Lady Jane

Aww, sounds like an awesome day for the kids. Have always founf Caribbean raised children to be very well mannered, in JA or in Tortola, Barbados, same deal.  Poutine is a French Canadian dish, not to be tried outside of Quebec or New Brunswick Canada. Authentic poutine is like authentic Jerk Chicken. Gotta have locals make it for you or it isnt really "real"

----------


## captaind

I love boiled banana. Miss G says that even the dogs won't eat it but MI LOVE IT

Hey Tic.......what room are you in?

----------


## Cali

Nice that your son met another young man to hang with.  I bet the boys enjoyed the day with you just as much if not more as you did.  Send your boiled ground provisions my way, I love them!

----------


## irieworld

Tic Toc, Sips n Bites has awesome Ja style food for reasonable prices. Check it out, I think you would like it if you are craving a good JA meal.

----------


## TiCtOc

Captd room 4 and 6

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

I do not want to scare any of you but guess where I am going tonight?
B.E.D! ha early night chilling in the comfy room watching tv and chilling might have a swing in the hammock no rum for me today and I want to start on a water and homecooked food diet no more fries - combine it with swimming each day and hopefully should lose some weight,My nickname on the beach has always been hot gyal or pretty hinglish gyal so you can imagine my face when 2 different men called me big belly ooman NOOO that is not my name wth happened to mz hot gyal! I have to sort this situation out pronto! :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

One said ooh so you bring your bring belly to Jamaica eeeee? LOL he was a crackpot and added some xrated stuff on the end about what it was sheltering but still I am a fatty fluffy now and its not fair

----------


## irieworld

aww, love the photos of the kids. It looks like your son and his friend had the best time.

----------


## Marko

> I do not want to scare any of you but guess where I am going tonight?
> B.E.D! ha early night chilling in the comfy room watching tv and chilling


hey....it's Sunday Night and that means it's *Alfreds* on da beach tonight....you can do it Tic Toc!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Lola

Tic, what time is happy hour at Shields?

I think I met Bertie at Canoe last week.  He mentioned he was an Alfred's guy.

----------


## butterfly

I am enjoying your post, your children are beautiful, your son is too cute.  Are your daughters twins?  They look just alike.  Your son is too cute.

----------


## rastagal

Tic you look great! Don't pay any mind to the comments...fluffy , fit, and strong seem to be in everyone's opinion there.  I went with a girl once who was very tall and on the skinny side and she got completely ignored!  Then she had the nerve to make a comment to me about how the men must prefer women with more meat on their bones....insinuating that was why I was being approached and she was not. I wanted to smack her.  You look like you have a great tan already...I am going to have a lot of catching up to do!

----------


## Patty Sather

Tic you are as beautiful inside as you are out~you bless everyone who knows you~ ......

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Just one man's opinion: you look quite fetching in the pix I've seen, and I think I'm quite discriminating in my appreciation of female beauty.

Shake it off, you said the man was addled.

----------


## Sprat

Tic...don't worry so much about how you look. You waited so long for this vacation, you have a beautiful family, a husband who loves you....THOSE are the important things in life.

Don't listen to anyone else....enjoy your time in Jamaica today! Many woman would give anything to be in your shoes, so enjoy every second of it and keep smiling....  :Smile:    Sorry we didn't get a chance to meet....

Life is about who you are inside...and you can work on the outside when you return home.  :Smile: 

Don't worry...be happy!

----------


## brasi

"Nails were on point the french manicure always works."--quote

Hear hear! Ladies, please: never underestimate the power of a french manicure.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

BTW: Tic, you are a delish breath of fresh air, love the report, my only regret is I won't be able to tag along on one of your late nite excursions...and hear your English accent...haha. You have inspired me to bring my sons along my NEXT reach!

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Tic, Honey  you are a beautiful women.... Please do not let the comments get to you..
Really enjoying your report...looks like the kiddies are having a great time...can't
wait for more  :Smile:

----------


## shellyk

Tic if it means anything most Jamaicans do not like the appearance of small or medium women. This last reach I had lost a little weight , not much i was about 165, several men I know there told me I had lost weight and almost too much they didn't like it. LOL The admire big girls with skin tight clothes for some reason there on the rock , much much different than the US. Your gorgeous and who cares what they say you don't want none of them anyway you got your own bamboo.

----------


## rustedduck

Tic - you look as fine as a frog hair to me.  Dont sweat it ! 

If I had a problem with you, it would be trying to keep up with you. lol

Keep the reports coming.

----------


## Jaherring

Really enjoying your reports and pictures!

----------


## sandy-girl

The calm after the storm, haha. Tic Toc must be relaxing now.. Enjoy girlfriend.  :Cool:

----------


## Sophie2012

Loving the pictures and all the stories.  Thanks for making my work day enjoyable!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Marko

so where is tic toc.......been two days since she posted......wi need our fix

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc

Are you crazy I have NOT been resting! just been having far too much fun LOL but do not despair of course I took pics for you all and we had DRAMA today boardie down boardie down some one call 911!
More to follow very soon!

----------


## Gabrielle

what you say???!!!  119????!!!

----------


## RockRobster

> are you crazy i have not been resting! Just been having far too much fun lol but do not despair of course i took pics for you all and we had drama today boardie down boardie down some one call 911!
> More to follow very soon!


boardie down?????

Spill it tic!!!!!

----------


## TiCtOc

*991 119 LOL Jasmin boardie came to see everyone here at seastar but she got dehydrated she was sat at the bar one minute and on the floor the next OMG I was running from one member of staff saying call an ambulance get a doctor OMG call an ambulance, They said she alright mon I said NO call an ambulance who has called one, where is the ambulance someone phone one now OMG So guess what they did?
They never called an ambulance they rolled out a BONGO drum LOL
Only in Jamaica do you shout for an ambulance and get a bongo drum instead.
The ladies here knew exactly what they were doing the bongo drum was to raise the legs they iced her head watered down her face gave her water to sip, Carried her over to the couch helped her rest lay down took really good care of her fed her watered her, Top 5 stars for seastar service today I was so happy if that was to happen anywhere here it was at seastar where no harm will get ya!
Jasmin came round soon enough and we had a few games of pool and when she was feeling better we had a quick dip in the pool and chatted in the shade.Jasmin is here with me and my fam we made dinner here and just chilled and we are heading out to Alfreds soon now that she is fully recovered and in true TICTOC STYLEE yes I am evil LOL Of course I took pics for you all of the drama LOL not when she dropped from the stool and went on the floor (i had no cam lol) but once she was settled on the couch I snapped a few pics for you to stay up to date with the goings on here!
It was so scary but since me and Jasmin have had a good laugh about me running around crazy asking for an ambulance and they rolled out a BONGO DRUM LOL
*

----------


## Yvonne

Whoa... that sounded scary.  The thing is... it happened to me in Jamaica, too.  I'd come back from my morning run & normally would go to my room & drink some water or juice, then head to the gym.  This particular day, a friend was leaving & she insisted that I see her off, something I'd planned to do anyway, then head over to the gym.  But... it was such a close time, I didn't dare even head to my room first.  I went to find her & she was at the bar.  We're talking... next thing I know I'm on the ground.  I guess she kind of grabbed me when she saw I was going down, so I didn't bang my head.  Just had a bruised hip.  I was fine after having some juice.  Of course, her ride was late & I would have had plenty of time to get a drink, had I known in advance.  Only in Jamaica.

----------


## irieworld

that is crazy--love rolling out the bongo instead of getting an ambulance, sounds like they have seen that before! I could totally picture you running around yelling for an ambulance with them taking care of business with a drum and water--and I am so glad she was fine.

----------


## irieworld

tic toc--did the Yellowman show pan out?

----------


## RockRobster

There's a good reason they didn't call the Negril ambulance Tic.....

----------


## TiCtOc

*Update on YELLOWMAN he did not go to bourbon beach last night we were told it has been postponed until thursday SOOOOOOOOOO me being me wouldn't shut the f@@ up about it and got drunk and got chatting to someone who knew him not sure how but I got yellowmans phone number LOL\
so I called it but it was voicemail so i put the phone down and RING RING RING RING :0 A who dis a call up di kings phone LOL
Welll that would be little old me haha
Had a chat with him, I think he remembers me he said he would call back told him where I was and I would see him very soon LOL He called me beautiful
Only I can go out have rum and fun in the sun and get a reggae superstar to call MY  mobile phone which Chris gave me free at seastar! Thanks Chris! ZUNGAZUNGAZUNGAZAYYYYY you know i am pretty made up right about now !
Wish you all a reggae christmas*

----------


## rastagal

YOU GO GIRL! And it's about time you got a phone...geesh! So when is he REALLY performing?????

----------


## yetta

Saw him last year at Bourbon Beach and he rocked the house!!! Too cool regarding the phone call. Heading down tomorrow...leaving at 7am, getting up at 4:30am...so I will reach full of joy and circles unda mi eyes but.....I will be happy!!!! Staying at Seastar for the first half of mi trip, so I am so psyched to see all of the staff again and the renovations. Gonna feel like home again. Anxious to meet you. Keep the party going sista...vacations are to enjoy, not fret....Sipping on a rum and coke as I type...gotta get in the groove so I can hit the ground running........

Soon come.........Have really enjoyed all your posts!!

----------


## TiCtOc

Thursday so I hear :Wink:  Thinking about calling him back to tell him to pick me and jasmin up for partay partay!

----------


## sandy-girl

I cannot stop laughing. I'm glad Jasmin is ok now, but they rolled out the bongos? Only in JA. 
Plus, you got a call from King Yellowman!!!!! Oh, how I wish I was there.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## negrilaholic

Oh my goodness, I had that happen to me my third day in...had just finished eating breakfast, had woken up that morning feeling great, but all of a sudden I just felt incredibly dizzy and lightheaded and was sick and almost passed out, but Tekla at Montana's Cafe was very solicitious and helpful, and a nearby taxi driver came by with a bottle of smelling salt! omg, that is the first time I ever had to use smelling salts, but it perked me right up and was helped into a taxi and went to my room and laid down a bit then was fine. I think it was just a case of too much sun the day before and not enough water to keep me hydrated, and it didn't happen again..it was more than a little embarrassing, and have never had anything like that happen to me before...but they were really wonderful to me..not just the smelling salts, they even put a damp cloth on my forehead too..it was everything..

Anyway, I am loving reading all about your adventures, and looking forward to more! 

oh yeah, I accidentally called 119 when I was in Negril..my son had called and I just hit the reply on the cell to call back but when it dialed 11 then the area code was 918..so when it went 11 9...instead of finishing, I was connected with emergency! I quickly explained myself and hung up, then dialed the numbers out and was able to connect that way..

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK so i will be back in Negril on the 27th and I am bringing some extra cash just for TicToc kinda like a loan you wont have to pay back, so is that no one will be dissapointed you  ran outa party funds!

----------


## me no sen

Tic
Care to publish Yellow's number
Right here on the messageboard

----------


## Patty Sather

:EEK!:  ....    wish I lived closer....... :Cool:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Tictoc you really are an inspiration.
I can't party like that at home to say anything of Jamaica.
This year I'm going to try harder.
Maybe if I drink coffee until sunset . . .

----------


## TiCtOc

*This is a name that face game!
I know who they all are but do you?And if you don't know you better get to know!
*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*ME doing a bit of finger dancing for you all*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*Photos above are when Jasmin passed out! She originally passed out at the bar but this was after the staff took her to the V.I.P sofa as she was making the floor look untidy LOL Jasmin is cool and after a short while she was up and back to her usual self we shot a few rounds of snooker/pool and they were good games it was always a gamble who would win it was fun then we floated around in the pool chatted some more I made some food and we headed out to Alfreds and then American pie which was a real good dancehall party the DJ was on point it was full free entry and free tequila shot for the laydeez oh don't mind if I do!
I did not want to leave but husband was getting mad and wanted to come back and then called ME boring*

----------


## TiCtOc

I am having serious food issues down here I kind of guessed I would before I got here and have absolutely nobody to blame but myself but I am entitled to have a little moan so I shall I have a hotplate here a hotplate is an electric piece of crap with two electric rings that you can TRY to cook on I was TRYING to cook for 6 of us lastnight it took me about 3 hours the rice turned to mash potatoe and got thrown away the chicken was nice and could not even be bothered to wait for the water to boil again to do any pasta or any thing else.I had big plans for the home cooked meal but it all turned to @@@@
You just cannot cook for a family on a hotplate.And I already know this as my holiday last year we were given a hotplate and after 2 days of pain in the ass hotplate I upgraded to half board but upgrading is expensive in Jamaica I just do not have the funds.So basically I am very hungry, the kids are fed but all I have had is fried chicken, jerk chicken, curry chicken, boiled chicken.
I know I said I love chicken and rum but come - on.So now my options are to grocery shop which is sky high prices to begin with and they hardly have any choice here it is chicken chicken or yes you guessed it more chicken.Then once I get all the groceries it lasts only one day because everyone is so hungry they raid the lot so money food budget blown again.Plus then I have to try and cook it on hotplate FFS.HELP ME .
So thats option number one - number two is dine out 4 times a day and starve the remainder 3 weeks of the trip when the food budget runs out.It is pretty much blown now already.
Or option 3 try and keep nagging some random men in the street to cook for me or I liked fattys but that means sending someone in a taxi and it is far away.
And I just cant afford to dine out all day every day for all of us.
I thought we could eat patties in the daytime and dine out in the evening.But by day 2 the kids were sick of patties and they are the only cheap and cheerful thing I know.
So I am not looking forward to todays food escapades.It is really hard work.I miss having a kitchen.I will never Not have a kitchen if I have a low budget as it is making life impossible.I am sick of having a chicken leg for lunch and a chicken breast for dinner and a chicken wing for supper.I am now really craving good Jamaican food that I came here for and cannot wait to see our neice that lives here in a couple of weeks.I am going to go to stay with her for a bit and she always feeds me well and teaches me new meal ideas.I love homemade coleslaw and I have not even seen any yet this trip let alone eat any.I am going to try to find some cheap curry goat in a bit.
Enough of my moaning I have no-one else to blame but myself.I know what my family are like , they like 4 meals per day plus snacks.Everyone was saying oh you will manage with patties daytime and a take out at night thats enough and low cost WRONG not working.
I am gutted I only found fattys on my last day at shields I should have gone there every night. 400j for good homecooked real Jamaican food.

----------


## TiCtOc

*Robin banks has arrived yellowman is due to arrive and fantan mojah is coming to seastar, apart from that no other sightings as yet!
I want to tell you about the Monday nights at Coral seas gardens with the Hiyah grade band.It is a really good show but not many people know about it yet so they really need you all to show up and support the night!
We had a rasta guy with us and he said he really enjoyed it good people good vybz
and it is, A lovely group of people go down there to play some great singers and musicians and quite a few of the Negril favourite singers are there and they are very talented , there is NOTHING happening around here on a Monday so it really is the place to go so makesure you try it and get down there.Robin banks showed up there and sang on monday so did Anthony able and swallow and some other really well known and liked names from Negril.
Give it a try nice night with nice people down there.*

----------


## TiCtOc

*Reggae tv station number 90 at The seastar inn CRANK IT!
I love waking up here and pondering life in my hammock listening to the cockerel in the mornings and the tree frogs at night.
While we were out lastnight I saw a shooting star and that was quite special because I do not recall ever seeing one before so next minute another came 5 or 6 in total above Alfreds were shooting across the sky! Even the stars were having a party! We were all staring at the sky it was too cool!
I love my mornings here at the seastar in I went to breakfast barefoot in my pjs looked like crap felt like it prob had dogbreath and straight away I am greeted by my girls (barbara and clarol who work here) who tell me how lovely I look!aww that is sweet always makes me feel nice even if it is a lie LOL
So I love their work ethic.They had some serious tunes playing and barbara was sat there rocking to a tune and clarol was singing and I was putting jam on my toast busting a bit of a move on the quiet! ha it's all good.So I was sat there singing to myself THE ONLY MAN SHE WANT that is a hot dancehall track right now and it is played a lot , so I was sat there singing it then it came on loud on the speakers so me and Clarol was singing to it me still in my pjs haha
THE ONLY MAN SHE WANT so I said which man clarol ? so she said THE ONLY ONE LOL so she carried in 3 bottles of spirits I said ohh yummy my breakfast LOL
They look after me here.They do not ask anything in return they are not rude or unhelpful they are really nice genuine helpful people who are great at their job and always make me laugh and feel good.
Always ready for a laugh and a party here and they can be serious and helpful too like yesterday when Jasmin had her incident.
I don't have the funds to treat them with cash I hope people that do have funds spare treat these ladies well.As soon as I get any funds in my life these are the staff it will be going to.Wish I could treat them.I would like to take them for a fancy night out or something posh dinner limo and party , These are my laydeez!Nice ladies .
*

----------


## TiCtOc

I have quite a few video clips I want to share with you all but SOON COME! I am trying to fit everything in , meeting boardies dealing with some personal stuff sorting my kids out attemptingto get to the webcasts and failing miserably and then fitting the concerts in aswell as whatever the kids want to be doing and doing my trip report!Oh and my university work.I also have a lot of assignments for all 3 of my childrens school that have to be completed they are on a tight schedule as they have their final exams once they return.
I sent a drunken email to my tutor the other day asking for an extension on the deadline I am afraid to go back and read it and the response :Big Grin: 
I am declaring a state of emergency I thought I would have a change from just rum lastnight so finished the night of with tequila hmm not sure my brain enjoyed that this morning! But as soon as I went for breakfast the party tunes was on ready to start all over again.I am hungry :Frown: 
I fkin hate hotplates I hate them I am going to try again with it see what happens I think I just hate electric cooking things I used to have an electric cooker and everything tasted baked and burnt yak eww.

----------


## TiCtOc

*BIG TUNE HERE I LOVE IT THE ONLY MAN SHE WANT*

----------


## rastagirl777

"You just cannot cook for a family on a hotplate."

I have a 2 burner gas cook-top (Not a hotplate per se, but close enough) plus an additional 1 burner hot plate (which I've yet to break out) and I've been cooking for 4 or more for three weeks.

Gas "cook top" - THAT'S what you want.  See if maybe Chris has one there?  Or go price one out at Foundation Imports in town - as I recall they are not all that spendy.

Don't give up..it can be done!

PS: If you are trying to suss out the best food prices, in my opinion Value Master is a tad cheaper than HiLo.  Also,. chicken this year has gotten mad expensive!  Check the veg ladies up the lane from Paymaster downtown or better yet, check with Chris or Francine to see when their veg truck comes and shop from there.  I only spend MAYBE 2000JMD per week on fresh fruit and veg.

Rice, beans and veg - very inexpensive meal that no matter what you do you will have leftovers.   I'm going to go make dinner right now - vegetarian chili.  Yum!

----------


## rastagal

I can only imagine the food crisis!  My kids would never make it...they would drive me nuts wanting chicken nuggets and mac and cheese!  I know I won't be there until the 29th but is there anything I can bring down from the states that would help?  Well something that would fit in my luggage at least?  Snacks for the kids like granola bars or mac and cheese?  When I stayed for a few months I brought a LOT of pasta, as it was easy to cook on the hot plate.  Then I would get cheese and bread from the store and make grilled cheese sandwiches also.  

So besides the Popcaan song, what else is hot there now???? Inquiring minds would like to know!

----------


## irieworld

Tic don't give up on the cooking! When I stayed at Seastar I cooked all kinds of food--fish, chicken, rice n peas, omlettes and eggs, veggie dishes like sauteed cabbage carrots onions thyme and tomatoes, etc. Made chicken salad for sandwiches and soup with leftover chicken. Made potato salad and panfried potatoes breakfast-style with peppers and onions.  Made toast also had cheese and coco bread with tomatoes for lunch and snacks. And yes, I made coleslaw :Smile:  I do one huge shopping on the way to Negril from the airport for pantry supplies and then supplemented with the veggie truck, small shops and the fish stall at the craft market. The last few trips I have done the same thing--I only ate out a couple of times and made my own drinks. Of course it is easier at NBCC with a full stove and oven--and electric burners suck--but that said ya gotta work with what you've got. 

I know it must be a challenge with kids--I was only cooking for two when I was at Seastar,  but we always made enough for leftovers for the next day so we were making enough for four or five. Find out where on the west end the locals get food and try those spots for when you need something cooked for you. It can be done, have heart and get creative. And yeah, you will have to go grocery shopping to stock up. I brought a bunch of great Jamaican recipes with me--so I was able to eat homecooked JA food. And it helped that my boyfriend at the time was an excellent cook and shared the responsibility. 

Thanks for all your reporting and photos--I have been throughly enjoying following along.

----------


## northcoast

Tic, when you are cooking on elec. just turn the heat up to HIGH to start & then turn it down to Med. when it gets hot....continue on med or med-low....don't feel bad, my hubby always burns the bottom of the pot on the elec. stove too.....it takes some getting used to...carry on...

----------


## negrilaholic

Tic, loving reading about your adventures. Seastar has some great food, but if you want to try another place and you said you were having a hankering for some Jamaican dishes, head to Sips and Bites just around the corner from Rockhouse, they have some really good food CHEAP!

I know what you mean about stuff being expensive in Jamaica though, I did some 'window shopping' at both grocery stores downtown along with just about every likkle store on the West End I walked past, and yah, things cost!

----------


## northcoast

Just  think what it costs to LIVE here....especially for Jamaicans making minimum wage....

----------


## Negrilmom

Cheapest grocery store in Negril right now is Quality Trade to me... (price went up recently everywhere though...) Kraft Brand Mac and Cheese is around 300JM or up there... Lasco jamaican brand mac and cheese is 79JM.  Some so cheap but some so expensive. They sell electric 2 bunners for around 3000JM.

If you are looking for cheap lunch box restaurant, try "Mrs. Bucks" on Vesders Plaza(wifi plaza). Lunch box starts from 280JM. This is local place but I see tourists pick up some lunch sometimes. They have more than chicken!! You have to go early time to get more variety of menu. When they finish, they don't have it till next time. Also Mrs. Bucks will deliver to your place with extra 50-100JM. But don't know how far from her restaurant to your hotel. Bike taxi usually carry them for you. Beach RD was extra 100JM to deliver to Fun holiday In last time.

You can also go to Tasty Pattie but order Roti for 150 for vigi and 200 for shrimp. Other cheap lunch box restaurant is around my area but you might not want to visit lol




Good luck!

----------


## northcoast

I'm thinkin you really learning more than a few things on this visit, Tic Toc, nah tru?

----------


## Tawnee2

You can grab a few bread slices from breakfast, peanut butter, jam, cream cheese - make sandwiches.  Tastee cheese, tuna, salmon, canned meats at the store - grilled cheese.  Ask any of the staff at Seastar when the produce truck delivers - I usually buy right off the truck - fruits, vegetables.  I've seen guys coming in selling fish.
 Tons of options for cheap eats in the neighborhood.  Have you gone to the community across the road from the main gate?  I know there are little
 shops over there. Not sure if there are cook shops though - ask at Seastar

  You still have a long time left on the island - you CAN do this!!

 (the best coleslaw I have ever had was at Chicken Lavish)

  Tawnee

----------


## RockRobster

Tic, what about cold lunches? Get a loaf of bread and start with peanut butter and jelly/jam sandwiches? With a loaf of bread, you can do a lot....grilled cheese sandwiches, lunchmeat sandwiches, PBJ, chicken salad, egg  salad, egg and cheese, TOAST, Cinnamon Toast, French Toast. I got through my first year of university with a single burner hotplate and an immersion heater instead of a proper kettle, so I KNOW it can be done! Bread, cheese, peanut butter, bologna, eggs and butter should be in your larder for certain! Get the cheapo Mac and Cheese and add some hot dogs. What about spaghetti with tomato sauce? That's an easy one pot dish...try adding a stick of butter and package of cream cheese to hot spaghetti noodles....poor man's fettuccine alfredo....

Why not put eggs on the menu for breakfast? Omelets one day, scrambled eggs and meat the next, poached on toast the next, hobo skillet the next...you get the idea....eggs are cheapo protein and filling.

Sandwiches for lunch for certain!

Pasta, Pasta, Pasta for dinner! Chicken and dumplings is simple and delish! 

Come on BOGO queen of the West Indies, hitch up your bloomers and get to it! No crying in your Red Stripe!! 

If worst comes to bear, rice and beans with fried eggs on top will get you through...

----------


## TiCtOc

*Thank you everyone for your suggestions they are all noted and I will try that cooked food negrilmom for 280j wow that sounds good 
Rastagirl777 you spend 2000j per week on veg?
WOW 
I am spending at least that PER MEAL
for the family some meals are costing me 4000j at least and we are eating 4 times per day my money will run out!I do not have a toaster rr I am having eggs on bread this morning my food situation is getting dire LOL oh well who cares I can eat when I get home and I need to lose the big belly woman name anyway ha ha
I have to say that yesterday was pencilled in my diary (my head) as jetlag day I definately needed a rest so I lay on my bed and thought I would tune in to a webcast as I really have not spent nearly as much time as I would have liked or I had planned with Rob and Lisa on the webcasts.I am going to make more time for the casts in the next 2 weeks for sure.
So I tuned in just sat here hair all frizzy make up not done in my one dollar store promotions dress and people were asking why was I not down there on the one love bus so I asked myself "why am i not down there"?
So I jumped in a taxi and met the bus I had one drink which tom bought for me thanks tom he is a nice guy and he is NOT a party pooper because he already told me in advance that he does not do nightime activities ! So thats okay.
So I finished my first drink , I arrived pretty much near the end of the webcast and we headed to the next bar and I was stood there chatting met quite a few boardies Johio and his wife HEY! and hettie and her partner and there was quite a few others you know what I am like with names I forget everyone unless they keep telling me who they are.
Tom h was there and midiri.
So we order our drink only my second one and then we hear WHOOMPH BOOM I thought a stool had fell over or a bottle had smashed or something so I turned around and...
OMG
OMG
OMG 
BOARDIE DOWN BOARDIE DOWN
Someone call 911 119 whatever the hell the number BOARDIE DOWN BOARDIE DOWN OMG OMG not again
WHY DOES THIS KEEP HAPPENING
So I am doing my little act of running around begging for an ambulance I am beginning to wonder if there is actually an ambulance LOL because no-one ever rings one when I get hysterical running around asking for one
So Rob tells me if I call for ambulances I have to pay unless I have had word that someone else is paying 
sooooo unfortunately as I have no budget I do not think I can call an ambulance for you! I think we need a boardie just incase ambulance fund and I definately need to learn the number
So at first I thought it was Tomh and felt hysterical OMG get tomh to the hospital but it was not him I would have carried tom there if I had to.
Tom and a few others had actually popped across the street to sexy rexys
The boardie was having his chest rubbed he looked dead I was freaking
NO-ONE PHONES ambulances here
Let me tell you if you are going to divuldge in any extra cirricular activities be it rum in too much sun, smoke, cakes whatever then know that you are pretty much responsible for  yourself and I have not seen an ambulance yet or heard of anyone phoning one so please please be careful boardies and note to females wear shorts under your dress LOL because when you go BOOM WHOOMPH on the floor they raise your legs fast boy HA HA it could be a full moon LOL
I was starting to get paranoid now because as soon as I hit a bar I hear whoomph and a boardie goes down then I do my call an ambulance routine and no-one phones one hope I do not see it again.So it was game over, the boardie finally came round lost consiousness twice he was thrown in the back of the bus bob marley track was playing he was alive he gave us a wave LOL
Everything was irie apparently LOL I was scared crapless.
Stop doing this boardies I can't take any more!
People have asked me have I seen any drama or trouble how safe do I think Negril is ,
Well my answer is it is not Jamaicans that we have to be scared of it is the TOURISTS Doing the whoomph there it is thang!
That is what you gotta be scared of.
So party was over but not just yet because I thought aww that sucks It is not fair so there was me lembert driver of the bus and another couple they wanted to eat at hungry lion so we went there and I was shown by the owner and lembert the little V.I.P Looking lounge downstairs it is really cute and nice, you would never know it is there unless you were shown.It is absolutely perfect for private parties, very comfortable all red velvety sofas and big cushions a little stage very private, nice low lighting
I said us boardies would be definately returning there for our own little party , the food looked really good too and at a reasonable cost.I have heard of hungry lion and drove past many times but had never been inside and I really liked it, it was cute we all have to go there it was a nice little suprise find.So I head back to seastar thinking perhaps I will go to roots bamboo perhaps not.It was jasmin boardies last night but had not spoken to her since morning and we made no plans so I was not sure what was happening but Jasmin has been  my number one party girl she even did the WHOOMPH there it is thang and still came out on tequila until 4am same day ! Thats my girl LOL
So I was looking at seastar bar for yetta, a boardie who said she was coming down.I found her and hubby and a few others then stephen west comes in with his guitar then francine pulled out a drum and the tourist board strolled in and a couple of other guys had guitars and chris' friend was here he likes fun so an impromptu unplanned party started woieeeeee
Seastar is always fun even when you don't know it is going to happen.I was still rocking my one dollar dress how embarassing.But I did not know all this fun was going to happen today.I was just laying on my bed initially minding my own biz chilling then Whoomp there it is party time hit me ha ha unexpectedly.
So called a taxi and headed to roots bamboo and who is at the bar waiting yay Jasmin.I kne she was staying close by and we know the script I thought if she is out she will be there if not I will knock at the hotel.So great minds think alike , she was already there .Party girl number 1 yay!
Then we ran in to cindy and robin banks and a few other ladies.
Oh and the biartchin thing well I have now seen it is not just the females OMG the men are at it too!
I totally understand now why Rob may seem a little off hand with some people at times and I believe it is because he has lived here for so long and seen so much drama and bs that you just have to get strong and be able to deal with things.
I don't get why people wanna be mean but there you have it.So the men are jumping on the bandwagon too!I think they mostly argue over gigs though getting performances at places.I guess times are very tough down here.
So of course when Roots finished are we going home yet ?are we hell!
A rooftop mi seh!
So we headed to rooftop been meaning to go for a while and it was very nice, the dj from American pie was there but it was his friends that were actually playing and they were nowhere near as good as he was.The music was okay but nowhere near as good as American pie.
So Jasmin has left me now and its very sad I hope to see her again down here soon she was fun a really nice lady.
*

----------


## TiCtOc

Guess who called me again lastnight?
YELLOWMAN
The man is so down to earth and nice he was calling me especially to say that he would not be performing this week as the guys at bourbon beach had not sorted the gig out but yellowman said I could go up to Kingston for the day with the fam to see him.
I said I did not know if I would and he said he would try to get to Negril to see us.I hope he does he is very genuine man.Who else would phone a fan just to tell them that?
One in a zillion and that is he.
He did not have to do that it was very nice of him.

----------


## northcoast

We had a guest about a year & a half ago that passed out cold at our local bar...one minute she was sitting & having fun, the next minute she was down laying on the top of the boat she had been sitting on....I ended up flinging drops of water on her face to revive her....it actually took a minute or two for her to come to.  She had been traveling all day that day, arrived, smoked two spliffs & drank a few rum drinks....that will do it folks!!  If you ever get too high, the best thing to do is drink very sweet coffee or orange juice to get your blood sugar leveled out...

----------


## JitterBug

tic toc, you can't be that bad off with money . . . you get around pretty good, cab here, cab there, drink here, food there, so, my question: if you are so broke for food money, why not stay at home with your family? . . . don't know about you, but i can't seem to find ANY freebies in negril . . .

----------


## TiCtOc

*Depends who you hang with Jitterbug not everyone is broke in Negril and not everyone wants something from you depends how you move and who with I guess?
Bible says ask and thou shall recieve
So maybe just ask!
Let it be known what you want and maybe someone will give it to you I don't know LOL
The people I meet just seem to know what I want and offer without me asking.I am quite easy to please though and cheap to keep! I am not high maintenance ,rum and fun and I am happy.I also try to help people who I believe need it I have barely any money but if I see someone that needs it which happens quite often and I don't mean the players then I will treat them to lunch and go without mine or buy them a couple of drinks and me have less just for that day if it brightens up their day a bit that makes me happy , makes them happy so everyone is happy so obviously then I will need free rum ha ha it always works out somehow.When you give what you have away to those that really need it I believe we get provided for.I am not going to preach or talk about karma in depth but I have nothing yet I get everything and I believe if you give your stuff away crazy as it may sound then at some point you get provided for which always happens in my case.It is never by the person you help or rarely because obviously they don't have something to give but then someone will come along when you dont expect it and provide something back.It's nice and people should look out for each other.

Swap my fantastic nights out to sit in and eat did you say?When I go out most of my family if not all are fast asleep so me sitting in and eating does just not sound fun to me , so much fun is out there to be had and my favourite drink is overproof rum and as the rum factories are here it is the local drink and very low cost .Some places I go to you can buy rum by the quarter bottle for next to nothing and sometimes if I know the club or hotel owner they will just bring me some rum thats what friends do isn't it?
I spend money with them sometimes and sometimes they give me free stuff works out nice 
My taxis - most of them have been very cheap as I travel mostly by route cabs which are very cheap about 100/150 j per trip so very economical.I now have a night time driver who seems to enjoy partying as much as me as he stays with us now and he is a nice guy and does not want paying to stay or anything he just hangs out.
Oh and when I say I am broke for food I mean I - as in me myself and I my kids have everything they need.But they are blowing their food budget and eating mine out too! Mums reading this you know how it goes the kids  get stuff the mums go without so I don't mind yes I could stay in and eat (If I could find anything I wanted) but I sit in and eat at home locked up bored just eating so I have spent some of my food money on rum but that does not affect anyone but myself! I think I made a good choice ha ha I have had so much fun.
My husband was moaning a lot so yesterday he tried to make it up to me by cooking guess what he made me?
Yes you guessed it CHICKEN LMAO
didn't have the heart to tell him that I am sick of the sight of it think he made chicken soup aswell bet he offers me that later! 

Jitterbug you asked why not stay home with the family
I am with the family from 7am until about 10pm and lots happens but I have just decided to leave all the family stuff out it would take me forever for one thing and I am not going to post all their business all over the internet but I will share some photographs of nice family days out and where we went and things soon.

There are loads of nice people who will give you freebies here! the seastar band gave me a free ride one time Chris' friend another time Rob and lisa another the love bus another time Just hop in and hop out there are some really lovely people here.Some really genuine people who when I show up they have a big smile and say HEY and pull out the JB! and get the dancehall cds out and turn up the tunes! They know what I want it is great here.
I am a bit party mad as at home when I try to get a club for events I can get anything I want regarding the club and my proposals but the second I tell them the genre (reggae and dancehall) they will not sign any contracts they say it attracts the wrong crowd and will not let me have a reggae or dancehall event so if the party can't come to me then I fly out to the parties! I could lie and then just play reggae dancehall anyway but that is not very professional and they would probably get police to shut it down so I am so happy to be here where reggae and dancehall is alive and kicking and it lasts for hours and nobody says NOTHING and no party gets shut down.And I can honestly say it DOES NOT attract the wrong crowd, not here in Jamaica at least.
*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

TicToc,
Oh-oh somebody has been drinking the Hater-ade.
Don't let 'em harsh your buzz.
Get your party on.

I don't know you, but since I've been checking this site out you seem like a (one of several) genuinely sweet and kind 
person.

----------


## rastagal

> TicToc,
> Oh-oh somebody has been drinking the Hater-ade.



Good one. LMAO.

----------


## deanna

Mmmmm...that brownie brings back memeories of "jenny's"

----------


## sandy-girl

Love it girl!! Keep having fun...

----------


## Cali

The photos of you and your husband are adorable, especially the one of you two at Alfreds (I think it is).  I know what you mean when you have kids you make sure they have, even if it means you do without.  An earlier post mentioned you speaking with Chris and Francine regarding food purchases and I think that is a good idea, see if they can advise on what stores/vendors are less expensive than others.  Don't forget about your schoolwork!  I know what it is like to have to work while on holiday but make time in the day and get it done.  The earlier you start the earlier you can finish and enjoy your day  :Smile:

----------


## northcoast

Don't think that's Tic's husband, but I could be wrong.....

----------


## Ras Walleye

Tic Toc,
Lovin' the pics and reports.
Donna and I will be at the Travelers party and will be dining.
See ya soon.

Bless...
Ed

----------


## Maryann

Totally enjoying your trip report and photos.  Looks like your whole family is having a blast!

----------


## JitterBug

that looks like doctor o . . . haven't spotted doc around for a while now. good to see her.

----------


## Bnewb

LOL...TT...there's an ambulance here (actually two the other day we drove by)...but we see so many people go "whomp" from either dehydration or overindulgence...that most everyone here knows how to assess and quickly revive...if something else appeared to be wrong...the ambulance would be called!

It was great spending a bit of time with you again last night & yes, I'm officially a party pooper...rarely can do the late night thing!

----------


## TiCtOc

*The guy in black and white top at Alfreds is my husband
I will try and get some Uni work done today and get the children to finish off some of their projects too.
Already dashed away the haterade! I have banned it from Ja LOL
I already e-mailed the PM and told him haterade is OFF the menu! joke
Yesterday I was thinking about getting some Jamaican food so I was going to go in search for some but logged in to the webcast.It was canoe day , now I had planned to have a water only day and some good food but everyone was asking why am I here and not there AGAIN LOL so twisted my arm jumped in a taxi I took my daughters and we went to the canoe.The canoe if they keep the thursday night thing going will be very successful I feel this is becausethe staff are fun and polite and get you in the party mood,The owner is usually on site , the band is good the drinks are good and priced right , I cannot comment on the food as I have not tried it yet I did not see anything I really wanted lastnight but they have started their new breakfast club and I have seen the cheapest priced Jamaican breakfast so far on the menu so I will definately be trying that out very soon.It is a nice atmosphere right on the waters edge, some loungers down on the sand.Yes it is nice,I found it a little boring lastnight but that is because all of my party people have gone home now.There arestill boardies here but ones who are shy and just want to sit down!No partying for me booo
But yes whoever said that looked like Doc O on one of my pics it is and she is a very nice lady and I saw her at Alfreds and at Canoe and we have a family visit day planned for at her home which I have been looking forward to.
I met lola too and johio and wife and hettie and babs and dave and addenna and irv.
I like canoe and Midiri said he is leaving on Saturday so yesterday canoe and jungle would be his final party so I waited for him and waited..and waited and no Midiri, got a taxi to the jungle NO MIDIRI.Wait til I see him LOL I sat on a chair outside the Jungle debating if I could be bothered to go and knock on for him at fun holiday as he said he wanted to go out but my stomach was rumbling I needed food guess what my choice was ? bbq chicken jerk chicken or CHICKEN
Well I guess I will have to go with the chicken then won't I?
I love chicken and rum but I swear today I am going on the hunt
And I like my prices to be in jmd because I have pounds or jmd pricing in american just confuses the situation I do not have a calculator I do not know the conversion and I always end up seeming to pay more.I know jamaican dollars to the single dollar I know what I am doing but keep giving me american prices when I am not american nor in america nor have any american money it gets on my nerves.I think if places are going to do that then they should advertise both rates makes it easier.

I WANT SOME COLESLAW DAMMIT
I intend of trawling every back street on the westend today in the search of Jamaican food and coleslaw and a nice bottle of water.
So after more chicken and Midiri not showing up I decided I was not going in the Jungle.The music there is totally stale until about 12 midnight so I was there about 10.30pm and did not want to sit and listen to the rubbish music until midnight! Music lovers you know what I am talking about! cheesy pop naff tunes that no-one likes and no-one dances to.I did mention it to the guys running the place last week but their response was it's early jugglin yuh know LOL
early juggling the people straight back out of there!Later on it really is a good party but the Jungle used to be the place to go early or late.I have found this trip that fridays and saturdays are not worth going and thursdays the early juggling makes it stale.
So Jungle for me is only after midnight on a thursday.I think their early juggling is leaving them with less bar profits and I saw others as well as myself turn away as they wanted the music the real deal.
American pie has had the best dancehall DJ so far
*

----------


## TiCtOc

*LOL bnewb yes it seems everyone is clued up on what to do in the whoomph situation I just scream for help.You are definately NOT a party pooper we just need to make a proper arrangement to party maybe seastar saturday or something?
Me and bnewb just keep running into each other with no plans or when I am not partying or trying not to or have a hangover so far we have clashed at wrong times but saturday was good fun and we will get the situation sorted very soon!
I have a phone now so I will find out the phone number today*

----------


## Marko

> *I WANT SOME COLESLAW DAMMIT
> *


go to Chicken Lavish.....best dayum Coleslaw on the island.........
and get a bowl of their Conch Chowder that they are famous for.......

sorry to hear that all the party animals have left the island.......but mi sure more are on their way.....lol 

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc

*I do not have a tip budget but one girl who may get a tip for her sheer cheeky funny joke is GEORGIA at canoe LOL I saw some money on a table lastnight and I did not want it to blow away so I said Georgia there is some money someone left there on the table so she says yes tic that is called a T.I.P and she said it really stern and funny so I said Georgia stop swearing at me! So we laughed shes a cheeky lil minx and for her cheek and directness now she may be the first lady on the tip menu!
She is funny and she is up for a laugh she plays good tunes and can and will dance!
Georgia at canoe is a nice lady, A girl called monique is there too hopefully georgia can be a bad influence on her and introduce her to the party style!
Monique is a georgia in training OMG hold that comment hope she doesn't ask me for a T.I.P too LOL
t.i.p  is a very bad swear word for me lol*

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks Marko I think I will head to chicken lavish then but the kids wanted to go to Ricks so I was hoping for something closer to SS today , still if I can't find any chicken lavish it is then!

----------


## TiCtOc

*Clarol had a day off at Seastar yesterday and she is not yet in this morning.I have forgotten the name of the lady who is here instead of her but barbara came in at lunchtime yesterday.
I really really missed clarol and barbara yesterday really missed them it really makes a massive difference to your day (and your hangover) and your whole aura how you get treated in the mornings!
I missed being told I looked lovely when I knew I looked like crap I missed us all looking at each other and smiling or just laughing at nothing and for no reason without being drunk or high.I missed a big dancehall tune coming on and looking around and seeing myself chair dancing in my PJS and barbara rocking her head to the tune and clarol dancing or singing to it while she washes the pots then we all join in!PARTY TIME!!
Really really missed it how very dare they have time off !
So I got up,went to the bar new guests are here my laydeez were not here so there was some old country western music playing arghhh where are  my laydeez?
What is this
Where is smiling clarol to bring me water and OJ and make me feel alive and get the party started again?
cry cry
so I asked for some tap water and sat by the pool.Country western music stopped it was silent where have my dj laydeez gone someone stole my party girls cry cry
It was the first time I felt the effects of the night before and I know it is all about who you have around you and how they make you feel!People surrounding you can make a massive difference on your attitude and feelings so make sure you have the right people surrounding you.
Where is clarol and barb?Need them back*

----------


## TiCtOc

How do you like the little V.I.P room I found?it looks bright in the pic but it is low lit inside and very comfortable wooooo

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*Lying in my hammock imagining if I had enough cash Jamaica would be even more fantastic.Imagine having a personal shopper and stylist who every morning shows you a selection of clothes for day and evening wear?Then in pops your make up artist nail technician and hair stylist to get you sorted out for the day.Up pops your chauffer with rum punch on ice and favourite nibbles all set out in the back of the limo with your favourite tunes playing?Pick up your favourite people and go to the best places to hang stop off at the aerodrome jump in the private jet discover the coves and the castles,Have a few reggae singers round hire the best djs have some excellent parties with the real big sound soundsystems by the pools by the beaches Massive pots of real food, The real rastas the real vybz
and of course more rum.Go farming , go fishing, go exploring, go dancing go get fed ackee from under a grape tree!
Get on a private yacht have another reggae superstar party!schools out money is in and party time is on oh yes please life could be nice out here keep stacking up the cash.
The sunshine and palm trees in the day the tree frogs tweeting at the night chirping tictoc tictoc it is night time now get ready to partay!I'm coming tree frogs I'm coming
p.s. think I am slowly losing my mind and I am worried about the day I will get forced to leave this place.I need to prepare myself to control myself that day last time I made a last second decision to head back this time I have to go back as my children have to immediately sit their final exams before leaving school.That is all I have to return for.Maybe husband could take them for me
I will find a nice spot for my dad to come over and live, think my mum may get the guts eventually one day to step out of her comfort zone she would enjoy life here.I need to buy that house for my dad down in treasure beach he loves it hes got it all worked out money makes the world go round imagine me calling him on christmas day and doing a live video link and showing him the house with a big fat red bow on and say happy christmas get your butt here!*

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh well back to reality husband said we still have the chicken soup from yesterday that I did not eat save meeeeeeee :Wink:

----------


## Vince

Looks like a fun tyme ya'll are having!-Tell Rob and Lisa i said Howdy from Vince in Texas :Big Grin:

----------


## JitterBug

*hey tic
it was me that spotted doctor o . . . lovely lady . . . hope the rest of your holiday is as good . . . and no need to call me "hater" i was not disrespectful to you in any way . . . making observations and commenting, that's it. and, you did a really good explanation which i totally did not expect . . . it's your holiday after all!!

also spotted my friend's husband in one of your pictures . . . marley, the dread in the white suit . . .*

----------


## Manda81

Popcaan !! Love it... that was big in September nice to hear it's still runnin down there.  I've got it burnt on a CD I play it in my car every day  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

*Hey Jitterbug no worries it was not me who mentioned haterz someone on here was making a joke no probs! Doc o is lovely and oh that is your friends man hey?Everyone always knows someone around here been bumping into people all day today it has been a lovely day I will type up about it later.
Good news guys I FOUND FOOD triple hooray
The winner is sips and bites.I walked for miles and miles on the hunt for good homecooked food today up the lanes down the lanes then stumbled on there.My son was moaning for an ice cream so I thought wth will I find an ice cream at this moment so we hear ding a ling a ling- guess what only an ice cream van drives by !! Great then we came across archway pizza for my son he was made up more about my day with pics and prices later.I will definately return to archway pizza and sips and bites.*

----------


## Seveen

make sure you check out choices too 

your report is too fun!

----------


## Tawnee2

Is that Pumpkin soup at Seastar???!!!

----------


## TiCtOc

Cheers Seveen keep checking back!
yes tawnee that was pumpkin soup at Seastar!

Forgot to tell you all I saw a police van and ambulance today they were fast to arrive someone had a car accident 1 driver.So good to see and know I think he was okay.
Archway pizza not too far from le mirage is really realy good they do small and large pizzas loaded with cheese and my son had a small one but seemed quite large I did not take a tape measure LOL it was something like 580j pepperoni pizza we are definately going to all go and have pizza one night.I had left the family there while I searched for curried goat which I got from sips and bites a few stores down within walking distance from archways pizza.The prices at sips and bites are excellent , priced in jmd
and there was a good variety and they also offer small and large trays I got a small tray for 450j and it had inside curried goat rice peas yam salad and a festival that is way cool I was DELIGHTED wanted to do a crazy happy dance right there and then OMG I had walked for miles everyone had chicken but no goat they said while it is quiet they do not cook goat as it would get wasted.
So I finally found some at sips and bites.
Went back to archway pizza I forget the young mans name but he was very helpful nice and polite and quick too the pizza was made there and then upon order my salad had no mayo so was not really coleslaw so I asked did he have mayo and I would pay him I was going to sit on a chair outside as I did not want to be rude as I had not purchased my food from him but hey we are in Jamaica land of no problem he gave me the mayo and did not mind that I sat inside.
We got one pizza for my son that was more than enough for him he gave his sisters a slice and still had enough left he is nearly 7 years old and bought 5 bottles of water , bill was 1080j yay
Ran in to babs and dave on our walk and also yetta and husband met the guy from serious chicken he is having a grand launch tomorrow of his new spot and they will have ice cream days family days on sundays at low prices all looks fun and nice.Stopped to show my family the v.i.p lounge at hungry lion saw the owner there then headed back to Seastar.

----------


## TiCtOc

*There is also a place inbetween seastar lane and ricks cafe called westside or western I think I will have to check the name again another day the people there were very friendly and the meal prices were like 380j I was excited at that but it was mostly chicken today and I have had enough chicken for now but I will o back and try brown stew chicken and fried chicken and jerk LOL got to try them all!
I want to go to travellers karaoke night tonight but the taxi budget has finished now so I am screwed I could walk and bar hop I suppose but that would take forever so not sure if I will be out tonight or not but I have had my curried goat and water day so I am half happy can't have everything my own way I guess LOL..or can I??*

----------


## LadyP

TicToc I am certainly enjoying your vacation you are such fun.  Keep on doing what you are doing it's your vacation and thank you for taking us on this wonderful ride with you.  You have a beautiful family.

----------


## Seveen

check out juicy j's by the high low - they have "ready meals" - goat and ox tails are usually ready 

(i'm cyring just thinking about how juicy juicy j's is)

----------


## bertie

Bertie is not a wild man............he is just too young to be that freaking old..............he likes to dance and hang with folks.............so there!!!   lol

----------


## bertie

Tic and all.............Monique is a sweetheart.................Georgia.......well ya gotta love the gal.................Kirby a great host and Canoe.......just the best there is..........Big A can cook up a storm............go there for dinner you will not be dissapointed,  and now BREAKFAST!!!

----------


## TiCtOc

*Yesterday I made myself chuckle as when I was on the food hunt I accidentally walked into a private yard they were having a family gathering with music and food and they had their christmas lights up.
I was hungry I thought it was a bar I saw a big pot of food and wandered over and said have you got any food left in the pot they looked at me in sheer amazement and I said can I have some food LOLThey laughed and said noo sirr we not sell food here and told me where to go look for food, only dawned on me fully what just happened as I walked away hang my head in shame LOL Did I just do that?did I ?YES i did OMG! I was going up little side lanes though the family party looked fun anyhow wish I could have stayed and joined in for their family dinner party LOL I can imagine them saying when they were laughing as I walked off  ha ha the white woman walking around asking people for food wth LOL*

----------


## TiCtOc

*Lastnight a seriously quiet night was definately on my agenda remember I have not had my jetlag day yet but then I fancied going out just for last orders so chose travellers beach resort as somewhere nice to relax and listen to karaoke.It was really good and chilled and when the guests went to bed and obviously I stayed one of the guys who runs it was on the mic with a couple of other men and they were going at it HARD they were really good just making up lyrics on the spot to some heavy music it was good fun,That finished so I went to alfreds but then I heard rooftop was open so went there.The women took their underwear off this time good job I was crosseyed from rum at this point what I think I saw them doing LOL
then on my way home american pie was still rocking and it would be rude not to go and have a last dance then I heard scrubadub was still open but at that point I got sent home kicking and screaming party pooper alert grabbed a piece of chicken and sulked home!Rooftop dj was cool he was letting me stand up in the booth and putting all my tunes on for me very kind thumbs up!*

----------


## TiCtOc

FOR RASTAGAL

----------


## TiCtOc

FOR RASTAGAL

----------


## Marko

any pics from last night TicToc?

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

Marko I was thinking of taking some for you all but my better judgment said not to LOL
your eyes would have popped out of their sockets anyway.Cannot believe what they were doing :EEK!:

----------


## TiCtOc

Going to post some pics now no xrated ones though :Wink:

----------


## TiCtOc

By the way rooftop sell jb by the bottle and lets me happily dance around with my bottle in my back pocket = RESULT :Big Grin:

----------


## Marko

> Marko I was thinking of taking some for you all 
> Cannot believe what they were doing


do tell TicToc.......do tell

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc

Well one was hanging upside down doing a booty shake with no underwear on only one leg was up wrapped around the pole upside down while the other hung down and the other one is far too xrated to say LOL people probably got an eyeful ha ha  :EEK!:

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*We need to campaign for the return of Bertie boy someone make it happen he needs to get back here it will be epic! BERTIE THE RETURN PART 2 LOL
I was missing bertie at Alfreds lastnight*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

<img id="vbattach_6952" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6952&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6952"><img id="vbattach_6953" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6953&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6953"><img id="vbattach_6954" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6954&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6954"><img id="vbattach_6955" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6955&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6955"><img id="vbattach_6956" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6956&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6956"><img id="vbattach_6957" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6957&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6957"><img id="vbattach_6958" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6958&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6958"><img id="vbattach_6959" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6959&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6959"><img id="vbattach_6960" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6960&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6960"><img id="vbattach_6961" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://negril.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6961&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="6961">

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

Attachment 0

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Tictoc,
You didn't happen to get that leopard bikini in Negril, did you?
I know my G/F would like one like that.
Thanks,
Mickey

----------


## Tawnee2

some great pictures!!!   and look how tanned you are getting!!!!   Love Love Love the 8th picture down of you and your beautiful daughters (at the table)  that needs to be framed!

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

No I did not get it here rumpole stop worrying about the bikinis there are many here!
I like the jamaican flag ones but cannot fit in one

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## sandy-girl

Who sent you home Tic? You look so relaxed, happy, and tanned..as well as your family. 

Thanks for sharing your vacation with us.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## gerryg123

great photos TT

----------


## TiCtOc

*Husband said I had to go home twice in a row!
 he has done it and really embarassed me in front of people that I know.My name must be cinderella home by midnight and I just did not know
He said he was going to stop moaning but has failed on that mission so far.
I do not go out at home and I NEVER get to hear my music which I love so I will be making the most of my time here.I am very sorry if it upsets anyone but it is just me listening to a little music I am not harming anyone it is something that can be gotten over and moved on from LOL
I love reggae and dancehall music and lovers rock , conscious music all them kinds of music and I NEVER get to hear it at home , yes I do locked up in my bedroom all alone as I do not know anyone else who enjoys the music and it is never played at any of my local bars or clubs.So to come here and see it in real life in full effect with all the dance moves to go with it and to be able to join in is as vybz kartel a dancehall singer would say "just like a movie"
and I just cannot bear to miss a second of it because I know soon it will all be over and I know this time more than ever I will be desperate to get back.

BEING HERE IS JUST LIKE BEING IN A FUN MOVIE

*

----------


## TiCtOc

I have met a couple with an uber cool lifestyle (possible party poopers though!)
the guy works 80 hours a week (that is second guy I have met since being here that does that) so he gets a lot of money but the wife is alone a lot so she takes kids travelling the world and homeschools

GET MY HUSBAND A JOB THERE RIGHT NOW PLEASE!

Amazing to hear of all of the different lifestyles that people have so many things we can all be doing so little time SO LITTLE BLOOMIN MONEY TOO!

I did say we would meet at the bar to go to travellers last night but they was not at the bar alas they are hovering on the party poopers pile  :Wink: 

A word I realise gets used so much in Jamaica I hear it often even more than bumba!
Is the word MAYBE
OMG I do not understand maybe what the heck is the word maybe all about?
It is neither here nor there 
not a yes not a no it is a maybe
to me that means do not bother!
so people say yeah maybe we could go there
or maybe I will walk down there
or maybe I might meet you there
maybe your dinner soon come
maybe YES OR NO?
What the heck is maybe lol
I cannot cope with may be
shall we buy a house
maybe we could buy a house
do you have enough money to do xxxx?
Maybe mi have enuff money 
GRRRRR
MAYBE I feel like screaming  :EEK!:

----------


## TiCtOc

*maybe babay:d*

----------


## TiCtOc

I have been singing this tune a lot since getting here cool tune.Being played quite a bit here too

----------


## TiCtOc

*I love waking up and being able to go straight outdoors and it is warm at home it is snowing it is always cold wet windy and miserable and I take massive pleasure in just opening the door in my pjs and climbing into my hammock for a swing in the warm air while listening to the birds sing and look at all the palm trees and pretty coloured flowers and feel the sunshine.
Oh and clarol is back in work yay! So I will get looked after tomorrow she looked after me today I had boycotted breakfast for 2 days it was not the same without her so I ordered some curried chicken today and asked my girls to bring it to my room and they obviously ignored me as clarol came and brought it to my room and I said I MISSED YOU!!! you left me!
So she's here today and tomorrow so its breakfast party tomorrow which consists mainly of u ladies all ignoring each other in seperate corners and all rocking to the tunes and singing and just smiling or laughing at each other occassionally.I like it its fun I can be myself and they are nice ladies to be around.
PARTY IN MY PJS in the sunshine outdoors barefoot with my tunes playing and nice people to listen to it and sing with and palm trees which are now covered in christmas lights to look at .Yes I could get used to this.
I do want to move in here .It is like home
But a million times better
I have already designed my apartment here with Chris the owner and the building guys who are quickly building the new room block.
I have explained I would like a pool facing 2 bedroomed apartment with full kitchen.Verandha overlooking the pool and a little cute wooden bridge to take me from my room to the pool with coloured lights built in with palm trees either side and I would like white gloved cocktail service bartender too! Yep that would suit me fine!
Let me live here.Why can't I it is just NOT fair.Stomping my feet already imagine leaving day.I nearly bust into tears every morning knowing it is one day closer to going back to that hole .
I need a new ticker!I want to come back.
I definately need connecting rooms or a 2 bed if I come back and if I come with little money again I definately need a gas stove this hotplate just is not working out.If you have little money and lots of kids electric hotplate is NOT the way to go.
Everything is getting binned it is costing me double
I could not drain the pasta that was soggy the rice burned and turned to mush I have accidently bought things for the oven and we have none.Everything is getting thrown away
and my girls totally shocked me today they already eat lots enough for the whole world.They like 4 big meals a day
so I was happy to cut down for this trip.But today they had a big breakfast , ordered lunch here from seastar then came in my room to cook another dinner and now they want to eat at the buffet , I imagine after that before bed they will still have cheese and toast or something that is 5 meals per day thenumber was supposed to be going down not up! Wow greeeedy!
And I need the connecting rooms because if I hear them misbehaving I cannot go and sort it out easily or quieten them down as I have to walk down a path around the trees and down another path unless I shout it which I do not want to do.Also I like my own space I do not have my own room here I am sharing with my husband which is fine we share a bedroom at home but I get my own space when I want it he can go in one of the other rooms or the kids can play in their room.The kids are in and out of my room for food everyone is touching my things lending my things moving around my things,In the bathroom when I want it or sat on my bed when I want to lay all my stuff out and get ready.I am used to having my own space so with the whole family I will definately have to have interconnecting rooms or an apartment next time.
People up my ass 24/7  I cyan manage! Sometimes I just like to chill and read or study or listen to my ipod without the door going a zillion times IN/OUT IN/OUT I am going to ask the builders how they are getting on with my new penthouse suite 
*

----------


## Marko

you would think that buffet would have covered two meals with the spread SeaStar Inn puts out.......
nice breakfast........good lunch........and the huge buffet should be enuff to keep the kids bellies full at SeaStar.......

but anyway you look at it........
bringing kids on vacation will always be a somewhat expensive proposition just in the food department

so wi guess next time there will be a full size kitchen in Tic Toc's future when the kids come again......
and SeaStar Inn does have the 2 bedroom apartments with a full size kitchen...just need to book way in advance

have some JB OP Tic Toc.........nuthin is a problem in Jamaica  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc

I am currently lay on the bed looking a mess I need to shower and put some clothes on for the party MOVE MY BUTT MOVE!

----------


## Marko

> I am currently lay on the bed looking a mess I need to shower and put some clothes on for the party MOVE MY BUTT MOVE!


you could fall out of bed and stumble down the walk and be right in the middle of the action at SeaStar Inn..........lol
nobody notices what anybody looks like after a couple drinks der anyways.........lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## brasi

Your pumpkin will not be arriving at midnight.   :Big Grin:

----------


## rastagal

Thanks for the videos Tic!  Have you heard any Spice Hot Patty Wine yet?  You know I was working on that one before my little exercise mishap. LOL.  I'm still improving though so I can probably do a half ass dance...I am already worried that after a few drinks I will feel no pain and my poor knee will pay for it the next day...take it easy is not an easy thing to do when you love to dance..especially after a few drinks!

I am totally with you on the late night parties...I sit home EVERY night of the year with my kiddos.  I don't hire babysitters, don't have family here to keep them..so when I actually get a vacation I don't ever want to go to bed!

----------


## negrilaholic

Oh girl I just love reading your trip report! I literally laughed out loud in some parts, thanks!  :Smile:  

Glad to see you checked out and enjoyed sips and bites. Another good place on the beach side across the street from Fun Holiday is Montana's, also good food cheap prices, and right at Whistling Bird there is this new guy there who does some amazing box meals dirt cheap too...great if you want to take something to go there as they don't take long at all!  :Smile: 

Keep on keepin on, I'm bummed I missed seeing you since our dates didn't overlap but hope to meet you and party itup with you someday!  :Smile:

----------


## shellyk

Tic your hubby was smiling ear to ear tonight, you guys are cute and you seemed to be having a great time. have fun!

----------


## Marko

how is dat head this morning TicToc......lol
you guys had a lot of fun at SeaStar last night.......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc

My head is not great and I had a breakfast dancehall party arranged with clarol and now I have missed bloody breakfast!
After seastar a newbie couple wanted to go to a club so i took them to rooftop.I have now decided that rooftop is crap.It is ok if you have no place at all to go but the music is rubbish and you have to keep pestering the dj to tell him which tunes are good to put on and it is far too much effort plus it is a lot in taxi fare from the cliffs so after there I said I would take everyone to american pie and yes got dragged home early again.I am not bothering wasting taxi fare again if everyone is going to just keep coming home after a couple of songs.
The newbie couple probably will not bother going out again because  the dj was so rubbish.Wish I would have taken them to american pie.

----------


## TiCtOc

I am about to PULVERISE A mosquito that keeps annoyingly buzzing around my ear and I cannot see it yet but when I find it , it had better RUN!

----------


## RockRobster

I can picture Tic hitting the mossie as it lands in her ear....breaking her eardrum! Be careful with that hangover Tic! LOL!

----------


## TiCtOc

Why is my laptop not discovering my sd card all of a sudden grrrrrr

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*I did not know what my husband was wearing when I threw on my blue top and I never really noticed until my husband came up to me with a look of shock horror on his face he was looking perplexed.A man had gone up to him and said ohh matching his and her stripey tops eh? LOL
My husband absolutely hates it when people do the his and hers thing he calls them rotten my brother and his wife turned up once in matching in fashion PINK clothing he was in fits of laughter at him calling him names.So he quickly scurried back to the room to put a red top on but I was finding it so funny that I made him go and change it back just to get some pics and now he can say he has been in the his and hers crew oh Patty Sather you and your husband would be so proud of us!Shame I was not drinking a blue lagoon cocktail at the time to match*

----------


## sandy-girl

Watching last night.. You guys seem like you had a great time. I'm enjoying your vacation with you.  :Cool:

----------


## TiCtOc

wman

----------


## TiCtOc

*My favourite friend and hotel owner in the whole wide world 
Chris owner of The Seastar Inn Negril Jamaica.
He always treats us all very special and takes care of us and nothing is ever too much trouble and you can get everything you want and need at this place.
If I am in Jamaica and I am not at this place it is only due to lack of funds otherwise I would be here all the time.I want to move in!
I have been checking my plans with the builders for my 2bed penthouse suite overlooking the pool it is all coming along very nicely!
If you are looking to stay on the west end The seastar inn is the only place to stay.
I have stayed at bigger hotels , all inclusives posher titles in different places in the world but this place has the best everything and everything is ran very professionally and the owners are really kind genuine people too.A lot of local business owners and Jamaicans also support this property and you do not often see other hoteliers supporting hotels other than their own.This is where it is at.Everybody who is somebody always passes through here at some point.GET HERE NOW!*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*Pictures above are all of pretty little things that I love to wake up to dotted around the seastar inn hotel.
If you can help me name any of the things pictured to help me with my sons school project that would be very helpful and make it look like I tried very very very heard! I am trying to squeeze everything in over here!*

----------


## TiCtOc

The yellow orange and purple flower is just beautiful

----------


## Cali

Glad to see you took the shoes off, I mentioned that in chat last night.  Uh oh, is that some husband and wife daggering in the pic? LOL!  Looks like you two were having a great time.  The blue tops are too cute.

----------


## Seveen

looks like hubby found a new way to keep you home - lol 
give it to me baybee - ha ha

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks cali
seveen -It was seastars show that made me stay I enjoy it! I did get out for a short time afterwards but soon got sent home again kicking and screaming!
I am not going out tonight and I checked my money supplies it is almost all gone :Big Grin: Oh well we did pack fishing rods though and there is that pier near canoe so I have big plans for a fishing day.I wasted so much money on food my first week on the beach , it is such a shame I only found fattys the last day

----------


## Yvonne

Glad to see you got hubby out there w/ you.  School assignment...

#1 - doctor bird, Jamaica's national bird

#6 - banana tree

#7 - poinsettia plant (obviously not the traditional red)

#8 - cactus

----------


## Marko

#3 - bougainvillea

Beautiful flowers that come in all kinds of colors that are thorny, woody vines growing anywhere from 1-12 meters tall, scrambling over other plants with their spiky thorns.
They are very popular in Jamaica and used along borders and fences which deter unwanted guests due to their sharp thorns.

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc

*I have been having the strangest time and I have had no rum nor am I high or anything like that I have been drinking water and I am not sure if I am hallucinating or I am having sensory overload or my tiredness is just kicking in!
It all began at the swimming pool earlier I thought I was seeing stars like flashing bits of lights so I lay there thinking omg it is not boardie down time is it?
I am not going to drop am I?
So I sat there and had some water and then I realised that because of the wind ripping the water in the swimming pool the light was reflecting on my sunglasses PHEW I wasnot losing consiousness!
So then swinging in my hammock just a very short time ago I was lying there thinking about life and got far too distracted to come to any conclusions.I was listening to tree frogs and the smooth sound of reggae in the distance but I could hear dogs across the street barking and yelping and it sounded like a gun going off or a firework every so often and then the dogs would go crazy again so I was sat there wondering what the hell it could be so I was just chilling in the dark in my hammock listening to a taurrus riley track someone had playing, I was nice and comfortable in my bath robe loving every second because I could NEVER do this at home, go outside in a bathrobe at night time or anytime it is just freezing back home everywhere I go it is fur coat and boots time I hate it.So I was enjoying chilling there but I heard a rustle in the bushes and I thought OMG what was that?
So I looked and could not see anyone and heard it again it was too loud to be a bird or a lizard so I started thinking omg OMG
so I just sat there froze for a second and a DOG ran right up to my face OMG ARGHHHH HELPPPPPP screamed for my husband absolutely scared me senseless I do not like dogs I do not like them near me they lick and sniff and shed hair and generally annoy me back home everyone who knows me knows to keep their dogs away from my children and especially do not have it keeping me awake barking at night time.
So I screamed and my husband came out and ran it off.The front gate had been open as the van had just left the hotel so it must have ran in.So I settled back down and the tree in front of me looked like there was an evil monkey in it lol seriously like a little monkey with big black skeletor eyes or big black shades on just sittin there looking at me so I thought that is odd second time today I thought I saw something.
So I looked at the other tree and the shadows and leaves and it looked like a bear with big eyes and when the wind blowed the bear turned to look at me.Okay so now I had a monkey and a bear .I was thinking if I start hearing things too then I will maybe call an ambulance LOL not learned the number yet 911 or 119 something like that.So I went to double check the damn dog had gone and jumped because I thought I saw a giant slug but it was just a big leaf on the floor.I went in the room to get the laptop and was going to sit in the dark again in my hammock but heard a rustle in the bush again so i jumped and my husband was laughing at me saying what now.So I turned the light on!
I do not understand why I thought I saw all those things maybe it was just dark and shadows can make you think like that or maybe too much rum does this to a person?
Or maybe my jetlag day has finally kicked in.
Tonight is my first early night.Alfreds party is calling me but not tonight I am washing my hair!
You think there is something in the air?*

----------


## sandy-girl

*Tic Toc, you are a trip!!!!!*

----------


## Tawnee2

> *You think there is something in the air?*


Yes I do - and I think you are down wind of it.  lol     Don't worry Tic Toc - you are just soooooo relaxed and in the zone your mind is playing tricks on you.

----------


## RockRobster

Oh dear Tic! Hallucinations, if not caused intentionally, are your body's way of telling you something's wrong!

Are you hydrated?
Do you take vitamins? Heavy alcohol use depletes vitamins...
Are you on meds, besides alcohol?
Have you experienced auditory and visual hallucinations, unintended, before?
Have you been experiencing frequent headaches?

Tic, sleep deprivation and alcohol abuse can cause hallucinations. You can have alcohol hallucinations during a bender or during alcohol withdrawal after a bender. Also, if you haven't been taking vitamins and have been drinking heavily for a long period, you may have run your vitamin levels to bottom. Esp. if you have poor nutrition....

Maybe some vitamins, a salad, sleep and a day or two of alcohol moderation are what you need!

Or, maybe you just need a stronger drink...

----------


## irieworld

What rockrobster said. Heavy drinking--especially the strong stuff like OP can cause hallucinations--and even more so when you stop drinking after partying for days straight. And yes your body is telling you something. Drink lots of water and eat healthy and if you can get your hands on a good multi vitamin and some B12  try to take those regularly. Sleep deprivation factors into big time. So Drs orders--catch up on sleep and take a break from the rum--or moderate it eat a lot of fruits and veggies and fish. Then you will be ready for the big parties when they roll around. 

I love how you and your husband look so happy!

----------


## gerryg123

You didn't happen to stop at Tedds????

----------


## Schuttzie

Take care of yourself, Tic, some good advice here.  Not sure if you are getting enough sleep.  Your family needs and relies on you, take care.  Bless!

----------


## MissNegril

> *I am not sure if I am hallucinating or I am having sensory overload or my tiredness is just kicking in!
> 
> You think there is something in the air?*


Sounds more like you had a taste of that Mushroom Tea there.

----------


## Boogzy

it's the JB

----------


## MissNegril

So where is this American Pie dance club located?

----------


## TiCtOc

*I am up and alive and ready to party! No fear everyone I just needed a good sleep! which unfortunately husband interrupted 12 times with his extra loud snoring or whatever the heck that was!
Had water had a sleep and I am A OKAY!
Remember I have been going to bed at 5am and up with the kids at 7am for 14 days straight.My body was not used to that.
The kids are saying the want to get out a bit today so I have no idea where we may end up for low cost.Maybe we will go fishing at canoe?from the pier and hang there. do not know where we will go yet.
My husband is now nicknamed mr.moaner all he does is grumble and moan but I know that already, as soon as he wakes he finds something to grumble about so I head to the bathroom and the sounds of the water usually drowns him out so cannot comment on what he is grumbling about!
Then there is the kids omg the kids, One wants to do one thing, one wants to do another one wants to stay in one wants to go out blah blah blah
The people that get to come here ALONE OMG enjoy every second of it I hope to be you one day , I can imagine how good it is to have a lie in  in the mornings get room service for breakfast in bed , wake when you like get ready when you like go where you like until when you like swim when you like sleep bathe sunbathe when you like.Meet up with friends, go explore.It must be so much fun.You can still do all of those things with a family it just makes things more difficult.I guess  if you have a lot of money nothing is difficult as kids are usually happy if they get everything they want so it would be easy to order them all pizzas and icecream and put them in a tour van and head out to explore but that is all bigger dollars than I have but we will explore somehow somewhere I just have to figure out some places to go for a reasonable price.For breakfast this morning guess what song I was greeted with?
Santa claus is coming to town YAY!
Hope he brings me something.
My son collects transformers he is a huge transformers fan he saves all the time he is an excellent saver knows all about money from 4 or 5 years old he was using price comparison sites on the internet to get himself a bargain on transformers.He knows how to save check the prices and save the links to get me to order them.He has quite a few now plus the dvds and the computer games.
So he has been banging on about this big one for 6 mnths, It is quite expensive and not a lot of shops stock it as I think it is an older one , some shops were selling it at 160Us I did not have the spare cash before this trip to afford that and then a week or so before we came away one popped up on ebay for something like 70usd I won it in an auction.It came on time and we have it here secretly stored .We have told him we hope santa brings him something, And he was worried santa would not know his way to Jamaica or what he wanted.So before we left we wrote santa a letter explaining that he has been a really good boy and gave him the address of where we are staying.
So hopefully at least one person in the family will have a big smile on their face on that day!
I am so looking forward to Fantan Mojah coming to the seastar inn on xmas eve .It is the only show planned anywhere so far for the whole time I am here apart from luciano same place NYE.
Really looking forward to Fantan Mojah it is going to be a fantastic night and I know boardie tawnee is coming to play and stay here, Looking forward to seeing her the christmas lights over the palm trees are now up and I am also looking forward to the travellers beach party that I am doing on the 30th december so make sure you are here for that!Do not worry if it rains still come we have it covered they have an inside party room incase of rain emergencies it will not affect the day even the rain did not affect my swimming there the other day!
Have to go and do a soundcheck at some point soon,Oh forgot to say for those that will be attending I wrote on all the adverts for that day say our goodbyes at 5.30pm-6.00pm but turns out that is their karaoke evening which is really very good as I checked it out the other day so for those who have had a good day you are more than welcome to stay behind for karaoke party.It is not like back home with squeaking and squaking the guys are very good singers and a few local singers usually pop in too and have a turn.So we will be staying there for that too!
Looking forward to the waterpark hopefully with PGW and family and also my day out with Joe,Still not been to Doc O's house or helped out in the soup kitchen.Going to call and get that sorted out today*

----------


## TiCtOc

*American pie is located near the roundabout any taxi driver will know itheading from roundabout to canoe on left hand side.*

----------


## TiCtOc

The kids have eaten almost every single penny I have! Although we chatted about the food situation and costs before we came with the eldest two they just do not get it and I have to accept they will never change.I am fine with free hotel breakfast pattie for lunch or sandwich then a nice meal in the evening but THEY want free breakfast then midday snack then egg and fries for lunch then maybe cake or ice cream or crisps then a full evening meal then moaning again at supper time we are hungry we are hungry how the heck can they be hungry so much?
So then I feel bad so get them it all and just about to go change the rest of my money now! Food food food! They love it at the all inclusives we usually stay at or when we go half board and get 3 course or even 5 course dinners but they just do not seem to get it Jamaica is not the same as all the other countries food aint cheap.Stop with the ramming every single food item down your necks already LOL
I am not coming with the eldest two again unless I get an all inclusive deal they make it hard.Food is high cost and then I cannot cook properly on the hotplate and they are just whining for food constantly so they are eating out at least 4 times a day when it is not at the hotel we will have to walk somewhere or get a delivery.They are food crazy.
Note to all mums on a budget teach your kids from now about 1 dollar patties they are nice cheap and filling .until dinner time my kids just want to eat everything they see!

I am very excited about tomorrow as we have arranged with a lady out here to arrange a soccer match with a large group of children.She is dropping the kits off at the police station where me and the family will head down to first thing in the morning to have some fun with the kids.I arranged for everyone to help out at the soup kitchen this thursdsay which we will all enjoy we like to help out where we can when we come here.It also helps keep the kids from complaining and gives them something useful and constructive to do with their time.It also teaches them to help others and about different cultures and ways of life.So they do not know it yet but they have not gotten out of dishwashing just because we are on holiday. :Big Grin:

----------


## Patricia

I bet I know why the kids are always hungry.....it's ALL that fresh air  :Smile:

----------


## RockRobster

Hmmmmmm...they might be bored!

I find that my kids don't whine about food and hunger when they are actively involved in doing something, other than sitting around planning their next meal!

SANDWICHES! PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY! Let them make their own when they are hungry! Teach them how to fry eggs on the hotplate. How about cold cereal and milk? Fruits? hard boiled eggs? If they are so hungry, they will eat what's set in front of them!

----------


## captaind

TT,

Next time you're here send them out to my yard to spend a few days with Miss Izel and my kids..........They'll come back very changed .......... if they survive .........

----------


## rastagal

Milk and cereal are my go to as well.  I have one eater and one non eater...so when I have fed them and they start asking for more an hour later I tell them get some cereal..if they don't want it I tell them they must not be very hungry then, so take it or leave it.  Buy some cheese and a few loafs of bread...those grilled cheese sandwiches will come in handy when all else fails. I imagine it is harder to deal with on vacation rather than at home..the last thing you want to hear are whiney kids..at home you can just send them to their room! lol. 

It is nice to have a few days of relaxation without children, but usually by day 2-3 I am missing mine terribly.  So by the end of my vacation I can't wait to get home to see them.  Look on the bright side...at least you get nights out!

----------


## TiCtOc

J*ust had a funny experience this lady who was inside the shop I was in waiting for food started rambling on saying or actually shouting
White man white man babylon christmas  they say jesus was born on the 25th and he was NOT born on the 25th babylonian babylon white man foolishness idiot ting dem
Romans something did not quite hear what she said then she was shouting a why dem a put up light and light and everywhere is lights a white mans world dis?
BABYLON christmas ting around here , this went on for around 15 minutes to every one in the store and when she was done there she continued it next door!
Take it she was not looking for christmas lights then

I went to the soup kitchen today as arranged I was supposed to be holding a soccer game with the kids there but when I got the soup kitchen staff said they did not do breakfast today for the children so no children there so we were all dressed in trainers/sneakers and leggings and t shirts and had no beachwear but we were down the beach end so had a stroll on the beach.The water looked perfect today it was really sunny and bright and white and postcard perfect it was truly stunning, well apart from me taking the grumbles with me , one saying i'm tired one saying i'm hungry and the other saying they did not want to walk.That was even before I got to hear what the husband had to groan about LOL
don't know about them but I enjoyed my walk anyway.
I forgot to take my fishing rod we could have fished on the way home but tomorrow!
Last night was the coral seas hiyah grade party and bourbon beach has re-opened it was open lastnight.
I am so glad I got to meet some fantastic boardies this trip as I have met loads of people also that make plans but they smoke and it seriously effects our plans lol
They say one thing-SMOKE then don't see them for days! smoking definately creates party poopers.Well guys my party fund has ran out for now it actually ran out yesterday but I still ran on steam somehow lastnight.So sat here working on a plan!
I still can not get used to the webcast times I have just read on the board fun holiday cast at noon and I was JUST THERE 30 minutes earlier bl@@@@ heck!
I would have stuck around if I knew Rob and lisa were going to be there.
Oh for the people that are staying there soon they had a very attractive sign outside saying 
THREE FOR ONE RUM PUNCH
i had no cash and was with the kids so no drinking but sounds a great deal I will have to try it someday!
So you should all have fun there
there were other two for one drinks specials for 5 dollars too*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I have had a great day at the seastar inn hanging here today it has been GIRL POWER day! I have been chatting with another boardie that is staying here and then I came to my room and I hear TICTOC which room are you in! so a lady came to visit me with two of her friends from here and we were chatting and arranged a party get together tomorrow then I hung by the pool with a really nice lady who is staying here and we chatted everything from beauty to politics , It has been an impromptu girlie get together day and it was really nice and husband did not even realise, he was in the kids room chilling out!So it was a real ladies day today GIRL POWER! Tawnee get down here!The pj party is going to be ON!
Alfreds is calling my name and some others here are going out too .I would like to go but maybe it is fate that I can't to give my body a rest!BOOOOOOOO My heart says I do not need to rest ever!*

----------


## TiCtOc

I will post some new pics shortly

----------


## TiCtOc

Food situation is dire someone is using the coffee maker as a kettle for a pot noodle can you even do that? got to get creative! 
I have been told where there is cheap full chickens which I am excited about yay!

----------


## TiCtOc

*Hilariously funniest thing ever  THERE IS A HOLE IN THE SIDE OF THE POT NOODLE TUB LMAOOOO I am still ok from my breakfast and a patty I am cheap to keep I could manage without dinner if I had to probably go to a little roadside cafe in a minute as I guess the pot noodle idea is blown LOL there is a place round here not too far a little cafe that serves meals for 380j think we will have a wander there .*

----------


## TiCtOc

*It was funny earlier one of the ladies who visited me we had been looking forward to meeting up and maybe partying so she came in had a smoke lay on the bed opposite me and we were both like I'm broke me too LOL well this is fun! So we were both lay on the beds thinking about how we got here well I was anyway how did I get to brokedom LOL so then she smoked and said for breakfast lunch and dinner and I thought she meant a puff on the smoke but she was talking about chicken LOL it was quite surreal to both be sat here broke it was ike we were on the naughty step and didn't know how we got there or how to get off! Well actually I think we know how we got here but it has been mighty fun along the way and I am getting myself prepared for the next bout of partying!
This pot noodle situation is getting funnier to watch by the minute.I did not know my husband had bought 5 pot noodles one each so the kids had eaten theres then asked him could they eat ours so he had said no in THEIR room so one of the kids came in and said can I have a pot noodle so I said sure so she said well he said I can't touch it its yours so I was like who cares have the pot noodle already so she was using the coffee maker to fill it up then she said it had a hole so then the girls were fighting over something and my other daughter said can I have a pot noodle so I said sure LOL
but the first had a hole in it so it was left on the side so now husbands has been eaten too LMAO I have absolutely no idea how she managed with the hole LOL
Going to take them to the cafe in a minute before the husband realises that his beloved pot noodle no longer exists LOL*

----------


## Tawnee2

me soon come my friend!!  How about a pajama party, movie night?  We'll get some microwave popcorn & get Chris to set up the big screen?  I'm bringing 4 or 5 DVD's with me - nothing new, got them in a sale bin at WalMart - but good old comedy stuff.

----------


## TiCtOc

YES deal done

----------


## poolguywindsor

Wow!

----------


## rastagal

OK...What thee heck is a Pot Noodle? lol. Is it like Ramen noodles?  I'm trying to picture this and that's what I'm thinking it is but I'm not sure!

----------


## Maryann

Lol!  I was wondering that myself.  Must be a British term.  In looking on-line, maybe it could be something like instant Cup'o Noodles. (?)

----------


## Marko

when budgets get tight der........wi usually went with the old standby..........
and do what the Jamaicans do........
Seasoned Rice!
rice with seasoning of course with like pumpkin chopped up and added to the rice.....it's very good

 rice with with butter beans which is wicked filling is very inexpensive too.......mi luv it

for breakfast a nice big bowl of porridge is filling and inexpensive

so porridge for breakfast with maybe a likkle banana
patties and coco bread for lunch
and seasoned rice for dinner with maybe a likkle fish or chicken
for snacks or a treat.......sugar cane! mangos! oranges! 

wish Masta Smith would chime in......him a Pro on eating on da cheap

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TiCtOc

*Yes it is noodles in a plastic tub! ramens or noodles to go! you got it right!We soon rectified the situation we went to a little cook shop up here and fed the whole family on just less than 2000j I had brown stew chicken rice and peas and mayo (still cannot get coleslaw ) I have to get to chicken lavish for thatKids had fried chicken and friesToday is going to be fun the ladies that came to visit me yesterday well we arranged a broke pocket party, One of them has said we can use a pool somewhere it is top secret info haha and we are all going to take coolers this is for 12 o clock today and I will clear my camera today to makesure I can take lots of photographs for you it should be fun, The whole family is coming.It is a leaving party for one of the ladies Of course they were just having a quiet drink which has now been turned into A LEAVING DO A POOL PARTY! YAY!I cried almost into my coke at the bar 3 men said WHERE IS THE RUM!?wahhhh rum fund gone for today I considered playing ping pong at 8pm and thought nobody to play with the kids had gone to settle down and everyone was drinking having FUN booo went to bed at 9pm and totally scared my husband Ha 9pm TICTOC was sulking in bed , turn off the lights turn off the tv,I could not settle was getting fidgety and kept kicking husband by mistake of course and ended up in the other double bed sprawling out playing a game with myself of wrapping up in the sheets then rolling back out and nearly falling out then cocooning myself back in!

Marko to me and you porridge and rice makes sense, but to my grumbles they will kick and scream and shout we don't like it we don't want it we can't eat it all inclusive with them in future or I need a gas cooker/stove far too much effort with the food situation costing me much more and is not worth the hassle,either need more cash to dine out or cooker or all inclusive not doing a room only again not with the kids EVER!!!!!*

----------


## Vince

This is going to be interesting party :Smile: -Have fun!!

----------


## TiCtOc

iT IS GOING TO BE A GREAT PARTY! we rounded up all the people who are low on funds throw us all in one spot see what happens and what we come up with should be interesting! :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

my number at seastar is 503~4256
I feel bad because one year seveen posted her phone number I think it was quiet not too many boardies in time but we had never spoke and I remember reading it thinking and knowing she has loadsa friends here she would not want me to call she didnt even know me I was sat at samsara at the time on their computer but my husband had swine flu or something and my son was here and we left the girls at home wish I would have called now and said get up here and made some plans!
Anyway I know a couple of you need to contact me so there it is.

----------


## smith744

*food/meal *suggestion*(s)
*
1/2 cabbage
small piece of yam
hand-full of rice
1 _'.hand._'  green-bananas _(or a couple of large plantains)_
hand-full of flour _<<< make dumplings_
a _Chubby_ soda bottle, filled with cooking oil
water
1-tablespoon of salt
wood-fire
2-pots

_use your culinary-imagination & creativity_
IF you can't figure-out what to make (with above),
just ask somebody(s) _---ANY-body(s)---_ to help you & prepare the meal(s)

----------


## Marko

> *food/meal *suggestion*(s)
> *
> 1/2 cabbage
> small piece of yam
> hand-full of rice
> 1 _'.hand._'  green-bananas _(or a couple of large plantains)_
> hand-full of flour _<<< make dumplings_
> a _Chubby_ soda bottle, filled with cooking oil
> water
> ...


mi have had variations of this and it's quite good..........and inexpensive

you can a hire a cook too in Negril.........
just ask around and you'll find a lady more than willing to cook for you and/or family.....
when mi had the cottage wi had Miss Elizabeth come 5 days a week to cook lunch and dinner for us.......
plus she cleaned and washed da clothes and did odds and ends for us lazy travelers...........
cost mi around $100US a week for Miss Elizabeth plus groceries........
it was a great deal and a lot cheaper than eating out......and boy could she cook.........nuthin betta

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## smith744

> you can *a hire a cook* too in Negril.........
> just ask around and *you'll find a lady* more than willing to cook for you and/or family.....


i've *found*
that some of the BEST-cooks
are the men

generally, ANY-male above the age of 15-years-old can cook

umm_mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..._
i haven't been following this thread too-closely
but the *husband*.._??._.. is he Jamaican..*??..* ....living ON-island..*??..*
...if-SO:::>> he CAN-cook fi sure, believe DAT

you have NO-problem

enjoy your trip

in my limited experience(s),
in-Jamaica,
eating & getting & making a meal is NOT a problem
..the stuff is cheap & good & nutritious::: food is a minor $$$-concern:::: it's the ea$y-part of a vacation/visit/trip

the booze & party-ing is what will wreck your budget

and::::>> IF the vacation-er is the '.go-to.'-person for all things financial, 
well ______ ______ _____ _____

*:-(*

----------


## irieworld

there are also many variations of Smith's recipe--depending on what you have to throw in the pot--other veggies, fresh thyme.--cook up some fish or chicken on the side. Having a local cook for you is a good idea--and agreed--I have not yet met a JA man who could not cook up a great meal. That said, it sounds like your kids are insatiable.

----------


## davevols

I don't know much about Searstar lane, only seen it in the dark from the shuttle-

But would it be improper to ask about renting the outdoor cooking area in someones yard? 
Pay them for firewood, a couple of pots, and use of the space.

----------


## Patty Sather

Ahhhh tic... you are still rocking that sarong...... :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

*I am back!
 I had a few failed plans the last couple of days the kids were not there for the soccer game and then today something else happened the kids had to leave so did not happen again. I will try again next week for the soup kitchen while I am down on the beach end.
The pool party failed the lady I was meeting must have gone late but I felt rude just sitting there with my cooler and all the kids wanted to do something so I was not sure where she was,so we headed to canoe hoping to try the yummy breakfast but after the messing around trying to find my friend for a pool party we were too late for breakfast so I had packed cheese sandwiches in the cooler but the bread somehow got wet so yes you guessed it back to a cafe for yes you guessed it fried chicken and fries all round!
We took the fishing rod and cooler with the idea that we could eat and drink almost FREE and catch lots of fish for dinner that idea of mine turned out to be an epic fail LOL first of all I have never used a cooler before so everything got loaded in and guess who gets landed wih carrying the heavy old thing? ME.I can imagine a cooler being excellent just for myself yeah I would LOVE  a cooler full of bottles of rum and pepsi and I wouldn't mind carrying it but carrying it for a family of five and then the bread got soggy it was a major disaster I remember thinking DISASTER ALERT who's idea was this!?Annoying thing which ended up useless.
so got the kids a soda at canoe then we walked down to near the roundabout for some food , came back and got our fishing rods out.We have fished only once before and caught a couple of small fish not much was in the ocean where we last fished it seemed empty so we thought we would do great in Jamaica we always see a lot of fisherman with great catches so we all headed to the pier the walkway thing in front of canoe ate our food there and TRIED to fish.We had Clarols son with us from seastar and he said he could fish so he fished and actually caught one, he was the only person to catch anything we tried for hours,we could see lots of small fish but apparently our hooks are too large for them so we need to buy some smaller ones.He caught a puffer fish I think it is called.So I asked Kirby could it be eaten but never shown him it and he said yes pick out the bones/spikes and steam it. So after our epic fail of an attempt to feed my family on our catches of the day we packed up our things the puffa fish included to take back to Clarol!She laughed at it and said it was too small and everyone was laughing at my GIFT i brought for her LOL she said it was still alive but none of us knew how to kill it she said she wanted to put it back in the water I am too afraid to ask the outcome of the fish!
On the way to getting a taxi what do I see?
The one love bus it was the bar crawl
Nope can't join in no definately not can't shan't won't!
Then twisted my own arm took the kids home my husband stayed with them and I got a bit of cash and headed back to the bus.Now I did not realise at the time but I had started drinking at 3.45pm lol that is a LOT earlier than usual usually I would drink around 9 or ten pm and I was drinking OP
So me dancing on the empty bus alone to NO music to the webcast camera while everyone was at the bar should have given me a clue how drunk I was getting! but alas I didn't catch my own clue!
So drank a bit more then a bit more.Met misako and her friend and Tom h and his friend and some other boardies and enjoyed the bar crawl then of course we need the afterparty and the party after that.I should have gone back to my hotel I was steaming drunk and it was unplanned I was not dressed for the occassion and the epic fail of my fishing trip had me in a *****ing moaning mood even though I was happy to be on the bar crawl and having my rum!
So went down to toms friends hotel with a few of us and I vaguely remember talking lots of crap! about anything and everything I should have told myself to shut the @@@@ up but I was too drunk LOL
We all had lobster it was great! I have never ever tried it before and always wanted to try it and it tasted just like I imagined.It was so coolI got to try lobster yay!
Wish I would have kept my mouth shut though not sure if everyone is still my friend today!I remember asking where am I? LOL
but of course the night was young so we all headed off to roots bamboo.I forgot they charge in on a wednesday now.The place was quite empty I do not rate the place anymore at all especially on a wednesday they say mondays is free but I prefer coral seas on a monday nice people nice music not tried the monday roots.
So Tom and his friends left and we stayed for a while.I remember dancing with my sunglasses on about 2am so no-one could see my eyes rolling!
I was still having fun though
Had a crazy arguement with my husband later and it was over absolutely nothing I said I couldn't get the sheet and I think he must have been dreaming and thought I said something else and just went crazy.Nuff about that
Today is a new day
I guess I was feeling a bit moody because we never caught no fish!
It was still fun though an unplanned fun day!
Have to go in a good mood and dressed properly next time!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*The first begging phonecall home for money has began LOL we do not have an answer as yet but there will be a couple different phonecalls to follow.Do not think you can come here and survive on your fishing unless you are a fisherman or woman!That plan is failing me miserably!
I still do not have booked or paid for anywhere for mon- fri next week I am sooo crazy it is peak season christmas time things are booked solid what am I doing?OMG LOL I am hoping to sort this situation out very soon, probably going to stay at some cottages if they have space for me and of course if I have money otherwise those tents at roots bamboo were looking good LOL move over!
Anyone heard from midiri/fud since he got back?
Anyone know if there is a boardie staying at seastar other than yetta and tawnee coming and me as I am pretty sure someone else said they would be here and I have forgotten who it was*

----------


## bbcamp2

You have no money for food, you don't have a place to stay next week, but you found enough cash for a bar crawl? Or did I misread this?  I hate myself for being judgemental, but really, what were/are you thinking? :EEK!:

----------


## TiCtOc

I don't know but whatever you were thinking you thought right!
As long as the kids are looked after I am a big girl I have been througha  lot worse and in a lot less scenic places it is not the end of the world and remember I am not telling you to do this it is just what I am doing and I do have an emergency back up plan we also have family who live here so we will not be on the streets.
I am a planner there is usually a plan.It always works out.
While we are on the subject of kids and food they all just had the chicken fingers with handmade fries at the seastar inn and I have to say they tasted delicious.Bargain , get them for the kids very nice and a big thumbs up all around from everyone .I will have to ask them about the meals they have tried but the chicken fingers and fries is definately a thumbs up.
I have 30 dollars or so left so I think a trip to canoe is in order!steelpan band 241 strong rum punch nice people and webcast yes think we shall all head on down! :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

*Seriously looking forward to the christmas eve party here at the hotel the band are here today rehearsing and it is very exciting!
Get down here everyone!
I have some photographs to share very soon of the fish from yesterday!
I wonder what happened to puffa?
Watch the party funds rise for sure in time for that night!*

----------


## Kimbobwee

"Survivor...Negril".........!!!

----------


## TiCtOc

I always wanted to be on that programme LOL now is my chance except they had a team a creative team full of mates! Well I have all of you I guess.

----------


## booger

[QUOTE=davevols;24136]I don't know much about Searstar lane, only seen it in the dark from the shuttle-

And I was with you on one of those treks. LOL.

----------


## smith744

Food-wise
it *seems* to me that you-all --- kids included --- are avoiding & missing-out on ALL the great food-stuffs that Jamaica has to offer ..

tru tru, it's NOT USofA, Canadian, or England-food, but it's GREAT stuff, to say the least.

for example,,,,
since you're frequent-ing the Canoe area,
there's MiYard across the road from EazyRockSue's old place

across the road (again) is a neat little market,
which has all kinds of in-expensive Jamaican junk-food thing-ys,
such as cookies, bisquits, drinks, sodas, and various kid-friendly snacks

right-there,
next-door to EazyRockSue is a SUPER-DUPER-WONDER-FULL eatery with LOCAL-prices, and fantastic Jamaican-cuisine

further down the road,
going toward downtown(?) & the round-about
is Seaview Lounge & Restaurant
...they have GREAT-food at GOOD-prices

oh
oh
oh::::>>>> as you travel down the road
at FiWi-plaza there're 1 or 2 eateries on the first-floor
dunno if he's still there (operating & cooking), but look for a place run by a guy named Zaro
....you'll be over-glad you did eat there

moving right along

after Seaview,
as you round the corner,
there's the orange-man (Mr.Peru(sp?)),
this time of year he *might* have grapefruits
...the grapefruits you'll get in Jamaica are out of this world...!!!..
...he may have oranges (of course), and/or tangerines

moving right along,
traveling toward the round-about & beyond,

there's Hammonds for great-patties
...many-folks opt for JuicyBeef or TanTan,
but do-give Hammonds a try
....there's are really good

moving right along

in the small-mall just beyond Hammonds
..the end-shop is a GREAT place to eat
* sigh *
my brain is asleep
can't remember the name right now

but the place is pure-vegetarian,
but GREAT-stuff,
at good prices
NOT opened on Saturdays
..owners are 7thDayAdventist

moving right along

go toward the police station
over-to the bus-park

waaaaaaaaaaay in the back
is a MUST-VISIT cook-shop
local-prices
and some of the best-est-ever Jamaican homecooking you're ever gonna find/experience/taste/eat

it's been over 6-months since i've been to-Negril,
but i KNOW for SURE that there're PLENTY of good-eating-spots around Negril,
and you WILL NOT have-to pay tourists prices for whatever

oh
oh
oh:::>> on the beach-road
..check out Fatties, MissSonia's, Collettas, OneMile, and ANY-other place that caters to the resident/local-pallets

keep in mind that too-many Jamaican-workers in-Negril DO NOT eat at the tourist places, cause they can't afford it, and/or they KNOW there're better alternative$ & option$:::: for example, IF you're earning US$75 per week (or less), and you need to eat (lunch) where would you eat...??..  

check with some of the hotel-staff where you're stay-ing
they *might* share info with you as to where to go-eat cheaper

i always like to walk-up on some somebodys
when i see them eating something-something (in a carry-out container)
and asked 'em::::>>> "..WHERE did you get that...??.."
i've *found* some GREAT eateries this way

if you like to booze-it-up
then buy a bottle or two or three
or a gallon or whatever

the Chinaman stores sell booze at great prices
avoid the ValueMaster and especially that HiLo
GO to the Chinaman's place(s) for your booze

do the math:::
a couple 100-Jamaican dollars for a cup of what-ever
OR
couple-more Jamaican dollars for a bucket-full of booze ...????....

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

i KNOW what i'd do

again:::>> enjoy you trip

and again:::>> try not to deprive you pickneys of the opportunities to experience all that great Jamaican cuisine, tastes, etc. .... they sweeties & candies & pastries are soooooooooooo good, and cheap

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
WHEREAS it's Christmas-time,
there're probably a quite a few season-specific cakes & pastry goodies on the shelves RIGHT-NOW

oh
oh
oh::::>> do ALL you can can to find some '..sorrell..'
LAWD JEEZUS...!!!...
this traditional Jamaican holiday drink will make your toes curl backwards
...the pickneys will love it
......it's good with or without liquor mixed-in

bone aper-teet(sp?)

----------


## smith744

p.s.... PLEASE PLEASE post:::>> how things '.go.' on ChristmasEve,
and most importantly:::>> on ChristmasDay, and BoxingDay
around Negril.

for example, what is open and what is not

how many folks are out & about on ChristmasEve

again:::>> joy-up ya-selves

oh
oh
oh:::> walk-down
to the riverside
under/near the Negril bridge/river

buy your fish THERE,
from the fishermens
..they'll clean it for you

you might get lucky,
and somebody(s) will cook-it-up for you, right there, on the spot, if you share-some with the cooking-person

----------


## rastagal

Hey Tic, Greenleaf Cabins quoted me something like $35 or $40 per night for the end of the month, and they had space. Maryann@greenleafcabins.com

----------


## canuk cpl

I agree with Smith, I asked a couple of locals,  that had found some shade on the beach, where they got there box lunch,  and what they paid. They directed us to Sweet Spot down by the shamrock, and we enjoyed many lunches there. We also stumbled across a couple of local spots down by the round about, we where the only tourists some times, but, i think that is why we stay away from the AI, we enjoy the conversations. When in Rome, do as the Romans.

----------


## NEGRILJAIL

Mi bitin mi tongue with this thread .. to avoid confusion..I've been broke in Negril ..not the first one and never the last ...but partying like a rock star ..then 'moaning" about the kids wanting to eat ..just toooooo much of an oxymoron for mi to handle ..
  When "survivor" Negril is over.....I'd love to see the "rehab" England sequel .. hope tings aren't as bad/destitute as they seem here .. Bless ..
ps ..Smith ..always a pleasure to see your 2 cents ..my sentiments exactly ..as per usual .. sorrel ..ahhhhlllll ..in a Homer Simpson sort of way
  The carrot juice at Sweet Spice is always a favourite also .. for those times I'm Red Striped/OP Rum filled..

----------


## irieworld

smith!!! what a perfect essay on finding and eating things in Negril. You the man!

----------


## smith744

> *Mi bitin mi tongue with this thread* .. 
>  ..._but partying like a rock star 
> ..then 'moaning" about the kids wanting to eat_
>  ..just toooooo much of an oxymoron for mi to handle ...


_lol
lol
lol
_
i'm definite-ly *feeling* you, on that-one

I-too wanted to _'.go-there.'_,
but bit my tongue & fingers

after reading more of the thread,
i've come to realize that *they*'re doing* JUST FINE*

the _'.zero-budget._' broke-broke thing-y* AIN'T* as bad or  as *real* as I at-first *thought*

again::::>>>> *dem fine & dandy*

no worries

----------


## Kimbobwee

Makes for good reading......keeps ya coming back!!  lol

----------


## TiCtOc

Smith those are excellent suggestions thank you for sharing I will have a deep read of those and take them all in wish I would have had this insight 4 weeks ago!
That is great information though .
Negriljail - I am not moaning my children want to eat it is hard to explain to people who most often do not believe me how much they want to eat.Our first week we dined out full cost restaurant style 4 times per day.We can not afford to do that at home so I was just wondering why my eldest who were told before we came about food cost etc why they think we can do it here.
But it's all good I never moaned at them I knew I could not afford to dine out 4 times a day yet they are my kids so I did it WITHOUT moaning and spent everything doing that.I know I moaned a bit to you lot!
But never to my kids never over food.
They do like to eat a lot it is how a lot of English people do it.
4 meals a day plus mine want snacks
sample foodie day at home for them would be:
sausage , egg toast and beans for breakfast sometimes they may have onions mushrooms cheese and tomatoe on depends how they feel sometimes some bacon too this is about 8am later on weekends
12pm lunchtime usually at school so pie and fries and beans or jacket potatoe salad and a bag of crisps and a drink
5pm-dinner time chicken curry, naan bread rice poppadoms or something like that or lasagne with potatoes and veg if there is no dessert they will want a bag of crisps and biscuits and soda or juice
supper time about 10pm they will want egg on toast or egg cheese on toast or more dinner if any left over!
sausage cheese and toast.
Quite a lot of toast here there and everywhere so its been a bit hard for them with no toaster
So you can imagine my shock the other day when I had said lets try cut down the big 4 meals a day thing so instead of cutting it to 3 meals -perfectly acceptable they put it up to FIVE LOL that is when I started moaning to you all.5 full meals a day is just human explosion :Big Grin: 
Many times in my life I have felt REAL hunger , my children have thankfully NEVER had to experience that and hopefully never will while I am around.So stop the worrying about the kids there is always plan B they can eat ME!  :Big Grin: 
I am sorry I have still not uploaded all the pics I will do that straight after breakfast I promise!
It is my husbands birthday today he is living it up like a king because we ordered him bacon with his breakfast :Big Grin: 
Not sure what we will do yet today.
I had a lovely day yesterday , we all did, just hung with the family at seastar then headed to canoe in the evening for their thursday night event.I have been each thursday since arriving and I have to say it has been consistent and enjoyable.Rum punch is good strong and cheap vibes are nice band are great.Always been full nice little place.It's on the MAP! 
arrived home around 9-9.30pm I would have stayed later but the kids were ready to leave.So I came back and saw boardie yetta down near the bar.So we had a loooong girlie  chat which ended up in me gatecrashing her verandha party and it was nice, her hubby went to bed so we went back down to the bar.I would have stayed chatting all night but my husband was wondering what I was doing and I must have been wearing my cinderella name tag again :Big Grin: 
So I retreated to my room around midnight, someone offered me a drink at the bar and kid you not I turned it down OMG
Because a few of the seastar crew were heading down to the jungle and I wanted to go so bad and I thought if i have one drink i will want twenty!and a jungle party so I gracefully declined LOL
Fantan Mojah tomorrow night is going to be the absolute bomb , who out of you all will be attending.I know a few of us who will already be staying here there will be me and my family tawnee and her husband yetta and husband bnewb and rob and another boardie is heading down I think she is coming to stay with my family.But if you are in Negril you all best get yourselves down to this show.It is very reasonably priced.Even I would definately pay it.It is the only event planned in the whole area it will be the place to be there are no more shows until mid Jan IF they happen apart from the seastar inn christmas eve and new years eve, so makesure you get down here! Seastar pick you up at your hotel for free too door to door service.It's a no- brainer.
See you down here! I thought I would have lost lots of weight by now to fit in my dress but with not being on the beach I have not been swimming and walking every day so I am not sure if it will fit right yet! I have to do a wardrobe check later!
Ohhh I was laughing as when I gatecrashed the verandha party we had all had been having a drink me at canoe them on the verandha so I have no idea how it came up but someone said about a fish being in a bag getting released into the ocean so I said a puffa fish?So they said yes a guy from this hotel jumped in a car with clarol and her son and they released it on the way back home it was funny at the time you had to be there I guess , They wondered how an alive fish arrived at seastar in a bag just looking at them with big eyes and I was like yeah we brought that as a present LOL but did not know what to dowith it so they went on a rescue mission and released it back.FISH DRAMA LOL took us all day to catch that too! Well it was not even us who caught it actually it was clarols son.I just wish they would have taken a picture releasing it back! I was so relieved to accidentally find out the outcome of mr or mrs puffa!

----------


## Maryann

Wow!  Interesting what people eat.  When in Europe, I find it interesting that people have eggs for dinner and eat lots of breads, baked goods, fries but rarely ever see anyone overweight.  Obviously, the problem in the US with obesity has to do with portions, though what you're describing sounds like a lot!  Lol at your fish drama!

----------


## TiCtOc

*Us bigger ones in the family not my son would not have been harmed by cutting down a little I know personally I am 32 lbs over what I used to be and if anyone is thinking times are hard or they cannot eat all day every day wait until we visit family in just over a week.ONE meal a day they have they prepare from early cook most of the day and eat at about 4pm This could get interesting.Usually I have a driver and take the kids to mothers or KFC or buy 20 patties at a time and I usually do that each day..No driver budget this time though and my in laws do not have a car so I did try to explain and ease the kids in gently.As my in laws say HARD OF EARS.
ONE POT ONE  MEAL PER DAY COMING SOON LOLOL
I will buy lots of snacks think it will become snack week!
I could have got samsara or merrils for about 1600Usd per week without airfare that probably would have worked out cheaper for me but it was just the idea of paying 4 weeks upfront at that price that would have been  6400US WITHOUT airfare which was 5000us and transfers rides spends party fund and suchlike that is a lot of cash to stump; up upfront but we have pretty much spent that and more anyway it would have taken out the food issue but even then the whines of i dont want that i dont like that i wont eat that would have surely still come into play so when i pay all inclusive and then my kids still have me buy food elsehwere now that makes me moan...a little!
An old song was playing here at breakfast called wherever I lay my hat thats my home well I have laid my hat here at seastar Hope I never have to leave I love it here everyone is so good to us and nice and friendly and kind and professional everything is on time every time no messing about and if a plan is made the plan happens.Just how I like off to enjoy the sunshine now after I have uploaded the pics chat to you all later tune back in tomorrow to see if the bounty killah and beenie man concert happened or not.You know how long I have wanted to see some of my dancehall singers OMG since FOREVER.GOING TO BE A GREAT COUPLE OF DAYS
i FORGOT to say handcut fries and onion rings at canoe 400j each we allhad a nibble on them for supper lastnight, they were exactly how I make them at home thumbs up all around!I could have eaten ten plates of the onion rings yummy*

----------


## Lola

Tic, tell the family what each day's food/drinks/snacks budget is and ask them how they want to use it.

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Vince

Looks like a great time being had!!_Thanks for da report!

----------


## TiCtOc

Tonight there is supposed to be a big concert with big name singers there tonight at the beach park, beenie man, bounty killer, macka diamond d'angel lots of big names hope it actually happens 1500j entry price
My biggie up close and personal concert will be tomorrow though at seastar inn!with FANTAN MOJAH performing!!

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

Attachment 0

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Yvonne

Happy Birthday to your hubby.  The fish story is just too funny.  Thank you for keeping us entertained & sharing your adventures w/ us.  I cannot imagine trying to feed your brood, especially since they eat so much so often.  I think they eat more in a day than I do in a week!!!  It makes me appreciate being a solo traveler.

Don't feel that you have to justify yourself here.  I understand that you are just venting.  Don't think I'm alone.  Keep having a great time.  You're an inspiration to me, someone who gets up early & is a slug on the beach - LOL.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks for taking time to post.  I’m still catching up on the reading, but I had to come in to say that I love how you are so obviously comfortable around anybody.  Your pictures are full of happy, bright smiles…especially yours.  Me, I LOVE being the invisible one in a crowd.  I get around a lot but you won’t even notice I’m there having the time of my life.  Isn’t it wonderful how accommodating Jamaica is to all who visit there?  Enjoying tagging along and sharing the laughter.

----------


## TiCtOc

Yvonne next time we meet on dates I will bring a party to your beach chair!
VI I understand what you are saying I also have quiet invsible days believe it or not there are times when I HAVE to act differently.But the real me likes to smile laugh and joke and party.
I have met friends who are homeless and friends who are mega rich I have learned a lot from different people from all walks of life massively varied lifestyles and beliefs and ways of life.One person is the same as another to me.I do not make friends based on bank balances.I can have as much fun learning how to be creative with a homeless person who usually are very creative and actually inspirational in some way 
They could be as much fun as a very rich person.It costs not a penny to smile tell a joke and share a laugh the song used to say the best things in life are free.
I am not materialistic at all so that helps.
I JUST NEED 400J FOR RUM HAHA
I guess it would shock you all too much to see a picture of me suited and booted looking all professional and with my stern face on  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

Yahhhh! everyone is still alive! I LOVE the fishing! and the concert coming..it will be so sad when you go home.. :Frown:  

Hi Lisa! ROB and Tom ... :Smile: 

Your kids look like they are managing just fine...as does husband  :Smile:  wish I was there... and you are right the onion rings and fries at canoe are a favorite of mine too... :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

> .I can have as much fun learning how to be creative with a homeless person who usually are very creative and actually inspirational in some way. They could be as much fun as a very rich person.


I do agree. But all else being equal, i would pick the 'very rich,' lol .... 

BTW, tic, you have a nice tan and a HUGE smile on your face ,,,, It looks like you re having a great time!

----------


## sandy-girl

Great tan Tic...Lovely pics of family. I hope everything works out for you.  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

*OMG sell off party did start is all i have to say about lastnight I took a lot of photographs for you all I saw my first dancehall clash, every single artist showed up beenie man and bounty killer had a clash and d angel beenie mans ex wife came and stirred things up, turbulence, macka diamond blew up a storm with her hula hooping and whine if a whine and merciless and kip rich and twin of twins,what a crazy show.Of course we got in the very front section FREE and I also won a stone love ticket can I get a WHOOP WHOOP.Think I strolled in an hour or two ago but the kids are up now excited for xmas eve party tonight and I have to get all their clothes organised and I need to wake up I have visitors coming soon, apart from Santa a boardie is coming to stay for the evening with us and Tawnee and her husband should be arriving soon.
The gate opened at 8.30pm lastnight, I know about the noise rules where things get shut down at 12 midnight so I went around 9pm only to be told that rule does not apply on that park for big shows so you know what that means don't you?
It means crappy early juggling rubbish music for 5 hrs when I could have gone to bed for a while and strolled out at 1am and still been early!
Everyone was saying no-one is coming lets leave lets leave I said no people will show give it time.I was not leaving NOTHING it was my only chance for a big show and I wanted to stay there was absolutely no way I would leave there before seeing SOMETHING.So the wait began the rum flowed the eyes rolled the rum came some more, the time clocked on TIC TOC TIC TOC TIC TOC ....The show will begin in 5 mins no ten mins ok the show will begin in 20 mins so 8pm-9pm-10pm-11pm-12pm 1pm still no show GRRRRR People was getting mad eyes danced and rolled a little more then BANG BOOM some smaller artistes started performing and a few more and a few more INTERNATIONAL ARTISTES they were introduced as and then everyone got mad again because we had all waited so long We wanted what we paid for Beenie man, Bounty killer nothing dissapointed it was a big success they put on a fantastic show I just wished I knew that it was going to be a late one I would have gone out around midnight instead.We took 2 guys from our hotel but they got tired of waiting and the rubbish music so they waited about 4 or 5 hours and then just dissapeared.It is a shame as the second they left the party started so all they got to listen to was rubbish early juggling! and it was their first night out so I guess that was a big let down for them.6 other people were meant to come but many are too scared to leave the hotel or come up with some lame excuse.
It was a brilliant night the best christmas ever I loved it and there was not an ounce of trouble just FUN FUN FUN I even saw Chris and a member of staff from seastar make an appearance at about 3-4am !
It was great
Really looking forward to the Fantan Mojah party here at seastar tonight makesure you all get down here*

----------


## sandy-girl

Stone love ticket, what is that? I'm glad you had a good time. Eh, D'Angel causing trouble? She's Beenie's ex-wife and Bounty Killer's ex-girlfriend.  :EEK!:

----------


## Negrilmom

We had great night together Tic! I wanted to see Binnie man for long time, and finally!!! and he was too cute :Smile:  Please upload some pics of Japanese DJ and Binnie and Bounty pics!!! They planning to do show in Negril as anual show every Dec before "Sting" as main event in Jamaica! I am so glad that they choose the location in Negril for this show! Please join next year as well :Smile: 

There is Stone Love system on Negril Public Beach Park on New Years Eve.

I see some more events posted on Round-About.

Enjoy Negril :Smile: 


Misako

----------


## Cali

Wish I would have been at the show that night - Kiprich, Macka, Beenie, Turbulence what a line up!  Can't wait to see the pictures from that evening.  Have you made your hotel arrangements for the upcoming week yet?

----------


## Cali

Stone Love Misako?  Oh now I'm ready to bawl, what a sound system to hear on NYE  :Frown:   I'm missing out!

----------


## TiCtOc

It has all been EPIC MASSIVE! I loved the show just watching the videos of it on youtube has my hair standing on end to know we was right at the front partying away.Fantan mojah was at seastar inn lastnight too another EPIC time! I can't stop having fun here, No I have not booked anywhere to stay yet and still do not have funds I have to leave here tomorrow so hopefully life will sort itself out soon!Going to upload some photographs now

----------


## TiCtOc

It has all been EPIC MASSIVE! I loved the show just watching the videos of it on youtube has my hair standing on end to know we was right at the front partying away.Fantan mojah was at seastar inn lastnight too another EPIC time! I can't stop having fun here, No I have not booked anywhere to stay yet and still do not have funds I have to leave here tomorrow so hopefully life will sort itself out soon!Going to upload some photographs now

----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

Attachment 0

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## sandy-girl

Thanks for all the pics... Glad you're having a good time!!!!

----------


## TiCtOc

*Just to let you all know that we are safe and well and have been put up at westport cottages, all sharing one room for now I have no idea of our sleeping arrangements LOL but we have a roof and Joseph was very kind to us and after all the hassle over no money or cambio he shown me one which is infact open but now the post offices in England are shut as they are 5 hoours ahead of us DAMN
I have likkle bit of lunch money so sent husband to buy a massive bag of patties which will do until further notice.We have all still been having fun I have lots to share, I have had a boardie visit which was fun and I need to catch up with her makesure she is Ok, We enjoyed christmas dinner at seastar,A full review of seastar is coming up although Chris and Francine have been absolutely fantastic as usual,Please do not forget the travellers beach party this friday at 2pm.I will be re-sending the invites tomorrow once I am settled in.Westport cottages is just across the road from travellers beach resort.
If you want to visit us and give moral support LOL we will be either there or in  travellers area.I am hoping to come and visit all of the new arrivals very soon just waiting on some cash hopefully tomorrow so I have cash in my pocket.I never go out with no money NEVER I do not know how some people go to a club with no money omg I just could never imagine doing that.
Got the room at the cabins for all of us for 4000j per night I could have got a massively reduced monthly deal for m y family which would have saved me a thousand or two thousand pounds I would have been on the beach and I am next door to a cheap cook shop but you live and learn and I knew my options before I came here I just try to live beyond my means ha ha and I always like to go up to seastar for a bit so I have no-one to moan at apart from myself and I am far to busy having fun to listen to myself having a moan 
It was funny before, hubby tried moaning but the kids had walked off and I clearly wasn't listening so the owner of the cabins heard him and said WASN'T ME WHO MESS UP DI TING IT WAS YOUUUUUU HAHA I was laughing.
I said you are in paradise you got a roof a 7 mile beach the sun is shining we even have half a bottle of rum left plus some food money the kids are safe well and happy , we have had lots of fun QUIT WITH THE BIARTCHING
GO HARD OR GO HOME is the motto!
I have lots of photographs to share from the fantan mojah concert which was a sell off!
I am running low on my battery for my laptop and I will probably have to recharge later and post tomorrow.
Joe trinidad and family are at fun holiday I am hoping to see them soon also rastagal and dawn will be here shortly.Felt really sad packing up from seastar it was like being kicked out of my home LOL
I did not want to leave let me live there pleaseeeeeee guess I need rent money LOL
Sat alone waiting for the family to get back from the bakery.Tear in my eye - one week left in negril and then into the country we go.So much fun left to be had so little money so little time!
I will try and update you all by tomorrow with all of the fantastic party photographs and tell you about my fun visitor!I may go for a swim in the sea in a minute to try to get rid of all of these bug bites!
I feel a bit lost as now the lack of money has caused lack of plans I could still roll up and have fun on a totally zero budget but thats really not my thang.Never done it never shall.Take money or stay home is my motto dont show up places expecting people to pay for you it is rude cheeky and disrespectful seen it NUFF on this trip.I don't do that.I may run up tabs and you may have to wait a few hrs or a day to get paid but I always pay.So the boardie rule is correct I have tried and tested it 
HALF THE CLOTHES AND DOUBLE THE MONEY
infact we need to change it to a third of the clothes and quadruple the money if we are going to get technical!
There is so much more here we could have done if we had more cash, jetskis banana boats parasailing, Snorkel trips ,sunset cruises, water ski-ing, CROCODILE WATCHING,horse riding water tubing and rafting dolphin watching and swimming and kissing,Bird watching lagoons factory tours omg the list is endless but I have noted them all and they will all stay in the note book for next time when I make my millions and come back and get to try all the things out I wanted to do.The massages I didn't get the pedicures the hair do's the posh food at the posh places, the castles, the mansions, the helicopter rides,,,I will continue to return until I have done all of this and more and then the exploring can start and I will stay forever!
All I can say is that I know now more than ever if you want to stay here for a long time or to live, have a really brilliant plan and lots of money.Not too serious if just one of you but for a family things cost A LOT.
Yes I can stay in a wooden cabin forever and cook all my own meals but I want a different lifestyle to that.I would be happy with that I am not materialistic, My family would absolutely hate it and are about to hate me for making them share a room for four days but I am sure we can all deal with it.This is paradise.They have a roof and some food which is a lot more than some so it is time they learned to appreciate what they have.
I have to learn to cook from flour and cornmeal etc once I go to country so that should be interesting as I have no driver money for KFC and the burger bar so lots of home cooking and the family seem to use flour a lot.I need to learn all about the homecooked floury stuff!We come from a land of processed frozen crap.
I really hoped I would have had lots of homecooked food and swam every day by now but unfortunately that did not work out but this is a full week on the beach now for us so we are just going to really chill and relax and of course all the boardies are about to land so PARTAYYYYYY
Just letting you all know we are safe and well and have somewhere to stay I will post a review of The seastar Inn next*

----------


## TiCtOc

*Ok I have a confession to make, I am MORE than grateful for a roof over my head but there was a bit of a funky smell coming from thebathroom , all my family were being mean to me so I left them with cash for food , the room key and ran away and left them to deal with the smell 
I have told them where I am I am not worried about food at all I seem to be getting fatter not thinner! Its them eating constantly so then I get food too!
So I have told them where I am and left them to hopefully deal with that funky smell LOL TICTOC DOES NOT DEAL WITH FUNKY BATHROOM SMELLS THAT IS DEFINATELY NOT ON MY AGENDA  OR IN MY PLANS LOL, I am fine I will sleep on the beach but I am not dealing with funky stuff.I dont can't and wont , I dont do it at home and i wont do it here LOL a gals got to have some standards you know I have swapped a bed for a bathroom,Not sure if that was a good idea or not.We shall soon find out.CAMPING JAMAICAN STYLEE
Should be an adventure,We have done it before and after reviewing my costs of this trip most likely if bringing all the kids again going to do it this way again.There is a cooker/stove some fridges and it is a hop away from the beach the owner is nice they taking care of us.Could have got a month dirt cheap lots of return visitors.
I like my stays at seastar though.Somethings gonna have to give.Less kids, more money , shorter stays or longer stays lower standard of hotel.
I refuse to give any of the above up!
I will go home work on getting a big bundle of cash and get straight back here.Now I know where all the little cheap eats are its great but I learned far too late the budget has been blown now but I will know for next time.*

----------


## TiCtOc

My review of 
The Seastar Inn
Arrived to a nice hey hello how you doing  and was given my room key in a flash.
Ordered  some food for everyone at the bar, We were understood clearly greeted with a smile our order was wrote down in a second and sent to the kitchen.
Food came on time every time.The rooms we were given this time were number 6 and 4 downstairs rooms.Spacious clean everything you need.
We were given a mobile phone to use which came in very useful and there was no charge , there is a guest computer with free wifi which my girls took over from the moment we arrived again good to keep the kids happy.
Free breakfast GREAT!
It has all been refurbished in the bar / stage area
The place looks fab and I hear Francine the lady owner Chris's wife helped out a lot , she carved some animals and things into the wooden beams they look superb and she even knocked up a frame with a guy and covered it and made the V.I.P sofa! She is very creative and she plants lots of plants and flowers and does landscaping the flowers are beautiful if you spend time to go look at them.
The room had a tv with cable a bathroom with soap clean towels lots of them all the time and toilet tissue.
The maids are absolutely excellent I need to find some cash to give them.
Bar staff infact ALL staff are incredible they respect the owners and their job and are very nice with us tourists.
My favourite bar staff are clarol and barbara they are so much fun and so genuine there are quite a few others but I have forgotten their names clarol and barbara are my dancing ladies they know all of my favourite tunes and they can dance and will give you a wiggle and a sing and a good laugh when they have a spare minute LOL they are great fun to be around and really care about their job and do it well.So do the others the men too it is just I saw those two ladies the most and bond with them.
I did not have any cash to give clarol and felt really mean but she liked a dress I had so I gave her a dress and a purse which was empty unfortunately so if you have some money to put in it and you go up there and she serves you well tell her tictoc said hi and stick something in it!
You know one reason why I love the staff at seastar is because they will treat ALL of my family really well and nicely whether we have cash for them or not.We can still hang have fun and feel welcome whether we have cash to splash or we want a chat over a free glass of water.
I bet you are thinking yeah I bet they call you names later but I believe they do not I believe they are genuine people and they understand and because of that I love them and when I get some cash those are going to be the first people I go to , to take care of.
Some people in Jamaica will give you really bad service kiss their teeth or just stare through you if you cant dont or wont tip no matter how polite you are to them.
Seastar staff treat everybody the same regardless of race , class, religion or your bank balance.
Chris was excellent with the whole family, always on hand if we needed him or help with something, transferring credit on to my phone, bringing famous people down to visit , putting on shows working hard and just generally being the lovely person he is.
The little christmas tree lights on the palm trees were very cute and I could wake up to it every day!
Security is the absolute best I would not leave my eldest to babysit just anywhere but we frequent seastar and I know how tight security is plus the locks on the doors also we have mobile phones internet access 24/7 guard there and I am never more than 5 minutes away and can get about 10-15 people to my kids room in about 20 seconds so I have no qualms with letting my oldest stay there for a few hours.Not saying I would do that everywhere because I most definately would not, We used to pay for a room for a family member to stay and she would babysit when they were younger or we hired onsite nanny services but the girls are old enough now for a few hours if the place is mega safe and there is a lot of security plus good communication.
I know how good security is this trip as  I got told off twice LOL
Once we came back late and we were having a bit of an arguement and security said straight up be quiet dont make me make a complaint about you.So we shut up but it shows he cares about the place and others peace and quiet.
The next time I wanted a piece of chicken I saw a lot of food coming from the kitchen so a guy who works there said I will see whats left I was going to pay he was not stealing he was just seeing if anything left as a lot of food was coming from the kitchen but it was late and security sent him out and said he did not have authority to do that.We had all been drinking he was doing no harm but again top notch for security for watching and protecting the rules!
You do not even realise they are there but trust me THEY ARE and they are very very good.
I do not trust my kids to stay just anywhere like my first week at shields I partied with bert and my husband stayed with them as we do not know that place.
You can also hire babysitting at seastar if required if you have little ones.
The only downside I found was that I got bit a lot by mosquitos because of the lushness of thegrounds but I did not help the situation as i bought no lotion as i can not be bothered applying it so prob half my fault too.We bought bug spray for the room but they still got in mine.Minor matter I think they were getting in through kitchen door a 2 dollar draught excluder may sort that situation out again minor issue.Everything was clean safe and secure.
Oh while I am telling you about secureness,One night my son was going crazy he thought he had lost or someone had stolen his handheld computer console, I said dont worry his little friend probably had it in her room anyway over a day later we found it safe and sound behind a cushion in the lobby I have no idea if he left it there or what happened but thing is it was STILL there.
After the concert there one night I went to bed and had left my handbag on the bar
It was returned to me the next morning.
This is why I love this place, it is safe secure no thefts no violence no harassment and everybody treats you a* all the time every time.
We never really made use of the beach shuttle this time but it is there and is free if you want to use it.
The food had changed a little since last time I was there I did not really have money for the bigger nicer meals just simple things with fries but I hear there are two chefs
and I know they are just fries but they were not consistent.Some days they were absolutely delicious just like I make at home-we all eat a lot of homemade fries
but other days we left them all and they never got eaten and the only reason I can think of for this is that they are either using different kinds of potatoes on different days, or they are half frying them and then when an order comes through just lowering them back in the basket.Or perhaps they just taste different as the two chefs may cook them different.I don't know who was on when as I did not enter the kitchen but that was my only very minor complaint get the fries consistent!
I do not know what the reason was behind the fries somedays perfect some days really not.The good fries chef needs to show the other one the fries situation.All other food we had was excellent reasonable priced cooked and served in a timely manner christmas dinner was lovely the buffet was lovely and well worth it.
We all loved our stay and will definately be back as soon as possible with more money to try out more of the menu.
I will probably add more to this but my battery is running out so I will have to recharge and continue tomorrow.I am at travellers beach right now if you want me or later across the street at westport cottages come say hi!

----------


## Vince

sounds like a little time on da beach now :Smile: -Ya'll are going to stay in da country for a while?~Bless!!

----------


## JitterBug

it's insane to be in jamaica with no proper amount of money . . . especially with a family of 3 kids . . . you got balls lady :Embarrassment:  . . . . good luck to you :Big Grin:

----------


## Laurel

Jitters ... BOAL   :Big Grin:  ~  this is a hoot ~

----------


## TiCtOc

*I have some serious issues going on over here H.E.L.P my room stinks of urine  and nobody will clean it and i have no clue nor no money to go buy bleach and mop buckets and mops and cloths.My son put the fan on and it wafted the smell around so much that I was heaving and gagging.I had sand all on my shoes and feet so I removed my shoes-needed to use the bathroom , foot stuck to the floor I ran back out and put my daughters washable shoes on I do not understand what the hell the smell is but it has made me feel DISGUSTING I will probably sleep either outside on a chair or on the top of the bed on top of a long big cardigan I have plus my shoes.Plus I swapped having a room with extra bed to get that bathroom I think I may have made a boo boo
The place is great for low budget the wooden huts are great but this was supposed to be a better room its a concrete one and granted we just sprung up with no reservations but it just absolutely stinks and I cannot breathe in it and I have no idea what I will do.I asked my husband to ask the owner for some bleach but he said no he may think we are being rude saying its not clean but hell it STINKS surely everyone can smell it.Even my 6 year old was making jokes to me saying what was I thinking?
I am braving it out I have ran away with my girls to travellers because I cannot bear the smell and I may cry a bit like earlier
I was sat alone at the beach at travellers grieving for my grandmother a bit aswell as wondering wth was I thinking regarding urine smell and getting really mad over the cambio situation I have waited about 5 days now I think to get some money sent and I was just having problems every day.Now my mother tells me it is a bank holiday tomorrow in England so maybe the post office will be shut AGAIN.
I got 3000j and a room full of @@@@ lol but life goes on...The good part about earlier was it was lovely to be back down on the beach again and I sat on the water edge and splashed around and stared at the sun going down and birds circling for about 2 hours, the water was nice the air was warm the view was amazing, I was a bit tearful over my situation quietly tearful though haha a man asked was I ok I just said fine thanks.It is lovely to be back on the beach but I want my room back at seastar but I love being on the beach but I never find anything suitable at a suitable price for us all or with the fantastic service we get at seastar.
I am looking forward to staying at travellers beach resort friday and saturday i booked and paid most of it before we flew out and the speakers are good , the pool is well lit and looks lovely the family here are nice this could be my new preferred beach spot.
We have 4 bed spaces and 5 people back there at the huts!
guess that means I will sleep outside on the chair the smell will be better anyway! I got my woolly cardigan I am going places
I am sat here seriously thinking about that smell I do not think I can allow my family to sleep in it.Hmmm what to do what to do .He only had one wooden cabin spare hes pretty booked up SENDMESOMEBLEACH.COM
I do not understand because its always been a fine base there before.The bathroom mat definately gotzta go.
I am in panic stations but we are all looking forward to a nice beach day tomorrow, hopefully we will catch the webcast and get to meet joe and family.I need to sort the cambio situation out though too.If they are shut in England I cannot leave the smelly stinking bumb@@@@ room LOL
I am still being grateful though I have a roof and I am very grateful for that.
I know my husband will be freaking out about that smell right now back there.I am not touching it though I am going to have to say something as I did not fly across the world with a  mop and bucket and bleach.
I am also in big doo doo when I get back home for the amount of cash this zero budget trip has actually cost but hey who cares I will pay it back and still get back here as soon as possible.There is so much we wanted to do and haven't even touched on yet!I need to know how my boardie friend christie is doing at blue cave castle so please please if anyone can find out I would be very grateful.I have no phone now and she has no internet but we wanted to meet up.
It is not fair I cannot go to the coral seas show this evening.
*

----------


## TiCtOc

*did you all hear me? I said it's just not fair lol
and i have no-one to blame but myself so i best go and kick rocks:d*

----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## JitterBug

i toured the westport property when accompong stayed there . . . smelt like  p i s s :Mad:  then and looks like things didn't change much . . . it was gagging :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . . . jah b's or roots is a better option at that price point . . . 

laurel, don't think tic toc is having fun right now . . .

----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]Attachment 0

----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Yvonne

You look so beautiful & happy.  I admire your spirit & attitude.

----------


## TiCtOc

*Jitterbug my best and worst christmas all rolled into one! great to be here for the holidays but the thought of going to sleep in that smelly hole is making me gag and I feel like crying paid 4 nights too upfront haha stupid old me.The girls have just ordered a pepsi each so now I have 2700j so now I am ordering a rum and pepsi so that will leave 2450j EEK
I told my husband me and the girls will be ten minutes but I seriously cannot bear the thought of sleeping in that room.The outdoor chairs are wooden slatted too guess I best make the most of it I said I wanted adventure so I guess this is it.
I can hear a massive soundsystem playing and I have a boardie friend up on the cliffs I so want to go and pick her up and go dancing.Its saying TIC TOC TIC TOC*

----------


## TiCtOc

yvonne my attitude is about to explode LOL I keep checking my glittery purse and it is BARE LOL lil mz nice attitude may be just about to dissapear especially if I have to sleep outdoors on a wooden chair with the waft of urine with no hope of breakfast :Big Grin: 
Oh well I must quit complaining like I tell others it is far better to be here than sat at home morbidly looking at the freezing cold snow with absolutely nothing to do and nowhere to go.
Get ready for TICTOCS ATTITUDE EXPLOSION coming soon to a board near you!
Saying a prayer :Big Grin: 
Please let all post offices and cambios all over the world be freaking open tomorrow please take away the smell of urine and produce me a bed in which to sleep oh and some free concerts would be very cool too oh and some rum please maybe a likkle bit of food please and thanks forever a good girl tictoc xxxxxxx

----------


## TiCtOc

I still have to secure a ride to country on no cash with no car anyone got a donkey I can loan? :Big Grin: 
Update on me and the family, the girls think everything is A okay They just had a pepsi and night time swim in the travellers pool not a care in the world, my son just had 2 patties and some soda for his supper and now is fast asleep , my husband is probably going absolutely demented at me and saving it all up for when I return.
My grey hair is coming through I have no hair dye my legs are hairy I need a bath or shower and to shave my legs no way will I step foot in urine shower omg what will I do?I am out of shampoo, I have no bed just a wooden chair, my toenail is hanging off somehow don't know how I did that I have a slice on my foot that could create a problem,2 of my false nails have flicked off I am a total mess my purse is bare my clothes are dirty I have no towels but I do have one dirty pink fluffy bathrobe I will wash that tomorrow , my choice is in blocked sink or urine smell shower .Maybe the sea will be better yes .
BETTER MUST COME ,
Merry christmas and a happy new year!
My choices my decisions what a total A hole I am I am not even friends with myself right now  :Big Grin:

----------


## sandy-girl

*Well Tic, look on the bright side at least you have a fabulous tan..  You'll be alright, like you've been all along. Hopefully the banks should be open tomorrow--they should be anyway..

If the smell is really that bad I don't think there is any harm in asking the owner for a likkle cleanser and bleach, just say pretty please. 

Question!!!! So, you can go to traveler's and use their Wi-Fi and pool without being a guest?*

----------


## sandy-girl

*By the way, I love the pics, especially the ones of you and Fantan!!!!!*

----------


## Patty Sather

:EEK!:  oh tic....... this wont be on my list to go see....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Clarity

You look fab in the glittery dress! Looks like it was such a fun night!

Tic - I've been loving your trip report, Tic. Every minute of it. I haven't had much time to go online these past few weeks, but I've logged in every night to read up on your adventures. From the phone call with Yellowman -( so cool!!), to trying to balance the food budget, and everything inbetween. Thanks for taking us along and sharing your experiences. The good and the bad.
Don't worry, everything will work out in the end. Just have faith in that. You're a good person and You have good things coming your way.

----------


## Maryann

Even with all your hotel/money issues, hairy legs, broken nails, etc., you (and your family) look like you're glowing with happiness.  I'd trade places with you right now in a heartbeat!  Hang in there, TicToc!

----------


## x l ent

Distilled Vinegar and water works the best for getting rid of that smell. That what it said when I Google possible solutions like pet smell urine. You'll have to spray it on the area(s) and leave it for awhile. I hope it works, and cost less than bleach. (I think)

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks for the support guys and gals very much appreciated,Me and the kids staged a protest lastnight we refused to enter the room, hubby stormed off there was a few bumba@@@@@ from someone not sure if that was a response to hubby or a seperate convo I kept my eyes shut perched on my outdoor chair.Hubby mopped, still smelled, Oh well I am a survivor :Big Grin: 
Latest update my family hate me :Big Grin: 
Gorgeous day at the beach I intend to enjoy it to the fullest with my final bottle of water!

----------


## TiCtOc

I have absconded - Tomh friend at travellers is playing guitar and singing I am sat on his porch having a nice morning!Got to go back rescue the kids soon

----------


## Lady Jane

Did you sleep in the chair outside? Oh well, you are on the beach, its a beautiful day, enjoy. Maybe your husband can open coconuts for you. Lots of water and jelly to be had.

----------


## bertie

Damn i need to be there to control that mad woman

----------


## rastagirl777

I've seen this in all my years coming to Negril...folks under-estimate how much it costs to BE here.  Even with all the information out there on the world wide web we weave.

Coming from England I'd thought you would have known that all government office including Cambio and Bank are closed until the Wednesday after Christmas.  Same with New Years...deal with what you need to deal with by Friday the latest or go without until January 3rd.

Being here with no money and a family must truly suck.  I'm sorry for you.  I met a young person recently who had plans to stay through January, ran out of money, sold some of his stuff and is leaving this week.

This is a baaaaad place to be on a "zero budget".  But hey - your pictures tell a different story, you look like you are having the time of your life!  Live - love - LEARN.

----------


## Vince

we put^^^

----------


## JitterBug

> I've seen this in all my years coming to Negril...folks under-estimate how much it costs to BE here.  Even with all the information out there on the world wide web we weave.
> 
> Coming from England I'd thought you would have known that all government office including Cambio and Bank are closed until the Wednesday after Christmas.  Same with New Years...deal with what you need to deal with by Friday the latest or go without until January 3rd.
> 
> Being here with no money and a family must truly suck.  I'm sorry for you.  I met a young person recently who had plans to stay through January, ran out of money, sold some of his stuff and is leaving this week.
> 
> This is a baaaaad place to be on a "zero budget".  But hey - your pictures tell a different story, you look like you are having the time of your life!  Live - love - LEARN.


i'm with you rastagirl777 . . . by checking the pics, you'd think there was no problem . . .  :Confused:  either tic is a great story teller or she's not telling the whole story . . . by the way tic, your jamaican hubby seems to have a lot of understanding :Big Grin:

----------


## *vi*

Her pictures show she’s a master at making the best out of a not-so-ideal situation.  Those pictures show she’s determined not to let anything spoil the holiday for her or her family.  She may vent about certain things as she types, but drops the stress once away from the keyboard.

For real….Tic Toc, if I were there, I would help you out and the only thing I would want in return is to hang with you because Missy, you know how to have fun even if you need to create it yourself.  You don’t sit around and let a challenging situation rob you of your joy.  

Yes you’ve become a lot wiser this trip…heck we ALL learn something beneficial from our visits, but I hope it doesn’t change your zest for life.

----------


## Vince

^^^^Agree again!!-She's a trooper!!!Looked like a very big crowd at Fun Hoilday!!

----------


## Sheba

Sending you some Jimmy Cliff for the hard times.

If you can arrange with someone reliable who has a Digicel prepaid cell phone ask them if they will accept credit (480 JMD  They will get 80JMD Brawta/extra.And then they pass on  400JMD cash/paper to you. 
Don't forget to tell them if they purchase 400 dollars credit they would already have to pay 5ooJMD  including GCT (Tax on card is either 20 or 30 percent depending how you purchase the credit.
Then I can buy you that that rum I offered.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkMzuXlKQv8

One Love B

Spray perfume on a tissue and keep it in your bra..

----------


## TiCtOc

I am telling the whole story just no point complaining,
 this was my decision my bed and I am happy to lie in it!
well almost happy, I finally got confirmation this morning that my money would be wired here today i specifically said MONEYGRAM as theres a small moneygram shop open so toddled off to fun holiday for the webcast got back and realises they have sent it to western union which are all SHUT which i already knew and i already told them so i dont know what will happen now its dinner time everythings shut and I am sat here with a useless reciept for western union that is shut.I am hoping a boardie here will loan me a little til morning.I knew this would happen I kept asking my family member to go do it for me a reliable family member but it was out of town and they are not very well and not sure how to do it so they passed the job on! Now its been sent western union which is shut.Oh my lovely understanding husband as you call him is skitzing out in the still smelling room right now and he is not Jamaican and right now he is not being very understanding :Big Grin: 
Oh and people seem to think I am telling a joke here in Jamaica.Bertie come save meeeeee :Stick Out Tongue: 

Just read all of your responses GO boardies!! Could never have done this without you all LOL
I can manage I don't care get me a big bass speaker and I am happy with a swim in the sea! The kids are about to go crazy on me though! and my understanding husband whoever called him that :EEK!:

----------


## TiCtOc

> i'm with you rastagirl777 . . . by checking the pics, you'd think there was no problem . . .  either tic is a great story teller or she's not telling the whole story . . . by the way tic, your jamaican hubby seems to have a lot of understanding



I guess I have had to learn to make the best out of a bad situation now if my makeup and hairspray runs out i have an issue LOL

----------


## TiCtOc

All is well a kind man is loaning me some pattie money for the kiddywinkles until morning how kind how sweet.See my very last 200 j today I bought someone lunch with it, my very very last I owned here in Jamaica and karma just came back and hit me and a nice Jamaican guy is loaning the family some cash for food til morning.Everything always works out.No point in worrying and complaining because like Bob sang don't worry about a ting coz every likkle ting.....and I have the western union number for tomorrow morning so fun can resume tomorrow.I am hoping to take the family to the blue hole and a little tour with boardie joe and family tomorrow x :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

Pool guy windsor is back on the rock and dawn and crew and now we just waiting for rastagal a big party is about to happen on thursday for us I believe! Canoe for pre party drinks then on to the Jungle Maybe possibly might do if I am not still on the naughty step wooooo Pgw had not yet unloaded his bags when he understood the kid and food situation, hes brought his this time WELCOME TO MY WORLD PGW :Big Grin: 
At least they are all inclusive I could not get a deal.Next time deal or NO DEAL!
No jamaica with kids unless all inclusive or I stay right next to a cook shop

----------


## Vince

It will get better :Cool: -I hope-time on da beach toes in da sand checking out  the watta and sunset :Big Grin: -Make the best of it Tic :Big Grin: -Ticnatioas the party continues :Cool:

----------


## TiCtOc

The party will continue, I think I am about to head out to 3dives as everyone thought they could leave me out of the party! I have just had word that my husbands family thought we may be visiting for one day only they did not realise we were staying ten days not sure if someone sleeping in my bed ha ha that is a song sleeping in my bed.Oh well I guess we could always stay in Negril if no room :Confused:

----------


## Sprat

This is a like someones most intimate diary....and everyone has the key....

Tic...I think you need to carry yourself and your family well...into the country as they are you family....

----------


## butterfly

I am loving your trip report, i love your outgoing personality and your family is beautiful.  In spite of your zero budget you know how to have a good time.  Things will get better, and based on the 3 dives webcast, you look like your feeling a lot better.:d.  Continue to enjoy and share your vacation.  It is keeping me going until i reach  on jan. 11th.  I wish i could've met you, you look like a lot of fun to hang out with.

----------


## gerryg123

Very dramatic trip report ..... I love it!

----------


## Laurel

gosh ... this is a heap of folks to move into a family home in the country ~ is this a Jamaican Famblaee?  or English Relatives?  there are still groceries to buy to fill those cook pots ~ current to pay ~ water bill to pay ~ and on and on ~

but, it appears as long as there is rum ... it is all good ~ 

keep on keeping on ~ all the continued best to you.

how much time do your children have off for Christmas Holiday?  or are they home schooled?  will they have a pile of homework to catch up with their peers?

----------


## Sweetness

Tic, I am very concerned for you.  Praying all will work out.  I am having nightmares worrying.

----------


## TiCtOc

*Everything is swimmingly fantastic this morning, the urine smell has left and I feel bad for calling it out so much as Rob told me perhaps as the room has not been used for a while with the windows shut possibly the smell came back up the drains and we just needed to run water and air out, the smell has almost gone on first full day and if I was on a budget I still would stay again as the location is excellent the people are very kind and it is next door to fatties a cheap cook shop and 2 seconds from the beach for the price you pay I cannot grumble at all.I have just received all my codes to go and FINALLY collect some cash.I cannot wait to get some money in my hands!
There are 5 of us going in to country but we always go we have 2 private bedrooms there so they have enough room for us but I think other family is there at the moment but my husband is going to call today as the family staying there do have their own home so it should be ok.It is a Jamaican family home.
My children are not homeschooled but as we had some legal issues to attend to on this trip and some family issues we discussed with all the schools about the work situation.We have completed many projects while here.I had two university assignments I had to get in online 1 I managed to complete the other I got an extension for.I have lots of photographs for the childrens projects too and they will write up about all of them on top of their actual work and assessments.
Most of my girls set work was revision as they have their final exams after the day we return then they leave high school .
Nice quiet evenings in the country will be absolutely perfect for that.There will be no parties at all just total family time, cooking time, relaxing , learning, talking.
I am sat at travellers beach resort again this morning it is definately my new beach spot for next time, the view is perfect the people are lovely , the pool is nice the music and speakers are great.It is a really nice place to stay wish I would have booked here for two weeks and two at seastar that would have been perfect but there is always a next time right!
I went to the 3 dives webcast lastnight hoping to catch up with some boardies but some already left and no-one was in a talkative mood , no change at 3dives AT ALL in all the years I have gone , nice chicken but totally stupid service, no-one seems to have a clue about what they are doing and in what order food takes forever and a few tables were getting annoyed they had a long wait and were not being served in order.It is so simple to do a number or ticket service I have no idea why they cannot get something so simple right.I asked for my pepsi at the bar 5 times no joke FIVE TIMES while she served about 6 others in front of me who came in behind me everything is soon come and it never comes unless you keep asking and asking.
I was only there for the webcast I will probably never go back.
We then headed to canoe which is becoming a real hidden gem or not so hidden.
All the good things I say about the seastar inn I say about canoe, same set up, nice people pricing is right and fair , very comfortable, their thursday night event is very enjoyable, kids are welcome, it is clean and safe Kirby is usually on hand who is a fantastic host.The girls are funny and sweet and are up for a good dance! I love canoe.I need to go back there and eat before I leave now I THINK I have some funds!
Hung with boardie RR and partner while there and Robin Banks who put me on the phone to Beres hammonds keyboard player Sheldon!
woooo
she said I love beres so he said hes not beres but we said hes the next best thing LOL I said he should get his friend in the car and come down and party , we were getting too drunk to attempt to make any arrangements LOL
So wished him a happy christmas and new year , quick chat and said maybe I will see him N.Y.E
Went to Alfreds with PGW it was quite dry and not hopping like all the other weeks which was a bit dissapointing but still.
I was hoping to go on a day trip today with Joe and family but there is nothing in my mailbox booooo
I am going to take the kids to the waterpark tomorrow and I have just seen some horses trotting up the beach, I am very upset my time in Negril is coming to an end , there are no concerts lined up, There is Luciano on NYE at seastar but I am staying at travellers that night and do not know where I will put the kids at seastar if they fall asleep which they will but I want them with me but I dont particularly want to pay 3 extra tickets for the kids who will be sleeping.And canoe looks great too so I am undecided about N.Y.E
iF THIS CASH THING WORKS OUT IN A MINUTE i WILL HAVE ENOUGH TO DO SOMETHING FUN WITH THE KIDS
wHAT DO YOU ALL SUGGEST?
not something that will blow the bank again but something fun.I want to take them to see stuff but drivers are so expensive cant afford tour guide prices.Maybe Joe will come find me I am at travellers beach on the beach if anyone sees him and he is headed anywhere, just got to pop to the cambio first I will be back by 11am.
It is another perfect day here in Negril I am feeling sad that people are leaving I see suitcases and I know soon that my turn will come and that I will be absolutely devastated.I want to stay forever.
LET ME STAY FOREVER
I have to take the girls back to complete their education though, their final exams.If not I would definately stay on but they worked the last 11 years or so towards these exams they are very important so we have to return DAMN I should have booked for end of term July and never gone back.It is snowing back home everyone is poorly it is very miserable.My bills are probably sky high DON'T MAKE ME GO BACK THERE!
I will be truly devastated to leave.Everyone has been absolutely perfect with me from the minute I arrived apart from one bar lady and I never found out if that was an issue with me or she was just miserable in general.I have had absolutely no hassle or signs of agression from NOBODY
there has been no stories or signs of theft and / or violence, my children have been welcomed everywhere we went, Everyone has been brilliant with us all and everything has just been perfect.I always have perfect trips though I demand it! And would never have it any other way!
I spend far too much money to deal with or listen to bs when I get here , it's all about smiles laughs and fun.And we have all had many.
It has been EPIC.
i NEED to return asap.I wonder what will happen once I return home?
I am at university back home and I can apply for internships in Jamaica to come work in a big hotel for a few weeks I think that will be my next trip.Rob said I will get crap pay and have to work til 10pm!
I said I will do 9-5pm he said no they will have you work til 10pm LOL I said if I am going to get rubbish pay I will clock off at 5pm and they can like it or lump it! raise my pay and I will stay if not mr.hotel owners do your own dirty work.Pay you staff what they deserve.I should start a huge protest about wages it is something I really feel strongly about.I hate the pay system here it is all very wrong.So I shall be clocking off at a reasonable hour unless I get paid fairly and of course I will need time for pondering any concerts available LOL
I will probably get in trouble for bunking off work if they try to make me do menial jobs for 12 hrs a day.I do not follow orders very well but I will try my very best if it makes my portfolio look good.I am nobodys little helper though or someone to boss around and make me work late for no pay no sirrrrrrrrrr that will not wash.Maybe they will evict me LOL
This could be fun.I hope it goes smoothly though and all to plan and I will get a recommendation that I want for my portfolio.Working in Jamaica on a LEGAL permit will be fun.Every day is a new adventure in Jamaica.Where the heck are you all?I only got a few days left and it seems no-one left to paty with. cannot even see any parties to go to what will happen next?
I need a ride to country do not want to pay ridiculous prices though maybe we will catch the bus and go have an adventure.with 5 plus luggage though that will probably add up to similar I can get a driver and bus for.We shall see.Well my darlings I am going to head off with my little receipts and hopefully try and get this cash cashed!
I will be smiling ear to ear then.May even splash out and have a posh dinner somewhere with the kids where shall I go?
What shall we do?See I have no idea what to do with money when I get it as it is an unusual thing to me!
I love my family back home and I could not have finished this trip without their help and I want to thank everyone who offered to help me out along the way I am truly thankful for that but I would have felt a bit awkward about loaning from boardies although I would have done if I really have to.I always pay my debts and I owe no-one in the world anything and enjoy sharing what little I have or giving my stuff away but for those who said they are behind me if I need help thankyou I will not forget you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

----------


## TiCtOc

> This is a like someones most intimate diary....and everyone has the key....
> 
> Tic...I think you need to carry yourself and your family well...into the country as they are you family....


What does this mean sprat?
go into the country as they are my family?
That is and always has been our plan and one of the main purposes of the trip.
The family are our most important people here
I do not understand the comment!! :Confused: 

I will go to country when I am ready and when it is planned that is New years day  :Embarrassment:

----------


## TiCtOc

Wow I don't half ramble on!
It is too perfect here for this to be my last week I just do not ever want to leave.I know for a fact I would stay on it is just my kids schooling is of major importance and priority to me .Finishing their education comes before my wild dreams I guess just as in most mothers cases , The good thing is though once they finish I am still young enough to fork out a career anywhere in the world I wish to go :Big Grin:  I did it I raised them got them through highschool it is almost all over.They will attend college and travel soon themselves, one is going to work on a caribbean cruise ship, free gourmet food and drinks, money in the bank free rent bed and board free maid and someone to wash and dry clothes.Gorgeous scenery and seeing gorgeous countries.Damn I need to go supervise that child and become a stowaway perhaps.
They will start their travels young with no responsibilities no children no ties.And I will back them every single step of the way. :Smile: 
The other daughter is becoming a teacher which is a 7 year study thing but perhaps she can do at least a year of that training over here in Jamaica so we are not tied to home for another 7 years.

----------


## Sprat

Since you were having troubles this week, I wondered why the country stay might not have been a better idea for this week, until you had more funds to enjoy your final time in Negril.  I thought the country visit would be less stressful than what you have been dealing with...and a good time to chill before New Years. 

JMHO that is all....

----------


## Lady Jane

Tic, I have lived and worked in the Caribbean ( Grand Cayman) and its not all its cracked up to be. Also just so your daughter knows, cruise ship work is VERY HARD. Long days, 16-18 hours, and one half day off at the same island every week. Could be the Private Island of the cruise line which is basically nothing, just a spit of land that they buy and take the guests to for a day. The other half day is when you dock back at port, Miami, Ft Lauderdale, etc. Its tough work, and you have to be 21 years old.

----------


## TiCtOc

Going to country would have meant cancelling my travellers party and I never cancel on a plan and never go back on my word
Lady Jane from UK they get them jobs now from 18 years old.Also qualified for tour rep and cabin crew from that age.They have fully researched it it is totally her thing just for one year until she returns for university.Travelling the world with no ties? why not.
My money is good now and we are all sat on the beach in the sun having a lovely time.

----------


## sandy-girl

Tic Toc is back on her game...Love it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## captaind

> Tic, I have lived and worked in the Caribbean ( Grand Cayman) and its not all its cracked up to be. Also just so your daughter knows, cruise ship work is VERY HARD. Long days, 16-18 hours, and one half day off at the same island every week. Could be the Private Island of the cruise line which is basically nothing, just a spit of land that they buy and take the guests to for a day. The other half day is when you dock back at port, Miami, Ft Lauderdale, etc. Its tough work, and you have to be 21 years old.



Without going into detail I can tell you for certain that cruise ships are nautical sweat shops. Even for the officers! I turned down offers to Master cruise ships several times.

----------


## Hateswinter

I am learning so much just reading this thread......................enjoy your last week....you know what's waiting for you when you get back...........the BILLS!!!!  LOL

----------


## Sheba

Fulljoy the country and the family. Lots of fun to be had at the local rum shops. Just order a *Q*/Quarter bottle of rum and a couple of pepsi's and it will work out way cheaper. You could ask to play your own CDs. Can be purchased for approx. 200/300 JMD from a CD/DVD man.
You can also buy some very good  stage show recordings or comedy Jamaican plays that might be played on request. LOL
Have a Happy New Year.
One love 
B

----------


## rastagirl777

Not sure how you got your money but the line at Western Union this morning was ridiculous...they were actually giving out numbers.

Glad you are funded but you should know that you were stressing about money while you were on vacation - its a lot worse living here.  Work permits cost in excess of 100,000JMD - and you can only get one if you can prove you can do a job that a Jamaican cannot.  Then...living IN Negril is spendy.  Food costs this year from last are at least 25% more.  Current is off the hook and water service/sewer rates just went up.

Then there's the medical situation.....

We all want to live in our vacation spot...do what we do on vacation day to day....those that have tried have either quickly changed their ways or have gone home penniless.  But I do know nuff people "making it" here and loving the SIMPLE life they live day to day. 

Enjoy the rest of your stay!

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Hey Hun...I been reading your report.  LOVE your pics and your family is beautiful!!  Don't know how you managaging on a low to zero budget with a family but I would been in tears by now and probably on my way back home. 



Smooches
Luvs aka Fluffygyal

----------


## Vince

HEy Luvs-been a while!-Shes a trooper with kids with a very low budget

----------


## rastagal

I feel honored to have been mentioned in your infamous trip report Tic!  I'm glad you are back on the wagon.  I am half way there.  I left VA this morning with my 5 year old, my 8 year old, and a whole heap of luggage!  We arrived in Orlando about 2 hours ago and they have been handed off to Dad.  I am now at the Hyatt in the airport trying to figure out what to do with myself without my crew (the kids). lol

My flight leaves here at 715 in the morning and I should be in Mobay around 940am!!!  And what do you mean MAYBE Jungle? I don't think so sister!  You are the reason I booked this Holiday trip after reading about all the fun and parties and plans you made!  You better believe I'm dragging your bum everywhere!  So what time is the Canoe web cast?  I guess i will have to look that up...this airport Wifi sucks big time, it it soooo slow, it is taking ages for pages to load.  I'm getting excited!!!!

----------


## Vince

^^^^Sounds like another big party!!

----------


## TiCtOc

Rastagal yay you are on your way you know I have topped up my party funds especially for your arrival :Big Grin: 
If you cannot find me do not worry I will be at canoe for pre party drinks the thursday night show is great rum punches are 241 too and the webcast will be on .If I am not there on your arrival I soon will be then we are all heading to the Jungle!
At home my husband knows absolutely everyone I can go to NO town or area where someone does not stop and say hey to him  everywhere I go there are stalkers and spies and fbi's ha
So imagine my face today walking down the beach and I hear what you doin here man?
Only my sister in laws next door neighbour from England who he knows!
I don't believe it!
HiS father lives here apparently and he brought a friend so now they are coming to the Jungle too!
I have had a great day western union line was absolutely PATHETIC.there was a number system I was number 40 in reds there were blues probably about a thousand people were locked inside and queued up all up the street reds came after blues I waited ages then gave up.I asked the guard what time they shut and he said 5pm in the meantime a guy asked for a ticket and he got a blank one and everyone laughed and said express service that!
So I decided to go and hunt down Joe for our planned day out and bumped into every single boardie imaginable on the way!
I saw RR and his partner chilling at kuyaba then I went to visit poolguy and family and saw dawn and crew but Joe had left without me
then I ran into ed at charela and then even saw weathermon and his lady it was such a nice walk meeting them all.Then I got a cool deal on a jetski for all of us, well hubby did not want a turn so the girls went on with the driver he let one of them drive too
then he took me and my son but i said let me check the life jacket let me tighten it he cant swim but VROOOOOOOOOOM we were off holy crap holy crap SLOW DOWN slowww down OMG OMG MY SON WAS SCREAMING LAUGHING IN HYSTERICS SAYING GO FASTER I WAS SCREAMING slowwwwwww down please he was jumping over waves i had not tightened the jacket my son cant swim I think it was tight enough anyway but I was PETRIFIED my fingernails were almost inside the guys bellybutton ripping it apart I said go back go back omggg
But the kids had great fun, Then off to margaritiville for a jump on the trampolines and play on the swings, saw a horse on the way back and I really wanted to ride and was going to go to a stables but the taxi fare and tour costs a lot so the boy told me a price I hopped on but the horse was acting weird I said let me off dont hurt the horse because he was pulling it to walk I said maybe its thirsty or something.I said let me off no thanks,But then the horse co-operated and I just stayed on for less than 10 mins trotted past boardie RR on the way he said couldn't you find a driver?LOL I said I couldn't afford one!
So then we ran into my husbands friends neighbours of his sisters from back home where we live.Arranged a jungle link up and then went to the western union.Got turned away they said we are closing now I said I have 3 minutes left, he told me before 5 and it was 3 minutes to five so he allowed it next person came at 5 past he did not allow it.It was another over an hour wait.They need self service machines or more staff.Someone asked where their place was in the queue and they said behind pink panther LMAOOO btw I was the pink panther I looked down and thought wth am I wearing??
A pink rara skirt pink nail varnish pink big croc water shoes of my daughters and pink love heart sunglasses they were all making jokes in the line about anyone and everyone.
So I thought omg i am the pink panther LOL
Then a lady said she waiting for her xmas money because her batteries for her woman pleaser had run out and was explaining in specific detail what happens when the red light comes on LOL
Then someone campaigning for PNP came in with orange finger nails orange socks orange bands headband earrings and suit and shoes and phone strap! she told the woman she had on orange drawers too and the only green item allowed in her home was MONEY!
So we are all very extremely happy now and waiting on rastagal to get here and hoping everyone has a great time this friday at the travellers beach party.
I am about to have escovietch fish at travellers beach resort  and they have made me a special cocktail that I asked for.
My mosquito bites are almost gone within one day on the beach and I had no tan at all on the cliffs and in this one day I have caught the sun I wish I would have stayed on the beach for 2 straight weeks of sun bathing before hitting the cliffs and got a great tan but still maybe next time!
Had a pizza at Legends earlier.I will upload some pics very very soon xx

I know how hard it is to live here but I still think it may be worth a shot one day even if I have to return at least I could say I tried , miserable at home in UK anyway so anything is worth a try.I would makesure I had a heap of cash before trying though
I felt a bit sorry for myself earlier as everyone wanted to know me and was my friend when I had NO money yet today when I have money I am sat alone LOL
Thought it was meant to be the other way around unless everyone is in shock that I actually have some lunch money now Who knows nothing stranger than life!

----------


## TiCtOc

*luvsdaisland NEVER CHOOSE HOME OVER JA ! That will NEVER happen ever ever everrr
Vince the jungle night will be off the hook its my final night out party at a  club
Sheba everytime we go into country my son thinks he is a millionaire buying loads of his new favourite dvds and comedies and I buy the dancehall videos it is a fun part of the trip , all rum has to be sneaked in by back door I will be staying in a very religious strict house hold.I have to put my good behaviour hat on! Dare my kids show me up JUST DARE THEY!
We always stay there though they know the drill.They will be on a revision and learning tip I will be on a learning and cooking tip me and hubby will be a lets sneak rum round the back tip and I was just thinking OMG I will not have wifi I will have to do a day by day trip report saved into word then export it as soon as I can because I know you will all love our pictures from our daily goings on down there.I love meeting back up with the family, our neice is my age and she is pregnant and I was hoping to see the baby but we are too early but I brought her down a 3 wheeler buggy that she can keep so I hope that comes in handy , It must be hard carrying a baby in the hot sun all day so hope she likes her little christmas present.*

----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Vince

:Big Grin:

----------


## sammyb

I love your spirit Tictoc and really enjoying the report, I too will be sad when you're back home.

----------


## Lady Jane

Your son look so cute in that chair at the playground. So grown up. And the beach looks busy, good to see.

----------


## Patty Sather

I loved all the pics tic...
And my favorite boys and family Dave and Joe.. :Big Grin:  too much fun being had in my absence , just not fair, Let a message on the other thread for you..wish I was at party #2.. Party on good people..Im lurking from afar..laughing my a** off , and working it off too..

----------


## *vi*

Again, wonderful pictures!  Full of fun and laughter.  Tell me please, WHERE is that pool located??? btw...BIG UP to you for taking the buggy for your niece!  That was a beautiful thing to do and I'm sure she will love it.

----------


## Yvonne

OMG... Party Gyal & Great Mom at the same time.  You know how to live, TicToc!

----------


## Lady Jane

Tic, don't leave us before updating the report. Its much to quiet, I need some action ( vicariously)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RICK

I agree with Jane

----------


## Pisces

Me three Tic my mornings are not the same without your updates of the night before! A happy & healthy 2012 to you and your family!

----------


## Iriesistah

Me 4 Tic!!! I am going through withdrawal. Hope that all is OK and that the kids didn't have to eat you to survive!!!

----------


## wpyogi

And me! I seriously don't know what to do with myself right now without your updates!  I hope you are doing well in the country.  Happy New Year!

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks guys and gals you all keep me going I am FURIOUS right now I let my girls do some supposed homework on my laptop lastnight as no more free seastar computer and today it is absolutely broken software major issue it is new years eve i cannot contact anyone all my work is on there and it keeps going to memory dump and closing internet explorer i have tried everything i am sulking and looks like I will not be making the effort to go anywhere.I wanted to go to seastar but cannot afford all 3 kids tickets when they will be ready for sleeping anyway so have no idea what I am doing and after they have broke my brand new laptop I do not particularly want to go anywhere in a bad mood with them..unless of course something exciting pops up I have lots to tell you and lots more photos to share but I am being nickle and dimed and paying per 15 minutes internet usage so you going to have to wait until I can resolve this DRAMA that I did not need.Things were a disaster at the travellers party more on that later I also got downgraded not upgraded did not get what I asked for in my room and I am not very happy and yes my husband has told them and still nothing has been resolved.I wish I was at seastar ITS NOT FAIR
oh by the way I was supposed to leave Negril tomorrow I do not think that is on my agenda LOL I knew I would not leave I felt t in my bones back to the wee wee room I go perhaps LOL

The smell has gone now so maybe it will be ok! I don't want to leave don't make me!
Had a lovely evening yesterday with the boys from Hiyah grade band they are a really good team and very talented.More stories to follow unless someone has an internet fund for me haha
As if I DID Not have enough funds needed anyway now I have no internet ARGHHH new years eve too.I am NOT happy in any way shape or form.Where will I go what will I do?It does not feel right to put my pjs on and go to bed LOL I am not paying stupid extortionate prices either just because I have my kids with me.Was going to head to canoe but if its full my son will fall asleep and want to hog the couch.Things are not looking good for what was supposed to be a major evening for me  :Frown:  and all the girls are going to see taurrus riley at grand palladium GETMEIN.COM why am I missing this?Because I am a mother I guess.GREAT.
3 kids and a broken laptop LOL that is my new years eve fun I will update you all as soon as possible x

----------


## Patty Sather

Tic are you really going to miss your flight?????? Maybe you have a virus on the computer..are you around rob at all?? he worked on mine once and I had picked up a virus at the miami airport when I booted it up .....

----------


## Clarity

Oh no! I'm so Sorry to hear about your laptop! I agree with Patty, It could be a virus - you should bring it to Rob. I bet he can help you fix it!
I really hope you are able to enjoy your New Years despite the bumps in the road you've encountered
Wishing you and your family all the best for the New Year!

----------


## Dana1

> all the girls are going to see taurrus riley at grand palladium GETMEIN.COM why am I missing this?


What???? Taurus Riley is at the Paladium? In Lucea?  Daymmmmn...wish I was there  :Smile:

----------


## Jambarney

You have to be typing all this stuff about your kids just to get a buzz or response right?

I mean no way does a responsible parent go to Jamaica w/ zero or limited funds w/3 kids right? Especially when 3 out of every 4 post or pic's is all about them w/ beach boys while kids are back at the hotel? 

I guess I am just midwest simple or dumbfounded how a parent can continually throw there children under a bus over something as simple and basic as how much they eat? Or above laptop issues concerning their homework and it some how gets twisted back to ruining a major evening for you? Do you think they did it on purpose? I seriously doubt it.

You typed why am I missing a concert and then typed because I am a mother .... great. Exactly, remove the sarcasm it is great that you are a mother and to miss a concert to be with your kids is a no brainer.

Not that it matters but our child is soon to be 16 and to us it's like someone tipped the sandglass up and the sand draining out represents how LITTLE time we have the PRIVLEDGE of him living at home with us sharing our love and trying to impact his future life on his own. For someone to carry on for days on a message board about how much their kids eat?  Sorry I don't get it and absolutely do not want to be part of a club that does get that.

I really can't believe someone hasn't called this out yet, a few have dropped major hints about how upsetting some of this report is. Some of it is worth reading but being candid the part calling out your kids is garbage and so is the constant mention of being broke, to me and thats all it is, just my opinion, is that it's a train wreck of a report and kind of expected based on your previous posts and thats at best ....... at worst it borders on one wanting to get social services involved here in the states.

Good luck, I truly mean this, you need it, I sincerely hope your New Year brings good luck and fortune.

Jamb

----------


## Laurel

these have been my exact thoughts throughout this entire hott mess!

as the Rum Flows ~

----------


## Iriesistah

I SO wish that there was a "LIKE" button on here!!! LOL

----------


## Eco

Don't rock the boat, the kids need to be feed for another week!  It's nah easy being a tourist...with kids....on a budget...in high season....with all the shows and clubs.  

Thumbs up for a good trip report, like any trip report many will not agree with some of the content but that makes for a good read.

----------


## TiCtOc

> You have to be typing all this stuff about your kids just to get a buzz or response right?
> No wrong
> 
> I mean no way does a responsible parent go to Jamaica w/ zero or limited funds w/3 kids right? Especially when 3 out of every 4 post or pic's is all about them w/ beach boys while kids are back at the hotel? 
> hAHAHA what beach boys?You do realise my kids are the ones who take most of the photos?Stood there right beside me?Get a clue get a grip put down the haterade .I need to check back through the thread that my family pics of the BEACHBOYS are not on here as u know we have family here ?
> Perhaps I exaggerated a little as I did not come with a totally fluffball empty pocket infact you would be shocked how much this zero budget trip has cost
> 
> I guess I am just midwest simple or dumbfounded how a parent can continually throw there children under a bus over something as simple and basic as how much they eat? Or above laptop issues concerning their homework and it some how gets twisted back to ruining a major evening for you? Do you think they did it on purpose? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> ...


Ps I am sure you are very pleased to know that we all ended up at charela inn this evening and had a lovely time as a family watching the lanterns going off omggg quick phone social services ..just because I do not post all the details and pics of my family does not mean they are not there or are not being taken care of.Thankyou goodnight HAPPY NEW YEAR!
If you know what happy is.

----------


## NikkiB

Oh Tic what a trip!  We all spout off and say things just because we like to bi**h a little.  And seriously, there were days when my child drove me round the bend.  Take Tic's trip report for the fun way its intended!

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks Nikki what a CRAP way to bring in the year!I just put the kids to bed fixed my laptop and I am sat on their verandha couldn't believe the crap I just read!
They dont realise i dont drink at home (unless kids in bed father is there and webcast is on maybe have some wine not much no need to get all crazy on me LOL)rarely go out and I dont smoke so yes when I come to Jamaica I love my music and the party flows .The whole family LOVE it and the whole family look forward to living here at some point, obviously not on a zero budget :Big Grin: 
It is a good job I HAVE Tried to keep this light as the things I have seen , heard and well lets just say Jambarney would have a great shock! Worse than one woman drinking some rum ohhh shocker in Negril how possibly could I?

----------


## doctoro

Tic Toc I had to come in to hail you up, and to say it was a joy meeting you, and to give my regret at being such a bad friend/party poop. Please contact me before you leave, now I must get back and catch up on all the fun I missed.

----------


## TiCtOc

LOL I am still here Doctoro, I refuse to leave LOL I will catch up with you very soon x

----------


## shellyk

A number of boardies have discussed that we are keeping our extreme feelings quiet on this but I will say this.
The idea of the zero budget trip report sounded fun but not when you say things like being irritated your kids eat so much and in the same posting talk about partying all night long. That same gossip ring that you elud to works two directions, Negril is a small town and it is best to fly under the radar which you have not done. 
The partying you are doing many of us have done, many of us mothers, however not with our children along for the trip and certainly not at the VERY same time complaining on a worldwide forum about funds for food and shelter.

----------


## TiCtOc

If you go back and re-read the report I think I have paid entrance fee twice my whole trip and have had a lot of drinks bought for me which I did not ask for so please do not make out I spent food money on alcohol as that is definately incorrect.
I was just *****in thats all food costs a lot here restaurants 4 times a day for 5 people yes I am not as rich as I would like but we all still had those 4 meals a day and I have the bills to proove it! perhaps I should photograph them for all of you who seem disturbed?Anyway lots of photos to share tomorrow.
HAPPY NEW YEAR!
Final comment on wrong assumptions is this
Did my kids have food? did they have shelter did they have fun? are they safe well fed and happy?did they complete their school work? did they know anything was ever an issue yes to all of the above except no they didnt have a clue about cashflow they are kids and they are happy.
They actually think it grows on trees the amount of times they have been here.

----------


## Tawnee2

ain't no crap talking here Tictoc - I loved partying with ya- but you did present this trip report all wrong.  You came across as a party girl that always made funds available for yourself.  I do know that your family did not suffer but you were talking out of both sides of your mouth, I fully support Jambarney's comment.    Happy New Year!

----------


## Sheba

Hope you all had a happy Hogmanay and Happy Ne'erday

I wonder why all the people who are So very disturbed by your trip report continue to read it?
Strange
One would imagine they would be too busy spending every spare moment devoting themselves to a worthy cause.
I have a feeling that there is a little bit of a language problem . The English language and humour is very different from the American.
Anyway it was your hard earned s that paid for your trip.
British people rarely mention money in polite society but I would hazard a guess that this is costing  in excess of 25 monkeys.
WOW.  I AM JEALOUS: THERE I ADMIT IT

One Love

B

----------


## TiCtOc

Hey Tawnee, I guess I should have made a list of things the money was actually for instead of calling it a party fund.The party fund has been shared by all of my family and was not all just for myself.Maybe I could have worded it better.As this report was my report and about me as the children are doing their own for school I just based the report around MY thoughts not everyones as it would take me forever to write.The money has been spent on a lot more than just partying but that is something I do not need to go into on here.I just wanted to show everyone that there are parties here and fun to be had.

----------


## sandy-girl

> The English language and humour is very different from the American.


Yes it is Sheba!!!!!.. Unfortunetly, some on here are not worldly enough as their lives revolve solely around Jamaica and particularly, Negril. Tic Toc's humor is very English and I'm sure she 

over exaggerated in some parts of her report. (If any of you did not know, there are cultural difference between the English and Americans, including humor.)

But, her children are fine and her husband is there with her and he seems fine with everything as well. The rest is no one else's business in my opinion.

It's ironic that some that are criticizing her behind their computer screens have been gossiped about by their so called boardie friends. I really hope that this community is not all about gossip

So, before you point your finger at someone else's behavior seriously look in the mirror please. When you point your finger at someone remember there are three fingers pointed back at you. 

If any of you had serious issues on how Tic's report was going, you could have stopped reading, or sent her a private message and politely addressed any of your concerns instead of blasting her on this thread. 

I, for one have enjoyed her report and have learned from her mistakes, as well as her success'. I thank Rob for creating this forum, however I have serious mis-givings on writing a report myself. 

Happy New Year to All..

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## RockRobster

> You have to be typing all this stuff about your kids just to get a buzz or response right?
> 
> I mean no way does a responsible parent go to Jamaica w/ zero or limited funds w/3 kids right? Especially when 3 out of every 4 post or pic's is all about them w/ beach boys while kids are back at the hotel? 
> 
> I guess I am just midwest simple or dumbfounded how a parent can continually throw there children under a bus over something as simple and basic as how much they eat? Or above laptop issues concerning their homework and it some how gets twisted back to ruining a major evening for you? Do you think they did it on purpose? I seriously doubt it.
> 
> You typed why am I missing a concert and then typed because I am a mother .... great. Exactly, remove the sarcasm it is great that you are a mother and to miss a concert to be with your kids is a no brainer.
> 
> Not that it matters but our child is soon to be 16 and to us it's like someone tipped the sandglass up and the sand draining out represents how LITTLE time we have the PRIVLEDGE of him living at home with us sharing our love and trying to impact his future life on his own. For someone to carry on for days on a message board about how much their kids eat?  Sorry I don't get it and absolutely do not want to be part of a club that does get that.
> ...


Well, if reading Tic's reports bothers you so much, I have a cure!! 

Stop reading them.

And, try this for a 2012 resolution "I resolve to be less judgmental of others whom I do not even know."

Its Tic's life. If you want to live it vicariously with her through her reports...great......if you don't......wellllll....then don't.

And, WTF are you thinking about Child Welfare Services? These kids are healthy and happy. Just because you don't like her parenting style doesn't mean the children are being abused or neglected. You really need to to have your high-horse euthanised, my friend. Try to be a little more humble and not so holy, ok?

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks for your words sandy,
 there will always be people ready to point the finger ALWAYS but as long as I know personally that we are all ok then that is all that matters and just for the record I am not drinking around my kids and my husband_ their father is here and ask anyone in this country have they seen him drunk or high or anything like that?
Not that I have to justify once again but as enquiring minds seem to want to know I think he has had 5 redstripes and 4 shots of rum in 4 weeks he is not a drinker and his party days were about 20 years ago so yes I am having my time now.
Where I live back home reggae and dancehall is not allowed to be played so I come here and enjoy the music.It is the only place I can.
I am not one to dwell on others opinions especially when if I know they do much much worse but refuse to admit it to others or probably even to themselves but I do not judge and it seems as well as people revelling in judging assuming getting it wrong and pointing the finger that one person is quite upset as I am hearing on the grapevine (that I try not to listen to) as they believe I have been hanging with one of their fancy men :Big Grin:  well I am sorry.

----------


## captaind

> Where I live back home reggae and dancehall is not allowed to be played so I come here and enjoy the music.


Sorry if I'm being too inquisitive but why are they not allowed?

Respect

----------


## Maryann

Whoa!  Where I'm from people handle things in the streets (Deadwood - lol! - just kidding) instead of hiding behind their computer screens.  Shame on you!  Some of you should be enjoying your vacations... right?  It's Tic's business.

Happy New Year, Everyone!  Sending lots of love and positive vibes!

Maryann

----------


## TiCtOc

*Me and the kids have spent a lot of time stargazing the sky here looks like a postcard compared to home.The moon sparkles and the stars twinkle and we just find ourselves keep staring at it.Back home the sky is usually dark and cloudy and dull.
The travellers beach party was a complete disaster unfortunately it waited until the start and then poured with rain the whole way through.
There was 3 raffle prizes kindly donated by local business persons and fatty, rastagal and one of ********** family won the prizes.
I will not go into detail but yep rained all day disaster!
After the party me and the family joined the band and some guests at the hotel with my kids and we all had the buffet and stayed for karaoke which was a really nice evening met some nice people.
We have been enjoying chasing crabs and lizards I need to get some pictures of them especially after last time and we tried to home the lizard that ran away to England to come with us!
I showed a couple fatties restaurant yesterday they really loved it and enjoyed taking photographs of the food.It is really good food there she does a great job.
The weather has been great just 3 days of rain in a month.
The sea has been warm and calm and we have been enjoying swimming during the daytime,
We have lots of photographs of all of the wildlife we have seen so far and the flowers and have started to research all the names.Mega trip report coming for my kids school.
My assignment is project based around Jamaica and also a social experiment I complete half now and the rest when I return for m y work experience/internship
and it involves peoples reactions to certain events , cultural differences, reviews on the way business is conducted and I have to thank you all for joining me on my journey as you were all a part of it too and will be included! So good or bad comments it is all helping me to get to where I intend to be so it's all good.
I enjoyed watching a lady from my hotel yesterday she stopped stephen west on the beach and she is a whole bundle of energy she sings she dances infact she owns a string of dance schools she talks she has fun.She has some energy so she stopped him and he played his guitar and she started singing country road take me home to a place where I belong and she really enjoyed doing it I could tell and it was cool to just lay there looking out at the sparkly warm sea and cloudless sky listening to them jamming.
There is a guy here called Bill its toms friend and he is  agreat little jammer.I have spent quite a bit of time just listening to him playing his guitar and singing songs.He plays all of my favourites.
I love the music here I cannot get enough of it.One guy we know came and played the piano and the drums and he can sing and write lyrics too now that is TALENTED!
I have had a lovely time listening to all of the talented people that can play instruments and sing or dance.The women that can dance here are unbelievable I seriously need some lessons they have so much fun.
We are going to the waterpark very soon it is shut today but I really recommend it.The rides are good there is ice-cream and food places there there is go-karts loads of different activities for the kids.Mine love it there.It is closed today but we are ready as soon as it opens.
I am not leaving Negril just yet there are a few things the kids want to do so we are going to stay I have not decided where yet.
We have to leave here in a couple of hours.*

----------


## Misti1

As one who is glued to Absoloutely Fabulous, Keeping Up Appearances, and ARe You Being Served, also as a veteren of the bulletin board trip report wars.  I can say I LOVE British humor , and I "get it."  That being said, all I have left to say is sorry I did not get a chance to hook up with you while in London.  Carry on with your report.

----------


## TiCtOc

Ab fab and keeping up appearances are two old time faves of mine lying in bed on a sunday morning!
I know I am sorry I missed you too I did try and suprise you and call the hotel I was thinking if to pop up and suprise you but it was so close to this holiday I needed the cash!
There is always a next time.Actually Misti between me and you I do not think some people around here could handle a truthful live and direct trip report if me and you ever got together! IMAGINE OMG haha

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Misti1

Nope I don't tink so mon

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh I Just found out that the waterpark is open! So we are going to pack drop our cases somewhere- do a bit of organising of the books for schools and libraries here on site at travellers into the N.E.E.T container keep me and the family out of trouble for a while then head off to the waterpark.It is new years day everyone.
Have a lovely day HAPPY NEW YEAR and what a fantastic place to spend it.The sun is shining , people are smiling It is a new year  :Wink:

----------


## Bnewb

Have fun & Happy New Year TT...hug up your family for me!

----------


## Misti1

I heard they do a lot of fun parties at the waterpark, even stuff adults can enjoy. Have a great time.. I am SOOOOOOO jealous.

----------


## TiCtOc

*The waterpark is very cool and a great novelty for me and myfamily as England is far too cold to go outdoors to swim.It is fun for adultstoo and often they bring coach loads of people from Kingston down and they allget on stage with the dj and have dancing competitions.It is fun waiting inline when everyone is dancing and singing.Real fun.*

*Bnewb I have not left yet I will hug you in person, We willhave one final get together if I can remember what day it is what time andwhere everyone is LOL*
*I took loads of photos at canoe the other night and the nextday and I seem to have lost them* 
*The wifi here has been terrible this morning.Travellers saidit is because it is new years day and heavy internet traffic so it has taken mea looong time to get my things done.My husband has just gone to get everyonechicken and fries and the kids are packing for the waterpark.*

*I have met so many truly lovely people this trip.Some haverequested that I do not share my photographs of them or say their namespecifically for personal /private reasons and quite a few of them actuallylive here so I totally understand but I know some of them read this board.So ifyou are reading this you know who you are and I have had many lovely specialmoments and conversations and learned new things, Things about life, work,religion, culture, spiritual things, healing and movement advice..just loads ofnew things which I will treasure and learn from, from all of our little magicmoments together.*
*Some of you  like tohide in the background and rarely come out and never speak up or talk out ofturn so it was especially nice to meet those of you that knew where I was goingto be and you just popped up for a little talk.*
*Too cute!*
*And one of you speaks ever so gently and quietly and  I know you have a zillion stories to sharebut I will get you next time if not before!*
*A lot of you are very inspirational.*
*There are a lot of females especially although I think Ihave met about 4 or 5 men too who once had a dream and made it into a reality.*
*I want to thank you for sharing your private life andthoughts and ideas with me and being an encouragement and inspiration to plodon keep planning and do the same.*
*Most of you have retired out here but I hope to come beforeretirement age.*
*All you oldies as I endearingly call you have been anabsolute blast there has been nothing more hilarious than some of my oldies whonever speak on the boards popping up , being fairly shy and very laid back andmake me wonder PARTY POOPER PILE? YAY OR NAY?*
*And then I think every single one of you have shocked mewith something you do , or something you say or believe.*
*Some of you cannot manage or prefer not to engage in thenightlife but dyammmm you all sure as heck know how to live daytime!*
*OLDIES TO DI WORLD!*
*They are secretly training me up I love all of you, you arehilarious.English people back home would just die of absolute shock and terrorif I ever told them about you.Infact they would never ever believe me.See thisis a problem of mine.*
*Everyone I know back home has no interest in Jamaica andthey just do not get it or understand, this is the place I need to be becauseeveryone I meet has come from all walks of life and they have so much to shareand so much to give and learn from and they are just damnright funny hilariousjokers.Even through a struggle many of us have shared some funny jokes.*
*Oldies  - I do notknow how people will react to my portfolio if I say I party plan for old folksdays here in Jamaica LOL*
*Back home old folks days consists of sitting in a cold roomall snivvelling , grumbling about the weather, making cards from craft itemmaybe a game of bingo and a cup of tea- oh and more grumbles a moan and maybethen they fall asleep and dribble a bit LOL*
*But that is their fun and who am I to judge that is theirlife they living they must enjoy it.*
*But you lot are on a whole other level!*
*An old folks day here would consist of one person bringingin mushroom tea another baking a cake some old lovers rock and ska playing on asoundsystem the guys would have their crates of red stripe and magnum, thehippy like ones of you would be doing your yoga and funny trance dancing ohhhhit just sounds too much fun.I need to be an old folks party planner down here!*
*I have seen sights and heard things that you just would notbelieve but the moments I share here last a lifetime of memories and most ofthem secrets which I take to the grave with me.*
*So many lovely people here.With so much and many experiencesto share.Jamaicans too not just retirees.Jamaicans have some of the best oneliner jokes that just crack me up.Especially if an older person says it.I amlike WHAT ?OMG OMG What did you just say and they sit there and give a littlechuckle.*
*My mother in law says funny things now and again she islovely I will have to remember to note down some funny one liners I hear alongthe way.*

----------


## TiCtOc

*Clarol at seastar made me laugh, a guy asked her because shehad a santa hat on what would she give him for xmas as he had been a very goodboy so clarol can crack a joke top of her head in two seconds flat and twistthings back..so he said could he sit on her knee and get a present so she saidNO SIRRRR u try to kill me break my legs by sitting on my knee? And whats allthis santa always give give giving and no-one ever giving nothing back so I amsanta so what you got for me LOL He ran away with no response LOL then we rockedto a bit of dancehall THE ONLY MAN SHE WANT LOL I miss her already.*

*What is that saying americans have?*
*Don't watch me watch T.V!*
*Inbetween the partying I have had many fantastic lovelyexperiences as always and I have really enjoyed my time here as has all of myfamily.I will be sad to see it come to an end but I do not know if I can let anend happen.BUT here we go again.My kids have their exams so I do really have toleave at some point.Wish they were homeschooled we could have completed theirexams online or here perhaps.*
*It is all a learning curve I am going to view some schoolsnext week just incase for my son.Do a little bit of research JUST INCASE.He isa trooper he will fit in and be happy anywhere , when he was just 3 or 4 yearsold he said to me mummy why do we live in England it is rubbish why don't wejust go and live in Jamaica with nana and grandad?*
*Why indeed my clever little boy what a fantastic idea youhave there son!*
*All of my husbands family is here apart from a couple ofpeople, his sisters his brothers, neices nephews, parents, aunties , uncles,everyone is here old friends new friends, We see a lot of my dad every day, buthe said he would definately move out here with us if it ever came off.I mean Ihave to bring someone from England to supervise these old folks party daysdon't I.*
*No corrupting my father I am telling you he is a good man!*
*NO CORRUPTION LOLOL*
*I can only imagine what you oldies will do to him LOL it isall good though and he could do with some of your uplifting energy and spiritand vibes to show him that life is not over til the fat lady sings and this bigbelly ooman aint singing just yet!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*And group hug to all my boardie friends I loved and lostalong the way I hope we can make it back all together for a group boardieholiday next time and next time I am sooooo going all inclusive LOL if I ambringing the kids all inclusive it shall be! I spent way more than I would havegoing to Beaches so all inclusive next time unless I have my internship beforethen maybe that will be solo or just me husband and son.*

*If I came alone I would just spend it backpacking for halfof it and half at seastar.Nobody take seastar away from me I MISS IT BAD BADBAD.*
*Everything is perfect there if you need an event organisingcontact them for sure any kind of intimate gathering birthday wedding orconcert.It is the only place I have seen in all the years that I can trulyrecommend and know without fear that whatever happens they would do theirupmost to make everything perfect for you, and the staff are amazing and Idon't even get paid to say this.!!*
*Seriously though if you thinking of doing anything westendway cliffs area get your booty straight to seastar or email them.I do not haveone single complaint neither do any of my family and that is MASSIVE that is ahuge deal if nobody moans in my family bigger than you could ever probablyimagine.*
*I got to check out and eat and sort these books out and goto the waterpark.I once again have nowhere to go-think everythings fully bookedso officially homeless once more LOL Don't call the cops on me haters! I willfind something.Like I always say dont worry about a thing... everything alwaysworks out here , maybe I could hide in the water flume ride and sleep there haha THAT WAS A JOKE BTW someone please call 911*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I MISS U BAD BAD BAD MY BERTIE BOY PARTY TROOPER NUMERO UNO ALTHOUGH WE COULD POSSIBLY HAVE CORRUPTED PATTYS HUSBAND AS A STAND BY OR RIGHT HAND WINGMAN LOL I MISS YOU PATTY AND YOU JASMIN AND EVEN YOU MIDIRI EVEN WHEN U LET ME DOWN LOL ITS JAMAICA I STILL LOVE YAS SEVEEN IF YOU ARE READING THIS WHAT THE HECK WERE YOU THINKING GOING ON A CRUISE I NEEDED YOU HERE!MISTI I GOTTA COME LEARN SOME STUFF FROM YOU ONE DAY HOPEFULLY OUR PATHS WILL CROSS I DON'T KNOW WHY I AM CALLING OUT NAMES AS I MISS YOU ALL FOREVER AND ALWAYS BUT THOSE WHO I NAMED WERE A BIT EXTRA SPECIAL I ACTUALLY HAD A TEAR WHEN BERTIE BOY LEFT AND I LOOKED AROUND FONDLY AT THE JUNGLE AND ALFREDS REMEMBERING THE FUN ME PATTY AND HER HUSBAND AND JASMIN HAD AND ALSO MIDIRI!
Patty you have sent me into a matching colour co-ordinated wreck LOL i found some blue and black nike shorts yesterday in one of our cases and what do you know we had a blue and black pair of nike trainers whoaaaa RESULT LOL that was not even on purpose and they were not bought together!
Lastnight I was thinking of how pattys says her husband sometimes wants to poke his eyes out well someone in the cabin next door to me was doing early juggling for 3 hrs straight on the one day i actually thought I would try out this NAP think you all speak of.Unfortunately it was 3 hrs straight of jazz and classical music OMG POKE MY EYES OUTTTTT I AM SO WITH YOU PATTYS HUSBAND I know the poke my eyes out feeling now for sure! I like the music but 3 hrs straight come on someone sing something say something! DO something LOL I did not experience the NAP and probably never will!*

----------


## TiCtOc

LOL I am sorry but the boardie wars are funny they make me laugh  some are downright cruel and mean but you just gotta laugh because it shows how some people LOVE to revel in drama.
I am sorry I cannot take the time to get involved in wars and drama I am here just to have fun with my family that is what holidays are for.I wish you all the best and hope you all have fantastic fun filled happy family holidays here.When someone says something the background explosions behind the scenes on FB and email and through other sources telling the REAL reasons behind some peoples comments are entertaining to say the least.But I try not to get in deep in others buisness as that is what it is and it is theirs not mine.But entertaining none the less.
Rob does a fantastic job on this board I can only imagine the behind the scenes stuff he sees and hears after about 20 years OMG it is all too funny.
Hope you all come to Jamaica and have a blast.We are tourists, it is a holiday destination that is what it is for.
I will never understand going to a bar for fun and a stranger sitting next to me saying ooh did you hear about so and so and do you know what she said he said she did ohhh did you know this what do you think about that?she said he said blah blah BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
It is THEIR business No I dont know what he said she said I dont give a crap lets get some cocktails and watch the sun go down and be happy thats what I paid for not the extra cirricular bs half of which is probably lies anyway but I don't listen that carefully to start picking it apart coz its not my business, My business is my business and everyone elses is theirs.As long as I continue to surround myself with happy positive people that is all I need to be happy.
Here is a song I found funny too
apologies in advance

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

I so want to go to the studio to get all my musical friends together and produce a track about keyboard warriors who sit drinking their haterade a few of us already have some lyrics for the song !Got to go now speak soon x

----------


## TiCtOc

Its raining we have scheduled waterpark for tomorrow, I am staying on the beach road so if anyone wants to meet up for a chat and a final goodbye this evening or tomorrow just message me! I am sorry it is all ending so soon.Tomorrow we are all going to coral seas for the hiyah grade band event hope to see most of you there they have a really good show on a monday so that will be our final evening but we still have tonight for those of you lounging around what shall we do?Message me and you can come to mine or I will head to yours its almost goodbye time :Frown:

----------


## sandman66

I have read this entire thread and found it quite amusing. I have to add my thoughts though. Tic Toc, you have done plenty of complaining and whining to go along with the fun time stories. Some people have replied with positive comments, others not so much. But when you throw out the stories you do, you have no reason to not expect some of the comments to not be all to you liking, has nothing to do with the ``haterade`` lol.
When you tell all that read this thread that thru your entire trip so far you have only paid for 5 or 6 drinks because so many people just buy them for you it can sure make people wonder. I was also wondering about the amount of school your kids are missing. You were questioned about it and mostly answered but I don`t recall anything about your young son.
I hope you continue to enjoy your trip but for myself I am grateful when I go on vacation and spend the days and evenings partying my wife is right there beside me. When you go on about what you hope for your future you really seem to omit any suggestions about what your hubby wants, although maybe he does want the same.

----------


## TiCtOc

Sandman me and my son have been working on anature and animal project for his school any more questions anyone feel free to ask I have nothing to hide.I did not mention my husbands plans as I do not tend to speak for other people only myself and MY business I do not tend to put other peoples hopes and dreams out there but put it this way pretty much all of my husbands loved ones are here so I will leave it at that.
Sorry you have misread I said my husband has only had 5 or 6 drinks I have had more than that and paid for more than 5 drinks.Just saying my husband is not a partier.He is over ten years older than me and spent about 20 years of his life partying.
We have been together almost 13 years now so we know what we both want I just do not feel the need to share ALL of our personal thoughts but any nagging questions feel free to ask!My children are a* students and are actually ahead in school this is the first time they have had any period of time away from school apart from 5 days in approximately 11 years so no worries but like I said any questions just ask.
I am a female we are good multitaskers I can have fun, party and complain all at the same time LOL
Everyone has had a brilliant time and it will continue at the family houses down in the countryside.Or up north depends where we end up.Family over this side , montego bay Kingston and in the country south part of the island so hopefully we will get to see everyone.My husband was just chatting with a guy this morning who lives here about his plans but plans take a lot of cash and I am not going to tell everyone incase they do not happen but as soon as they do materialise guess who will be the first people to know?
I will probably need some expert advice from some of you experts anyway at some point.But for now I will stay quiet if that is possible!
All I can say is very well done to those who made plans and they worked out and to those whos plans did not work out well at least you tried well done

----------


## LadyP

Tic you are having a ball, it's your vacation and you have your husband there with you and the children if they are happy and he is not complaining just keep on enjoying your vacation and living your dreams.  Don't listen to what the complainers have to say we are all adults here.  I have read some TR on this board where people do their thing, if i don't like, i stop reading, as far as i am concern Negril is a vacation spot not your home so i don't know why people are getting so upset.  I wish you and your family a Happy New Year, may all your dreams become reality.

----------


## TiCtOc

I am attending travellers karaoke tonight .Getting sadder the closer to leaving I get .I should have left today but cannot.

----------


## TiCtOc

> Tic you are having a ball, it's your vacation and you have your husband there with you and the children if they are happy and he is not complaining just keep on enjoying your vacation and living your dreams.  Don't listen to what the complainers have to say we are all adults here.  I have read some TR on this board where people do their thing, if i don't like, i stop reading, as far as i am concern Negril is a vacation spot not your home so i don't know why people are getting so upset.  I wish you and your family a Happy New Year, may all your dreams become reality.


Thanks Ladyp I would say something very similar to someone else in my situation it is just a holiday it is all a dream my real life is nowhere near as fun as this as I said before I rarely socialise as the music gets shut down infact not allowed in the first place so there are no social events I enjoy and no-one will let me hire their place in a nice area for my reggae/dancehall events so its always lame parties.They say it attracts the wrong crowd yet I have been to every reggae and dancehall event available here and have not seen or heard of one issue so I think they chat through their butt much like some others.They need to come here experience it and become lovers of the music like all of us!
How dare they ban my fun back home, this is why I have to move

----------


## LadyP

Forgot to mention how much i love the English humor, #1 reason i couldn't miss Simon on "AI" and now "X-Factor" LOL!

----------


## Maryann

Some of the comments here kind of (just a teensy bit) remind me of a song we used to listen to "back in the day" by Jeannie C. Riley called Harper Valley PTA.

----------


## Seveen

tic toc being there with you would have been better than the cruise agony i experienced :-)

BUT - then your trip report would have been scandalous - even if all we did was sit in loungers all day - lol 

see you in london (hopefully spring break) sonny will be with me - visiting aunts, uncles, cousins - me shopping and catching up with old co-workers - and getting my breakfast fry up 

gonna take you to brixton - jamaica east - albeit it a bit chilly :-)

----------


## NikkiB

Tic its been great reading your trip report and I'm gonna miss it!  Getting a kick out of some of the comments.  My nephew spent a month each winter on vacation with his parents right thru high school and never had a problem (not that its anyones business) and I bet your kids aren't missing their biochem classes!

Would love to have met you - we'll be in London in May, maybe we could grab a drink.  Safe travels and enjoy the weather back home  :Frown:

----------


## Lola

Hi Tic!  Hope all is well on the next phase of your Jamaica visit!  I enjoyed meeting you at Canoe and your company on their beach last Thurs.  

To the READERS - if I had not seen/met Tic and her family in person twice, I would surely feel and think as some of you have expressed.  My in-person experience is the family is nice, the whole family appears calm, CONTENTED, pleasant and the family seems tight with each other.  I wouldn't willingly choose to hang out with foreign kids in Jamaica, but Tic & Hubby's kids seem like they would fit in and be fine in many situations, I would feel relaxed if I saw them somewhere I was going!  From my observation, what I see in the pics is how they appear in person! 

My only negative comment was the title Zero Budget was a misnomer, it seems more like 'Zero Budget Limits' ha ha.  Whatever your family is spending to be here is your business, I assume you have it, enjoy!  Running out of money on vacation is a situation people are not comfortable reading/hearing, especially with a family.  Its your business how that happened, your willingness to be frank is more than most would share.  You are unique, for sure!

To those who mentioned British humor (humour) thanks - I would have missed that aspect of her report without your speaking up.

----------


## murph

Love the trip report TT- despite dem- you actually get my vote for parent of the year! I really don't wonder at all about your kids and their lack of schooling... instead I wonder how much they have learned from their trips to the island... people, cultures, economic differences, patience, respect... and at such a young age.  These trips and life lessons will help them to become wiser in time. You can be a responsible parent and have fun at the same time. 

Zungguzungguguzungguzeng!

----------


## MissNegril

Guessing Tic Toc and family have left Negril. Thanks for bringing us along on your journey.
_ It's fun!_

----------


## TiCtOc

*Thank you for your lovely comments and I have took no notice at all of the negative ones everyone is entitled to their own opnion wrong right or warped each to their own.
Looks like a boardie on LONDON tour link up is coming up and you know my husband has already banned me from there as thats where all the bad men and rudegyals supposedly hang out!This could be fun! Infact I know it will be fun LOL


Review of travellers beach resort which some of you will not like some will tear it apart to shreds some will say its all lies blah blah blah but I will tell it like it is like it or lump it, check it rate it grate it or debate it.

I started to visit travellers before my intended stay to check on details about the party I had arranged and to dine , buy drinks and use the pool while I was in the vicinity.
I knew I had paid some of my balance for 2 wooden cabins before I arrived but was unsure of the amount once here as my internet banking was not working and travellers had not bothered to send me a reciep.At the time I was worried about funds and I had 2 nights planned at travellers and was thinking of cancelling the second night if I told them early enough and the first night was paid up.
So I enquired how much I owed IN TOTAL I was told 4,700j the room at westport cottages was costing me 4,000j so for the extra 700j I said I would keep my arrangements at travellers.I asked what time would my room be ready and the lady said I could come early see if it was ready also I had an email from the resort saying I could come early see if the room was ready.
I must say I had tried to book at this resort for several years and never got a proper response via email or total lack of response or sky high prices which I knew everyone else was not paying.My last trip I even went in , in person to try to book the cabins but they kept quoting me the price for the most expensive suites x 2 so I never had the chance to stay.
This time as I was intending to try to raise some money for their on site trust they got back to me and gave me a price which I took.I had many other hotels to choose from at that price but as I was planning on having the party there it made sense just to stay there.
On arrival my room was not ready but it was not OFFICIALLY meant to be ready so we waited about 2 and a half hours and I ended up getting dressed in the public bathroom and having to take my suitcase in there.
To cut a long story short
The aircon was broke the tv remote was broke the bathroom door had no handle and did not open and close properly , there was no kitchenette which I thought they had, and I did not realise until the next morning that they had shoved all 3 of my kids into one bed when I had paid for and requested and had confirmed 2 beds.My room was the first the get so we all went into my room I did not check the kids room as we were all in my room until bedtime and my husband put them to bed and thought that must be what I booked.So next day my husband asked for the second bed 6 times and waited over 6 hours for it.
We ordered escoveitch fish fries and veg from the menu the fish was so so could not taste any spices or sauce and the fries were undercooked and the veg rock hard definately undercooked not steamed hard undercooked hard.
The waitress asked me how was my food and I do not like to lie so I said I did not enjoy it to tell the truth it was horrible but its ok and I did not want any fuss so just paid the bill think the fish was 1200j per dish so paid that and then dined straight away elsewhere.
The drinks are badly mixed actually I am still deciding if they are very badly mixed or it is because their glasses are the tiniest glasses you ever did see in your life.If you make a drink strong and mix it in a tiny glass it will taste sickly strong and no good.One night I had to split my drink into 3 glasses and top them with lemonade.Service is extremely slow expect to wait a good 20 minutes fora  drink IF they remember you are there at all or do not serve others in no particular order before you.The bar man was nice and friendly just slow.
The waitress was nice and pleasant but I never caught her name.
The pool was dirty most days and unusable we waited until 6pm 2 days to use the pool and one day children got in the pool and we heard it was in no condition to swim in.The jacuzzis did not work.I saw the pool guy there cleaning all the time but the pool was closed for most of the 4 days we were on property like I said 6 pm it opened.
The family are lovely, Mr Wellington is doing some fantastic work in the community regarding his trust and educationa nd the hospital and his sons are very sweet and smooth and educated and the property LOOKS nice but it is the worst managed property I have ever been to anywhere in the whole world.You wait hours for anything food was overpriced and undercooked I did not enjoy one of my drinks there warm sickly and in small glasses.
Nobody seems to know how to run things every problem is sent to the women there who I am not sure have had management training as issues are never dealt with there and then just passed on passed on and kept waiting.
The travellers beach party I arranged was a total disaster from my point of view as some people did not turn up and it rained real hard but I thank everyone who came out and showed face for the wash out in the rain! Before I came I was promised two singers by the resort which never materialised.The man with the speakers said I had to carry them myself the mic was removed there was no rum punch on arrival i asked 6 times and waited 45 minutes then there was no paint for the bricks which took another 45 minutes and to top it all off they had no red stripe said they ran out so people were going next door for beer and we could not find anyone to help it was a constant hassle.On top of this lots of children jumped in the pool and I then heard the pool was in no condition to swim in WTH?this was A POOL party arranged for months no beer no clean pool no singers NOTHING.
*

----------


## TiCtOc

> Guessing Tic Toc and family have left Negril. Thanks for bringing us along on your journey.
> _ It's fun!_


ARE U KIDDING? ME LEAVE? LOL NEVER! i AM STILL HERE! :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

*I had emailed seastar inn and asked if it all started to go horribly wrong please could I have their facility as an emergency back up to which they replied no problem and OH HOW i wish we went there we would have all had a great time.We had set up with all the linens the tables upstairs to dine and had a band set up but people decided they did not want to dine and some of the kids did not want to wait for the food so dined at the restaurant.
We bought 6 buffet meals and had 7 others dine there for buffet and a group of 6 dined from their restaurant but not the buffet.All of the food got sold as it was their karaoke night and the place was quite full that evening.
I felt the bar and food manager was not happy with me and regularly heard him using expletives and it made me feel uncomfortable but I just smiled and continued my day.
I am afraid I would describe this man as an egotistical maniac I may have to change that description after I have looked it up but that is the name that springs to mind.
 He really thinks he is something else and I find him very arragant and did not make people feel comfortable.
So I had 8 people there buying drinks at karaoke etc and I had been swimming I was wet so asked please could I put my camera and laptop behind the bar while I get dry.
At the end of the evening a woman from behind the bar walked over and said heres your things but she sprung up on me I did not even realise she was speaking to me until she said the word THINGS and I turned round and she was stood there and dropped my camera,a brand new 500usd camera.
She had not waited until I knew she was there behind me or until I put my hands out for the things or placed it on the table and she was not holding the camera she just placed it on the laptop and was going to pass it quickly so it must have tilted and she dropped it.
She did all this before I even had chance to put my arms out as she just appeared and dropped it.So our table was like OMG the camera some plastic pieces flew off it and I was upset I was more upset when the woman said SHE dropped it meaning me when I was minding my own biz having a drink did not even know she was there and SHE dropped it my hands had not even left the table.So she was lying trying to cover up and blame me but one of the men we were sat with said NO IT WAS YOU WHO DROP IT she didnt even get to turn around you tilted it , it dropped you wasnt holding the camera.So she gave me a bad look lied and stomped off she did not say sorry she did not pick up the broken parts nothing she was not sorry she did not care.So I asked my husband for my room key as I wanted to check my insurance document I admit I said what a rude b@@@h** and that is because she was I know maybe that was bad but I was upset not because the camera had been dropped and was in pieces but because she TRIED to blame me lied gave me a nasty look then just walked off.I did not say that to her I actually thought just my table could hear but apparently mr egotistical heard but I was off to the room to check the insurance docs as I have never made a claim ever and have no idea what it covers or how it works but it was clear that she had no intention of dealing with it , saying sorry , trying to fix it or pay for it.
We were discussing how other establishments would have dealt with this situation, for example one of the women at seastar drops my camera I can imagine them sayin omg sorry dont know how that happened and then at least trying to pick up the smashed pieces and then I would have said dont worry about it, it was an accident END OF STORY stuff happens.But don't smash someones things lie about it twist it on them give them a nasty look then leave it on the floor and not even do or say anything HOW RUDE.
So I went to get the papers and it turned into a nasty confrontation between mr egotistacal and my husband the staff was shouting we must think he is a pu@@@ hole and swearing and shouting and getting in my husbands face and asking where I was as he had a few things he wanted to say to me how dare I upset his staff! So a Jamaican guy we was with explained that the woman dropped the camera he was sat right there I had done nothing I did not even know she was there initially.So she shouldn't have lied and reacted the way she did.The bar and food manager got very in my husbands face and was very threatening instead of dealing with the situation in a professional manner.Plus he was making out he had something to say or do to ME and swearing and shouting PU@@@ this and BUMBA that.So I arrived back 5 minutes later with the papers to see if there was anything we could do as adults to deal with the situation but was told not to go back there by people that was with us due to mr egotisticals agressive and threatening manner.So I did not bother , I got no apology I have no reference number for insurance and basically I am 500us down.
That was just the final straw I guess on all of the bad service we had recieved since arrival.
Oh and then when I checked out going to pay my 4700j which I had asked a few times about to makesure that was the correct total they said it was x 2 so over 9000j as for 2 rooms but they never said that before and never gave me any reciepts.
What a nightmare.I have no idea how they stay open.Like I said the family are really lovely but it seems this food and beverage manager really runs the show by intimidating and making people feel uncomfortable if he does not get what he wants.He reminds me of what we call back home of a STED HEAD **note i am saying reminds me i am certainly not saying he is one.A sted-head is a guy which we have plenty of back home who is obsessed with the gym and uses steroids and this makes them have an agressive nature and think they can and will take on the world and will not let anyone get in the way.
This guy just has the exact same mannerisms as those people back home.I will NEVER stay there again even without the camera incident which I am not too bothered about the service and treatment and total absence of customer care or quality would have made it a definate no go for me which is a total shame as the place is in a beautiful location , the pool looks lovely the speakers are good it could be quite the gem I thought I had found a new beach home until I actually stayed there and realised the poor quality of just about everything.
What a shame.
Glad I only slept there for 2 days.
The girl who dropped the camera could have just said oops sorry that is all it would have taken to end the issue or the manager could have dealt with it however it should have been dealt with not by TRYING to intimidate my husband and make out he was going to attack him..who stood his ground by the way and then started asking for me.My husband left in the end and said we will deal with this tomorrow when the manager is SOBER.
Massive ego aggressive attitude , can't be around people like that.Totally unprofessional*

----------


## suzieQ

Yesterday was my first visit back to the board in a long time, and I spent most of the day reading about your adventure! Thank you so much for sharing it wit us..I hope to meet you some time on a future Negril adventure.
As for the negativity, as Bob Marley put it.."The road of life is rocky, and you may stumble too..but while you're pointing fingers, someone elsee is judging you.

Bless up

----------


## TiCtOc

> Yesterday was my first visit back to the board in a long time, and I spent most of the day reading about your adventure! Thank you so much for sharing it wit us..I hope to meet you some time on a future Negril adventure.
> As for the negativity, as Bob Marley put it.."The road of life is rocky, and you may stumble too..but while you're pointing fingers, someone elsee is judging you.
> 
> Bless up


 :Smile:

----------


## Carolina

i dunno tic....

some of that review don't add up?

yes it sounds like a right sh&t hole....BUT...

when you visited before you finally stayed there...you said you used the pool.....so they made it unusable during your stay?..dirtied it up?

did you not view your intended rooms during these prior visits?..and then you would have definitely made sure there was a kitchenette and adequate beds..or did they not give you the correct rooms?

and the bar manager..you drank and ate at the bar previously to your stay?..was it a new member of staff upon your arrival?

----------


## Yvonne

I'm sorry to hear of your bad/horrible experience at Travellers.  I stayed there once... that's all I'll say.  It was long ago.

I hope you talked to Mr. Wellington.  Although he turned the management of Travellers over to his sons, he worked many years to build the hotel into a nice property w/ a good reputation.  I think he or his sons need to be made aware of this so they can address the situation, maybe re-train some staff.

I know you'll find a way to make these lemons into lemonade.

----------


## Sweetness

Sorry you had difficulties at Travelers.  I personally have had nothing but excellent service there and the sons were helpful and dedicated to providing good service.  I can't imagine the kind of screaming match that you described - the staff there have always been the utmost professionals on my many visits there.
Just sharing my expereiences.

----------


## NEGRILJAIL

Tic ..as we say in Canada ..you're not in Kansas anymore .. I love Negril  .. but LONG stays ..can ..and do ..get to the best of all of us ..Sometimes our ways of trying to "help" out come across in a very different way..tings run a likkle different down der ..  Over the course of the last 20 years I have spent close to 2 years in Negril .. after a few often hard lessons learned.. me stays out of the way of the hustle and bustle for the most part ..spend  time and money when/where I feel a good vibe ..and quickly pay me bill and leave when there isn't ..
   Remember it's fun/party/fun/party/vacation for you ..but work...work...work ..with likkle pay for the others
 Looks/reads like some time in the country is in order ..Enjoy ..and Peace ..

----------


## gerryg123

Interesting .... I had considered Travellers on this coming reach but decided it against it. BTW, i got them down to 55 dollars for a good room, not a wood cabin (they had those, too), so you just have to bargain (thou this is christmas week, big difference) ..... Too many bad reports and posts about this place, though some do like it .... You NEVER hear anyone say anything bad about Seastar Inn or Westender .....

----------


## Sheba

Regardless of circumstances your travel insurance company will need paperwork. You could call there hotline number to enquire if you are covered and what they advise you to do under the circumstances. 
You probably have priceless photos on your camera.
I would have been most upset and probably called for Kingfish to come and investigate the matter.
Someone always has to mash up the party.

Hope you enjoy a peaceful fun time with the relatives where you are treated with respect.

Local Libraries have free internet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW7frSW7chM

Walk good in your stilletos
B Xxxxx.

----------


## Sheba

In fact strut your vajazzled designer fanny bag.
X

----------


## TiCtOc

> i dunno tic....
> 
> some of that review don't add up?
> 
> yes it sounds like a right sh&t hole....BUT...
> 
> IT IS ACTUALLY NOT A ****HOLE THE PROPERTY JUST NEEDS A FEW REPAIRS IT COULD BE A BEAUTIFUL PLACE THAT IS PERFECT TO BE HONEST.
> 
> when you visited before you finally stayed there...you said you used the pool.....so they made it unusable during your stay?..dirtied it up?
> ...


HE WAS NOT ALWAYS FRONT OF HOUSE OR WAS OFTEN IN THE ONSITE GYM SO SOMETIMES I WAS JUST DEALING WITH A BAR STAFF WHO WERE SLOW BUT POLITE AND THE DRINKS WERE NOT NICE SO OFTEN MAINLY SODAS AT THEIR BAR


It is an honest review and I hope nobody thinks oh she had an issue there with the camera so now I am putting them on blast because I am really not like that.Everything I have said is true and I was intending to write the exact same report before the camera issue.

I have no issues with the family who own it they are a lovely smart intelligent family who are very sweet but this is their business and in my little opinion it is not up to the standard it could be with 4 clever men running it.Why are things not up to a professional standard? why are people waiting forever for bad drinks and undercooked food?Why are minor repairs not being done and what the heck is going on with the pool that people paying to use cannot?What is going on with front desk, prices communication etc how are complaints handled?These are questions I would ask if I was involved in that hotel.Lovely setting lovely family they need to get it together

----------


## TiCtOc

> In fact strut your vajazzled designer fanny bag.
> X


LOL you are so funny sheba we have to meet one day! :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

*Yesterday we all had a fabulous day we woke up , had breakfast and the sun came out shining.We arranged for the free shuttle to pick us up to go to the waterpark and when we arrived we noticed that the lazy river ride was closed oh mann I loved that ride too also nobody was there dead as a dodo so I thought ohh manBut after 5 minutes I thought this is brilliant it is like we hired the park for ourselves.No queuing up no getting in line we could ride one slide after another.It was the hottest day since we arrived , either that or the waterpark is in a great sun catching spot.We were listening to the dj and playing on the slides and in walks my friend and her son yayyy hey!Always a fun time in Negril.It was 2380j to get in ppmy son was 1600jfree shuttle both waysbought everyone cheeseburger and fries 380j pp BARGAIN ALERT!Had a fantastic day, outdoor swimming and slides is a big novelty to English people and this waterpark is fun I was going to go on every single slide but I decided to save the red slide for my next trip, I am always saving things for next time, I rarely like to do everything all at once I usually like to save something..This trip I kept saving some of the webcasts or partying with Rob and Lisa until the end of my trip to have a final party but it has not worked out I messed up left it too late now I have to go but I know I have that saved now for next time,I was well out of sync with the webcasts I am so used to the timetable on british time so when I came here I could not keep up with the days and times but I did make quite a few and sometimes I was in the opposite end of negril so with the kids it would have been a bit of a pain but I have saved it all for next time!Next time if the kids are coming I will get all inclusive and go to every cast and chill!So back to the waterpark We were sunbathing and laughing and sliding and riding.I was scared of the puppalick slide but I thought I can do this its just a ride right?LOLSo I got on it simple slow slide them WHOMMPH pulled me in a circle I did an upside down back flick HOLY COW then got kicked into the water where I thought I may have been a gonner LOLI was calm held my nose with one hand and put up my hand like a fin as that usually gets me to the surface as I had no clue where the surface was YAY I survived!So I got my friend to go on it but when she got to the part you get kicked out I heard THUDI thought wth is that?She banged her head real hard not sure how but she spoke to the managers about it.Then another lady choked a little after it but I really loved it and did it again!PUPPALICK TO THE WORLD!The dj had a musical chairs competition going on the stage.It was hilarious.Only Jamaicans can make a rubboish game like musical chairs so much fun I sat myself down on a front row seat and watched this crazy entertaining game!There was a mixture of two Jamaican families on stage all competing for the chairs.One was an elderly Jamaican lady in her swimsuit with attached little shorts she was about age 60 ishso the music came on and she started dancing jamaica stylee around the chairs and all the young boys were doing some moves too then towards the end the older lady was still in the game she was quite big build and the final part she was up against a young man age about 19 skinny build so every time they got near the single chair , they were told to go in opposite directions she would bounce him out of the way with her dancing LOL it was real funny then he got cheeky and sat in the chair while the music was still on so she did it to got up then the music really stopped she had her butt in that chair quicker than that poor boy could blink.We were all clapping and shouting for her she made it so much fun.Next competition was pon di river pon di bank where you have to jump in and out of line.My daughter was final female winner yayy but a young man actually won the game.So onto the  kayaking which was free I am sure you had to once pay for that but maybe because the lazy river ride was out of order we got that instead?We waited and there were no more paddles so me and one of my daughters got in the kayak and the worker got his own kayak up front and attached us to his ahhh this is the life.I thought I was going to have to paddle but no it all worked out and I kicked back and relaxed while being paddled about on a Jamaican river.He taught us about the peat and the filtration system for the sea and the reef and about different plants he said the river had oil in it or something.I was scared of the riverDON'T LET ME DROP INHalf of me was thinking I am floating in the middle of a foreign country on a pile of poop (he kept calling it debris I was unsure of his explanation) So it could have been poop I dunno lolThe other half of me was sitting back admiring the view of the tall grass on the morass and watching the birds and looking at the gorgeous blue sky.OUTDOORS IN SWIMWEAR IN JANUARY this is crazy.We loved it.The family went to the coral seas event in the evening which was a nice time as always.And I got unusually tired and sad like it was the end of an era this was our final outing in Negril.I went to bed just after midnight and I am up now trying to organise a ride to the families house.Oh and I have ran out of cash again LOLI have taxi fare to get there and a little food money so I am going to have to get a cash injection very soon!I wondered what it is like for some of the posh rich people who are able to live this lifestyle on a daily basis, must feel great not to have any money worries.All it has done is made me more determined to earn big amounts of cash as this is the life I want , The Jamaican way of life and it costs money to do it in the way I would like!I will miss terribly the lovely people I have met and some I have already made concrete plans to meet up with again.Which I always do I am not a flaky friend who pops in someones life once never to be seen again.If I have a bond it is usually forever! I must stop getting so attached but it has never caused me any problems so far and I have met some wonderful people.There is a man at one of the hotels and he says yes yes allll the time, to himself.I do not know if it is a habit or if he is asking himself questions like DO I LOVE IT HERE YESYES!isnt it beautiful here YES YESBut he says yes yes alll the time.And I am even going to miss hearing him saying it and yesterday I looked at the perfect blue sky and sea and said YES YESSSS LOL I must stop catching on to peoples habits!I will miss being around the bands and the concerts and all of the musicians who do funny things like play air guitar when they are not holding their own or pretend to play the keyboard everytime they hear a song or make bird noises or pretend to be a crocodile or just making daft noises constantly LOL I will really miss itI will miss the constant hellos good morning we NEVER get that in england everyone is rude and miserable and every morning is usually wet windy and cloudy so it is not common for anyone to be smiling saying good morning, they are usually wet and cold and miserable!I was painting my toenails the other day and a man passing said yes keeping the nails in order why of course..and continued walking.I will miss all of the comments as people are walking by, some stop and chat but some just make comments and it is that social interaction I will miss back home in dark gloomy miserable England.I want to take all the bands and concerts home back with me until we all return! I know I am going back to NO music , no smiles, no comments, no sunshine, no ladies to take care of me at breakfast no -one to put a spring in my step or a smile on my face.I will miss it all terribly as I ALWAYS do and I spend my life in England trying my best to get back here where I can be around everything I enjoy and love.Every single thing I want is here not back there ,Apart from some family members but every other part of my life is here and now I have to leave , well Negril anyway.And on into the mountains for a totally different experience one I love in a totally different way.My kids learn more here than anywhere in the world.While my sons friends are watching a cartoon after school my son is learning about farming goats and collecting eggs and about what variety of plants you can plant to survive if you had to or even to sell.His tiny brain is on overload he loves learning new things.Jamaica is a place where he can really LEARN.*

----------


## TiCtOc

*England teaches him the basics like english and maths andscience but I bring him to Jamaica to learn his history , his roots, hisfamily, their way of life, trying to keep some traditions and pass it down andhe learns so much.My girls do too and they become more appreciative of whatthey have and I have tried to persuade my husband to be the same way and toGIVE instead of taking and this trip he suprised me and actually gave somethingaway which he has never done before and I did not even tell him or ask himto.He always says no anyway.So that was nice they are all learning to share andto GIVE what you can when you can those people you help up may be the only oneperson in the world you need one day and even if not..if you can help someonejust do it!Everything I get I give away if I am not really using it.I just needneccessities.If I have something I do not use too often and I see someone coulduse it, It is given straight away.And I always get stuff back everyones alwaysgiving me stuff some I love and some I use to help other people .I watched thesun come up this morning and watched people at shields having breakfastwatching the waves splash.When I return if I am not all inclusive I willdefinately get back to shields for their happy hour to get great littlecocktails at a cheap price to watch the sun go down and listen to some tunes.Idid enjoy that aspect of shields although I rarely spent time at shields doingthat but again I saved it for next time! I have saved so much for next timethat maybe I will have to have another 20 trips to squeeze it all in! I do nothave a date of when I can make this a more permanent thing all I can do is keeptrying at this moment until I get everything I need.I am not bothered onetinybit if it does not work out I will be just mega happy to say I did it I tried Ihad funa long the way.Obviously I will make massive plans to hopefully make itwork forever but if not no worries.I will still have my british passport andwill be no worse off then before we left if I had to return back toEngland.Jamaica feels like my home not England and I hope one day to be able tobe here on a more permanent basis.Everyone keeps saying happy new year and I amlike HUH?And a face of confusion comes on me and I think oh yeah LOL it ishappy new year yayy I was here for christmas and new year! I forget it is newyear as I am having so much fun in the sun and everyone back home is poorlywith coughs and colds in the freezing snow and usually at this time of year Ihave blown my budget on food cooking for over 20 people and buying gifts anddecorating my house with every single light and decoration you can imagine withmy big inflatable santa swinging off my rooftop and it never gets appreciatedreally and I made a good decision to get out of all that and come here this isthe best christmas present I EVER GOT MYSELF! santa did not come for me thisyear but somehow a way was made and I got to stay here for 6 beautiful weeksand the fun is about to continue just in a different style.I will have no wifiat the family house but I intend to write a report every day in a word documentand will copy and paste them here as soon as I can get wifi.I think their nextdoor neighbour may have internet I am sure I will check that out LOL so if youdo not hear from me for a while I may be chasing goats or picking bananas orpossibly be getting up to no good and misbehaving or having some cookinglessons with all the flours and powders and spices.I am looking forward toseeing all the family and catching up and eating OMG yes eating homemadecoleslaw that is the first thing I will buy and make one huge pot full of thestuff.I have not had it once since being here and it is my favourite especiallywitha spicy dish, nice cold coleslaw.So everyone I have to go say bye to somefriends who are passing by to send me off and I will miss them all forever butI will be back as soon as possible.I think I have behaved myself fairly welland I have not been kicked off the board THANKS ROB for letting me stay andbeing a part of the boardie family.I LOVE the board and I may never have metsome of my boardie friends without it.I love to bend or break rules but Robseems to manage to keep me in line God knows how! But I thinkit is because eventhough some of you may think some rules are harsh they are here for a reasonand they work.So I will stick to the rules and hope you all do too!I have seenonly 4 or 5 weeks of the backstage stuff I bet Rob has had a massive sensoryoverload in all of his years here.Imagine if he wrote a book OMG!So before Ileave Negril although I probably will not get to say it in person now as I amsaving them for next time I would like to thank Rob and Lisa for making me andmy family welcome and becoming our friends in Negril and being there if weneeded them and allowing us all to get together through this avenue.Robs doinga good job, Robs a cool guy and we did clash a while back a little but I thinkthat is different cultures , different dialect just two totally differentpeople from different worlds but we got over it and moved on and now I hope weare friends.If you hear them calling me ditzy BEAT THEM LOLOL.I know thissounds like kissing ass a bit but I really think the board is a nice thing tohave for Negril and to get people together who wish to have company.So manysolo travellers here I guess they could get lonely too and this is the perfectavenue to find new friends with similar interests as yourself.Like I explainedI have NO-ONE in England who is remotely interested in Jamaica or anythingJamaican, the music the people the food etc so this is a perfect little placefor me to hang out and make similar minded friends.So thanks Rob keep up thegood work.See you next time.We definately have to have a hang out party daynext time.Rob was always busy working this trip so did not really get to hangwith Rob and Lisa for a day not saying they would have wanted to LOL but stillI woulda hunted them down ...next time baby!xxxxxxxxxOff into the hills I gocheck back soon x
*

----------


## TiCtOc

Sorry for the absolute terrible grammar but I just do not have the time or patience to proof read and perfect everything I have to save that for the zillion assignments I am working on and I get marked down for grammar LOL so I try to bend the rules and relax a little over here where I do not get penalised or shouted at for it! Gotta bend the rules somewhere can't all be work work work!

----------


## Seveen

awww i'm almost in tears

----------


## Vince

Well said!-Thanks for the report!Have a blast in da hills :Smile: )

----------


## TiCtOc

Next time I get a chance to use the computer I will do a small report about my feelings about Negril on the whole after staying just over a month but as a quicky I can say a lot of you absolutely terrified me before I came telling of all sorts of horror stories which I hear often which are sad,
 I was quite scared but I am a person who listens to others advice but I still like to go and form my own opinions same with people, There are a few people around here who may not have liked certain other people but I like to just figure things out on my own see what I think about it.I always go with what I feel about a person or a place not just stick to rumours or sometimes downright lies and then pass those things on.
So after reading some things about Negril I was sure I was heading out to a jungle full of drama and hostility and drugs and gangs and I would be harrassed every day for money by agressive salesmen /murderers or even worse.
The reality is Negril was PERFECT. I pretty much covered negril! Even if I did not write about it in my report I did go and visit a lot of places , some places just to view the property or go say hi to a worker or a friend I pretty much covered the 7 miles!
All I have heard and seen is FUN and niceness.I did not even get harassed for money Once on this trip.Fewer sales men out there and they seem to be a lot more mellow or maybe they just being nice especially for me who knows HA
In all my years here I have never witnessed anything I did not wish to see and I do not stay loclked up in the hotel I do venture out so i actually have expected to have seen SOMETHING but never have, This trip was my first time I saw something it was nothing major and I must tell you men that perhaps if it is your first time to Jamaica and you love the women and the sexy dancing and the offers of sex...it is not FREE in this country not in the clubs of Negril anyhow.
Please do your research.I know in many countries the men and women there love holiday flings and they like to get laid and its all footloose and fancy free and it is actually FREE and people fall in love or have a fling etc
Negril is different, these girls are not there for a fun fling or maybe to fall in love.This is NEGRIL.They are actually WORKING GIRLS
That is their JOB do not know if it is legal or illegal all I know is it aint free and one girl I asked was charging 100usd so if you are a man and you only last 3 minutes thats the going rate LOL
So anyway back on with what I saw, a very drunk tourist went with a lady down a dark area where he should not have gone anyway, he thought it was his lucky night, he had pulled in the club a nice dancing lady wit woooo thought he could take her down some back alley but when it was time to pay he had no money and got offended which resulted in the female and another girl and about three men beating him with a tree branch, he was not injured bad but she was not happy he had his fun and then said he had no money,I do not know if he was trying to trick her or he was drunk and did not know she was a hooker I have no idea.BUT MEN PLEASE REALISE this is not for free in most cases in the club and do not take foreign strangers down dark back alleys.And think about protection too.They were really not happy with this guy and no-one was helping and the streets were very quiet I was thinking about calling an ambulance if I could remember the freaking number.,I was not just going to leave the guy there all alone like that but understood why the people were mad , a car came and helped him up and took him back he was ok all I am saying is be careful.
If you think your luck is in and you have pulled a glamourous hot looking chick who has the best dancemoves in the world.ASK either her or yourself is this for free?
Coz most likely it is NOT and can lead to trouble if you have what you want and she dont get what she want.
That is the only one incident I have ever seen in all the years and it was pretty much the guys fault to be honest I am sorry to say.
So apart from that the only horror stories I encounteres was one bad look at one bar (she could have just been having a bad day who knows?)
and the mr egotistical maniac but to be fair I think he would be ready to blow and go at anything no matter how trivial I think that is his nature.
Apart from that there were no problems whatsoever, I loved everyone I met had a great time ,There were no stories of theft , robberies, murder, shootings, gangs drugs, NOTHING not a single thing just that one man who didn't pay for his SEX LOL
The place was as fun as ever if not better and I cannot wait to get back here.
I think people here treat you as you treat them and I work like that too so I always seem to have a nice time.I have heard some really obnoxious tourists though who treat staff like their own hired unpaid help.Asking for drinks , like when I want a drink I say
PLEASE could you get me a pepsi and when it is handed to me I say oh thankyou
But i hear some people shout OVER HERE PEPSI
And dont even look at the server when it is placed before them
or ANOTHER OVER HERE
OR WHERES MY DRINK
just rude then they wonder why the server isn't really friendly and complain about it-gets on my nerves.
So I have spoken to everyone I met nicely and politely but thats is how I am anyway so did not have to put any effort in LOL
and I got the response I expected from everyone (apart from ego)
So treat others the way you want to be treated and I just do not understand how anyone can have any issues here.
Some of the loveliest hardest working, creative ,friendliest people in the world who will do anything 4 u

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Hey T.T.,
Have fun in the hills.
You are right about this board, largely becauase of people like yourself.
Your TR happened to be the first thing I read on this sight.
It was so warm, honest, and caring I was hooked.

So many boardies (like yourself) offer insights and guidance.
I've always thought Negril was special, but the time I've spent here, reading others comments, TR's, and advice has shown me just how special Negril can be.

Thanks TicToc for opening a door for me.
Good things will come back to you!

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Hey girlie...yep another comment from me...LOL!!

OK adding my two cents whether folks like it or not.  When folks write about any aspect of their life on the NET for many many folks to see you are opening up your life to them for the positive and the negative (same as writing a book, opening a restaurant and getting good and bad reviews) and you have handled them to the best of your ability.  

Now the English vs. American humor I will admit that I didn't know there was a difference (never been to England) BUT I can say that ME and OTHERS as Americans are reading this and saying AINT NO WAY we would do that and if it was a friend of ours or family memember we would tell them your priorities are not in order and keep it moving.  Nobody in this world is perfect, some live what they believe is a perfect life and others don't.  BUT this is your life and your report...... Which brings me to my next point.......

I truly believe that we all have had trips to Jamaica with some bumps in the road AND many have not chose to leave that part out of their trip reports.  We have written about the beautiful sunrises and sunsets ... walks on the beach ... pub crawls ... meeting the lovely people ... concerts on the beach, etc. etc.  But leave out the parts about meeting the mean people ... the terrible food ... the messed up road to Mayfield Falls ... the person that stalks ... the being stranded in an unfamiliar place, etc. etc.  SOOOOOOOOOOOOO TT, you wrote mainly about the bad experiences (as we see it) and not the good... i.e., *we woke at 7am had a wonderful Jamaican breakfast, went to meet our driver for a day of fun in Jamaica, took photos of the lush greenery, swam in the cool waterfalls, had a fabulous lunch made by a wonderful loving jamaican, beautiful ride back to Negril where hubby and I cuddled while the children slept and then we had dinner at a beach restaurant and we were so tired that we went to bed early*.  When you read say 10 reports that are like that and 1 is not, you will get some opposition towards what you write because it's NOT the norm.  


One Luv
Luvs aka Fufflygyal

P.S. not hating, not bashing, not gossiping, etc. etc.  I still love your report and have learned from it...but just trying to shed a bit of light on how others see your report.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Nothing more to say other than "it's been a great ride".  Loved every minute of this tr.

----------


## Clarity

Have a wonderful time in the Country with your family Tic
Glad to hear you had a great New Years - the paperlamps looked beautifulI'm sorry to hear about the hotel difficulties though

I appreciated your honesty in this trip report, and I tuned in for all your updates. Thanks for taking the time to share everything that you have. Don't let any negative feedback bring you down. I believe that your family will remember this vacation for a long time to come. The people they met, the food, the impressions, the sunshine.. the good times, the hard times...They look happy in every picture :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Tic does tend to go on a bit when she gets in one of her moods, but overall I think the report was been a lot more positive than negative, and you can tell Tic loves Negril. In some ways, the negative stuff puts the positive in perspective -- and if someone does not like a place like Travellers, I want to know about it because I'm a regular visitor and want to know as much as possible about the vacation destination I love so much.

But someone who just comes on and bashes, that's not acceptable at all. First you have to prove yourself that you love Negril, then I'm willing to hear your OPINION .... I mean, I REALLY love Negril, but I've met a few nut jobs there myself!!!!

BTW, Luvsdaislands, your past reports on the old board are legendary. I used to gobble up all that stuff cause it read like a romance novel!

----------


## rastagirl777

"But someone who just comes on and bashes, that's not acceptable at all. First you have to prove yourself that you love Negril, then I'm willing to hear your OPINION .... I mean, I REALLY love Negril, but I've met a few nut jobs there myself!!!!"

I don't really understand that comment.  If someone write a "trip report" or review of a place or places I would hope they would be honest about EVERYTHING.  I like reading about sunrises and sunsets, nice outings and adventures.  I get bored reading about folks getting drunk off their asses day in and day out.  But that's just me.

The part of your comment Gerry that disturbs me most is the part about proving yourself that you love Negril.  I've read MANY a trip report and review of folks where Negril was simply not their cup of tea and have enjoyed reading their truth, findning out WHY they didn't love the place.  Its really not for everyone...but I take into consideration ALL opinions, not just those that "love" Negril.  I enjoy reading different perspectives.  I know Negril a certain way and I like to hear about other people's experiences here....whether they "love" it or not.

A lot of us are regular visitors - some have been coming here longer than others, some spend extended time here.  Based on that is how our own personal experiences and opinions are formed.  I find it interesting as a part time resident here to not only read about but WATCH how some folks treat this place and her people like their own personal Disneyland.  I have also found it interesting as of late how people prepare for their trip report....not just their trip.  People get excited about giving the blow by blow daily, sometimes hourly on this and other boards....I find that interesting as I am here to really PAY ATTENTION and really EXPERIENCE which is why when I write of my experiences in Jamaica it is done in retropsect.  Not a judgement - just a personal preference for me.

And as far as "nutjobs", sure Negril like any other place on the planet has their characters.  But to tell you the truth...the "nuttiest" people I have met in my 30 years coming here are are some tourists.

Tic, I wish you and your family the best.  I hope you got everything out of your trip here and eventual trip country-way that you'd hoped for.  A vacation is for letting go and gaining perspective and I hope you and your family achieved that.

Safe travels.

----------


## CaliCutie

Enjoyed your trip report thoroughly Tic Toc.
It looks like your family had a wonderful time, and that is all anyone can hope for while on vacation  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

> The part of your comment Gerry that disturbs me most is the part about proving yourself that you love Negril.  I've read MANY a trip report and review of folks where Negril was simply not their cup of tea and have enjoyed reading their truth, findning out WHY they didn't love the place.


Obviously, we're talking about a 62-page report here, the longest in negril.com history I believe. To come on here and BASH for 62 pages would be ridiculous. Even you, Rastagirl777, would have to agree on that one!

----------


## Lola

> Tic does tend to go on a bit when she gets in one of her moods, but overall I think the report was been a lot more positive than negative, and you can tell Tic loves Negril.
>  I agree with this
> 
> But someone who just comes on and bashes, that's not acceptable at all. First you have to prove yourself that you love Negril, then I'm willing to hear your OPINION ....
>  I get this too.  'love Negril' = really see and experience the place


1

----------


## rastagirl777

"Obviously, we're talking about a 62-page report here, the longest in negril.com history I believe. To come on here and BASH for 62 pages would be ridiculous. Even you, Rastagirl777, would have to agree on that one! "
I do agree that an hour by hour, day by day 62 page trip report that did nothing but bash everything and everywhere a person went would be ridiculous and I'd probably stop reading by page 2.

Truth is I've only skimmed some of this report - no time to read everything.  And mostly everything was positive.  I appreciatte Tic's comments on Travelers they are helpful for those planning on staying there.

But I stick to my statement that ALL types of travelers come here and to get their honest opinion be it one page or 100 pages....even if they didn't enjoy themselves here is still worth reading.  Not everyone loves this place.  Believe that.

----------


## irieworld

Tic Toc--thanks for your sharing your vacation with us. It provided me much diversion as temperatures drop in NYC and I am facing the sad prospect of not making to Negril for a while. All the photos and even the "moaning" about things made Negril closer to me. While our opinions about many things are different, I share your love and enthusiasm for Jamaica's music, people, and vibe. I miss it so, and am looking forward to your country trip also.

----------


## Bnewb

> So everyone I have to go say bye to somefriends who are passing by to send me off and I will miss them all forever butI will be back as soon as possible.I think I have behaved myself fairly welland I have not been kicked off the board THANKS ROB for letting me stay andbeing a part of the boardie family.I LOVE the board and I may never have metsome of my boardie friends without it.I love to bend or break rules but Robseems to manage to keep me in line God knows how! But I thinkit is because eventhough some of you may think some rules are harsh they are here for a reasonand they work.So I will stick to the rules and hope you all do too!I have seenonly 4 or 5 weeks of the backstage stuff I bet Rob has had a massive sensoryoverload in all of his years here.Imagine if he wrote a book OMG!So before Ileave Negril although I probably will not get to say it in person now as I amsaving them for next time I would like to thank Rob and Lisa for making me andmy family welcome and becoming our friends in Negril and being there if weneeded them and allowing us all to get together through this avenue.Robs doinga good job, Robs a cool guy and we did clash a while back a little but I thinkthat is different cultures , different dialect just two totally differentpeople from different worlds but we got over it and moved on and now I hope weare friends.If you hear them calling me ditzy BEAT THEM LOLOL.I know thissounds like kissing ass a bit but I really think the board is a nice thing tohave for Negril and to get people together who wish to have company.So manysolo travellers here I guess they could get lonely too and this is the perfectavenue to find new friends with similar interests as yourself.Like I explainedI have NO-ONE in England who is remotely interested in Jamaica or anythingJamaican, the music the people the food etc so this is a perfect little placefor me to hang out and make similar minded friends.So thanks Rob keep up thegood work.See you next time.We definately have to have a hang out party daynext time.Rob was always busy working this trip so did not really get to hangwith Rob and Lisa for a day not saying they would have wanted to LOL but stillI woulda hunted them down ...next time baby!xxxxxxxxx


Awwww TT...that was cool!!  :Embarrassment: 
You were the one that took the time out to actually ask, observe & try to understand what Rob "deals with" daily & all year long...not just for a week or 3 months of vacation time...and you found out it wasn't so simple!
And...you know how I feel about your honesty & directness!!
Thank you "ditzy"!! We'll see you soon!

----------


## Delta

Wow.  Tic I loved your report.  I like your "throw caution to the wind" attitude though parts ofyour travel experience I couldn't do.  However I realized when you ran out of money, you faced the same situation as those who lose their money or have their money stolen.  You have to figure it out and make do.

I've read everyone's comments and some of the comments further lets me know that though I love reading your trip reports and sharing of some opinions, I will not be writing one unless its full of flowers and candy and unicorns of happiness :-)

Enjoy your family and maybe now you will get your true jet lag sit and do nothing time.

----------


## sammyb

Enjoyed riding along with you TT, and hate to see you return home.  

For those who just can't help themselves keep in mind only God can judge.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

*TRIP REPORT JACKING* 

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Delta girlie..LTNS or talk too!!!!  

*TRIP REPORT JACKING OVER*

----------


## jeannieb

Thanks for sharing your trip with us TicToc. I enjoyed following along. I am not a negril-a-holic (Jamaica-holic, yes) but I still I enjoy reading other people's views on Negril. 

You said :
_Oh and then when I checked out going to pay my 4700j which I had asked a few times about to makesure that was the correct total they said it was x 2 so over 9000j as for 2 rooms but they never said that before and never gave me any reciepts"_

This happened to us on our last trip to JA. We rented a house and was told it was going to be $300 usd for 10 days, for 3 people, entire house. It's what we have paid in the past for comparable housing (nothing fancy, no a/c, no hot water, outside of busy areas). I confirmed this price 2 times before we arrived. ($294.usd to be exact, conversion rates, ya know). Third day we were there, BAM, lady changes her story and now it was per person. We were already there and settled in. Small community and not many other choices to go to so we paid up. Broke for the rest of the week. Won't be going back to that place. Hard lesson to learn. Looking back, we should have left that place then.

----------


## rastagirl777

"to understand what Rob "deals with" daily & all year long...not just for a week or 3 months of vacation time...and you found out it wasn't so simple!"
Not sure I understand exactly what you mean - but I'll take a guess: running a business, making ends meet - in other words living and working full time in Negril?  Not many people do understand that - I do more to a degree because I do live here part time amongst locals and deal with the day to day of doing that -  but mostly I get it from my friends who live here full time and deal with the day to day, like Rob does, so that does give me perspective.

It ain't always "paradise".  A good friend, RIP, once said "the harder the reach, the sweeter the peach" - and if you want to live life on your own terms - the where and when included - there will always be challenges but the rewards will be far greater.

----------


## Delta

* jacking thread

Hey girl, call me!

  jacking over*

----------


## luckychris

TiCtOc!! You Lovely Lady You. Made it back home to Canada, safe and sound I did - but not without thinking of you often!! Totally looked for you at the Jungle on Thurs - was up in the VIP area 'til about 3 or so... then NYE - yup, I went to Luciano's... I understand you couldn't make it - then however, since it was my last night in Paradise aka Negril - found myself on the beach with 14,000 others in a sea of humanity listening to Stone Love!! He kept calling out to me!! It was wild!! IT was AMAZING!! I had the time of my life this past week and a half AND You My Dear, were an instrumental part of it!! I felt reassured when you offered me (a complete stranger!!) a bed for x-mas eve (which is still one of my possible if only regret...) only to find you and your hubby willing to come out with me in order to "show me" what the beach was all about!! Still kinda shocked that I took off to go take a peek at Scrub A Dub mind you and really wanted to let you know that I was okay.... stayed for 10min tops - OMG!! I had such a great time away!! I stayed at the Blue Cave Castle on the cliffs which I plan on writing a fairly glowing report on as well as cruised around with Alrick aka yourjamaicantourguide.com who couldn't have been a kinder soul if he'd have tried!! You were full of smiles and support for me and my journey. You were right, with no internet access (no laptop or Iphone - which in hindsight, I'd a brung...) I had little desire to actively seek these out... I was hoping to run into you - 
That being said, I guess this too then, will have to be one of the "things" you're saving for next time - teehee. As I too, have every intention on ensuring there is a next time!! I pushed through the fear as those impressions you mentioned were with me too, but having done significant amounts of research, playing it cool and knowing when to go - I surprised many a Jamaican that it was my first time visiting their beautiful island. 
Sad?! Oh yes!! Terribly sad to go - it was however mentioned to me that I must go in order to come back!! And it is this that gave me strength enuf to put one foot in front of the other onto the plane out of there.
Negril, Negril - how art you so beautiful?! Everywhere I turned, looked up or looked down - it was another image of perfection. Be it small and insignificant to some of the most famous structures either manmade or natural in the world... Truly Beautiful. As are you. I'm very pleased to hear that you survived the "broke phase" of your trip. I'm sorry I wasn't on hand to give you a hand. I would've as I am also of the philosophy of what goes around, comes around. I gave while I was there and I received. Just as I do here at home. 
I can't wait 'til next time!! What a way to bring in 2012!! So glad I got to meet you and your lovely family. Thank you so much for being you!! Please continue to shine your light. It's paving many a way for many a traveller. Revel. Fulljoy and Embrace.
Christie

----------


## davevols

Welcome to the club Christie, sounds like you got it bad...  don't worry, it only gets worse with each repeat trip.

Glad you hooked up with Alrick, really good guy and driver.  Gonna be seeing him again next week.

----------


## ger

HI Tic, I really enjoyed following your adventure and am allready missing your updates and reports. I first came to Negril in 82 and went many times and then had a break of 17 years. I was down last winter and will be down in 2 weeks. I can't wait. This forum was very helpful when coming back after a long time.

----------


## Bnewb

> Not sure I understand exactly what you mean - but I'll take a guess: running a business, making ends meet - in other words living and working full time in Negril?  Not many people do understand that - I do more to a degree because I do live here part time amongst locals and deal with the day to day of doing that -  but mostly I get it from my friends who live here full time and deal with the day to day, like Rob does, so that does give me perspective.


It's not what I meant. But, your response does give great insight to your understanding!

----------


## rastagal

Hey Tic!  I wish I knew you were staying on longer!  I lost Wi-fi at the hotel on Day 2 so I wasn't able to check in on here.  Last I saw you was cruising around Alfreds Friday night and didn't get to say Good Bye.  I enjoyed meeting you and your family, you guys are a hoot.  I really wish people would get a life already and keep their negative feelings to themselves, but whatever, not everyone can be that civilized I guess  :Smile:   I can't wait to hear about your time in the country.  I just arrived home last night.  I don't do the whole "trip report" thing, because honestly most people couldn't handle it. LOL. I will post some photos when I have time to do the upload.  Until next time. Bless.

----------


## Sheba

Whats up Ms T.?
You missed two brand new episodes of AB FAB sweetie.
Either your under some heavy manners OR no wifi.
Hope you got nuff coleslaw and plenty good nyammings.
Did you manage to sneak in a Q round the back door?
We await with bated breath to hear the latest runnings.
Let the good times roll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_vvHe9ADs8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=x4ybI5PJFuw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTr8VV3z0eY

One Love
B

----------


## Tropical62

Hello Tic, I'm a Lurker here for the last several years and love reading the stories.......

 I've been to Jamaica several times and love it there! I haven't been in awhile and don't know when I'll get back.

But I stopped by to let you know........ this is by far the BEST trip report ever.......I have loved it from you frist post before you even left home....... and the part about have to leave early to get to the other airport.........only to have to go back to the one near you to leave........was just off the chain!!!!!!!........and I would have done the same thing....... 

I am so missing your reort and I hope that you get back to it real soon............I can see that you are a fun loving person with a wonderful family.

BIG UPS TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bertie

Tic We always have fun together and there will always be a next time. Loving the trip reports, Just keep going and PARTY HEART FOR ME!!

----------


## Sweets

Hey Tic, love your report an style of writing! I normally travel by myself and always meet lots of cool people, feel like I've missed out from not meeting up with any of you boardies. Anywho, looking forward to more trip reports  :Smile:

----------


## Sheba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itsy4UM5Oh0

You can run but you can't hide.
Unless you run whey with King Yello.
Tune in girl.
What's the story??

One Love 
B

----------


## poolguywindsor

I am glad I finally got to meet you, and I found you to be nothing like I thought from your trip reports, Wesley is one of the nicest guys I have met.

----------


## TiCtOc

I am at the airport do i dont i do i dont i do i dont i?i have about 3 minutes to board i wannaaaaaaaaaa stayyyy I love yas all and dont think for a second i have forgotten you I wrote a report in the hills every single day and saved pics and will upload them as soon as i m anage to scavenge someones internet connection at home coz i know everything i have will be LOCKED OFF LOL OOOhhh  the joys of jamaica trips lol but mi SOON COME BACK!Its been a blast I need to buy my own internet connection next trip , found it difficult sometimes keeping track of everything! so much I have not done i still have 2 minutes to run the other way !!!stay tuned as soon as I get back I will start posting the rest of my report xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Patty Sather

to you and your family, safe flight tic..we will hear from you on the other side..., bless

----------


## Marko

you gotta go........to come back

safe travels to you and your family.....jah bless

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## poolguywindsor

I bet it will be the quietest Tic has been in weeks on that long flight home. She will have to sleep for a week to catch up.

----------


## Sheba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4r5C6MUqO4

No worries babes.
Likklle while to regroup rest up  and get along with tings and you will soon be back.
You are blessed to have your Jamaica ever present with you.
Walk good.
B x

----------


## Sheba

oops.

----------


## NEGRILJAIL

The end of a true saga ..but no worries ..you're mi overspent stories are quickly being replaced by gerry g's ...i'm a rock star more money than b.....s stories .. AHHHHH the wonder of Negril !!!

----------


## sandy-girl

Tic!!! Where are the reports from the country? Waiting!!!

----------


## RICK

Waiting......seems you are taking your time on the final up date.......Please do leave us hanging too long Tic.....Please.

----------


## RICK

Sory that should read do not leave us hanging......

----------


## TiCtOc

Hey everyone I am home safe and sound but I have to wait up to 72 hours for my internet connection to go back online boooo I should be on today or tomorrow by the latest so I can post all of the rest of my report.I am getting impatient waiting for my internet to come back on grrr!!
Also after quickly scanning the board I see the biartching is BACK in full force LOL I have only been gone for 5 minutes- I soooo need to get back there!

----------


## TiCtOc

p.s I thought I would have my jetlag day on the flight home but got crammed in next to someone elses unruly 6 year old child who thought it would be fun to poke and kick and slap me every 5 seconds for nearly ten hours LOL I came home and just got straight back into things no tiredness no jetlag nothing just a feeling of wth am I doing back here nooooo.Check back soon hopefully no longer than 24 hours I should be back up and running!

----------


## Schuttzie

So glad you home safe and sound but sorry for you that you had to leave.  Keep all your memories alive and treasure them!  Can't wait for more about your country travels  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

I may have to DESTROY the postman if he brings me any more bills, I had enough to swim in LOL ahhh who cares it was all worth it!I am looking forward to posting the rest ASAP

----------


## Vince

Sorry about the bills :Frown: -Lets keep this party going!!-Let the trip report about the country :Smile:

----------


## irieworld

hey tic, are you recovered enough from your travels to give us a taste a of your country travels? I am kinda going through trip report withdrawals with Gerry and Brasi winding down  (and where are the exciting guy out on the town narratives boys?) and thanks be that rastagal is putting up some great stories along with rumpole--but Tic come back and give us a taste of country please  :Smile:

----------


## Jamerican71

Hey Tic Toc - I haven't read everything but I did read your review about the party you hosted and your Travellers review.  First of all, I thought you planned a fantastic day for all of us but I guess Mother Nature had other plans.  I didn't really meet other boardies as everybody appeared to be in their own group including my large group but I did meet Dawn.

Because of you, I was finally able to follow through on my numerous promises to Monk to buy a brick - I purchased 2 bricks and spent some time speaking with the people who made the presentation.

I was very surprised at the condition of the pool.  The water was very cloudy and extra cold and it didn't have anything to do with the rain.  That pool needed some serious cleaning.  You played a great hostess especially ensuring that we all got our rum punch!  We kind of expected a waitress taking drink orders so when that didn't happen, my cousin went to the bar to get us drinks and we were surprised they ran out of Red Stripe.  I did ask one of the sons what happened and he said he was unsure but was working on it.....I think that is something that should have been figured out much earlier from management.    

We had planned to do the buffet but after the service we received, most of the folks in my group decided they didn't want to but some did go to the restaurant and hand ordered food there.  The rest went back to NBCC, ordered, ate our food and finished way before those that stayed at Travellers. 

I got a kick out of the raffle - you and your 200 numbers.  I loved how you kept the smile on your face the entire time. 

I hope to meet up again in Negril again!

----------


## TiCtOc

*I cannot explain how it felt to be leaving Negril, there are no words apart from a big boo hoo for me!*
*I was trying to hold it all together, trying real hard, it seemed the shortest visit ever and I do not know why as I squeezed every secondof fun I could out of my trip I savoured every second and enjoyed every minute,I barely slept so I missed no time at all yet I felt my holiday was only just beginning yet it was ending.

*
*People were saying goodbye my friends, the staff, thedrivers the tourists.I was holding it all together and then our musician friend came to say goodbye and played a song which he wrote which is a favourite of mine and we regularly stood at the piano in travellers beach resort with me sipping on a rum and pepsi stood by the piano just like in the movies listeningto a song being played he wrote himself and sung to me (yes the family were there too for enquiring minds!) sometimes I would just listen to him sing that song though, so he came and said goodbye and played the song and all of the musical memories of the month came flashing back one after the other after theother.Remembering the sweet little musical sounds from the strumming of one stringon a guitar to the heavy sounds of the bongo drum , keyboards , big drum kitsand then of course my favourite of all, the big bass- sound system speakers ,the ones that when they get plugged in , nothing in the whole world matters andthe bass starts to fill up your soul until you almost explode with bass and happiness, if you do not like loud Jamaican music or music in general you willat this point wonder if I have lost the plot but for those of you who lovesound systems and music you know what I am talking  about!BOOM BOOM BOOM yes yes LOL now I knowwhy that man says yes yes, the Jamaican music and speakers start to fill your soul!*

----------


## TiCtOc

BOOM B*OOM BOOM Once you go you know, if you don’t know you need to get to know BOOM BOOM BOOM*

*That is the sound I will miss terribly until I return, no sound systems where I live, none at all.Not even a little hum or  a whistle NOTHING AT ALL.The only beat I hearat home is my heart pounding to get back to Jamaica BOOM BOOM BOOM!*
*I can only now dream of the BOOM BOOM BOOM until I return.*
*So I was holding back my emotions, I usually wait until my family are well out of the way before I get emotional they have never seen me upset about Jamaica, maybe they do not realise how much in love with it I am?*
*So we fill up the car, the musician jumps in to get out up the road and my eyes start to fill up.I turned the other way hoping nobodywould notice but my husband saw me and started complaining and shouting at me asking what the hell am I crying at I never cried before then the driver is looking at me in amazement as he has drove me everywhere for a month always seeing me laughing and smiling with my likkle bottle of rum I do not think he could believe I had tears then the kids were making jokes and the musician asked was I crying LOL world swallow me up LOL I couldn’t stop the tears they just bust out no controlling it this time I usually wait until a quiet moment or behind my shades and shed a tear but I had forgotten to put my shades onso..*
*BAWLOUT*

----------


## Sheba

Hush.
No Woman nah cry.
It is always hard to leave. Luckily you were only leaving Negril at that stage.
Hope you had a ball for the remainder of your time.
Glad your internet connection is up and running.  Looking forward to hear the rest of your adventures.
One love
B

----------


## TiCtOc

*My first night in the country is usually a scary drama filled one! I never know what, when, why or how but I usually get afraid of something at least once but I must love it because I always return!*

*So my first night I head to my bedroom at 8.45pm WOW **Tictoc going to bed early ALERT,***
*nighty night family an early night for me.*
*So I fall into a deep sleep and about 2am I had some freaky weird dream that I cannot remember but it was a bit scary and I jolted awake,EXPECTING to see a shimmer of light from the bathroom light that I left on but NO I am in total darkness, by total darkness I mean the darkest place Ihave ever been in my entire life and I was scared and my heart was pumping I knew I had a bad dream but could not remember it and now I was wondering if I had gone blind or was still dreaming .Where was the light?? where was my hands ??OMG.I can’t see?*
*Shouted my husband awake and shoved him a little to wake up I said put the light on  put the light on, so a lot of grumbling ensued and he lolled out of bed and then SMACK into the wall to find the light! More grumbling and rassing and then whack he bangs into another wall at which point I discreetly laugh to myself LOL (excuse my wickedness lol) He was going mad waking up the house asking who has switched all the electric off why do no lights work.So his dad gave him a flashlight that worked on and off so another drama from my husband until he found another!He brought it in to the bedroom, we were told the electric company switched the electric off and also all street lights too so it was really pitch black.I have never witnessed it that dark before,  Darker than dark, now I know why people talk about packing flashlights and candles omg I will always pack one in future!*
*So that was my first night scary drama over with as I always have a drama of being scared on my first night- different scare each time!- I expect it and know it will always happen at some point!They got me!*
*So I fell back asleep the torch/flashlight went off and after about half an hour I wanted to switch position so moved my leg up the bed fast I don’t know why  my stupid leg was moving so fast maybe a duppy touched it LOL AND WHAM almost kneecapped myself into the dyamn wall , who the heck moved the wall so close?OMG I eventually fall asleep and the night gets cold so woke up again to get under the sheet,poked hubby a few times because of his incessant snoring then fell into a nice sleep and had visions of me having a nice lie in bed in the morning perhaps breakfast in bed even, I had no plans at all except to totally chill with all of the family and get all of our projects wrapped up.*
*I was thinking of lazing around on my bed the next morning with the sun shining through the slatted windows munching my breakfast in bedas I drifted off to sleep…*
*BANG, CRANK , RATTLE, WHACK, BOOMM , OMG WTH??*
* I jolted awake beforeI even had thoughts of being awake or it being morning.It sounded like the army was in town and coming to take me away.What was that? Hard to sleep in the country you know*
*JOLT---- SMASH ----RATTLE???*

----------


## TiCtOc

> Hello Tic, I'm a Lurker here for the last several years and love reading the stories.......
> 
>  I've been to Jamaica several times and love it there! I haven't been in awhile and don't know when I'll get back.
> 
> But I stopped by to let you know........ this is by far the BEST trip report ever.......I have loved it from you frist post before you even left home....... and the part about have to leave early to get to the other airport.........only to have to go back to the one near you to leave........was just off the chain!!!!!!!........and I would have done the same thing....... 
> 
> I am so missing your reort and I hope that you get back to it real soon............I can see that you are a fun loving person with a wonderful family.
> 
> BIG UPS TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that is very kind and sweet of you thankyou x

----------


## TiCtOc

*What time is this?*
*LA LA LA LAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
*HUH?*
*LALALALALA LAAAAAAAAAAAAA???*
*ARMY HAS BROUGHT THE CHOIR?*
*It was still a bit dark in the bedroom*
*6:30 am It is praise the lord time OMG I did not remember about morning praise I forgot to put it on the planner! Whole house is opened up and all the family are singing praises and then readings from the bible --HELP*
*I am not a very good morning person.*
*Praise god thankyou for letting me be here please let me roll over for another few moments!*
*Then my son came knocking on my door telling me the cats need feeding and his nana has given him some delicious tea that tasted like chocolate and marshmellows .It was MILO*
*He ended up having 1 milo and two cups of tea.We are not tea drinkers back home so another novelty for him.*
*I was trying to savour the moment and enjoy the day but my husband was going mad, he does not like having to control his behaviour and behave then he got woke up early by singing LOL and then he is saying I spent the money so I better replace it and organise some more NOW and he kept sayingit and saying it and moaning and grumbling about every single thing in the universe for most of the day.Everything in it’s own time though..*
*He is like that sometimes , infact most times, I had hoped along holiday would chill him out as I always do but my plan always fails I  him.And I have given up trying, now I tend to shut my ears off or plug my ipod in!*
*I can’t deal with negative grumbles from anyone else probably because I am surrounded by a cloud of grumbles on a daily basis from within my home!No one can grumble more than him so I can’t take even one grumble from anyone unless it is an absolute emergency as I get more than my fair share at home.*
*So I cannot let it steal my joy and happiness and have to bust out of the grumble bubble!*
*I called our niece who is my age , a Jamaican lady who is pregnant who the pushchair was for.She said she is up and ready and she soon come. She used to live here where I am staying now and we used to have lots of fun and late night chats and sleepovers and cooking sessions but now she hasher own little family and I miss her here. So 30 minutes later she arrived andwe caught up and she was pleased with the baby pram/pushchair . Husband was still grumbling he wanted water from the shop and other things which we did not need, tap water is fine here and it is not a home where you sit drinking beer and he is not much of a beer drinker anyway he was just finding something to grumble about so when my nieces time came when she  had to leave he said he was going to get dropped off in town and asked did I want to go so I said no- you just go because we did not need to go and needed to be careful with money so he got mad again and said I should go so I thought great I will get dumped down there for unnecessary items then have to make my own way back CHO!*
*So I jumped in and my niece got out with me in the town ,she didn’t have to but she is nice like that, heavily pregnant too, so I got a few basic items and I only had 2000j in my pocket and I needed 120j for taxi fare home so I added up the price of the contents of my shopping trolley carefully, then got to the till and realised I had not added tax dayamn that part always gets me I hate that.The price should be inclusive I am no good with percentages, just tell me a total.I cannot cope with adding all percentages allthe time on bills and shopping and hotel!Tell me the amount you want from me dammit! Hardly any other country adds it separately.*
*So I realised I did not have enough money left for a patty which my son had requested so she gave me some money for two patties she is such a lovely person and it was probably her taxi fare home because I heard someone say they were going to come and pick her up.She would give her last dime to help.I said I would pay her back tomorrow as she was not coming back tothe house but was going out of town.*
*My niece knows everyone in town she is so lovely all the drivers know her and know exactly where we want to go by saying a persons name not an address of their house , if you say you wanna go tictocs house for example and its 5 miles away every driver knows where that is, its cool!*




*And she take**s everything in her stride and she is constantly on her mobile phone she must go through millions of phone cards**!Always someone calling her to chat about something and everyone always waving to her and saying hi all the neighbours and shopworkers.She used to have a shop in the town but now has a new one out of town.She has always been an inspiration to me as she is a very good hearted person who will help wherever and whenever she can and she started with absolutely nothing and has become a strong independent woman now.*
*The song nuttin 2 sometin comes to mind and it proves you can do whatever you set your mind too. She is not afraid of nothing or no-one and takes everything in her stride yet still manages to be nice to everyone and make things happen.**

*

----------


## TiCtOc

*She’s a lovely woman always made time for me and my family even when it meant missing work and losing money to show me how to get toplaces or how to feed my family or where to shop.She would never leave us in the lurch or stuck for the sake of money NEVER.*

*And that works both ways.I would drop whatever I was doing if she needed me.*
*So I headed back to the family home and saw a few goats along the way and I saw something looking at me what the heck is THAT?*
*2 huge bulls or cows looking at me LOL*
*Dogs looking both ways to cross the road!*
*Then our nephew came to the house after school, He used to come to Negril with us but the family has expanded now and we will have tostart thinking about bigger accomodations to keep up the family holidays either bigger or low cost,Maybe we could all go to Westport cottages or NBCC for awhile as they have space, Westport is definitely the most economical though plus they have a kitchen.*
*All the children have been playing happily for hours all the cousins and the cats and they all had their little gadgets out and was just being happy nice kids yay no complaining.Even hubby is on best behaviour for a single moment!*
*My sister in law had already dealt with the fishman truck before I got out of bed so I gave some money for the fish and she spent ages cooking and cleaning the fish and then after a few hours dished out a delicious meal.Yay just what I always wanted and I really really enjoyed it, best meal since I got here and the sauce yes sirrrrr or YES YES as that man in Negril would say!*
*I still have not made my coleslaw though. I will tomorrow LOL will tomorrow ever come?                      * 
*I found a spot earlier near the gate, I sunbathed stood up resting my neck on the gate staring at the palm trees in front of the amazingmountain views.I heard a cockerel and watched pretty butterflies dancing around.*
*My father in laws brother came to say happy new year and we went and saw the local neighbourhood fix it man he fixes everything , gatesbuildings, everything.he was working on a big 3 storey house an English familyhave just bought facing my in laws house , it looks like it will be very niceand room for a pool spiral staircase very nice hmmm stop giving me ideas!*
*The sky is red now sun setting over the mountains.*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## irieworld

I was laughing out loud at your scary first night in the country! It sounds like your niece is a lovely, inspiring, strong woman and you finally got your home-cooked JA food, yay! Loving the second installment of your trip. Stay warm--it is cold here in New York, too.

----------


## TiCtOc

*I have a tiny bit more money arriving tomorrow from backhome and I am not in anyone’s good books and it is my final cash injection andI think I may be in big trouble when I get home but I cannot say it has notbeen worth it! It has been brilliant for all of us and we never quite know whenwe will be able to return so we always make the best of it each and every time.*

*It all gets paid back and then we save again.*
*I have to think carefully about how to do my next trip asthe amount I am spending each year has gone way beyond buying land and buildingan extremely nice house when I add up the totals.*
*The sun has set once again and it has been a perfect day inJamaica.The temperature in the evenings are luke warm, body temperature justlike in my home at home but I do have the heating on, so it is not cold but nothot , just right, the days are sunny now and the evenings are cool.*
*The kids are happy, my belly is happy and my husband has notmoaned for 20 minutes now ha ha.*
*Life is sweet.*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I could manage on a next to zero budget I need verylittle money to be happy in Jamaica mac and cheese 90j for FOUR meals, patties90j, coco bread 50j water FREE beach FREE swimming FREE walking dancing laughingtalking FREE. Sunshine FREE and I would just get a low cost room.But I have tocater to everyone and not just myself.*

*The sun has come up and today is a new day, I hope thingssettle down so we can just chill with the family.I want to sunbathe outside buthave no lounger and the chairs from indoors will get sun damage so I am goingto work on this problem today LOL Life is good when over Christmas and new yearthe only major problem you have is finding something to sunbathe on!*
*Like I said yesterday everytime I speak I am reminded of atune that is played in Jamaica there is a song for everything and lastnightssong would have been called MY LIFE AINT EASY LIKE 123

*
*But today is a new day in beautiful Jamaica and I will havemy fun regardless.

*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I might have a stroll into town and maybe take the kids to alittle cookshop where they play music and let them choose some dvds that we canall watch later.We are usually the only white people in this town but it doesnot matter everyone is usually nice to us and welcoming.We get called whiteybut I do not take offence as it is actually the truth I am white so I can notsay they are saying anything wrong!I prefer to be called whitey than fattyanyway LOL.I must lose some weight before my next trip !I say this every tripthen return fatter than ever LOLOL.(Some call me browning depending on how my tan is going i think lol)??I am getting up and ready now for some funin the sun, I know it is out there just ready and waiting for me to get up andget out there so I will speak to you all soon x*

----------


## TiCtOc

*Life could not be better(well except for the bankbalance  but you cannot expecteverything!)*

*It is 6.30pm , mummy-in law  is changed for bed some family have gone homesome are staying over for a sleepover.*
*She is such a lovely nana.They are really nice grandparentsand have been there for every single one of the families many children.They arehead of the household, head of the family and they have done a great job, notsure what happened to my husbands manners but you always get one I supposeLOL.He was the baby of the family so they are a bit lax with the rules on himand he is the only one who has an attitude sometimes and it is allowed for ashort time.*
*There are rules in this family and I think I need to startimplementing more in my own !!My kids have pretty much had what they wantedwithin reason and never caused or been in any trouble but when they play up/act up they can act up!*
*They are good kids on the whole though and my husband saysthat’s because I give them everything they want but it is not I only give whatI can and you shouldn’t have kids if you cant give them what you can withinreason.They are all my babies I know I whined about the food costs but pleaseforgive me!* 
*I whine at any prices and costs if I think they are higherthan they should be even if I was a millionaire I still like fair pricing., itjust happened to be food costs this time and btw some food costs in Jamaica areoff the rictor scale I do not know who makes up those prices but WOW.*
*Some eye popping prices on some items.It just kept adding upand up and up it was not my kids fault at all just a bit of a shocker on someof the items that’s all.*
*If you have endless bags of money Jamaica is definitely anamazing paradise to play in, You can get everything you desire in a perfectparadise.*
*I am having a sleep over party in a different town thisSaturday, one of the family, her partner is well into his music and apparentlyhas a good bass speaker wooooooo, you can take tictoc from Negril but not thebass speakers from tictoc!This should be fun,I have not slept at the new housethough and I hope I am not afraid of anything LOL.*
*This will be fun regardless even if I am scared a littlethat will add to the adventure.We always enjoy our time here it is just on atotally different level.*
*My family(well actually just me, my family are still intraining) can adapt to any situation in any country and make the best of everysituation.Where ever we lay our hat that’s our home.*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*My family should be thankful I have not chosen Africansafari to go on an adventure holiday, on some you actually hunt for your ownfood if you wish to eat and then walk across the desert or by camel.*

*There are many different ways of life out there and I intendto let my family see as many as possible so they can choose which one theyprefer and where they want to settle because I tell you, raining cold miserablesilent England with no soul, spirit or music or love just staring out of awindow looking at the same cold miserable mess is not a place I will besettling,  it is my base just for nowuntil better comes along.I have found my better I just need to better myself tomake better even  better when I arrive atmy final destination*!

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*Every time I speak I think of a dancehall song here, reggaeand dancehall is running through my veins!*

*A car nearly backed into me and my husband was shouting theynearly reversed in to you*
*And all I could think of was the song “reverse di ting”

*

----------


## TiCtOc

*And I HEARD BACK IT UP BACK IT UP*
*So I was thinking of the song back it up !



I could have got run over and died but all I could do was recall dancehall lyrics*

----------


## TiCtOc

And there is a song about final destination too
And when I needed a phone card there is a song called phonecard ,phone card,phone card I will post them all for you !
And my driver asked did I need to stop and I wanted to singDRIVER DON’T STOP AT ALL buju banton LOL

----------


## TiCtOc

*I LOVE the song only* *man she want its been played non stopsince my arrival and popcaan sings it and he is Negril in a few days I so wishI could go to see him I love that song popcaan and yellowman I am about tomiss.


*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I am going to leave it here for now and go and chat on theverandha todays chatting was about politics and all of the latest happenings.*

----------


## TiCtOc

I tasted the macaroni cheese
 today in the packet, the one my kids were pulling their faces at in Negril.It was delicious I really enjoyed it and the kids said mmm yummy this is nicer than the other one so obviously someone either cooked it wrong or something because it was the same packet.It was really nice too, I wish I would have tasted it at the start of my holiday it would have been macaroni and cheese everyday LOL it was really nice think it was about 100j or even 80j a packet with everything included and it fed 4 people BARGAIN ALERT!

*But because the kids said it was awful I never tried it and it is Jamaicas hidden secret!I want to buy some to take home.*
*Today I went house hunting in dreamland! I looked at a lot of mini mansions all being built and looked at plots of land for sale and discussed prices and deals that could be had.We discussed how much land costs and then how much materials and workmanship cost to build.There are some magnificent mini mansions around here and I even wrote a song about it!*
*I saw cows and goats and a variety of cute pretty flowers and plants which are perfect for my sons school project and the sun was beaming down through the clouds so you could see the rays it was like God whispering through the clouds or blowing gently through the clouds, maybe he is gently blowing some reggae my way ha ha.*
*Last night I got into bed and I heard BOOM BOOMBOOM and I thought am I dreaming? Am I still in Negril?There was a big party round here somewhere and I was NOT notified dayammn.*
*Sounded really good too.I did check the signs yesterday for parties but they were all out of date.*
*It is homecooked chicken in sauce with veg and rice and peas today and I still have not been shopping for the coleslaw LOL I am so last minute it is unbelievable will I ever get my coleslaw I wonder?*
*I am taking the kids into town tomorrow maybe go to Kfc or a burger bar and get some dvds so I will pick up some coleslaw ingredients then!*
*I was going to go today but lack of sleep from the party noise and psychotic animals got to me a bit today!*
*I am surrounded by lizards , gigantic spiders, cows, goats, butterflies, dogs and cats and that is without bending my neck who knows what is around the corner for this city girl!*
*I am not a big pet person I sometimes feel I have landed in the middle of a jungle like big zoo! Moooooooo woof woff meow hissssss ssssss and of course the vultures and the tree frogs and the cockerels.*
*If they all shut the hell up when I want to go to bed I am happy.If not  they drive me crazy like lastnight and we had to intervene and separate them as it is insane .*
*My sister in law has a tortoise and a chicken and a donkey and some goats too.*
*SQUAK  HEE- HOR HEE -HOR HELPPPPPP!*
*CITY GIRL TURNED JUNGLE-ISTA*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Schuttzie

Thank you, Tic Toc, for continuing your report.  It's so nice to hear about your adventures in country.  I love getting out and away from things  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

*My review of Westport cottages.*
*I am going to be honest and have to say that the concrete room that comes with private bathroom did have a funky smell.I do not know what it was and I never really bothered to find out.If you were staying in it for a length of time simply bring some bleach and an air freshner and any home comforts you feel you need.*
*The wooden cottages are just that, little wooden cottages and they have a bed and clean sheets and a fan , some have two double beds.They do not smell at all and are a perfect camping style base.Cabins are 20 us pernight, or 1000j per person per night.There is a large shared kitchen which youu sually have all to yourself a couple of stoves/cookers and 3 large fridgefreezers and lots of pots and pans to use.*
*A table and chairs a toaster and some other bits and bobs.Wooden huts have shared outdoor sinks showers, toilets there are a couple dotted around , never unavailable if needed.There are washing lines there and it is a great sun trap and each wooden hut has its own verandha/balcony where you can watch the sky turn from day to night and watch and feel the sun come up.It is a small gated patch of land secure with only one small front gate which someone watches 24/7*
*The owner Joseph is a very nice Jamaican man and will go out of his way to help you if he can.He has a lot of return guests from all over the world and is starting to expand a little.Mostly back packers or students or people who have flown a long way and want to keep costs down that stay here many repeat visitors though.In  the evening everyone plays dominoes or drinks their red stripes on their verandha or washes their clothes and hangs them out.It is directly across the road from shields/travellers beach resort and is a hop and a skip away from the beach perfect location and right next door to fatties best cheap cook shop in the area!*
*I do not want to big it up too much as it is definitely no luxury resort I do not want you going there with great expectations other than what it is.It is camping but indoors in a wooden hut.It is clean safe and has a kitchen a roof a toilet and shower a gate and a nice owner and is seconds from the beach, good location at dirt cheap price.If you can handle camping style holidays and are on a budget or want somewhere long term then this is the place for you.I have stayed before I stayed again and then returned for a further two days and I would stay again.The owner Joseph is a kind friendly man and knows just about everyone and everything.*
*Nice people there I have pleasant stays there my only complaint was the smell in the concrete room but like I said I never bothered to get rid of it fully! I would either buy cleaning products and freshener next time or maybe just stay in the wooden huts.*
*I will return there.*
*Please note this is not a resort it is more of a camping style place but with everything you need as a base in Negril.No hassle safe environment but very budget style.Do not expect hotel style premises but it is a safe friendly environment with a lovely owner and has everything you need for about 20 dollars a night BEAT THAT!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*****I  missed this part out...my arrival in country from negril day 1****
**(From when I WAS CRYING IN THE CAR SAYING BYE TO NEGRIL)
OMG LOL what was this?What a wuss I am. TICTOC was crying OMG nobody makes tictoc cry EVER only Jamaica can make me cry.I never cry I don’t really show feelings too much it’s too much effort LOL*
*But there I was bawling like a baby…wiped my eyes let out our friend and on with our journey into the hills.Bye bye Negril until we meet again and everyone and everything in it.And of course all of the people and things and food and places I SAVED especially for next time.*
*I should practise what I preach and do everything in the here and now as next time and ONE DAY may never come but I can’t, I like to save things so I have things to look forward to for next time and always save the best things until last.*
*I have saved a lot of things to do on my return,*
* I need to bring a whole stashful of money though to complete it all.There was a traffic accident at the roundabout on the way out of Negril then we took the road past rooftop club out of Negril.I waved bye bye to the beach park BYE BYE My baby soundsystem I LOVE you BOOM BOOM BOOM I waved bye to the patty shop and fatties and the blue sea and American pie nightclub and all of the little spots I will miss, Looked fondly through the window that was tinted and the handle was b@@@@ broke so I could not put it down and take photographs damn!*
*We passed bamboo avenue and middle quarters and past Peter toshs burial site.We arrived fairly quickly to the family home.*
*My father in law greeted us at the gate Hey we are homeeee*
*He is doing really well I think he is about 90 years old now*
*Then my mother in law came out and my sister in law and one of her children.Some chicken and home cooked gorgeous sauce waiting for me wooooo this is what I been waiting for the real deal homecooked food.
Pictures of me all up on the walls in my wedding dress and photographs of all of my family , yes this is my home I am welcome here and happy and it is always nice here.*
*Theres meeeee TICTOC on the wall ha ha (Long story took me a while to get my photos up there maybe i will tell u later on but then I am not a maybe girl so most likely I will lol)*
*There are 2 new additions here a mother cat and baby kitten quite cute even though I am not a pet person.I have taken photographs to share with you.*
*So our driver decided he want to HOLD A VYBE LOL take a likkle rest hold a vyb a meditation LOL*
*WTH I said you gonna get me in CHUBBLE If my rum is banned your stuff is definitely BANNED so he went round side of the house LOL*
*NAUGHTY NAUGHTY so I am now on an official rum ban and I have to behave , maybe we will attend church, the children best behave or else! No whining about food no sirrrrrr*
*Homework is a full time priority now.*
*There are quite a few trees growing in the yard, coconut, lime, oranges, bananas and mangos and some other things I have not learned about yet.*

----------


## TiCtOc

*My son was very pleased to see his grandparents and immediately started to tell them he now has some adult teeth and about his school.*

*I hear my sister in law talk about how fat we got LOL yes that is us big fat people LOL don’t start me on the food prices ha ha.*
*Waved to the neighbours I am waiting for one nice lady to arrive home she always looks out for my in-laws very nice lady.*
*So I have a little bit of rum left in my suitcase,not sure if that will make an appearance or not, I have a bedroom door lock, Access to Jamaican music as long as I play quietly LOL I could have a private party LOL but for now I will remain on best behaviour!*
*I am currently watching the sun set over the mountains and a new journey is beginning and my  other journey has ended.Its all so emotional 2 different worlds in one same country.Both worlds I love the same.*
*One,  partying concerts and soundsystems and love of my life which is always taken away from me – MUSIC.*
*And the other- family and church and talking and cooking and learning*
*Both Worlds I love are here in one country JAMAICA and I want them to last forever.If I could bring my parents here it would be really good.*
*Apart from a few family members I have no connection to England apart from my passport.NOTHING is there for me miserable old cold hellhole!*
*All the Jamaicans I know who wanted to go to England thinking it would be a better life soon shot back on a plane straight back to Jamaica!*
*So now the sun is setting over the mountain views and the house is in darkness and is getting all of the wooden shutters closed up.It is as quiet as a mouse peaceful and serene the only sound is the tapping of my keyboard with my nails done in Negril I miss you Negril!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*LOL I can hear my son rambling on to his Jamaican auntie about cat food and how many tins does it eat and when OMG stop questioning her!*

*He likes the kitten he is being real nosey OMG*
*I am allowed to drink out of the glasses in the posh glasses cabinet woieeeee V.I.P MI SEH!*
*I am always made to feel at home here I can be myself ,their home is my home , my home is theirs, my inlaws came to our home in England a few years back a couple of times.Now they do not feel up to the journey.*
*WOW YOU CAN HEAR A PIN DROP HERE NOW, THE MOON IS COMINGOUT, THE KITTEN GAVE A PURR and even the children are enjoying the peace and quiet.*
*I find it very entertaining that my husband has to control his mood swings as my inlaws are still mommy and daddy and discipline still rules the roost ha ha* 
*Peace and quiet time for me yay!*
*Aww my mother in law is now dressed in nighty with her little plaits in her hair she is so cute and so loving to us all.*
*No mr egos live here only NICE people,nice polite well mannered lovely people.YES YES! I am a bit out of my element now as I have no plans nor a fund for any plans so it will be taking each day as it comes and each new day will bring a new plan.The family smiled when they saw the pushchair it was worth the extra effort on a minibus 2 trains a tube and a 10 hr aeroplane and another transfer plus one more drive just to get that one little smile.I am waiting to give it my neice who I will hopefully see very soon.My childrens cousin age 14 is staying over so the kids can play Jamaica style and he is very creative and has already made a toy car from plastic bottles andcaps and string just like my son said he wanted to make so he can teach him how to build toys.*
*Then my son can show some children back home how to do it.*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I brought some cheese, spaghetti ,egg and toast for supper so we will have a little midnight feast with our packets of cookies too! Let me live here in Jamaica I am so upset that this journey has almost ended yet I feel I never even got to begin.I have to get straight back here although the loans I took to top up the zero budget I can only imagine the mess of bills I will return to!*

*Hopefully they will not take too long to deal with and I will be back.*
*OMG my husband just asked his mother for rum LOL he said I know you got some for people to have at Christmas as they treat the neighbours to a little if they visit at Christmas so she said yes she hid it LOL so hesaid where and poured himself half a glass OMG lol I am not getting involved.Right in front of the Jesus and his disciples picture too!*
*I am chilling out tonight I am in the zone going to chat with the family with no TV no noise cook up my little snack supper and sit out on the verandha with my father in law.That is the plan for tonight.The kids are working on their school projects and will then head to bed after cleaning up!*
*Nighty night my friends, that was a saying my nana used to say before she died Nighty night sleep tight.*
*From the hills and interior of my baby Jamaica.I was sad to leave Negril but it is not totally over yet.*
*I would love to come back for the yellowman show but do not have taxi fare.Maybe I could call him ask him to pick me up along the way! HA I WISH*
*Hubby would totally ban that idea LOL*
*For everything someone says there is a song to back it up! Infact there is actually a song called back it up LOL Jamaica is full of musicand there is a song for absolutely everything you are talking about and everytime I speak here I cannot help but remember the songs that sing about it so I will start adding the songs to the reports!*
*I have to go it is bible study time :0 reading passages out loud- everyone LATER X*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Lady Jane

Nighty Night, 
sleep tight,
don't let the bed bugs bite.
If they do,
take off your shoe,
and beat them till they're black and blue!

LOL, thats what my Grandmother would say.

Nice report and nice pics. Can u tell us who is whom in the pictures?

----------


## TiCtOc

LOL i never knew the ending of the song!

the first picture of me with just one person a lady..that is our niece who I was telling you all about.

the two young boys are nephews from different mothers in different countries,
one is our nephew one is our great nephew, 
the lady on her own is one of my sister in laws and the two men are brothers...the one on the right side of the screen is my father in law and the man beside him is his brother

----------


## Seveen

i can feel the calm and serenity of country living through your words - nice!

----------


## Sheba

So lovely to see you in the bosom of your family.
I hope your lovely girls did well in their exams
I know what you mean about the UK. I can't imagine living back there.
Nice for a visit in the summer.
Don't you just hate it when they tell you, My girl you look fat and nice and it's  meant  as a compliment?
I have been pissed off to many times so I usualy crash diet at least 2 months before i visit. 

One Love
B

----------


## Lady Jane

Thanks Tic for naming who is whom. Thats the niece that got the stroller?

----------


## TiCtOc

lady jane @ yes that's her :Smile:

----------


## Sheba

Ms T,
I have sent you a likkle piece of Jamaica.
I subscribed you to Iriefm for 1 month.
As of today 16.01.12, 21.00 European time

Your user name *TicToc*
Please pm me for Password.

I couldn't private message you as you are TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
popular and your message box is FAT

Hope you get through.
Hopefully it will help you with your withdrawal symptons of Jamaica.
Thank you so much for your heartfelt report.
I loved it and it got me through the lonely times here in foreign.
Hopefully buck up some time in Jamaica.  Land we love
One love

B


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYGe0...eature=related


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## TiCtOc

*I feel that less money means less choices.Money definitelymakes the world go round but then you see people managing with no money andstill being happy so I have mixed thoughts on that comment.Money cannot buylove but it can buy a bit of fun and happiness!*

*I think I would need a lot of money to be totally happy inJamaica as there is so much to enjoy here, the nature and scenery and beauty isfree but entertainment and activities are not free.*
*As soon as I return all my cash will go straight back into aJamaica pot but I will have to think about how that will be spent next time.*
*I also have to keep my family happy and some of them prefer another country where every day is a fun day every day can be a tour day asfood is cheap and we easily upgrade to all inclusives and family tours are really cheap and fun and can be done daily with not even a thought of cost.*
*Some of you think I was wrong to sort of focus this holiday on myself but most did not realise that I was with the family from 7am til atleast 7pm usually 10pm when they were heading to bed so I did not miss a second of family time and this is MY first holiday to enjoy MYSELF.Its never really happened before, we travel around the world and all of my holidays except Jamaican holidays for the last 16 years almost have been total FAMILY ORIENTATED holidays, nannies, childrens club poolside family entertainment where we get upas a family and have to get involved in silly competitions and dances and win prizes or certificates,…extremely little to no alcohol gets consumed and we get on stage to do a winners umpa lumpa dance in an evening.After a full days of family activities which do not get me wrong they are great they are fun I enjoy those holidays but Jamaica is just a tiny slice of life for ME that I enjoy, my family like it too but probably me the most and it is the only slice of happiness I get just for me…so this time for the first time in 16 years mummy let her hair down and went to a few parties so what?slap my wrists lol.I havebeen a mother 24/7 for 16 years, never went out , never had a social life since forever so now the girls are about to finish high school and start college I just felt like letting my hair done as if to celebrate the fact we made it and are about to start a new chapter.*
*I have done 16 years of teletubbies and tweenies and singing to I am a Barbie girl and flying all over Europe with them getting involved in fancy dress and singing and dancing competitions and dressing as fairies and doing the goddamn umpa lumpa dance..again not knocking it but I am ready for something a little different and my son is not into all of that he is happy doing his fresh orange juice hunt and veg hunt and things in Jamaica he is morethan happy there and the girls are getting too big now to enjoy the Barbie girls and dressing as fairies thing.So I just decided we would all enjoy this holiday in our own ways doing our own thing as we are all now at big turning stages of our life and all expect different things from a holiday so we just made the best of it and it is hard sometimes trying to please everyone so come night time..For this one holiday out of 16 years worth of holidays I pleased myself for the first time ever.Cant say I did not enjoy it LOL , now I know what I missed all those years but I am still young enough to do it when my kids are all fully grown.*
*I have been a totally obsessive compulsive suffocating protecting mother all their lives, involved in every single extra curricular school activity and program, we have certificates coming out of our ears we were always in it to win it and always did and everywhere we went the mums knew my girls would win or come away with a prize!..Its almost all over , they leave high school, start college and mummy has to take a step back and let them do a bit of their own thing.They are rarely out of my sight , do not go away from where I can see or get hold of them within seconds at home and boys are still totally out of the question , People laugh at that so if I really have to deal with the fact that my kids are growing up , going to do their own thang and go out and have fun of their own, then hell, I must make sure I have had some fun too as I was too young to have fun when I had them..So I must have my time before they get theirs lol..Looks like it is coming soon!*
*So I had the time of my life just for those few short weeks in Jamaica out of 16 years of being a dedicated full time mum, not only to my own kids but to half the neighbourhoods too.*
*Quite nervous of the next stage in their life but life must go on.*
*Those countries they like to holiday have no Jamaican ways of life though, no Jamaican food, no music, no bands , no concerts, no Negril beach, no family, no friends, well we have some friends there but more acquaintances and I do not particularly enjoy the way women are treated assecond class citizens in some of those places so although I enjoy the sun andthe family fun .I miss Jamaica a lot when I am there.*
*Oh and the alcohol prices are way out of this world sky high LOL*
*The family are already talking about us all going there soon and taking some of my family at home there , which will be nice in a way but will take once again the funds from my Jamaica pot.*
*Some families I have met here just do their own thing, Onepart of the family goes where they want and the other goes elsewhere, we alwaysstick together though .They are happy to live here but as a holiday destinationsometimes I think they prefer elsewhere as they get a lot more for their moneyin terms of days out and dining experiences.*
*Whereas I could manage on a next to zero budget I need very little money to be happy in Jamaica mac and cheese 90j for FOUR meals patties90j coco bread 50j water FREE beach FREE swimming FREE walking dancing laughingtalking FREE. Sunshine FREE and I would just get a low cost room.But I have to cater to everyone and not just myself.*
*The sun has come up and today is a new day, I hope things settle down so we can just chill with the family.I want to sunbathe outside but have no lounger and the chairs from indoors will get sun damage so I am going to work on this problem today LOL Life is good when over Christmas and new year the only major problem you have is finding something to sunbathe on!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*Yesterday the cats got some fish, they were too busy fighting over it so the dog trotted in picked it up between his teeth and trotted out again LMAO
*
*My son always loves using the blender at home for fresh smoothies he is very clever and I do not know properly how to use it yet but he does and he is fruit mad and he comes up with clever potions he is my fresh organic non-alcoholic bartender he is crazy good , so today he got some oranges from his grandparents tree and he made himself a fresh orange woieeeee go on son you clever little man. I never think of picking things and making things from trees or the ground I guess I am so used to buying things in packets but my son has been coming here all his life and he picks up real fast so he loves the nature part and is very interested in how things grow and work and how you can make things and survive off the land. I hope he learns more fast as he teaches me sometimes, It is all very interesting. There is so much to learn here though it would take me more than 6 weeks to learn it all. I need to be here living it to fully understand it I think.*
*There is a huge ackee tree here and I want some ackee andsaltfish not had any yet this trip but I am told they are not ready or open yet and I have to wait. Maybe not ready while I am here see its things like that Iwant to know, how long do they take to open FEED ME NOW!*
*My sister in law has not left the kitchen since we arrived I have told her to sit down and turn everything off.It all takes so long.Forget the food we should have something easy and quick or all go out.We are definitely going out for food tomorrow and we are having the party at my nieces on Saturday.*
*GETOUTOFTHEKITCHEN.COM!*
*Family stuff we had to do here is almost done and Jamaica is not as easy as I would like to think!*
*Things always crop up and prices rise and issues pop up and try to scare you around each and every corner.I think you really do have to know what you want and where you are going and have a strong character to livein Jamaica as a foreigner if not……… YOU GOING HOME!...LOL*
*Probably meek mild and scared lol Not in a crying scared really frightened way but in a OMG can this be happening way because all sorts of things we take for granted in foreign are never quite so easy here and just when you least expect it a drama can pop up if you are unprepared or have not done your research or nobody has taught you.*

----------


## TiCtOc

> Ms T,
> I have sent you a likkle piece of Jamaica.
> I subscribed you to Iriefm for 1 month.
> As of today 16.01.12, 21.00 European time
> 
> Your user name *TicToc*
> Please pm me for Password.
> 
> I couldn't private message you as you are TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> ...




OMG AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WOOOHOOOO HOW AWESOME IS THIS?I do not have my own connection online yet but I will happily trot to friend foe or family with my laptop and blast them out with irie fm absolutely love it what a fantastic treat to return home to this is absolutely brilliant.I have not even checked out the website yet but I know irie fm and I am very excited before I even try to type it in google! I have cleared some messages thanks for the heads up!
I could not use anyones mobile phone to get that drink you know how it goes when you are partying but now I can owe you one when we meet up!
Thank you so much for my present I am absolutely delighted and thrilled before I even use it!
Exstatic with JOY! no less
woieeeeeee I got a present I got a present I love presents and suprises.Always sees me through a gloomy day as soon as I get that irie fm on even the postman bringing all them red letters and not the exciting present kind THE BILL KIND may even start posting them to the beat of the drum lol if he is going to annoy me he may aswell do a fun dance to irie fm while he is at it!
Thanks so much sheba how kind I have cleared my box now so please pm me the password .x :Big Grin:  (ever had the jump on the bed feeling?) I never have spare cash to subscribe to nothing this is very cool for me)

----------


## TiCtOc

i AM SO LOGGED IN TO IRIE FM YAY THANKS.wish I could listen to it all night I will hunt down someones internet tomorrow!

----------


## northcoast

I)  I know what you mean about "complaining" husbands,

2)  I've always said Jamaicans are the "cookingist" people I know.  Almost EVERYTHING is made from scratch here, from FRESH ingredients, so it takes a LONG time to prepare food.  I really do like to cook & bake & do it well, but don't want to spend the whole day inna di kitchen.  Sometimes I long for a good sub sandwich or quick salad.

----------


## Sheba

Fulljoy mi sistren
One Love
B. x

----------


## Seveen

what happened to the trip report?
i have visions of tic toc dancing in her house to irie-fm with the heat blasting - lol 
drinking rum :-)

----------


## TiCtOc

*LOL seveen now you know me only too well and NORMALLY that is EXACTLY what I would be doing so 10 outta 10 for guessing but the reality is I had all my connections shut down..no phone until friday and no internet of my own until 10 days after that, I have bills coming out of my ears, no rum left, and cannot even access my irie fm unless I visit someone with internet where I have had to listen to it very quietly right now.I am sure you can imagine how SEETHING I am and to top it all off I see the second I landed in England the one love shows which i flew around the world to see THREE times and stayed in one spot in the hope they were definately happening have just announced their line up.I am not a happy bunny and I have been put on a $160 dollar WEEKLY repayment plan for about the next ten years and that is just for my holiday spends without catching up with anything else LOL BUTTTTTTTTT it was worth every second and only myself to blame.I have been using my brothers internet connection wisely this evening by using it to search flights.I know better must come!
So far I have been extremely lucky since arriving home all the good karma of giving everything away has boomeranged straight back to me,I have had free meals a brand new gorgeous comfy matress waiting for me in my home even though I have never told anyone I could use one and I never use a mobile phone-everyone says I am in the dark ages but I say I just like to be unobtainable at times and use my internet a lot.A new blackberry has placed itself in my house - got a cushy deal with that again did not ask and a really kind boardie bought me irie fm subscription so it really does pay to give all your crap away!
Everytime I give - I get back ten fold and it is always stuff I want and better than what I gave away!Ok Just for you seveen I will try and post a little more of my report I was going to wait ten days until I could settle in at home as the postings seem a little mixed up and there are some parts totally missing but just for you I shall plod on!
I have attended my girls college interview this evening and they have got in yay! dependant on them getting the good results we are hoping to get which we will receive in August..again, babylon screwing with my holiday plans lol
I was thinking of a summer break but we have enrollment days taster days parents open days and picking up results days and all sorts of things in summer lined up for them and I need to BEAT PATTY if she is still reading this you can all tell her I said so LOL I need to put this in a post of its own but my lovely well behaved girls with impeccable marks at school and manners in Jamaica shocked the life out of me this morning when they walked down the stairs on the day of college interviews with
SUNSET SUPRISE as I have now named it
explanation of sunset surfreakinprise is:
My terrible teen tearaways saw how much fun me and patty were having with matching drinks and clothing and eyeshadows that guess what?
They walked downstairs with bright white yellow and orange sunset hairBOTH OF THEM
they tried to dye it blonde apparently but as they had red on the bottom and did not strip it the top went yellowy blonde bottom went orange LOL
they say it matches the sunset in Negril photos OMG
NOTTTTTTTT on college interview day girls OMG NOOOO
NOT BOTH OF YOU.
deeeramaaaa! so we had to get it all tied up respectfully 
I will post photos in a seperate thread soon.Pattys matching co-ordinating idea has just gotten OVERSTEPPED OVER THE MARK!
DOUBLE TROUBLE! OMG
HAIR DO'S MATCHING SUNSETS NOW.
So that was my sunset suprise and I cannot even go mad because it does kinda remind me of the sunset and it was quite a giggle and it reminds me of patty and Jamaica so I just looked the other way and laughed LOL*

----------


## TiCtOc

*Yesterday the cats got some fish, they were too busy fighting over it so the dog trotted in picked it up between his teeth and trotted out again LMAO*

*My son always loves using the blender at home for fresh smoothies he is very clever and I do not know properly how to use it yet but he does and he is fruit mad and he comes up with clever potions he is my fresh organic non-alcoholic bartender he is crazy good , so today he got some oranges from his grandparents tree and he made himself a fresh orange woieeeee go on son you clever little man. I never think of picking things and making things from trees or the ground I guess I am so used to buying things in packets but my son has been coming here all his life and he picks up real fast so he loves the nature part and is very interested in how things grow and work and how you can make things and survive off the land. I hope he learns more fast as he teaches me sometimes, It is all very interesting. There is so much to learn here though it would take me more than 6 weeks to learn it all. I need to be here living it to fully understand it I think.*
*There is a huge ackee tree here and I want some ackee and saltfish not had any yet this trip but I am told they are not ready or open yet and I have to wait. Maybe not ready while I am here see its things like that I want to know, how long do they take to open FEED ME NOW!*
*My sister in law has not left the kitchen since we arrived I have told her to sit down and turn everything off.It all takes so long.Forget the food we should have something easy and quick or all go out.We are definitely going out for food tomorrow and we are having the party at my nieces on Saturday.*
*GETOUTOFTHEKITCHEN.COM!*
*Family stuff we had to do here is almost done and Jamaica is not as easy as I would like to think!*
*Things always crop up and prices rise and issues pop up and try to scare you around each and every corner.I think you really do have to know what you want and where you are going and have a strong character to live in Jamaica as a foreigner if not……… YOU GOING HOME!...LOL*
*Probably meek mild and scared lol Not in a crying scared really frightened way but in a OMG can this be happening way because all sorts of things we take for granted in foreign are never quite so easy here and just when you least expect it a drama can pop up if you are unprepared or have not done your research or nobody has taught you.*
*Don’t think you can just switch on a stove and it will work, you buy tanks of gas that is unheard of where I live you just expect gas to be running, so if you have not got a back up supply you wait until you have cash and phone a delivery man and wait until he can slot you in to bring the gas and THEN you may use the stove.So do not hop out of bed just assuming you can make breakfast LOL*
*Then if sinks block a plumber is required and if the water is off you cannot shower, if the electric goes off you need alternative lighting.*
*If a tyre pops or two pops on the car be prepared for dark maybe unlit country lanes miles away from anywhere.*
*There are a thousand things I could tell you but I do not want to bore you and you have to live and learn too!*

----------


## TiCtOc

my son with his home made orange juice

----------


## TiCtOc

The ones of you who do country visits probably know the deal and I can't spill everything I am sorry I am only getting to share about 20 minutes out of every 24 hrs with you all but there are just some things some would not believe, and the ones who did believe may faint in shock and the others would just laugh and haterate LOL so I just share about 20 minutes of my day for now .

----------


## TiCtOc

*And I do not want you to think I am not having a good time because I am.*

*BUT BE PREPARED FOR JUST INCASE!*
*I have witnessed a few times now people selling products to others for them to sell but others not having the cash upfront to buy so the seller lets the buyer take the product until they have sold them to pay them NEVER does this happen in England unless you are a big business and have contracts to pay within 4 weeks and it is all above board and legit.*
*Here people are so trusting and I wonder what happens ifthey do not return the money they owe?*
*Well I think I know.*
*My son is being fussy with his food again he refuses the macaroni cheese or any sandwiches and would not eat the fish dinner or the chicken.He also said the cute looking cereal I bought him for breakfast is no good so he is having hot dogs on buns with bulla cake and a bit of spice bun and a drink and a packet of crisps for now oh and his home made orange juice so he will survive but I wish he would eat full proper meals but he is quite fussy, he loved the pizzas in Negril though they were definately a major hit.I just fancy one myself actually. I wish I could go back to the pizza place and also see yellowman and popcaan –Imagine if brasi and Gerry came to pick me and hubby up on their motorbikes LOL that would be such fun , I do not have all that gasfare though I do not think,Not sure how much that would cost and I have no internet to arrange it but it would be such fun.Where are you boys? Did you forget about little old me?*
*COME GET US! Bring a pizza or 3 for the kids and we will come have a final party night! Lol how many final party nights can one have? EVERY night is party night in Jamaica.What will I do when I return home?*
*How do you describe what Jamaica does to you?*
*I describe it like this:*
*In Jamaica I am a blossoming , growing ,nurtured, happy,  bright coloured,  sweet smelling, happy rose*
* and in England*
*I shrivel up and  become thorny  then wilt and DIE*
*That’s the only way I can describe it today,Tomorrow I will have another try.*
*I need to find a library so I can start to update you with these little titbits I have been writing.If it is not too far maybe I will get my nephew to show me where it is .Bye for now I have mansions to dream of and paint in my head and I have already booked Francine from the seastar inn in my head to come and do all the landscaping.If you do not know the owners of seastar chris and Francine, Francine is the wife and she deals with all of the plants and palm trees, some get loads of mosquitos around them but she will know what is good and what is not and she takes really good care of all the plants and trees and she has a nursery where she grows them all she does a very good job,She has leaflets for landscaping and selling them to all the big hotels.I have seen her tending to plants in work gear and she does a really fantastic job so wherever you live in Jamaica If you need landscaping or flowers or trees I would call her.If I ever get a house here Chris and Francine would be the first people I would call,Their rooms are getting built quick and to a good standard and Francine can do all the landscaping.Everything of course to do with them is totally professional and you would not get ripped off,So while I dream of my mansion that chris’ friends can help me build I have Francine potting all my pretty palm trees.*
*While she is there maybe she can carve me some fantastic wooden carvings around the place and of course we will need an opening party where we will need the seastar crew! And we have to have a sleepover because first morning I will need my girls barb and Clarol to start off the day anew again and make everything perfect.AHH Jamaica is perfect IF you have the money.*
*Beg yuh some money nuh LOL.*
*On a more realer note I can smell my chicken sauce so off Igo.!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*After my chicken me and the kids decide to have a wander around the neighbourhood all you newbies no getting scared now LOL off we trotted all alone out there in to the deep dark wilderness  Just kidding, it was almost dark the sun was setting and we thought we would go for a stroll see who was hanging on whos verandhas see if we could gatecrash anywhere , It was a nice evening stroll.We left hubby on the other side of the neighbourhood to have a good ol grumble to himself..or maybe some passing goats who knows*

----------


## TiCtOc

*It was a special kind of walk you know?Just me and the kids in a place we love all chilling out sharing stories having a laugh watching the sun going down laughing at issues and dramas and just life in general I was going to say if life gives you lemons make lemonade but life gave us orange LOL rum and orangeade can be good too!But that walk was just a sunset walk for me and the kids, in a foreign land just venturing out alone and happy without a care in the world.*

----------


## TiCtOc

*Another beautiful morning in paradise,* 
*So I woke up around 6.15am to the house being unlocked/unshuttered and shortly after the morning praise started.*
*I do not mind morning praise at all it sure beats listening to any negativity.*
*I actually quite enjoy the morning praise as long as I amnot expected to join in at just gone 6.30 am!*
*I listen to the evening session and sit with the family for that but I have not managed a morning one yet!*
*My husband refuses to sit in the room while they do it and all of my kids stay with me and listen and learn to different ways of how things are done.*
*My son is a converted milo morning drinking person and my mother in law is trying to convert me!*
*She says I must drink tea every morning and every night I must draw tea so I said:*
* water is fine we donot drink it so she said I MUST* 
*so I asked why?  and asked is that an English tradition or a Jamaican tradition she has so she says she doesn’t know but I MUST drink the tea LOL*
*We a go WAR over the MILO*
* LOL*
* Drink the tea-*
* NO*
* drink the tea-*
* NO* 
*you MUST drink the tea-*
* NO*
* u haffi draw the tea -LOL OK well maybe later today then lol it reminds me of the viral youtube video,you want some sorrel or what? LOL if this was in Negril there surely would already be a song being beat out about me haffing to draw the tea! because this was a looong thing every single day every single mawning and evening we would sing to the same tune LOL exactly the same conversation we had each morning and night I was beginning to think of a song about it myself! Infact  I should have done one just for fun.*

----------


## TiCtOc

My son little mr goody two shoes drawing his tea  :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

*A picture of him sneaking a sit down in his grandads place at the table*

----------


## countryman

Loving your report! Your energy and enthusiasm is never ending. You seem like a wonderful mother, totally involved and easy going.
I too, believe traveling and experiencing different cultures is the best gift and education you can give your children.
I also get the part about the food, as I have raised four, sometimes they are bottomless pits! When mine were in JA. it was a lot of PB+J for sure.  :Smile:  
Your children will be well ready when it is time for them to tackle the world on their own.
So looking forward to hearing more about your country stay.

----------


## captaind

Hi TT,

I hope you're enjoying you time in the country parts.

Back when I lived in Jamaica and had the sailing business in Negril  I loved leaving town and going home to the hills.

Now, I know you're a party animal and the hills are very quiet but doesn't the peace help you to release the tension?

BTW.. the kid won't starve himself

Cap

----------


## TiCtOc

I love BOTH and every thing inbetween!

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

> Hi TT,
> 
> 
> Back when I lived in Jamaica and had the sailing business in Negril  Cap




shawoooonnnnnnn and faint! i am arresting you on a witholding information charge :Big Grin:

----------


## Sheba

Don't you know Red Rose tea Draws you together?

As you say there is a song for every moment.
I would have to say this would be mine when I see your gorgeous photos

A qoutation
.'*We-e-e-e-e-ell, I feel so high, I even touch the sky. Above the fallin' rain! I feel so good in my neighbourhood, so: Here I come again!'*

One Love
B

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh try to post the song sheba

----------


## marley9808

Tic......Sheba was singing Kaya to you (Bob Marley)

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## captaind

> shawoooonnnnnnn and faint! i am arresting you on a witholding information charge


Here's 1981

----------


## Clarity

Love your pictures and your words Tic, My favorite were the pictures of the walk with your family. Just beautiful!

_"Yuh wuh sum sorrel....Hah??"_ ... LOL! oh man, now that is STUCK in my head and I can't stop watching that clip!

----------


## sandy-girl

Hey Tic, I found a Jamaican radio station on the net and it's FREE!!!!!! That's what I'm talking about. 

Here's the link to HITZ 92 FM..   http://radiohitz92fm.com/

----------


## TiCtOc

Oh you know how I love a freebie thanks for that and hey clarity nice to see you here!
I still do not have full access to my own internet and not for another up to ten days this is really annoying I had planned to really get into my trip report and to be able to converse with everyone on my return to help me settle back in gently but this is just so annoying and you know I am the absolute worst around here for hating on people who leave a week before posting their next little update that gets soooo annoying so I do not want to put myself on that pile and have paid seperately to try and get online for a few hours but it keeps kicking me off can you say RIP OFF LOL
Anyway on with the show.

----------


## TiCtOc

*I thought this morning would be very easy, (ha think again) 
I had planned for us all to have breakfast and then go out as we had a few things we really needed to do.
I had woken up a little before morning praise as the local neighbourhood psychotic dogs were up and ready and roaring to go.
There is a pack of about ten dogs that live behind and they are absolutely nuts every few hours they will bark like crazy all ten of them,They sound like a gone wrong dogs choir.I could not live with the psychotic dog noise every day.Just one dog making a growling noise near my home sends my mouth in to overdrive usually.Everyone near my house back home knows to keep them doggies quiet BEFORE I DO!*

*So after the psychotic dogs choir and the cockerel and the cats usual fight then morning praise I hear my father in law speaking on the phone thanking Jesus for a beautiful day and waking him up so he can walk and talk and I thought ahhh THAT IS BEAUTIFUL.How lovely is it to wake up and give thanks and be so positive?*
*Why can’t everyone get up and be nice like that?
Just such a nice positive thought and thing to say so early in the morning.It was nice to hear.*
*I had some laundry to do and I knew we had a kitchen plumbing issue to deal with so I took it to the laundry room thinking that is the correct place everything will be fine.I asked first.Yes correct place everythings good.So I am there washing my clothes by hand singing in my head, I finished, pulled out the plug them BAM OH NOOOOOOOOO ----FLOOD flooding the whole room this is INSIDE the family home BIG FLOOD,GUSHING FLOOD.. with bags of stored items omg please don’t let them be expensive or treasured items omg so I had the kitten swinging from my pj’s (you know I don’tDO pets) the big cat in and out of my legs wanting food the dog was staring atme the cat food was being flooded across the floor and I just thought OMG then screamed for my HUSBANDDDD HELP*
*Everyone came running in I felt so bad.It was not my fault though there was a blockage so we cleaned it up (which took forever omgggg hours worth of cleaning) so now the sink and the laundryroom had a fault so we had to wash the dishes outdoors.Everybody is getting ready now to go into town see if we can buy something for this problem, perhaps it just needs a dissolvent to get rid of grease or something HOPEFULLY.*
*My great nephew (he is great but he really is actually my great nephew lol) aged 14 had me cracking up  with laughter he started singing a tune, he usually has the sweetest gentlest voice and he is very well behaved and well mannered and respectful and does as he is told and helps all of his family but he started singing a tune, one I really like as it happens in the bathroom so his great grandmother said “why you making so much noise in my house?” so he came walking smoothly past and said sweetly it’s just a likkle tune I had in my head grandma its just my little singing voice you can hear!
 he said it so sweetly with a big smile me and his grandma were laughing in the kitchen as it was his great grandmothers house we were in. He is funny.He also said he was going to the park yet when I went to catch up with him he was not there, he is 14 years old and I saw him coming down the lane laughing with food in his mouth LOL he is a funny little lovable character.*
*Going out for the day shortly some family things to do, some personal things to do and then of course EATING to do LOL maybe go KFC ormothers with the family or to a cook shop.Need to get my sis in law a day off from that kitchen.*
*They leave here Saturday as my nephew starts school again on Monday and we are having a sleepover at my nieces house.*
*Our neice now lives with her partner 4 children and her soonto be baby, I hear she has a bigger house now so it should be fun to stay over and finally have our pj party and listen to some music and have some nice food.*
*I was supposed to have a pj party with a boardie called tawnee at seastar but as she was arriving I was pretty much leaving there so it only left one night we could have done it,I was looking forward to it too but another boardie came and surprised me and wanted me to show her somewhere as it was her first night and she was alone so I had to miss the pj party plans.That is the only time I let anyone down though I never usually cancel on a plan but we had not arranged a definate day and tawnee was fine she had her hubby and all the seastar crew and I really liked her thought she could be a nice daytimepartier for future trips and we seemed to have fun the VERY short time we gottogether but then she later said I was talking through two sides of my mouth! Which I have never done nor never will.Nor do I have two faces.I either smile and mean it or just don’t.I am either a genuine friend or no friend there is no inbetween or running from onepack to another why do females create packs?I am a floater and I float to whatever floats my boat LOL.I am usually found around NICE people and I don’t mix very well  with people with more than one face because it is something I do not nor want to understand, with so much real drama going on in the world and in all of our personal lives I will never nor ever want to understand why someone can take the time bother and effort to put on a fake friend face,especially on holiday It is a total waste of energy (and money)and shoot me if you ever hear me being a fake friend which I know will NEVER happen.Jamaicans will usually tell you to your face there and then on the spot about any issues and I like that as that is how I am myself.As long as everything is dealt with nicely and things get resolved that’s great.Makes for an easy life and better understanding ,life is a learning curve and not many people are psychic so if something is not right just say so.
I speak from one side , one hole and I prefer not to use the sometimes overused by some--blowhole LOL.I do actually have two faces though, actually make that three I have this one>* *THIS ONE> AND THIS ONE> LIFE'S TOO SHORT TO ACTUALLY GIVE A @@@@ about anyone's face who does not fall into the above 3 categories! unless of course they have real stuff like deaths and such going on.One mouth one hole one face ONE LOVE LOL*
*So I missed that pj party which I really wanted to do so I will get chance tomorrow night to do it with the family.Even washed my pink fluffy dressing gown too just incase it gets too chilly!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*I am looking forward to checking out the bass speaker at the home yay! And the musicians from Negril have given me a few cds which I will check out.*

*Saw one of the neighbours earlier she stopped to say mawning, she was jogging at that time of the morning wow! Things work from EARLY out here.Jogging, visiting, shopping, laundry, praises, animal tending, gardening everything and all before 9am!*
*I am on animal noise overload, I heard a cockerel , the psycho dog pack choir the cats hanging from my leg making noise , the crickets,tree frogs, birds, cows , goats and then as I am hanging out my laundry WHACK straight into what felt like a tarantulas web LOL it is like arachnophobia!*
*To some of you my comments may seem extreme but some may know where I am coming from, I am a city girl who does not have any pets or visit anyone with pets! If Misti is still reading this your two cute fashion diva dogs are excused and are allowed lol too cute!.*
*I live in a quiet house in a quiet street a lot of silence and space, my own space for my own things (I have been trying hard to cope this trip all being cooped up in one room with ten pieces of luggage never being able to find a thing of mine it has been a bit tricky at times with everyone under each others  feet and my belongings being touched and moved)*
*At home NOBODY touches my things and I like my personal time to shower,  get dressed put on make up .I do not even think I have blow dried my hair once since being here!*
*So all of these animal noises although not new to me as we visit here all the time, each time it is a new experience and you forget until you arrive again and are immersed back into it.*
*I Love zoos and farms and things like that but they have opening hours and you leave when you are done.I keep saying I would like to live in Jamaica but I would have to have some sort of sound insulation I think because the psycho dogs choir is not really my cup of MILO LOL*

----------


## TiCtOc

*My husband spoke with an English family who are building abeautiful home here just across the street, it is almost finished it is alovely mansion type building a mansion by my standards anyway compared to backhome.They slept there for the first night lastnight, I wish I was at thatstage.*

*Oh I forgot to tell you it must have been FATE that saved me2 nights ago when I heard the big bass soundsystem playing in the town..Iusually follow the drum beat and want to go to every party.I do not know why Iwas not nagging to go but something made me not go.I just went with gutinstinct I guess.*
*Next morning I was told there was a shoot out there think 4people were involved, and I was told that after Christmas and the politicsthings tensions were still running high.Most people were wearing orange inNegril but down here most people wanted to vote green it seems and it seemspeople were wearing green making people think there was a lot of green votersbut then they voted orange.I do not know any facts at all, That is just hearsay, just telling you what I heard.*
*So I am so glad I did not go to the party.*
*I cannot believe I missed Roots bamboo on my final night inNegril, before the family went to coral seas I remembered it was Monday rootsbamboo night, the free entry night and we had only made 2 Wednesday night rootsbamboo evenings which used to be free but now you pay in and it was not up tomuch so I thought I must remember to try the Monday night roots bamboo.*
*So at coral seas someone said they are going to bourbonbeach and although I could hear the soundsystem playing a good tune I was tiredand did not want to go to bourbon beach.Totally forgetting it was ROOTS BAMBOOnight*
*So next morning somebody tells me roots bamboo was packedand was playing good music and where was I?*
*Omg my last night and I FORGOT about the party how did thathappen? So I feel like I missed out on that one because I never got to try itand I kept thinking I would perhaps go there before I went out but someonementioning it being bourbon beach night threw me off track and I forgotbooooooo so it looks like I have saved that for next time.Gutted I missed myfinal party booooooo*
*I want to come back today for popcaan and yellowmanboooooooo hoooooooo.If I had money I would be dangerous lol.I would call for myprivate helicopter to come pick me up and bring my fave party crew!*
*I am missing Negril already and it is hard being so closeyet being so far. There is no way on this earth I can get any further cashinjections though so if I was to get there I am not sure how. I think I need tohold that thought until next time before hubby strangles me or something! If itwas me I would just have a patty food day and jump in a route cab yes sirrrrrpatty , rum and route taxi.Life is as easy as you make it.When you only haveyourself to worry about.I cannot bear the thought of going home to no music,Werecently set up some bass speakers in the lounge just a week before we arrivedhere so I will have to work on getting some really good music to play because Icannot bear to think about the silence of the English house with nothing to dobut watch the cold rain dropping on the window pane looking up at the planesflying through the sky flying to the land I LOVE WITHOUT ME triple boo hoo*
*I know it will be quite a bad Jamaica withdrawal this timemade worse by all the cash I will have to pay back but made better by all ofthe fantastic beautiful memories and moments that I will remember forever sowhile the bills pile sky high and the rain hits the window hard at home atleast I will still have my memories to fall back on which is a lot better thanif I had not come at all and had just spent the winter staring out of thatmiserable cold window with only thoughts of what IF I went to Jamaica What ifwhat if??.*
*I hopped on that plane to see what WILL be , not what if!*
*And I have enjoyed every second of it, apart from hubbyswhining and complaining but that follows me around the world and always has andprobably always will!*

----------


## TiCtOc

*yesterday** we got all our odds and ends sorted( family stuff,) and stopped at the town to fill up on burgers fries and of course ice cream!
*

----------


## TiCtOc

*We have had a bit of a plumbing drama, all the drains are blocked so I went to the hardware store and asked for sink and drain unblocker,I told my husband we should get the foaming stuff from the supermarket like what we use at home but he said get that from the hardware store so we poured it down the drain and OMG it started to burn the sink it was  like really strong corrosive acid the whole sink area started steaming and it really stank
I thought it was going to blow up it was like the start of a fire I was staring in disbelief squeeling HELP S.O.S in my mind
it almost melted all the pipes they were getting real hot and melty looking, what the heck is this pleaseeeee dont melt all the plumbing work in the house please please pleaseee how much would that cost? Anyway after about 3 hrs of struggle getting tools to lift the outdoor grid and moving everything and a few floods (Total grrrrrrrr argh f@@@@@@@ scenario ensuing here) and almost blowing everything up we decided it was not working wait til morning.WITS END WTF moment- can't cope wanna go to  the popcaan show LOL, there's no ice cubes, I have not got a towel the kids are misbehaving the kitten is throwing up there are a few hundred dramas all happening at once I am backing up slowly into the bedroom to POUNCE on the bed after LOCKING THE DOOR! BAWLLLLLL lol* 

*In the meantime I got caught WITH RUM ~  DAMN!*
*And I took the blame for my husband*
* I always get caught for things that other people are usually doing! Admittedly this time I did have one shot but it was just one single shot. I had mine with grape juice a tiny small single shot you could not even smell it and my husband was drinking a little bit of it but he can drink it straight so he had some straight.The rum came from our family as a present I thought I hid the last of our old bottle at the back of the kitchen late at night but someone saw it and saw it was finished and next day we get a present a discreet presentof course! They said not sure if you like this but happy new year ! happy newyear to you too woieeeee ( I love them.)My sis in law must have bought it for her grandson to give us*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*So we were just having one shot.So I sat down across the room from my mother in law and my husband was sat next to her but I thought his drink was gone and finished and not around anymore so she smells something and said A WHO GOT RUM? WEH DI RUM DEH?
 (Weh di rum deh is a favourite saying of mine because the family always ask me it and when I am not in Jamaica and Ifeel like rum and fun and reggae I often say it, it’s just a saying that sticksin my head)*

*LOLOL
WEH DI RUM DEH? which means where is the rum? where is it*
*SHAGGY MOMENT it wasn’t me but she was waiting for an answerand smelling around LOL*
*So hubby blamed me and said it was me so I said meeesorry  EEK world swallow me up and shegave a little smile so I thought whooo I have been let off and then my sneak ofa husband held up his empty glass behind her head and laughed.SOOOO not fair I took the blame so I said its him really look at his glass that is what you can smell but it was too late I had already taken the name and shame blame booooo
(I regularly take the blame for him it's so not fair )
so we had the tv on and there was a reggae music news programme on and we were told it was the day for no TV for my father in law who was at a prayer meeting,so my husband said he is not even here so he’s not sitting in all night in the dark with nothing to do he’s watching tv so his mother and his sister never said anything, so we were all watching the reggae tv programme and I had just been caught with the rum and the gate rattles LOL it’s his father so both women jump and say switch off the tv turn off the tv LOL but it was too late he walked in and saw the tv on and went on sat on his chair very solemly.
 Even mother in law turned her head and gave a cute quick quiet chuckle and my sister in law couldn’t believe it.I do not think anybody has disobeyed that rule in over 50 years.*
*So father in law turns the other way away from the tv and mother in law turns with him in support so I said to hubby omg switch off the TV!!! some rules are okay to break but some make you feel awkwardddd.*
*Poor lil nephew that burger and icecream and all the other bits of food didn’t agree with him so good and his stomach was like a bubbling volcano which just made us women laugh all the more.It is so nice to watch my mother inlaw laugh she is around 90 years old and she is in pain a bit but she has always got time for a chuckle.If I am not in trouble LOL.*
*Husband snored all night I think I had 20 minutes sleep I was awake before morning praise and then it was back on to the drainage problem.Got more stuff to throw down there it all needs renewing and re-sealing I think so someone brought a hose to help and I think it is time to call a plumber.*
*Our family from Kingston who have been with us will leave today and we will be sad to see them go.We are about to go to see other family for our cook off and bass speaker party and we all helped to make a huge bowl of coleslaw to go with a big bag of goat that we will take down there.Can’t hardly wait for todays dinner.*
*Jerk chicken off the barrel is only 200j per piece here wowwwwww LET ME LIVE HERE Rum is 250j per bottle WOWWW let me live here.Meals at mothers are all under 400j for the children I can also get stew chicken and ackee and saltfish for 3-400j wowww LET ME LIVE HERE!*
*My son is officially in the morning tea drinking club and I promised mummy I will try it I got asked again today “yuh nah drink tea?” no“you MUST drink tea inna mawnin” every mawnin when yuh a get up YOU MUST DRAW TEA .So I will try some tomorrow as tea has already been drawn today.It is a mawning and night thing.*
*I am feeling a bit dirty today as the water pressure is not too good I do not think the drain issue is helping and I cannot do cold showers if there is just a trickle of cold water it will not wash my long thick knotty hair so it is like getting whipped with ice every time I try to wash my hair under a trickle in the cold.I am washing my body is small parts in small pieces at a time LOL*
*I cannot bear to stand in a cold shower, I would not mind if the weather was very hot maybe but even then I have been known to request warm water!*
*So I have to deal with my big birds nest knotty head very soon as we have to leave to go to a different town to get our cook swerve on!*

----------


## rastagal

Wow what an adventure!  And I am right there with you on the cold showers...it's rough!  Especially washing your hair with low water pressure!!!  Time to go outside with some buckets of water and pour them over your head! lol.

----------


## TiCtOc

:Big Grin:  I was spraying more and more hairspray and just tying it up! but eventually...the hairspray ran out as did the deodorants and sprays  :Big Grin:

----------


## Seveen

i am CRACKING up over here - tic toc you are too funny
i can feel the whole scene
the animals squacking
the morning prayer
the insistence on having tea
the melting pipes
sneaking the rum 
awwww FAMILY 
you are right in the mix of the real deal 

btw - your mother and father in-law are no way 90

----------


## Sheba

Greetings Ms T.

Not to mention  the listening of  inappropriate slackness music.
Cant make dumplings. Turn out tough. Lol
Frightened of creepy crawlies.
Chat with everybody. ( Just being friendly)
Flood out the place. ( I  innocently nearly always cause a similar disaster) Born under a dramatic STAR
Good Wifey for taking the Rum Shame from your Husband. You can always use it as a leverage to go to some Summer festivals.LOL
The great Cocoa. Tea, Shaggy etc will be doing a lot of shows at the Olympics London 2012.
Willl update you on niceness shows and festivals that I hear of going on in and around Europe.
Hope you are not too homesick.

One love
B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8syktaexV4

----------


## Schuttzie

Hey, Tic Toc, are your finished with the trip report?

----------


## TiCtOc

Hey everyone I have not finished but my internet is not up and running yet , the company initially said 72 hrs , they took full payment and then lied and said they had to totally disconnect the line, set up with a new company,but it takes up to ten working days to connect , I am up and running READY to connect my phone is on but I am waiting for my modem in the post it is a REAL pain in the butt, cannot wait to get back to respond to you all and get back in my comfy zone to plan the next trip!

----------


## TiCtOc

I have come home to a lot of hospital visits, my baby neice is in hospital after major surgery age 10 months (her mum has pnemonia so my hubby has slept at the hospital to help out, Hoping she will recover really quickly and my other neice age 4 has a hip brace fitted today she has a very rare brain disease, I have attended all hospital visits as we (the  family) are trying to find out what the condition is, there are only 3 specialists who deal with the case in this country and my neice has had every single metabolic and genetic/brain  test available.I am about to send the brain scan picture to specialists in America as I think there may be a possibility that America has more specialists or advanced technology to deal with this type of situation.Maybe they have already come across the situation before she is a beautiful lovely little girl I love her so much.Also my brothers partner is due to have their baby any day so it's all go down here!Hoping for the best outcome possible for everyone

WHERE DI RUM DEH?????????????????

----------


## TiCtOc

me and my baby niece

----------


## TiCtOc

*the kids have almost completed all of their work and my sonhas found it brilliant having kids to play all of his favourite transformergames with him.*

*Daddy has gone to church and looked very smart all suited upand mummy goes to church tomorrow 2 different churches.*
*I said to daddy(FATHER IN LAW)  makes no sense to shop for food and havesomeone spend 6 hours in the kitchen every day when there are meals to be hadfor 300j around here he agreed but he said mummy likes her own food cooked byherself or family from her own pot.She will not eat from anyone and I find alot of Jamaicans especially elderly Jamaicans or rastas who believe the same.*
*It is strange-supermarket costs have gone up yet cook shopsare low priced.*
*A COOK SHOP MI SEH!*
* I madesure I enjoyed every second of this trip so Icant look back at the hefty bills with regret.This was not just about aholiday for us though.Inbetween our fun we have had family things to deal withand also getting our paperwork in order just incase our one day gets here assoon as I would like.Its all getting sorted much to my delight  I have made some verygood connections some old some new some old who I did not even realise whatthey could do.*
*Some very clever bright creative Jamaicans out here you justhave to look and enquire, one thing I have learned is NEVER JUDGE A BOOK BY ITSCOVER.*
*The richest , cleverest most successful creativeknowledgable person who can help you the most when you need it the most may bethat person who is walking barefoot with a holey shirt looking a bit rougharound the edges maybe carrying a machete you JUST NEVER KNOW so do not judgejust by what you THINK you see or hear go with what you KNOW is real becauseyou have taken the time out to find out.*
*In Jamaica you will be amazed how often that can happen ifyou just take time to slow down and really speak with a person instead of beingafraid by what they look like or what you assume them to be.*
*I told my husband I think if it was me I would now bestaying with my parents.They are aged now and they could do with more peoplearound .They have done absolutely brilliant together all these years alone butI feel now is the time someone should be here.I have offered my husband saidno, I suggested he stay he said no so I dont know what will happen I just knowif this was MY parents I would not leave and NOBODY could say NO .I would dowhat I felt was right and I believe it is right , right now that somebodyshould come and stay for a while at least.*
*We are making the very most of our time with them as we arenot sure how soon we can get back as a family but one of us could certainly getback as soon as possible to spend more time with them.*
*I think my husband should but he does not enjoy time in thecountry as much as I do and I have my children sitting all of their final examsso I will not be STRAIGHT back and he said he would not allow that anywaySO??we shall see what happens all I know is if it is MY family I would STAY.*
*I will not post a load of real personal things on here butit must be hard for the hundreds or thousands of families who have splitfamilies in different countries.Because at some point some of them will get oldand need each other.*
*Must be difficult.But right now there are 2 of us and one ofus could take the time to be with them.*
*Well I am off to comb out my knotty dreads.That is actuallyfor real is is all in dreads knotting up LOL this could get difficult with thewater situation I may end up shaving it all off and just go crazy! Standing inthe shower trying to wash it in the cold is like being horsewhipped with iceLOL.*
*Yellowman in playing in Negril this evening.Dont think Ihave forgotten you mr.yellowman you are in my thoughts zunga zungaaa zungaaazayyyy.I will catch up with him in my hometown hopefully as he visits therequite often.I missed the popcaan show THE ONLY MAN SHE WANTS song was a selloff hope you all enjoyed it whoever got to go I know how fantastic that wouldhave been.*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

ILOVE* concerts I cannot get enough* *of them.Jamaica is THEE place for concertsyou cannot test Jamaican concerts ANYWHERE in the world.Jamaica is the home ofreggae and dancehall it is where all of the reggae and dancehall superstarshail from, many countries can try to replicate and duplicate but NO country cantest it, beat it or be better than it NO WAY I have looked and nowhere hasJamaicas vibe*

----------


## TiCtOc

Quick update my brother and his partner have had to go out- left me the house key , I have my laptop he has speakers I can feel a big rush of my new present of Iriefm coming my way! RESULT! :Big Grin:  He said help yourself to food oooo don't mind if I do  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lola

TicToc, I am still following your report.  Keep on keepin' on!

----------


## Schuttzie

Me, too, I'm here, Tic!  Your niece is beautiful  :Wink:   So sorry for all the family health issues...it can be draining.  Bless

----------


## sammyb

I'm right her with you  TT......keep it coming

----------


## Sheba

It's difficult when our loved ones grow old.
It was the most bitter sweet experience ever when I had to rush to my Dad living in a foreign/different country when he became ill.
Ther was no choice about it . It was something I was happy and destined to do.
So very difficult to see him suffer though.
I was fortunate to be on the position to drop everything and go.

Your elders look so very sweet.

I  bet Pop could still bust a skank to some good Ska.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqn-BJc1I2c

One Love
B. x

----------


## tfw73

I absolutely love your report!  I am so jealous you were able to spend such a long time there.  That is definitely a dream on mine.

----------


## Sheba

Greetings Ms T
I saw this website and thought you might be interested.
During the London Olympics 2012 there is going to be a Jamaican Village  set up. I think it would be a wonderful way to celebrate The 50th Anniversary of Jamaican Independence and all the OLYMPIC GOLD MEDALS we are going to win.
It's confirmed  that the Great Cocoa Tea will perform . Probably sing Happy Golden Jubillee  To You Dear ELIZA, mi sweetheart  and threaten Prince Philip that he will 'tek weh his gal'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay9eCWMXNtg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Abm9EZ3WZ4
That's of course if you are not lucky enough to be in Negril Jamaica

http://www.myjamaicavillage.com
Jamaica Village 2012 will feature 10 days of live performances by celebrated Caribbean artistes, DJs, dance, sports and entertainment personalities, fashion, television coverage, cuisine and much more.Jamaica celebrates its 50th Anniversary of Independence on August 6th, 2012. The “Village” will feature multiple elements of the country’s rich history.
Mission	
• To create the Ultimate Celebratory Atmosphere for our guests
• To promote Brand Jamaica
• To inspire guests to visit Jamaica
• To communicate that Jamaica is a great place to do business
• To generate financial support for the development of youth athletic programmes

One Love
B x

----------


## gerryg123

> Greetings Ms T
> I saw this website and thought you might be interested.
> During the London Olympics 2012 there is going to be a Jamaican Village  set up.


Can you smoke pot there???

----------


## TiCtOc

*The last couple of days have been fun filled drama filledand adventurous!*

*We left the family home and had some personal stuff toattend to and then we headed further into the interior of the cute littleisland to visit more family.*
*Manda, I was thinking of you and your holy s@@@ bar everysecond of the way on our journey.The problem I had while being hundreds of feetin the air on a tiny winding road with no railings/barriers was the huge truckscoming at high speed in the opposite direction OMG where is my holy crap bar?Ihad no bar,I did not trust the car door,I could not trust the seat I could notgrip onto anything so I just closed my eyes and hoped for the best, at onepoint the back wheel had some stone crumble under it OMG we were officially onthe edge of a cliff with a huge truck almost running us off the road.Thishappened twice I was SCARED call 911 call 911 or 119 IN ADVANCE! It is not forthe faint hearted,The roads are scary.It can be so dangerous.*
*The views were amazing though, that I saw in the few secondsI was brave enough to peep open my eyes.All I could see was jungle like viewsall lush and green and JUNGLE looking.I wonder what is up there in the junglescene?I wonder what animals live there if any?Or what people if any?There areno houses just greenery.My daughter keeps saying she wants to explore there, Ithink maybe that could be dangerous.I bet someone offers some sort of hiking oradventure holiday for it somewhere but today is not our day for hiking throughthe Jungle we have enough drama going on without finding more!*
*We arrived at our nieces house who had a bottle of rum forus as a present aww TOO cute, and she also had chicken and rice and peas andveg ready for our arrival,(she knows the direct route to my happy heart and face) I have to tell you about the rice it was the BESTrice I have ever tasted , nobody in Negril put any effort into the rice where Iate it was mainly bland steamed rice and a few kidney beans thrown in.You couldtell a lot of love had gone into this dish,I do not even particularly like ricebut THIS rice I could have eaten alone it was so scrumptious.She is giving methe recipe today.*
*She said it had grated coconut in and garlic and thyme andother bits and bobs,I will tell you all as soon as I get the recipe.It was theBOMB the shizzle!NOBODY had cooked rice like this my entire trip and we allreally enjoyed it.*
*I went down to her shop and employed myself  as her little assistant and I would love toreally be her partner or assistant for real but she is the best cook ever and Ithink we need a cook shop!*
*She would be sold out within an hour every day.*
*This was a new home I was visiting as her family is nowexpanding so yes of course  I was alittle bit worried, new area, new people could be scary  but it was fine and we all had a great time.*
*Her partner has 3 jobs and one is a disc jockey wooooo soyou know I was happy when I saw the speakers , ecstatic when he shown me alittle program on the internet I could use to be a cyber dj something I havealways wanted to learn.It just happened out of the blue I did not even mentionmusic to him ,I picked it up really quick , took me less than 15 minutes tolearn and I was soon pulling up the tune and adding effects and mixing musicwhich was sounding NICEEEE through the speakers.The photos just show one smallspeaker in the bedroom, he had a big pile of them outside the door.This wasvery helpful to me, one- because I love music -2 –because I now will not haveto return home to silence, he is transferring it all for me with all the musicon to my laptop can I get A WHOOP WHOOP TRIPLE WHOOP! Boop boop boop!*
*And 3rd it is possible back home I could actuallymake some money from it which will help pay my massive debt from this holiday!*
*So I was very excited to have a play on that and we playedsome nice tunes until bedtime.*

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Sheba

Hail up Mr G.


Not sure ( but I would say that it goes on) Anywhere I have been in the U.K or Europe at a reggae show I have  always smelt it .
I guess you would have to check it out.
The only place to smoke weed openly and freely is Holland

B

----------


## irieworld

good job tic, with continuing your trip report after your return and sharing the country with us! It is like you had two totally different trips in one. 
Look at you with the big Wray and Nephew! Rewarded with Rum after being good at your in laws house :Smile:   What do you use as mixer with it? The stuff is so intense. I like it when it is added to drinks but on its own I almost lit myself on fire a couple of times. Plus the taste is intense. I have ran out of mixer before and had it with water OMG.

----------


## Clarity

I agree with Irieworld. It *is* like two totally different trips in one! I'm enjoying your descriptions of the country. Thanks for continuing the trip report!
Love that group pic in the car. Your son is too cute! He's always hamming it up for the shots!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rastagal

Enjoying the report! More more!

----------


## Sheba

More pon more.
Plenty more. 

Hope your family are doing well

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2O4SG8eAyM

One Love
B x

----------


## TiCtOc

Thanks for all the responses, 
Sheba thank you for reminding me of the olympics, now the olympics is something I have never bothered about before, not at all, think it stems back to me being about 7 or 8 years old and our primary school had the chance to design the logo for the olympics, MINE was wayyyyy the best  :Big Grin:  I did not win the logo design award , my logo was not implemented I was 7 or 8 I was not impressed, I never wanted to see or hear about the olmpics again  :Big Grin:  Yes I can hold grudges , NORMALLY absolutely pathetic ones LOL I can hear you all now thinking  :
tictoc does not attend the olympic games because when she was 7 years old they did not use her design LMAO  :Stick Out Tongue: 
well ones feelings can get hurt you know!
Anyway that all changed when I saw a Jamaican athlete appear on my TV with what?
what is that?
A JAMAICAN FLAG
now now what do we have here I was thinking as I was channel surfing and about to blitz the stupid olympics off my tv screen which I had paid my tv license for!
So now I see a Jamaican guy and a Jamaican flag and I think 
HALT STOP WHAT IS THIS??
I watched every second of him being on screen and him winning the race and the replays and every screening they had him on
USAIN BOLT
Fastest runner in the world hailing from Jamaicaa woooooooo
I tell everyone you can NOT test Jamaicans with their music their lyrics , their sound, their dances, their home grown home cooked food or their sport.
Why does no-one listen.
No country can compete and then the news stations were going crazy saying it is all of the home grown yam he has been raised on all his life fresh outta the ground in Jamaica.
It was a pleasure to watch and I knew from the start he was going to be the WINNER!
Not too sure about footy/football /soccer as I always hear bad things about the soccer teams in Ja even though there are many teams in Ja and they always seem to play a good game when I watch them but apparently they can't get on the footy map so what do I know I am just a gal who don't even care what the offside rule is or means but all I know is Jamaicans are good athletes and fantastic musicians,singers,players,dancers, bass speaker makers!
So that was the first time I held any interest in the Olmpic games.
The second time I had an inkling of interest was on this trip to Jamaica I met someone who is Jamaican living in Jamaica and they are actively involved in comingto the olympics and organising the department about Jamaica.I must get in touch with him to follow up more about it.So as soon as Sheba posted the link I thought oh yeahhhh this is what the guy was talking about, making the connection.You know I will be attending and I will hopefully get a little spot to perch on in the Jamaica department it will be so fun.
I am going to e-mail the guy who was telling me about it , see if I can get any further information so thanks sheba

Gerry ganja is illegal where I live but I do not smell it at reggae events because there are none where I live :Frown:  It is available but I guess if mostly what it does is make you be silent and stare at a boring old wall all day then the opportunities for that here for free are endless LOL.
This definately was a trip of two halves seeing it through 2 different perspectives but that is how I have always known it we always do the resort and countryside thing.
I stayed in Negril for so long on the hopes and promises of the negril escape concerts.Prices were getting higher and places were getting booked, if I had known it was all going to be a flop and nothing happen until after my departure I would have liked to have spent at least 4 days in ochi 2 in mobay and a little time in south coast or port antonio.I booked my hotels before I left on the promises of the shows but they never happened so..Still cannot complain as I love Negril but I would have liked to get out a little bit, don't think I did so bad though!
There is always next time for my next holiday of a lifetime LOL I say this every year I need my holiday its a holiday of a lifetime and everyone laughs and says you say that every year, a holiday of a lifetime is supposed to happen once in a lifetime!
Well I am practising for when I can make my holiday LAST an actual lifetime and never come back home!

----------


## TiCtOc

> good job tic, with continuing your trip report after your return and sharing the country with us! It is like you had two totally different trips in one. 
> Look at you with the big Wray and Nephew! Rewarded with Rum after being good at your in laws house  What do you use as mixer with it? The stuff is so intense. I like it when it is added to drinks but on its own I almost lit myself on fire a couple of times. Plus the taste is intense. I have ran out of mixer before and had it with water OMG.



Rum is MY drink my body must just agree with it , it makes me happy and energetic and fun, some people say they can only have one or two and they feel dizzy, my body can handle quite a bit of it i don't know why, never had a hangover or was ill from it either RUM is my drink, the sad thing is I cannot afford it at home LOL so that is why I go mental with it out there! it is sooo cheap out there at home it is very expensive.
I like to mix it with punch as in fruit punch in ja so rum punch as long as the punch is nice and freezing cold with ice, i also like it with pepsi or lemonade, i really like it with the little fizzy orange chubby drinks you can buy in Ja as you can not even taste the rum then,
The rum alone is awful I can drink it in large quantities but not in strong measures, smaller measures and more rum not large measures less rum!
I like my drinks ice cold and if I am served a warm drink I just cannot drink it makes me feel yak all sick.NO to warm drinks.I sometimes wonder how bars stay open that think it is okay to serve a paying customer a warm drink, that is disgusting.
I too was desperate one day (not this trip) and have tried rum with water LOL it was not the best drink in the world and it was the final drink of the evening so I cannot tell you if it still works or not but it is popular with Jamaicans rum and water and I guess it gets water into your system so you do not dehydrate.I feel sorry for my liver and I do not want to even imagine the crates full of empty bottles from this trip.I am very sober now.Drinking my water on the sober train until my return!I save all my energy for my trips!

----------


## Maryann

I, too, am enjoying your country report as well as your Negril report.  You all look so happy and relaxed.  Don't think I've seen a photo yet where your son wasn't grinning from ear to ear.

----------


## TiCtOc

From the book called Tictocs rules and secret information
guess it depends which way the wind blows if they work that day or not lol

rule number one to never be forgotten is if it involves money just say NO!

some chat up lines or buy me a beer scenarios to start you off with

Can you get me a beer?
response - oh sorry I don't work here the barmaid is over there!
 (smile sweetly :Big Grin: )

what you drinking?
(usually comes before could you get me one of those or i'll have what you are having at my expense old line gone stale lol)
response  - oh thankyou how kind mine's a rum punch when you are buying (don't see them again for a while) :Wink: 


can I have your number/digits?
response - sorry I do not have a phone if you buy me a nice up to date modern phone with all the video and photo options I might let you call it once in a while not if you gonna be bugging though.soooo when you buyin me that phone you promised me LOL :Big Grin: 


will you get me a beer?
response - excuse me ?rather excuse YOU lol?
Can u get me a beer?
response? do i know you have I met you somewhere before (looking bewildered)
No my name is xyz
response - you kidding me right? (Hysterical laughter) are you serious? have you seriously come out to a bar with no money in the hope that all the random strange females here who you have never seen before in your life will buy you drinks OMG?lol
(he looks bewildered now or grins)
response - well i'm kinda broke but you are a bit crazy and cool so good luck on your little venture and if you manage to get a lot of drinks..mine's a rum punch :Big Grin: 


You are the most beautiful woman I have ever seen in my life
response - are you sure
how you mean am I sure?
of course I am sure
Are you really sure?
Why you asking why you acting like this
Response - oh nothing I just thought I heard you say something like that to a few other women along the beach the last few days I must have misheard.
he looks like he's caught in the headlights
and says no never not meee
response - oh I saw you speaking to my friend just now(they usually say same line every ten minutes or so until it works to random females still usually in view if you are observant)
I am going to ask her if you thought she was the most beautiful woman on earth
he laughs hes been caught still wants a beer refer to buy me a beer rules LOL

----------


## TiCtOc

Favourite of all lines - so tic would it be cool with you if I needed money and asked you to send me some once you are back home?
response - I thought you didn't drink? are you hallucinating? where's my friend gone are you feeling okay should I call an ambulance?? OMG are u feeling okay? :Big Grin: 
I was kinda hoping you would be sending ME some,Oh I need a drink after that shock get to the bar mines a rum punch its okay you can afford it you don't drink remember cheap day out LOL :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

Will you marry me?
response:
 how about you find someone else who you crazily fall in lurve with in 0.12 seconds and I become the wedding planner and you get her to pay my bill and I might share some of it with you that could work, besides I am married no use to you  :Wink:

----------


## TiCtOc

You got a spare cigarette?
nope
can you buy me some cigarettes?
umm I know my face is fat these days with a mouth which could resemble an atm or vending machine hole but I assure you it aint..BUT mines a rum punch if you wanna say sorry

okayyyyyyy usually grin and stroll on LOL

----------


## Crusher

Tic....these are entertaining as heck....these boys certainly do not know how to deal with a strong woman!  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

*Hey you want some company
nah
why not
can't be bothered
you can't be bothered?
nope
wah yuh mean u cyan be boddered?
u cyan manage ?
can't manage what your company?DON'T MAKE ME LAUGH
anyway I am married and have no cash
wah u mean u have no cash noboddy askin no-one aroun ere fah no monee
i am married anyway
I am not gonna tell your husband
I know you not coz theres nothing to tell and i told u got no money LOL
a wah the bl@@c@@ keep goin on about money fah you ever hear me ask you for money LOL
Nope
well there you go so a company mi ask a do u want
well company you got we here two individuals having a conversation thats going round in circles lol
a miii girl you makin mi head spin around in circles what do you want from me
LOL WHAT DO I WANT FROM YOU?i am sat here minding my own bizz and you asked me do I want company and I dont know why you asked coz u still here keeping me company regardless of my answer
a so wha yuh ansa den?
you want likle piece of mi companylol
GWEHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
and why you always bringing up money i ask you do you want company you say you got no money a wah you tek mi for ?
a man who wants company?
I dont want company i was asking YOU do you want some
well I was quite fine just lying here sunbathing
and den you go on like i am asking you for money for sex
LOL welll I have no idea what would give you or me that impression nothing like that would ever go on around these parts anyway I am a non payer i like bogof offers LOL
(buy one get one free)
so if I find someone who pays you want a free one huh?
ohhh so you admitting it now that you are looking for someone who pays then LOL and anyway I told you I am married 
oh girll you are hard work
well if you find some easy work and she gets the drinks in dont forget me mines a...RUM PUNCH! byeeeeeeeee*

----------


## TiCtOc

*its my birthday soon would you buy me a gold bracelet to match my chain
umm nope
why not
well why would I?
oh so you don't think my birthday is anything special do you?
well where did you get the chain from?
someone bought it me
who?
someone
yeah who
cant she buy you a matching bracelet
shes an ex girlfriend it was heartbreaking we not together anymore
(boo hoo)
well I dont just go round buying random men gold  sorry
ohh so I am just a random man now hey?
well I am definately not your girlfriend or an ex!
so you wont get me a gold bracelet for my birthday then?
chances are looking pretty slim my friend.
what phone you got?
i dont have one but yours is very trendy maybe you could ask one of them 100000 friends on facebook or twitter see if they might buy you one! could send out a mass message  or something LOL
ah man you mean
I know but if you really thought we were that serious enough for me to buy you gold then why am I sat here with an empty cup? You would be selling your gold chain from your ex to keep me in my fancy cocktails wouldn't you?
wahhhh? you want me to sell my gold chain now is this what you telling me?
I'm telling you ..MINE'S A RUM PUNCH! MAKE IT SNAPPY LOL*

----------


## TiCtOc

Sorry I got distracted and also distracted you I was online studying at my parents house as my tutor is going absolutely insane with me and I was upset at being put in the naughty corner but my friend made me laugh as she said I should be happy I got  FREE upgrade I used to put  on the naughty step now I have a whole corner to myself! So while I was studying I thought I would share some of those chat up lines with you before I plod on with the report next time I bring my laptop STILL NO INTERNET UP AND RUNNING AT HOME DRIVING ME BONKERS.

----------


## negrilbay

Tictoc, to funny made me lol , so true in them words you are saying, heard them words  over the years.  They hate strong women for sure!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sheba

My Girl  T.T.  is  M.I.A.

Hope the studies are going well

I am gearing up for my trip.
Haven't eaten a bite since Jan 1st.
Can't bare to be vexed with everybody telling me how mi fat an nice.
They never tell mi how mi magere when I have lost 15 pounds, /7kilo./ a stone..

The 7 kilos are soon found back in Jamaica. Luckily the laughing bellyaches and and cheek muscles workouts help shed the pounds .

One Love B

----------


## Lady Jane

OMG! You are soooo funny!Must use some of those lines soon come

----------


## TiCtOc

:Big Grin:  I have lots to share, Sheba the studies are going okay, I have one assignment due in I have to send tonight and I pleaded my case, begged for mercy for my teacher to allow one late which should have been handed in while I was away,I have about 4 nights to cram in 3 months work! 
But one down one to go! 
I will manage, It has been difficult with no internet at home but I am back at my bros catching up online.I am really missing the webcasts and chatting to you all good to hear about the diet sheba do not go too thin do not starve yourself.
I had to laugh when I did some house cleaning yesterday
 (yep house cleaning where the hell did my maids go to? damn I miss my maids)
I came across my pre Negril thoughts and attempts of being fit and thin LOL I saw arm weights - yeah right never picked them up once ( flabby turkey wings I had)
I saw some slimming soups and bars haha no they never got used,
 I found my recorded fitness programmes on tv never watched them, saw my free passes to the spa - only used a couple, found my left over token from the sunbed shop WHAT a flipping DISASTER that was!
 Found all my good intentions of being a supermodel but as usual totally forgot about them, carried on being me and gorged myself on tasty steaks and chicken and whatever else I fancied.
It really showed this year though on my holiday photographs , double chin, huge expanse of rubber tyres not one but about 3 around the waist, beefy cheek chops no cheekbones,cellulite and I am very suprised there are no shots of flabby ankles LOL I promise myself by next time baybee I will be a supermodel :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
 No seriously I have already started to cut down a little the big fatty look is not one I enjoyed, So good luck sheba with the diet!
 It does make you feel better when you are slim and fit but to be honest if there are any fatties reading this 
(said nicely not meanly) do not worry because you will not be the only fattie in Negril and the people there are lovely and do not care one little bit about your size.They may comment on it but not in a bad way and they love you just the same.
The fat thing just isn't for me though, some women it really seems to suit though do not ask me how but some big women really can rock a swimsuit, guess it is all about being in proportion and I definately WAS NOT! So did not even get a swim suit that fitted right, If I would have known earlier when I had more money spare that this trip was definately going to happen then I have to say I would definately have invested in a good swimsuit.
Ladies- INVEST in a good swimsuit,I was glad of the sarong patty gave me, I wore that over unsightly bikini bottoms for most of my trip!
I will definately be getting a made to measure fantastic brilliant swimsuit for next trip so I am not feeling shy hiding away.I must be getting old :Embarrassment:  Gone are the days of grabbing the smallest brightest cutest illuminious bikini I can find with matching hair accessories to prance around the pool in with big wedge heels ooh I am getting old and wrinkly!
Oh well too late to moan about being a big fatty bumba now.I went I enjoyed me and my ten bellies!
Next trip I want to spend a lot of time on the beach at a really relaxing place in great fitting swimwear chilling feeling the vibes

----------


## Sheba

There is No Way that you looked like a Fatty Boom Boom
Sweet Sugar Dumpling


You Know what I mean .
Even if you did'nt gain one single ounce they ( the people who know you) tell you straight.
Mi girl how you look fat and nice. You put on a whole heap of farrin weight.

Nice

Just what you need for the self esteem.

Mash up those exams and get your dream work experience in Jamaica.

One Love
B

----------


## Clarity

Tic - First of all, You're beautiful!!
 All this nonsense about a double chin and such. That's rubbish! You look great in all of the pictures I've seen!!
(Although I have self esteem issues of my own, so I really shouldn't tell you how to feel about yourself when I have a lot of work to do on my own self. So I'll change the subject.)
Secondly - I know I can speak for everyone when I say we miss you at the webcasts! It's not the same without you! I hope you're able to get internet back up soon!
Good luck with all your homework, It sounds like a lot but I know you can rock it.
P.S. Your last entries - the conversations with Jamaican men had me cracking up - I loved it :Big Grin:

----------


## Crusher

You do know that skinny women break right?  :Smile: 

I echo Clarity's thoughts we have all been treated to various pics and you see something the rest of us clearly do not. That being said if your goal is to tone and become more fit then good luck to you pretty lady!  :Smile:

----------


## Lola

love the steering them back around to your rum punch, LOL!!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Tic-toc you're doubly blessed, you were born good looking (you can't take credit for that) but what you can take credit for is the good naturedness that absolutely shines out of your face.

I really regret you left the day we got there.
I was actually looking around the airport on the chance I might see you.

----------


## TiCtOc

shucks thanks guys and gals :Embarrassment:  Guess what I have internet finally .How excited am I ?only VERY

----------


## poolguywindsor

Like this one?

----------


## TiCtOc

*Our nieces partner had a printing machine and he made some t-shirt art for my kids which they were really happy about and I gathered all of the little kids at the house together and we (I ) lol decided to create a little show to show to the adults.My neice and her partner had to work most of the weekend but we was welcome at the shop or to make ourselves comfortable at the home but all the little kiddies were there so we decided to do a little singing show.
We got two soda bottles and filled them with stones and water half full and used them as shakers and we found a twig on the floor which we ran to the shop with and asked my neice to run up a small square piece of scrap material on her machine so we could turn it into a flag.One of the elder girls aged 9 is a fantastic gospel singer so she was going to be star of the show, she showered and put on a dress and I gave her one of my necklaces that she liked so she wore that and loved it and kept stroking it and was delighted when I said its yours you are the star of the show!All leading ladies get to keep their props, and we began to practise our little show.The sun was hot but we had fun setting up little stools for our guests and then delivering our little show it was fun.On the Sunday I used my new found dj talent to spin and mix gospel tunes especially for her, the sounds were carried down the mountain gently through the speakers.She was singing along brilliant voice superstar in the making.Why does music sound so fantastic in Jamaica?Maybe because we can play it so loud here.We could never get away with that backhome.We would be thrown out of the neighbourhood as nuisance neighbours!*

*This home was pretty much alone in a mountain though so it was great just playing the music and looking out at the brilliant views.At one point when it rained a man came walking down the hill,
Barefoot , no shirt , looked like he had been training for a muscle program.It was like a scene from a movie combat trousers on, no top, no shoes clambering down this mountainside in the rain!
And he was just casually trekking through the jungle like interior!*
*You see things you think am I seeing things? Like a van with 9 men hanging off its outside swinging around those high Cliffside no railings bends, 3 on each side and 3 on the back with dancehall blasting out LOL Jamaicans make me laugh, they are so happy not a care in the world,Even when the going is tough play some music and they will still try to have fun with it.*
*The kids were yanking my hair, braiding my hair, swinging around my neck, stroking my now stubbly needing a shave knee LOL kids are my thing my life I have been immersed and surrounded by kids for the last 16 years, this little boy had my knee as his comforter I think and just kept stroking it for ages one stubbly patch LOL ahh at least my cranky krinkly old stubbly knee is lurved somewhere.
They were doing tippleovers, singing, dancing,It was quite manic and a handful to say the least but lots of fun. They said I should do modelling with them so we did a pose and made a runway between the beds we were laughing our heads off and then they tried to show me how to dance which was even more hilarious as I cannot dance.The 9 year old was dancing in front of the mirror and we was laughing when I struck a pose attempting to mimic her and even the little ones had a new dancehall move down to perfection and there was little old me in my fluffy socks with my pj's tucked into them , hair all over the place from humidity,nighty on that said crazy moo and a big fluffy dressing gown trying to bust a move in front of the mirror up a mountain top in the middle of Jamaica with a room full of children in hysterical laughter at me.I was getting real hungry I did say we should have put the goat on the night before so we could eat it in the morning but no-one was listening to me and I did not know everyone was going off to work otherwise I would have DEFINATELY cooked it the night before do not like being left alone with strange gas cylinders and cooking etc in new places.So I was getting reallll hungry it was getting late hot and my stomach was rumbling there was some of the delicious rice and I do not know what else in the kitchen but my nephew was feeding all of the little children and I just said give it all to them.It was left for us but I did not want to take it, Thought let them have it because I was not sure what time dinner was going to be and as long as kids are fed and having fun they are happy so I thought we would wait..and wait and..wait LOL so we finally asked what time is dinner so nephew put some more rice on, eventually my niece come up the hill after a hards day work remember she is heavily pregnant and she said "the food cook?" "yuh finish cook food?" I looked around the place, oh dear only me there what to do what to say?
"so you did cook food it ready now?" And I am thinking OMG she is pregnant working seven days a week struggling up a friggin mountain and what have I been doing all day? Playing dance queen and model in a mirror, being a dj and waving flags around with the kids as well as being a stubbly knee comforter so I was quite embarrassed and ashamed and I did not answer at first and she said let me go see if the rice done so I said to my husband omg she just asked was the food cooked, that means I think we should have cooked it first of all, secondly that may mean we have to wait another 4 hrs or so omg 
So he said he did not know she wanted us to cook it then I was saying I told you we should have cooked this last night so we could just get it when we were hungry.So she put the food on and went for a shower and when she returned I said I am really sorry I did not put the food on I didn't realise you wanted me to cook I should have thought, because every single time we go she always cooks she is masterchef and I just learn and I just have not thought about cooking for her plus she used to live at my husbands parents house and they like theirs cooked a particular way so I just learned while she cooked so it just never crossed my mind to cook.I really wanted some nice ice cold soda too but the local shop only had grapefruit soda and an orangey soda but both were a bit sickly I really wanted some pepsi or lemonade but they did have small bottles of pepsi but I would have needed about 20 at least just for starters so did not bother with the pepsi and you feel rude just strolling in with one for yourself (well I would not know as I would not do that but I imagine it would feel even ruder than not cooking for your pregnant hardworking in the hot sun family all day!)So I was feeling ashamed and stupid and thoughtless and selfish and kicking myself for not cooking plus the fact I now had to wait for it to be cooked and my neice came out of the shower to my room and she said food soon come and I said I'm sorry I didn't cook it and have it ready and she bust out laughing and said a joke mi a mek (she was telling a joke) and she knew I had not cooked anything and did not expect me too she was just having a joke with me and burst out laughing lol well I am glad she found it funny I was so ashamed and so hungry so lesson learned.I knew to make myself comfortable there and I just should have done and got up and got my cooking hat on.The curry goat rice and peas and veg was best ever she is a very fantastic cook it just comes natural, when I say best I mean hellooo THEE BEST I have tasted yet in all the island better than the posh restaurants better than the cookshops better than the big hotels this is the real deal where you just want more and more 
*
*My son busied himself this week by being a local farmer,every morning after his milo he likes to take a little walk to see what he can pick to eat, he finds oranges and makes orange juice for mummy in the morning as I do not drink tea and it tasted really nice.Mixed with water and sugar ,He finds all sorts of  things that I do not even know what they are but he know what to do with everything.I wonder who teaches him all these things,I know his granddad has shown his some things and his cousins tell him things but it all seems so natural to him.If he is hungry or thirsty he goes outside to see what is there.He is shunning my grocery shop!I have no pizza or anything for him though so he is not exactly happy with my grocery shop this week.There is not much he likes down this end apart from chicken nuggets, toast the odd hotdog or crackers crisps or biscuits so he is on a fruit and food finding mission which he is really enjoying!*
*There is some ackee here so we have bought saltfish which we will have for breakfast this morning,Not had any since I been here so I am looking forward to that.*

----------


## TiCtOc

:Big Grin: LOL THATS A GOOD PHOTO PGW I am very critical though and I do have to say that was at the end of the month I had no eyelashes on some spots are coming through after being scared of the freezing cold showers and my grey hair is seeping through and look at my wrinkles omg i am too young for wrinkles lol well actually I am not get on high botox alert everyone oh when I get money I shall be a danger to society at that beauty parlour! I can't wait I want eyelashes stay on lipstick glittery one, all of my eyeshadow plans went out of the window I had all the packs with me too! I have no hair do LOL what the heck is that hair do haha I am so funny I got to laugh at myself because in my suitcase I brought rollers, hair straighteners, curling tongues hairspray mousse and gel and NEVER at home would I DARE step out without it being done but ever since I plugged my hairdryer in for the first time at seastar and it was whispering to me instead of blowing fast air i switched it off flung it in the suitcase and totally forgot about all my equipment! I wa struly having too much fun to actually give a flying figaroo if I had done my hair or make up I just did not care I have lots of photos I am looking back on thinking hahaha wash and goI have never been a wash and go frizz air dry kinda girl, mainly because the British weather does not allow to air dry it would icicle up probably but the weather here would frizz it up high but in Jamaica the humidity keeps it a flat kinda frizz that I just fling behind me and hope for the best and get on with the show..No time for faffing around with hair it was just full on fun and partay time,In reflection maybe I could have had it braided so it looked like I made an effort.Who cares?FRIZZ TO THE WORLD! AND GREY HAIR LOL :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

*My internet is back up and running which apart from enabling me to frantically price check like a maniac (so far flights in times I can travel are Usd$2000 ) I can continue re-living my memories and I feel like singing the song in this video below me so are you ready?Press play crank up the volume , grab a hairbrush and sing with me



come on who played it twice? who danced at the same time as singing admit it  lol*

----------


## TiCtOc

One thing I always notice about Jamaican people is that theyalways stick together and look out for one another. If one has no food anotherwill try to provide, if an elderly person has nowhere to live someone in the community will usually help and take them in and treat them like family.

I have seen it a lot in many shapes and forms everyone looking out for one another. It is just about love and not money.Sharing,caring,Things that just do not happen where I come from. Once your money runs out at home you are on your own usually nobody cares nobody would take you under their wing and let you move in that would very very rarely be seen happen but seems second nature in Jamaica, seems almost every family has an elderly Jamaican lady overseeing house activities and shes sometimes called aunty but sometimes infact most times they can't remember actually who aunty is related to! It is just a polite term and they look after aunty or Mz b/d/g regardless of wherever she came from.It's like who's that lady?oh we nah know lol but they take care of her anyway!
I have decided that January definitely is not a month for me for a short holiday infact I may have been a little disappointed if I had only come for a week or two in January because the nights get quite chilly and themornings too and it is not very hot during the day, now that weather is perfectif you are building a house for instance and want to oversee the work. Januarycould be great for that but as a tourist for a holiday if you are seeking HOT HOT HOT January may not be the month . It has been comfortable as I am in the countryside but if I was on the beach maybe I would not be so happy with it. We had a great December here though very sunny and nice and calm because for the last 2 decembers there was a lot of breeze,wind and cold Jamaicans were wearing light jackets so we was very lucky with the nice December weather. I love the heat though and I think our next trip may be a july or august as that is the childrens school longest holiday and this was a total one off that they could take anytime out of school so I would have to fit it in around them if we were all coming together next time.
Today is our last full day here, tomorrow we leave ,I am absolutely devastated to have to leave, Thinking of some of my family back home but I know they are ok we have stayed in touch and I will be glad to see them but I just wish theywould all come here instead! They need to just Pack up and leave.
I really do not want to go home and if I had only myself to think  about I would stay but I am also excited about my girls sitting their final exams they are both set to get very high results and one of them will have the highest number of passes in the area if it all works out.I will be very excited if she makes the press.
We worked hard towards this for many years so that will be at least one nice thing tolook forward to on my return. If only I could pay back this trip by July and return with them for an exam passing celebration LOL OOPS here I go already planning the next trip while I am still here I must try to stop that. Infact I think I totally let my hair down and already celebrated their upcoming success on this trip like a pre  exam pass trip lol. I know I partied hard this trip and a lot of you maybe thought what is she doing? But some of you are aware but some are not that I have been a full time24/7 mum for almost 16 years my kids have always come first before anything oranyone and I have spent 11 years making sure my girls are ahead of their expected learning age at all times from the moment they started school at age 3-4
It was a big thing to me that meant a lot to be there 24/7for them dinner on the table straight after school someone in the house at all times and and to get them to love reading and writing and try my best to makesure they can clock up all those A grades.I realise I was fortunate even if broke to be able to do that as lots of mums do not get that opportunity,So now is the time where they will sit their very final exams and we will see the results of those many years of hard work which we all put in to makesure they have a better choice of options and hopefully will make better decisions and choices in their life than I did in my own. All of those 11 years of doing the schooling with them I rarely partied VERY rarely.So now I am at the final finish line I just feel like Iwent a bit crazy also grieving in a party way (is that allowed is that normal i don't know never grieved b4) partying on this holiday as it is a big changing point in all my families life. When they finish these exams in a couple of months they finish school and are half way through their plans and I am just thankful that we made it through, we got there in the end it was not always an easy road for me but they do not know that ,They think its all rosey and they got to travel the world and had everything they needed.Wanted to makesure my kids had a really good education so they would not end up old, stupid and no prospects. So yes I have gone a bit wild on the partying but I never hurt no-one and I probably will not be able to celebrate their success by returning to Jamaica with them this summer so I guess I just let my hair down early! And why not?We all worked hard for these final results.I have my hopes pinned high on them! Iam very proud of them and now its almost all coming to an end.
This trip planning saga is cleaning mine and everyone elses bank accounts out! I cannot help it,This love of Jamaica will last forever ,I am torn if I want to live here or not. I love it but I need heaps more money.
I said I would be happy in a wooden house which I would BUT long term how would that work out? what facilities would I have? could I cope? I could cope with a nice mansion with pool of course or a basic wooden hut but it is the inbetween that I cannot cope with, I am an all or nothing kinda gal, the electric and gas and water dramas that happen often. Things breaking down or needing repairing just things we take for granted back home, plus other issues like the hurricanes, I am scared of heavy rainfall so imagine me in a hurricane and then there are the roads The roads in the interior are just downright terrifying and I promised myself I will never put my family in danger again by riding those roads again unless in an emergency.I have been on those roads for years and years and it is an adrenaline rush for sure BUT the amounts of accidents and deaths I witnessed this trip in such a short space of time has definately made me re-evaluate things.At home I do read statistics of road accidents and robberies or deaths and such to keep up with what is going on but seeing it live in front of your face is totally something else and my family are worth more to me than a holiday, a car ride.If it is not essential and an emergency I will not take them those routes again, of course the violence part too,But I love it and sometimesyou have to go to what you love to be happy and content.
I am off to go eat my ackee and saltfish now , hope you have all had a delicious home grown breakfast and if not get yourselves down here and do not forget to invite me!

----------


## Schuttzie

Good to see you back, tictoc!  Enjoying it very much  :Wink:   I've a question...you're girls are 16 and then they will be done with high school?  Here in the states they go until they are 17-18.  Just wondering  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

*Hey Schuttzie, yes children finish high school here when they are 16, They keep saying they will change the law and make it 18 but I do not think it has happened yet.Here when children reach 16 these are the options:
Leave high school enter straight into work, low pay and will only get minimum wage at a basic entry level position eg: working on a till at a shop or in a cafe, you still have the opportunity to work your way up within a company that way but if the company closes all you have is experience and no qualifications and both are very important these days.
The other option which has become a massive awful trend here is to drop out or just leave school , have no job bum around do nothing have a few kids , the other option is to further your education and go to college where you can do one or two year courses depending on your ability and what you want to achieve.You enter college by choice it is not compulsary.
After college 1 or 2 years you will leave with certificates or diplomas these are enough to at least get you a good interview for a job but possibly would still be a basic entry level position on a lower wage .But better than nothing,
After college if you pass you can go to higher education at a university,You can go to a real brick built university , fees are around 9000 per year plus excursions, trips extras and living expenses rent and such or you can attend online university where fees are lower,There are bursaries,scholarships,grants and loans for those who wish to apply on a low income or facing hardships.
University usually takes 3 or 4 years if you attend a real brick university full time, online part time may take longer.
After that time you can proceed to postgraduate status to get an MBA (masters) and then you can get doctors in your subject.
It is a long thing and takes a lot of focus and dedication and hard work and most students are struggling in England for money as If they are studying full time there is not a lot of time left for working to keep their heads above water but there are people from all over the world who come here to study it is supposed to be one of the best areas for education.How true that is I do not know, I just know there are an extremely large amount of students and student residencies and universities all over town.People from all over the world are here studying.So that is your options in England,Do not think it is too much different from other places except we finish earlier than some countries and are allowed to work.I think working age in Jamaica is 15 I read in a law book somewhere.
My girls have already got in their chosen college , they start this September,One will do 2 years and then on to university as she is studying to become a primary school teacher.The other will complete 2 years in travel and tourism which she gets a lot of useful certificates from and they will get her a job in travel at the end of it as she is going travelling the world for a year.In that year she will decide if working her way up or continuing the work she has is what she wants or if she wants to use those certificates to come home and start university.
Going to university gives you a massively better chance at obtaining jobs with higher pay at a higher level.And with fierce competition and a lot of companies closing down here, the recession that we are told we are out of which I do not believe, change in government here and mass immigration and political issues they can't seem to cope with here , basically if you do not have every letter you can get after your name you are going to have a hard life and struggle for money just to keep your head above water unless of course you were born in to money or have inherited.So education and study I feel is essential for the average person.Without it unless you are a lucky person you will be on minimum wage in a booooooring job for what may become forever booooooring!
So me and my girls are just raking in all the certificates we can get right now.*

----------


## Seveen

yep too many folks just fill out that UB40

i am happy for your young ladies!

----------


## TiCtOc

Cheers Seveen ,
I am very proud of them I am glad they got away from all the hustle and bustle here over christmas and new year and had time to totally chill and revise in time for their exams in Jamaica,I don't care what anyone says I know my own kids and I see the effort that goes in to schoolwork and revising and I know for a fact they were in a better place emotionally in Jamaica and they had that chance to unwind relax and take all of the words in that they were reading in preperation for their exams rather than their schoolkids in the area trying to tempt them to sneak out all over christmas getting up to seriously no good.They got much more done , it was perfect timing in a sense.
I am immensely proud of them and all our hard work as a mother naturally would be but I will also enjoy getting the results and feeling a little bit smug with myself knowing that all the haters from way back when,
 when they saw a very young mother with 2 babies looked down their nose and threw us all on the scrapheap without a second glance..its THEIR kids and grandkids that have become drop outs or have a failed education it's THEIR kids out on the streets misbehaving.It will be MY kids names going forward for the achievement awards or names in the paper and doing something good.It's funny how life has a way of catching up with you when you are hater! they gonna alll have to eat their words very soon.But I always knew my kids would do the best,They just didn't believe me - like I cared!I just plodded on doing my thing with my kids.
 There is a saying haters only make you stronger.The trip to jamaica was great for them to clear their minds revise get stuck in and prepare for the that last hurdle.
It has been a long single narrow road full of obstacles but now we are finally at a crossroads with many avenues to choose from.Life has a funny way of changing and you will get out what you put in no matter how hard it feels at the time.It is all about knowing where you want to be and getting a plan to get there
3 guesses where I want to be?
 :Big Grin: 
Million dollar question is what is my plan to get there!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Schuttzie

Thank you, Tictoc for the explanation...I didn't mean to sidetrack your trip report, lol.  Education is so very important here, too.

----------


## TiCtOc

I never told you what happened with the coleslaw did I? I had planned from before I went to Jamaica to eat lots of coleslaw, I love it, I enjoy it with spicy food to cool it down,
 I like the texture and the taste and the nice homemade coleslaw in Jamaica so when I got there for weeks I could not find any decent homecooked real Jamaican food , nowhere had coleslaw which was really strange as everywhere used to have it, I found the food quite poor all over Negril this trip but then I was on a low budget but the food should still be nice whatever the price.Had consistently good food at fatties  for 400 j a meal and that was real homemade frehly cooked food for a very low price, never had a bad meal there it was A* food just had no coleslaw.So all trip I wanted coleslaw I would have to read all the pages here again to remember if I actually got any in Negril, I know a few of you told me to go to Chicken lavish but I never got there so I was craving coleslaw by the time I got to our families house.So nobody had any coleslaw nobody had any plans to make any so I made a real effort one very hot afternoon to head into town,I actually walked all the way there on crazy roads and in hot sun.I wanted coleslaw dammit! So I went to a  local market and bought about 5 cabbages, a huge bag of carrots, some mayo and anything else we could add would be back at the house.So of course every man and woman selling fruit and vegetables wanted me to purchase from them and I had to explain my situation many times telling them I already had what I needed I just want to make coleslaw which gained many laughs as they looked at me as if to ask was I feeding the 5 thousand as I had about 5 cabbages where some families may just use half of ONE cabbage or one cabbage well I needed 5! You do know we like our food.We like BIG portions full of tasty food not bland mediocre garbage.I wanted to do a huge bowl of it so we would have a lot to share with the curry goat meal.I always like to cook extra even at home incase anyone pops in and then we do not have to start cutting the portions down.So hot sun , walking, market fiasco,carrying it all thought I would give the three teenagers a simple job while they were waiting for that days dinner to be cooked it was a real simple easy job or so I thought and there was three teenagers to complete the task, all they had to do was chop carrots and cabbages and put them into a big bowl, so one of my girls was moaning she could not find a knife then when I found one she said it does not work , then I tried it and it did work she still moaned so my husband sharpened it for her then my other daughter was taking ages peeling ,It went from day to night the sun went down and the veg was still not all cut up , then dinner was ready I was hoping to have a taste of coleslaw with that evenings dinner even though it was for the next day for a big family meal at our sleepover party But the kids still had not finished and I did not want their dinner to go cold so I said leave it until later or tomorrow so my sister in law took it off them and put it in the kitchen,I THOUGHT she had put it away or covered it with water , I did not think to ask what was she doing with it.So the coleslaw fiasco/saga was laid to rest until the next morning when I said come on kids lets finish the coleslaw, so I looked in the fridge..NO coleslaw you got to be kidding me right?Wheres my coleslaw? Looked on the side looked on the table could not find the coleslaw hmmm.Saw a tea towel covering something noooo not my coleslaw? PLEASE DON'T BE MY COLESLAW, Peeked under it, My cabbage and carrots with NO water it was my unfinished coleslaw and after all the memories of hot sun walking, talking with vendors and repeating my coleslaw tale a million times and watching it go from day to night with the kids moaning about knives because they probably did not want to help with it ..as all the memories of what I had to do to actually get the ingredients to the kitchen flashed before my mind I was now looking in the bowl and thought what is that?Oh its just a bad cabbage leaf..pick it out just gone brown thats all ,BUT NO IT WAS NOT just ONE piece of brown cabbage the whole lot had gone discoloured and brown and horrible and no good as it had not been covered with water or put in the fridge so I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WTH WHO KILLED MY CABBAGE look at my cabbage omg you know what I had to go through to get this cabbage? 5 weeks I had been wanting cabbage in Jamaica not to mention my pre-Jamaica licking of lips and drooling at the thought of it and as I could not find any in the hotels I went through allll of this to succumb and make my own and now this MASSACRE of the cabbage.It was devastation of the coleslaw it was- it was well it was just my bl@@@ luck wasn't it?Only me could go through all that to end up with a bucket full of gone off cabbage so my sister in law said perhaps the under neath may be ok maybe only the top has gone discoloured , she was probably trying to calm me down I REALLLLY wanted that coleslaw bad bad bad lol So I tasted a bit and it seemed ok so I decided to finish it myself in a huff and a sulk I was not waiting until the sun had gone down again to try and get the kids to help me out so I mixed it up made it sort of edible it was better than nothing and put it in the fridge.All I had to do now was to wait for it to get cold.Yummy I shall have my coleslaw at last.I left it there a good couple of hours while we got dressed and waited for our ride to go have the sleepover party where we was taking a big bag of goat and I wanted to take the coleslaw.So I grabbed the coleslaw out of the fridge happy as a smiling ray of sunshine proud of my coleslaw accomplishment and finally I would get a homecooked dinner of curry goat rice and peas and my nice homemade coleslaw at long last.So we got out the car,Counted my kids as they were walking up the mountain , yep kids check we are all here, bags check, coleslaw check WTHHHHHHHH Or rather WTFFFFFFFF is dripping out of the coleslaw dishes bags?OMG don't even joke with me now what the hell is THAT? so we opened the bags and it had all turned into dishes of smelly crap watery stinking smelly mushy gooey horrible brown discoloured messy crap and that was my offering for the family table,Who I had not seen in about two years.JUST MY LUCK i DON'T BELIEVE IT.
To the family they were probably thinking oh its just a bit of coleslaw she bought from somewhere or chopped up "it nah matter" BUT I knew what the heck I went to get through to get that coleslaw there and I was MAD MAD MADDD.
So what the heck had happened to my coleslaw now I wonder?
So then I find out something to either do with electricity or the fridge.If you overload the fridge it does not cool the food properly or freeze food properly .I had no energy to even ask in depth as to why.I feel sometimes that you can just not rely on nothing or no-one to comply with the easiest of tasks or simplest of things that you just expect to be done and take for granted things will happen things will work and be ok .WRONG THINK AGAIN.Nothing goes right,All I knew was I had dishes full of stinky crap as my offerring to the table and I had tried so hard to make it nice.
This was the journey on dangerous roads too where I had no holy s@@@ bar yet I still managed to cling on to the beloved coleslaw even though we nearly fell off a very high cliff mountain edge.As that was our last weekend and we left Jamaica very shortly after I never got no coleslaw.How annoying is that?After everything NO coleslaw and I cannot be bothered to make anything since I got back I am in mourning for my holiday I want it back! And
I WANT COLESLAW DAMMIT :Big Grin:

----------


## TiCtOc

*Our nephew was also grating to make home made carrot or beetroot juice or something like that he worked real hard on it for ages and that went bad too*

----------


## Sheba

Greetings Ms T,
So Wha appen? Yu dash We whey?
I know it's probably all stoosh back in Hengland BUT when Yu a  Come Back a Yu Yard?

Hope all is good.
One Love
B

----------


## TiCtOc

It is my final FINAL, FINAL day here no more top up of fundsinjections,
 no more extensions.
 no more just one moreday here, there and everywhere, the time has come , my ticket has ran out , mychildren have their final examinations waiting for them at school and we HAVEto go home.OR DO WE?
LOL
What do you think the next step would be if the FINALdecision was up to me if I did not have the childrens schooling to worry about?
There is no way on this earth ANYONE could make me go home!No way!
I would stay and just see what happens , go with the flowand only return back to England if my luck ran out, but it never has andhopefully never will!
I never thought this trip would happen this year so muchhappened this year pre trip that I just gave up on the idea even though it wastearing me up to have to miss my trip and also lose my monies already paid.
But doom and gloom soon SNAPPED into happiness andexcitement the second I printed my boarding pass, and the second we got in thetransfer van to Negril. I cannot even describe how I felt,except WELCOME HOMEonce more.Hooray thankyou Jesus
Lastnight was very strange weather it really rained hardhere for hours and hours and felt cool.It rained well after dark and thismorning felt very cold and I wondered if I was seeing things there was a foglike mist over the mountains hanging real low which lasted for nearly twohours.It was cold cloudy and rainy and it was like natures way of saying tictoctime to go home, easing me back into the weather back home the cold , thecloud, the fog the mist and rain.It is very unusual weather today it is justlike at home in England, perhaps it is better for me this way as if it was verysunny with the birds chirping and I hear one sound system I know it would makeit a lot harder for me to leave so this weather is easing me out slowly!
I really do not want to go home.My childrens education isalmost finished there, We are in January now , my girls finish around May forgood, They could attend college anywhere in the world and my son could easilysettle in to school here.My mother and father are also back home and we see myfather daily who is with us all the time so of course I have missed them butthey can easily fly out here.
I just wish I could stay but know my time is up and I haveto leave and every time I say next time will be for longer or a one way ticketbut in reality the longest I can get away is 5 or 6 weeks over july /augustwhen my children are out of school/college for summer so I will not get toexperience 3 or 6 months or 12 months it can only ever be 5 or 6 weeks until Imake a final decision to up and leave once and for all.Just grab my chance androll with it.
The worst that could ever happen to us is I would be satback in my same old chair in my same old life looking out of that same oldwindow pane watching the rain and the miserable unhappy unsociable cold peoplepassing by from time to time.I would still have a life and a roof and moneyback home.I really do not have anything to lose by just taking a chance andgoing for it as the worst that can happen is I would have to fly to England andjust go back to where my life is at now.Nothing ventured nothing gained.
My main priority is EDUCATION and certificates , degrees andpasses for my kids it seems you cannot get anywhere these days unless you havea very good natural talent or you possess all of these certificates.
So making sure they all have a good education is my numberone priority and they are all doing extremely well so far and I am very proudof them.
I also have to make sure my father is happy, he said hewould come here for good with us if we got something stable and settledarranged.
My mother hopefully would find the courage to fly out forvisits.
I dont have any other ties at all.I have family but theywould not put their life on hold for me not at all so I cannot do that forthem.I have to look out for my own immediate family.If and when my family get agood opportunity that they have been waiting for it is not like I will beconsulted they would grab it with both hands and go and so will I!
We made breakfast in bed for my in laws this morning Isuccumbed to the drawing of tea LOL and had a cup of some chocolatey drink!
I bet my son asks for tea every morning now at home.
We had a bit of a bad sleep as the kids were playing musicalbeds lastnight all fighting for a space and saying they wanted to sleep indifferent places so everyone is feeling a little tired today.My mother in lawmade me laugh, the phone rang and she said hello and then she shouted my fatherin law, because he was not quick enough to come she said you nah come? Well Icyan bodder wit it and put the phone down LOL she said she did not know who itwas and we did not know how to recall the number LOLOL
Our nephew came lastnight after school to say our goodbyesit was sad he cooked up a mean chicken though it was lovely and my girls wereassistant chefs.
The phone has been ringing today, different family fromEngland checking on arrangements saying hi people saying bye its so sad.I donot want to leave.
My dreams lastnight were surreal can a dream even be surrealor is it surreal anyway?
Lol
My dreams were of every single song since I got here , bassspeakers musicians, boardies faces, musical instruments , family time, beachtime, seastar time, concerts, driving, cliffs, Cliffside, chicken , rum, fun,sun, birds, animals, noises and then I woke up, It was like the whole 6 weeksflashed before me like they say it happens before death but it is not the endof my life just the end of my holiday but I sure do feel like wearing all blackand start mourning!

----------


## TiCtOc

I keep repeating myself and for that I apologize I know I can be a repetitive annoying mo fo sometimes about things I am passionate about and this is WITHOUT any rum!

My liver is one thing that will be pleased to go back home LOL it will have a nice long rest until my next trip.Our driver is coming in the next 30 minutes  and we will leave here in just over an hour or so.I have about 2000j LOL to my name so I am seriously hoping I do not have to pay exit tax, I have always paid it before on every single trip but they were on cheapo flights and this was a mega expensive scheduled airline which I heard it was included in.Please let that rumour be right.Because I have no credit card and no-one back home will loan me one more dime/cent/penny!
I really hope there is no drama at the airport.We get fed well on the plane at least and drinks are free.Once we land I have to get 3 long trains and a taxi to get home.It will take me almost 24 hours of messing about but 24 hours from now I will be lying on my bed , if my bed hasn’t been stolen or sold LOL with my memories of my trip and OMG I so need to start planning the next trip because there was SO much I never got to do this trip and so much I saved for next time that I will have to start planning and saving and paying back from the moment I touch down.
Do you think I am crazy for that?
Says who?
Says you LOL?
I know everyone reading this is probably every inch as in love with Jamaica as I.You know you are all as obsessed with trips as me just admit it be honest!
I did not manage to make it to a library as planned all week so I am sorry I could not do live updates and looking back I would definitely buy my own connection which I can just plug in my usb port so I have access to internet at all times.I cannot even check if my flight is on time as I have no phone or internet now so here’s to hoping! As always riding on a wing and a prayer LOL
Please forgive me.
Everything always works out in Jamaica, where there is a will there is a way.If I really want something I will get it,If I really want to do something I manage to do it.Do not let fear or lack of money or confidence hold you back.Everyone has the same opportunities , they are out there just not everyone has the same amount of money to take up those opportunities but if you really want something so bad you will find a way.I was coming here twice sometimes 3 times in a year or less than 2 years at one point.
Where there is a will there is a way.
Everybody’s cases are packed except one.Guess who’s that is?
MINE
I know I

----------


## TiCtOc

*Life can be* very fun out here and also very hard I have seensome hardships.

If you are a tourist and want lots of fun bring lots ofmoney, if you want to live here come with lots of money and a superb plan ,anything less than a superb plan is not going to cut it.
In saying that if you are a single person with no ties orworries you could always just come here with NO plan and go with the flow andsee where life takes you OMG that sounds quite cool.DO IT NOW while you havethe chance!
What is there to lose.?
Imagine a NO PLAN ~ EMIGRATING  PARTY ? WOIEEEEEEE that could be fun.
I am looking forward to reading Gerry and brasis trip reportbut they have failed miserably in locating me and picking me up on motorbikesto transport me to all the shows I have missed you get a big fat fail for thatboys LOL
Hope everyone has been having a lot of fun both at homereading the boards and on the rock having a blast.
So much fun so little time.I have got to fly so far awaynow.I envy those of you who can come 5 times a year or just hop on a plane for200 dollars and come for a long weekend .That must be so cool.
I hope I get back soon to see the family here ,  I really hope this is not our last visit withthem and we can make it back ASAP.Good bye Jamaica, Goodbye Jamaicans andboardies, and fun , sun and rum and family fun, goodbye sounds, and nature andscenery and sunsets and sunrises and shooting stars and calm blue oceans andreef fish and white sand and swaying palm trees and coconuts and everythingthat grows in the yard.Good bye friends and family and drivers and shops andworkers and patties and jerk chicken and hills and mountains and sunrays andbig bright silver moon and warm rain and cool breeze and swimming pools andJacuzzis and musicians and instruments and huge soundsystems goodbye late nightreggae rhythms flowing through the night air sending me to sleep (umm ok notsleep but you know what I mean!) Good bye adventure, goodbye camping style,andgoodbye my favourite staff at my favourite places, bye bye my rum punch  what will I do without you and OMG The buyone get 2 free at fun holiday beach resort that just cannot get better theywere good too.Good bye waterpark I could spend a lot more days with you if Ihad money and good bye to everything I totally missed and didn’t get chance todo this trip.Jamaicans say you should not say goodbye say soon come back
But I will say goodbye to COLD SHOWERS LOL I stink I think Iwill enjoy a hot overflowing bubble bath on my return.I could not find a plugfor the bath here and water is very cool.I think seastar had hot water, can’tremember and fun holiday had a hot Jacuzzi.Must make a list of hot water placesfor future reference!
I think a good all rounder on the beach would definitely befun holiday beach resort.It has everything you need in a good location.Seastaris still my number one Cliffside.You will NOT find anywhere with  better customer care here.As usual everysingle thing I asked for needed or wanted and more was provided.I think atourist used my nice coconut tanning oil there I kept leaving it by accidentnear the loungers and then it disappeared boo I bought another but it was creamnot oil and I have not actually ended up getting many days in the sun,Atseastar I was undercover and here in the country I am indoors a lot so thetanning situation is not as good as it could have been if I stayed on the beachfor 6 weeks imagine the tan then woooo that would be cool.
Enough ramblings from me I am off for my final taste ofJamaican home cooked food best throw all of my things in my case any which wayand how, I just hope I am not the family pulled out of the queue for  everything getting searched I am NOT in themood yet it is always ME each and every time lol, one time they missed me andgot one of my kids instead,I never have nor ever will have anything I shouldnot have on me I think people who do that kinda thing on purpose are very sillyas they pretty much always get caught these days plus in my humble opinion themules never get paid enough, you know how I am with costs and prices I know thegoing rate LOL its crap and totally not worth it.It is illegal, crap pay notworth it, don’t do it ,don’t risk it.
Bye everyone see you on the other side watching the webcastsdreaming we were back here booooooooooooo 
Love yas all hope you all have fantastic holidays and lotsof fun in this perfect little island of paradise.
Bye for now
SOON COME BACK!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## TiCtOc

*Update on the packing situation - I** could not be bothered packing my case and the thought ofall them summer clothes just lying on my wardrobe floor never to be worn againor at least until another holiday made me sad and I thought what a waste. I sawa need for those clothes and I decided to give everything I had away my girlsgave some things too. I kept my sparkly dress and undergarments the rest I gaveaway clothes shoes, accessories etc.*
*I am an all or nothing kinda gal so if I was to go home tono electric and gas or water on and my cable and internet was to be cut offthen I figured if I was to have nothing at all then I may aswell finish it offproperly and give all my clothes away too no point keeping just a bit of stuffholding on to things when everything else is falling apart around me so it wasall or nothing.Plus I was in need of some karma points !*
*Keep everything or give away everything. It was my lastlittle gesture to Jamaica we all made quite a few gestures this trip, justchose not to write about them all but I hope the clothes bring the wearer thefun and happiness that I had in them hopefully my happy vybe and spirit will continueto make the person happy.*
*My daughter gave away her prized possession her mobile phoneand even hubby gave some items away. My son usually leaves some toys but henever brought his little toys this trip.*
*The flight home which I had started off thinking this couldactually be a good chance to have a jetlag day ON THE PLANE LOL I was laughinginside thinking wait til I tell the boardies I ended up having my jetlag day onthe plane ride home, I had visions of me settling in comfy pillow and blanketmunching on some snacks and watching a few good movies, we usually take it inturns to sit with my son  we usually dojust over 2 hours each as he likes entertaining and needs watching the wholeway he always wants to do something so I was surprised when they seated my 3children behind our seats and he settled in right away and was superbly behavedand just wanted to chill watch a movie and go to sleep=RESULT except I then gotsomeone elses 7 year old next to me who thought it would be great fun everytimeI closed my eyes to prod me , poke me , tap me awake or swing the remotecontrol into my leg or have an elbow wrestle over the arm rest space. This wasfunny for about 4 minutes I had another almost ten hours to go. Then he waiteduntil I just nodded off and put the spotlights in my face. THE ONLY SEAT ON THEWHOLE PLANE to have a spotlight on it was my seat typical just my luck my kidsare all behaving and I get stuck with dennis the freakin menace. I started toget mad he thought it was a disco spotlight in my face spotlight off on offkick tap, prod poke. I went and sat near the emergency exit where I hoped Iwould not fly out and tried to make myself invisible and small as you get introuble for blocking the exits so I stayed there for 15 minutes I neededbreathing space. My husband came to get me and said he had sorted the lightsituation out. It was a fairly uncomfortable flight back they forgot to order akids meal for my son so he was hungry eating snacks no meal then they forgot myhusbands breakfast and they only gave us 2 drinks which were just smallgulpsful , you know how much we paid for this flight?? get me a drink dammit!The games channels never worked and there was hard cold metal in between myfeet on the floor which made my sitting very uncomfortable so I was sittinglike I was in labour feet apart and my head on the pull down tray shoved facedown in to a pillow –when dennis the menace was not attacking me of course LOLso my planned jetlag flight did not happen. We got our trains I did not evennotice the climate change like we usually do it was odd. I really think therain mist and fog in Jamaica really helped me ease back in to the weather wedid not feel the cold until evening and usually we all have jetlag andtiredness for up to a week but nothing, nothing at all everyone went to bed asnormal and just fitted straight back into things no jetlag nothing. I do notknow how my body survived with such little sleep but I have slept loads allyear before I came so maybe I was using stored reserves!*

----------


## TiCtOc

On the way home we* had totally ran out of all kinds of cashin any and every currency all I had was one single pound coin which wasleftover from our way in. My mother had told me to call her when I got to thetrain station so she could send my driver to pick me up to bring me to my home.So I was gripping this precious final pound coin hanging on for dear life. Thethought never occurred to me imagine if she was on the phone or voicemail cameon? what would I do then lol*
*
**Good job these thoughts never occur as I am doing things atthe time as I would scare myself senseless!*
*But things always work out I pulled out the pound called mymum, the guy was on his way.*
*I arrived home to a little welcome home committee which wascute and unexpected, my brother and his pregnant partner was in my home, she isabout to give birth any day now and I am very very excited about this and mymum and dad was here and my next door neighbour.*
*They had all missed me they said awww, they have neverbothered to meet or greet me before , I think maybe they thought I was notcoming back lol*
*It took me about at least an hour to open all of the bills,the less important ones had to head straight for the trash I am afraid lolpriorities priorities!*
*Obviously my fambo will be number one on the payback pile.*

----------


## TiCtOc

Pictures of me and my father in law enjoying one of our many chats out on the porch we have been known to spend many an hour out there talking about anything and everything, I think pretty much everything in the world has been discussed with us out on that porch!As you can see I managed to sneak one little rum and pepsi in too!
We talk about poverty, politics,crime, corruption, beauty, scenery, education, government, power, history, the future, the stock market! anything and everything we will sit there for hours and discuss until we watch the sun set over the mountains,then we come in to eat and sometimes we go back out there to chat in almost total darkness with the tree frogs chirping as our little audience.I love our little chats or long chats as I should say.I look forward to them all year.He is a very understanding man who likes to reflect on discussions and debate from both perspectives of an arguement and I enjoy doing that too so thats why some of our chats can take quite some time!
The other pic is of me and my nephew when we was having a 5 minute time out from the water issue that was driving us bonkers!

----------


## TiCtOc

got a little bit more to come few more photos i will post later

----------


## Seveen

:-)

----------


## Schuttzie

Nice, TicToc ~

----------


## TiCtOc

A couple of songs i HAVE BEEN BLASTING TODAY TO GET ME BACK IN THE HAPPY BEAT MOOD THAT I KNOW FROM JAMAICA!
NO MATTER WHAT ITS ALWAYS ALL ABOUT THE MUSIC AND FUN OUT THERE NO MATTER HOW HARD THE STRUGGLE MUSIC WILL LIFT YOUR SPIRIT.Also been listening to some old ska which reminds me of the cute little old men with a bottle of rum in their pocket usually I found them in some backstreet wooden bar down a country lane, always ready for a chat and a dance and most of all FUN!!..You can't test the little old jamaican men doing their ska dancing yeah boy!

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

This is what the rastas are trying to teach us in Jamaica we should listen I need more self control to listen better...it does all make a lot of sense though once you start to research what they are talking about.It is very good in theory.Practise is very hard especially once overseas where the fresh lovely homegrown food is hard or impossible to grow.
I would like to have this healthier way of living though.one day perhaps..dare I say maybe LOL?

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

** Holding grey goose was for entertainment purposes only , only had 2000j left remember! I was just wishing :Wink:

----------


## TiCtOc

Miss Jamaica bad

----------


## Sheba

Thanks for taking us along on your trip.
I realy enjoyed it.
I'll keep you posted on reggae shows during the Olympics in Finsbury Park Londpn.
Walk good.
B

----------


## sbeth

That was quite a trip report! You have a beautiful family and it sounds like y'all had quite the adventure. Thanks for chatting with me on the board chat yesterday. I ordered some jerk seasoning (wet and dry) and some jerk bbq sauce from Walkerswood. Thanks for the recommendation.

----------


## TiCtOc

Hey all, the beginning of a new adventure....stay tuned I will be landing in a few days.

----------


## TizzyATX

WHHOOOOOP!  

Hold on to yer hats hahaa

Have fun Tic!!!!!  I'll be checkin back

----------


## TiCtOc

I land in a few days,
 :Cool:  I will not have WiFi for a week or so but I will be saving every little detail , 
typed up to post as soon as I can get a connection. 
I am EXTREMELY EXCITED. 
First time flying SOLO although family will be flying down to be with me for some of my trip. 
I will be meeting friends and family from all over the world .There will  be ups and downs as one of our Ja relatives is sick so that is the main  purpose of my last minute trip but of course while I am over there I am  sure I will manage to squeeze in a bit (lots) of fun (aka another trip  of a lifetime) ,
 I will be staying all over the island in different parishes in  different styles of accommodation ranging from upmarket places with  staff to wooden huts and even possibly camping.
I am looking forward to meeting my wealthy friends who show me how the  big boys/girls play and also my friends with not a dollar in their  pocket who show me how to survive, live, breathe, stay grounded and  humble , they show me mostly creativity which I find amazing. I  definitely do NOT have enough cash to do this trip infact right now all I  have booked is 7 nights stay and a flight ticket ,(I am coming for much  longer)  I have a likkle food money NOT MUCH but I feel it is important  and that it is the right time that I need to be in Jamaica (I know I  feel that every day but I just feel I should be there , I will probably  find out why later in my trip.)
Sooo I have no ride, will not be able to hire a driver yet somehow believe I will get round the island..somehow someway
 (see I told you I learn creativity from Jamaicans!)
I have already had a buy one get THREE free offer on the 7 nights I did  book so you can bet ya bottom dollar I was overjoyed with that! You know  how I love a bargain and so....It all begins ...

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Can't wait for the report.  I just love your writing and traveling skills.

----------


## Hussyband

Oh boy.  The last trip report consumed nearly an entire afternoon when I was supposed to be working.  I think I will leave this one for a few days to get the full experience.

Your report really gives Gerryg's  a run for the money in sheer entertainment and ... For lack of a better term free thinking associative communication.  Some videos with commentary might spice this one up if you can manage it.  Although... I am not sure it really needed spicing...

----------


## Stuart Love

Going to Jamaica with no money to survive and expecting to stay for a month is just insane and possibly irresponsible....just saying

----------


## captaind

> Going to Jamaica with no money to survive and expecting to stay for a month is insane....just saying


Stuart my friend. Do not underestimate our girl Tic. If anybody can do it she can!

----------


## Stuart Love

you may be right captaind

----------


## gerryg123

I'll be there soon too just to make sure all the postings are perfectly accurate, lol ..... Seastar Inn, soon come.

----------


## Stuart Love

have a blast gerryg...I will be there for five weeks in Jan-Feb 2013...perhaps we will meet one day

----------


## TiCtOc

> Going to Jamaica with no money to survive and expecting to stay for a month is just insane and possibly irresponsible....just saying


Oh well....plenty of tap water hopefully and some fish in the sea if it comes to the worst. It is only a few weeks I am sure I will get by some people have to manage a lifetime of getting by so I am sure I will be ok for a very short period of time.

----------


## Stuart Love

I hope you have a great time TicToc,be very careful.I hope you all the best and will be reading your adventures.I am way too old to try it that way again.When I would go 30 years ago I had very little too and had the best time of my life.I'm hope it all works out for you and you have the "trip of a lifetime".

----------


## Hussyband

> I'll be there soon too just to make sure all the postings are perfectly accurate, lol ..... Seastar Inn, soon come.


 You know... You are the reason my wife and I tried some of the places we did.  Bentleys for one.  Your videos (ESPECIALLY the donkey pony one) often make my day when I need a jamaica video to make the next trip seem closer.

----------


## gerryg123

I ran into yet another donkey pony in Los Angeles while taking my two daughters to a petting zoo. They're called miniature donkeys .....

----------


## Muck

> I'll be there soon too just to make sure all the postings are perfectly accurate, lol ..... Seastar Inn, soon come.


I've been away from this board for a while, but I recall that there was some question about you ever returning to Jamaica. Glad to hear that you decided to give it another go!!!

----------


## Stuart Love

Am I missing something here?You yourself say in your last post that you defiantly DO NOT have enough cash to make this trip.Who are you expecting to pay for you,and why would they?It seems just basic logic that if you don't have enough money to make the trip,you don't make the trip.Showing up and expecting someone else to pay for you is just wrong.

----------


## TiCtOc

I have ALWAYS paid my own way, nobody has EVER subsidised my adventures, I usually find a way, make the money stretch, make some more money , find creative new ways of living- thats always fun...anyway I have a little bit more cash now so NO worries, just want you to know I would never expect anyone, anywhere to pay for me as that IS just wrong, never happened before probably never will.
 I am sooo excited for this trip,
Today I am printing out my tickets, unfortunately my printer is printing in a funny yellow colour so I have to go to the local library to use theirs but I cannot find my library card!! I hope they let me in. 
Meeting lots of boardies this trip , some I have met before and had a great time with, some who I have been meaning to meet for years!
First stop will be with family as my father in law who lives in Jamaica is poorly so I really want to go and be with him see how he is and if there is anything I can help out with.I have been waiting for a chance to go and see him for a long time now.

----------


## Stuart Love

Sorry,It's just that I read in your post where you said that you didn't have enough money to make the trip.I must have misunderstood.Have a blast in Jamaica and all the best.I look forward to reading your stuff.

----------


## TiCtOc

Hi Stuart, no worries you did not misunderstand, anyone who knows me knows I never quite have the right budget that I would like to have but I always get through!
 I live in United Kingdom so my flights are always a killer but if you go to Jamaica I am sure you will know IT'S WORTH IT! I am adaptable to my environment. I am not materialistic so matching frilly pillowcases and curtains and that kind of thing do not bother me! It is way too much fun

----------


## 68Stang

Tic,  I have enjoyed this post and my wife and I look forward to possibly meeting you on Lemberts bus on the 5th of June if you go.  We are already booked and are really looking forward to the crawl.  We won't be able to get too wiped out as we have a tour to the Black River, YS falls, and appleton the next day.

----------


## captaind

Hey Tic,

Are you going to be in Negril anytime from June 7 - 13?

----------


## TiCtOc

yes siree. I hope to be on that bus crawl I really do but I have the kids with me that day as far as I know so I can't promise just yet where will you be the 7th? 68stang still there?

----------


## 68Stang

Yes we will still be there...we are arriving on the 3rd and leaving on the 10th..1 week only.

----------


## kaycee

Ive spent most of my day reading this! One of the best reports ever!!

----------


## TiCtOc

> Ive spent most of my day reading this! One of the best reports ever!!


thanks Kaycee the next adventure begins in about 20 hours! I will have very little internet connection for the first 14 days but I will keep a diary to start posting at the latter end of my trip  :Smile:  see you on the flip side!

----------


## kaycee

No problem! I cant wait to read more!

----------


## Vince

I just missed ya Tic!!<We left da rock on sunday.Tried to extened but us Airline wanted 300$us per person to change dates!!!!~On day we will drink together!!!!~Missed ya by a week :Frown: ~How long you staying?~Drink hard or go home!!

----------


## TiCtOc

aww see you next time Vince and family----------My taxi is coming in 4 hours see you from THAT side ! the RIGHT SIDE X

----------


## captaind

> aww see you next time Vince and family----------My taxi is coming in 4 hours see you from THAT side ! the RIGHT SIDE X



Travel safe my dear.......see you in a few weeks

Cap and G

----------


## TiCtOc

> Travel safe my dear.......see you in a few weeks
> 
> Cap and G



see you soon capt
AT  our nephews house in Mobay And absolutely LOVING it scenery and weather  is FANTASTIC been up since  4.30am excited watching the sun come up over  the hills---fell asleep with the tree frogs gleeping..after going to a  chinese restaurant in the nice warm warm air....not been outdoors in a  vest top for yearssss it feels like no snow, no wind ,no rain just warm  weather gorgeous scenery and a big fat  smile on my face ....Not gonna drink rum until tomorrow ! had one drink  of rum at airport you were all correct--nice lady approached me from bar  askin could she get me a drink sign said patties like 2 dollars so i  thought o cheap bar great she said 800j please and kept the change  lmaoooo scared me off rum fi life haha

----------


## TiCtOc

There was DRAMA on the plane just getting here, there was no bling bling and rae rae this time no Jamaicans hardly on my flight -like 5 people thats it and someone got threw off the plane and we were all held up while security came and escorted the woman off and found her bags! No trip would be complete without DRAMA! that woman made me miss an hour of my holiday booooooo more on that later I quickly need to type up a uni assignment back soon

----------


## TiCtOc

NAIL DRAMA! 3rd day no nails! nail tecs are booked up or closed, had a recommendation from a boardie for jays nails but she cannot fit me in, she said try glorianna so I called them and they said try next door called precious but no number is listed so called back Jays hoping for a cancellation and she said she would ask around and call me back , spending the day in Duncans bay today, hoping to have my nails done before I go!

----------


## TiCtOc

I am at our families house in Montego Bay for the time being, the weather is gorgeous it is very HOT and sunny, there was rain for about 40 minutes late yesterday afternoon, Brilliant sunbathing weather, I have wifi in my own bedroom here it is lovely and I get up and wash my things in the outdoor sink in the morning and hang them out to dry which only takes about an hour it is lovely to be in the sun! There is a washing machine here but I find it easier and quicker to just rinse them through and hang them out.I dyed over my grey hair with a hair dye I boughta t megamart in montego bay , it is very dark but at least the grey is gone.I was very wary of washing the dye out as there is lovely pink frilly accessories all over the bathroom and I was scared to death to get hair dye on anything so that outdoor sink sure came in handy .I went out there to do it! I am hoping to get my nails done today and shortly go near Falmouth.Got a big bag of food last night from Megamart cooked food which was reasonably priced. I ordered 2 boxes of curry goat rice peas and vegetables a pork tray with mash potatoe and veg, a chicken wrap, bottle of water and oxtail meal and it came to 2200jmd so I was happy with that.There was also a chinese restaurant nearby in dragon square where you can get take out.It was 1000j for 2 boxes which were big with chicken fried rice in.I believe it costs a lot more if you want to eat in.My family are all out at work right now so I am here with the nanny.
The huge pit bull escaped off its lead lastnight which scared me to death and this morning I stepped in doo doo which was an epic fail.I don't DO dogs! not even stroking or anything so to stand in doo doo uh ohhh and no-one here to rescue me from the doodoo so I had to clean it up BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I called hubby and told him he said did you clean your shoes too? I laughed and said no I was hoping he would come rescue me lol.Either I will hose them down or throw them away I am not a dog or doo doo person.Aint nobody got time FO DAT!

----------


## 68Stang

Toc,  that is too funny...2 more weeks and the wife and I will be there in Negril for our first time!  Counting down the days..

----------


## DConkle

Tic I don't know you but I am completely exhausted in the best way ever from your 2011/2012 report! Would love to meet you some day! My husband and I were in Negril for 3weeks in April and had a really good time. Not sure I could keep up with you so won't say "maybe" we would go out sometime if the opportunity ever presented itself hahaha I am looking forward to the adventures you will go on this trip! Keep it commin'

----------


## DConkle

Tic having a little withdrawal here... Need some report!

----------


## nekkidinnegril

> You have no money for food, you don't have a place to stay next week, but you found enough cash for a bar crawl? Or did I misread this?  I hate myself for being judgemental, but really, what were/are you thinking?


My sentiments exactly, my husband and family would have disowned me, I'm sure this was written in satire though for dramatic effect.  No one in their right mind would publicly neglect their husband and kids for the sake of a pub crawl or rum.

----------


## TiCtOc

> My sentiments exactly, my husband and family would have disowned me, I'm sure this was written in satire though for dramatic effect.  No one in their right mind would publicly neglect their husband and kids for the sake of a pub crawl or rum.



It all worked out in the end and FYI to clarify the bus crawl is FREE and hubby can take care of himself he's a grown man .Hardly think I neglected him lol its called meeting friends on holiday socialising which I only do ONCE A YEAR on holiday as I do not go out at home  :Smile: 
We had a great holiday and will do so again

----------


## nekkidinnegril

Hi TicToc, I don't know you so I erred on the side of caution.  I believe you took my post wrongly, it's pretty clear that I was supporting you by writing that your posts were written in "Satire".  Satire = Entertainment to be enjoyed by others.

My apologies if I struck a chord.

----------


## TiCtOc

it's okay, I just wrote as it was happening, no editing, no dramatic for effect entertainment.., no neglection of a nearly 50 year old man,just wrote as I saw  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly

Hi Tic Toc, I love your style of writing and the way you and your family vacation.  I am looking forward to your trip report as I did the last.  I like the way you deal with some of the negative responses you get from unapproving,envious, judgmental posters who read your reports as well.  Your reports are truly entertaining and I am waiting for you to write a book so that you really will not have to be on an zero budget :Cool: .  I am sure you will have plenty of people who will purchase your book on the Negril Message Board.  So let the hater's hate  :Mad: because your style of living and writing, I truly rate. :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

> Hi Tic Toc, I love your style of writing and the way you and your family vacation.  I am looking forward to your trip report as I did the last.  I like the way you deal with some of the negative responses you get from unapproving,envious, judgmental posters who read your reports as well.  Your reports are truly entertaining and I am waiting for you to write a book so that you really will not have to be on an zero budget.  I am sure you will have plenty of people who will purchase your book on the Negril Message Board.  So let the hater's hate because your style of living and writing, I truly rate.




"my sentiments exactly" ha 
Well Thank you Butterfly this was a real lovely refreshing post to wake up to.
It is very early in the morning here on the rock and I have an online exam to complete today which will take up most of my day so I thought I would have a quick check of the board and I found your post so that has put me in a good mood for my exam and prompted me to start reporting again later today,
I am writing a book, writing TWO actually, there will be a third, but I am NO writer as you can see, 

They have no big words are not edited but there are some that like the raw real style, just scribbling down things as they happen, random thoughts and such, I find a lot of the people that do not like that style of writing are those who would actually love to share their random thoughts and the real deal but sometimes they feel too afraid or feel a need to retreat/withdraw into themselves and be very quiet private people of which there is nothing wrong with that, nothing at all but just live and let live.Don't bash those who want to have fun and share it with the world, the fun, the excitement, the happiness and joy that Jamaica can bring. We all go there because we love it and I love reading all of the boardies reports on this board and writing them too.I would NEVER write a negative comment on someones report though, someone's having the time of their life and then to wake up and realise a total random stranger does not want you to be having fun is a bit sad.I wouldn't do it but then that's just me, Jamaica has taught me MANY things, one of those things is that we are all different yet all one. I am happy to say everyone who I have spent time with in Jamaica, those I chose to meet I have had a great time with, because as carefree and crazy as I seem, I consider myself to be a very good judge of character instantly either by what they, write , what they say, or their actions.So I choose my friends very wisely. I always hang/mix with good hearted people who only have good intentions and that is one of the reasons that I can have so much fun in Jamaica by choosing wisely those I do spend "real life" time with on my trips.Boardies and Jamaicans. So I think ramble of the morning is over and out and I shall start my report a little later today and focus my energy into my online exam , so thank you Butterfly for your nice words :Smile:  7milegal trip report starting today and jarstang is it? i will see you soon!

----------


## lanetop

eyes sore from reading..photos please

----------


## butterfly

I am glad you found my post uplifting.  I have thought about writing a trip report but unlike you I can't take the unapproving statements.  If you look in my archives I started a thread and you can see how some people can take things way out of proportion and way too personal.  I have been turned off by some of the responses when I just made a general observation of experiences I had.  My plans in the future is to write a book about Jamaica, including Negril.  I am  patiently awaiting your wholesome, free-spirited,  trip report.

----------


## DConkle

Writing books! Now those I want to read!  :Smile:

----------


## bjritz

Dear Tic, 

This has been one of the most wonderful and entertaining trip reports I've read. You are a boardie rock star! The energy, honesty, humor and flow of your writing, is like riding a wave or going through the rapids. We rock through the bumps, but wind up in a passive pool to just, whew, relax a bit. You squeeze all you can out of a day, running through the ebb and flow of family, keeping us up on your foodie flings, drop us into a sunset, followed by a tilt-a-whirl evening at the Jungle. Wow.

There is just someting about being in Negril that grabs ya, and you are great at relating it. 

Your kids are adorable (teens don't read that part) and looks like you all get along in a tight bunch. Your husband is lucky and wise. He got you, kudos, which says quite a bit on its own merits. He understands your need to rev it up, and seems to be a trooper. Everyone’s family functions differently, I’m glad you are open to share yours with us. 

Looking forward to more TR as you travel around the rock, as you let us in on that fabulous stream of consciousness. We’ll meet sometime and I know that your smile will light the room, bar, beach or cliff and I’ll know you’re there.

bjritz

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Well said BJ. I totally agree with you.

----------


## Hussyband

> I am glad you found my post uplifting.  I have thought about writing a trip report but unlike you I can't take the unapproving statements.  If you look in my archives I started a thread and you can see how some people can take things way out of proportion and way too personal.  I have been turned off by some of the responses when I just made a general observation of experiences I had.  My plans in the future is to write a book about Jamaica, including Negril.  I am  patiently awaiting your wholesome, free-spirited,  trip report.


Wholesome?  Hehe... Did you miss the scrub a dub adventures?  Free spirited, I can get on board with that, but much of the entertainment value in this thread is in the decidedly unwholesome aspect.

----------


## rastagal

> Wholesome?  Hehe... Did you miss the scrub a dub adventures?  Free spirited, I can get on board with that, but much of the entertainment value in this thread is in the decidedly unwholesome aspect.


That's the best part I think!  Most people don't have the cojones to write about the after hours stuff that goes on...most reports all all you get are pics of food and the beach. Sorry, but I am not interested in looking at what someone ate everyday. So thank you Tic for your bold I don't care what you think of me writing style...see you in a few weeks! Woohoo!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Why is this tagged on this old post? Are you there now? So why not a new thread about this misadventure?

----------


## TiCtOc

Leaving England was an experience in itself , it was 5am I had not been to bed and my holiday always starts with the chitter chatter in the taxi or when I arrive at the airport and see all the Jamaicans all blinged up for their trip so I call them the bling bling and rae rae crew as it is entertaining watching them run in on last minute and jump up and down on their suitcases and then get mad when nothing fits right and then looking at all the latest fashions and styles they are wearing and hearing all the rae rae rae it certainly brightens up a 5am start for a loong journey.
So my taxi driver arrives I was so excited well I kid you not , this English man had to be the most boring poker faced miserable individual on the whole planet I told him I was going on holiday and could hardly contain my excitement and I think he just gave one grunt then NOTHING the whole journey which was quite uncomfortable sat in silence trying to contain my excitement of my first ever solo flight I was to be flying out jetting around the world alone for the first time ever in my whole life and I have a lot of celebrations to be celebrating and all this po faced man wanted to say was one grunt.My word
So I dismissed his miserable negative attitude and looked to the hills on the motorway , covered in black sky and with the usual freezing rain pouring down on them and started day dreaming about the real hills of Jamaica with a blue sky and warm rain.Excitement and entertainment was soon to come as I would soon be in a group with the bling bling and rae rae club .
I arrived at the airport- NO BLING BLING AND RAE RAE
OMG NO BLING BLING AND RAE RAE where are they all? I know for a fact they would have jumped on this bargain flight where are bling bling and rae rae I needed them after that disaster taxi drive journey for my first solo adventure, I thought for a minute hey it's early they always come late chill out
so I was planning to chill out when I was told I had to go through 24 lines of security queue backed up round and round and round the airport NIGHTMARE
and not one Jamaican in sight , this was odd.I asked was I in the correct line, everyone was moaning and everyone was coughing and sneezing all over each other eww disgusting cannot wait to get out of england I thought to myself, the only place where people cougha nd sneeze near or on you instead of away from you.It was shortly after 5am and coughing all over me in a cramped up 24 line squashed up line was making me feel mad and claustrophobic , My exciting trip was going stale already.Boo hoo for me.
Eventually got on the plane and thought YES we can leave soon but lo and behold yet another disaster.
A lady with a partner over in Jamaica who she had babies to SNEAKED one of her babies through the 24 lines before security and onto the plane , the rules are ONE infant per adult, she had 3 kids 2 were infants she got her eldest daughter to hold the new born baby making it look like she came out of the car seat but inside the car seat she was hiding another baby.security came threw her off-threw her bags off she lost all her money, she was crying,I do not know what happened to her once they escorted her off the plane, so we were delayed an hour.JUST GREAT I THINK NOT...more coughing in my face continues and I wonder who the hell I get lumbered with sitting next to.
I got two gay men
who as it happened saved the whole day as I have absolutely no idea why no Jamaicans were on the plane bar about 5 people I can only think it was mainly sold as holiday packages and then on the last minute they sold the remaining seats as cheap flights.I have never travelled to Jamaica before without about 70 percent minimum being filled with Jamaicans.
So everyone was white english British people boring, moaning, coughing, being their usual miserable selves, the people I pay to get the hell away from as they are so depressing and I can't take it!
So there was 3 seats, mine was one of them next to two gay men
They had never been to Jamaica before they were so excited and they had planned their excursions and they kept asking me about this and that and they gave me some red wine, I HATE red wine normally but after the first few sips it was better than nothing as the stupid rubbish service on the plane was non-existant, no blankets no cocktails no drinks which they advertised just beer or wine and I do not really like either and certainly was not paying what they were charging for something I dislike, so the gay guys supplied me with red wine , 2 annoying childish teen girls to the side of me screeching like hyenas making stupid remarks for about 5 hours of the journey and coughing again omg get me off this plane.
We landed thank you God adios amigos
get to immigration in JA nooooooooooooooooooo 13 lines long long lines of immigration as our plane was delayed so now 3 came in at once.
Took me ages to get out of there.
Got a lovely lady asking me did I want a drink while I called my ride I looked at her price board it said 2 dollars for a patty which i thought was reasonable so assumed drinks would be too, she brought it and said 800j EIGHT HUNDRED JMD i gave her 1000j she kept the change without asking.You could neither smell or taste the rum do not bother with a drink at the airport any more it used to b my first stop, now I find it pathetic and something to avoid.Would not mind so much if I could smell or taste the rum just tasted like 20 cent tropical juice to me bleh waste of time, But as I walked through about 200 manic people all trying to get attention of either me or someone else I stroll through them all silent and oblivious and happy that HEY I'M BACK I AM HOME YAYYYY I was so happy I could hear soundsystems, patois, feel the hot air , see the views.I was back and I don't ever want to go home STOP MAKING ME!

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## DConkle

Aww the Baby  :Smile:  and sorry about all the miserable!! Ok so on to fun and family and really good Rum Punch!!

----------


## butterfly

Bling bling, and rae rae, lol :Wink: .  That baby is so cute.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

OMG about the coughing.  On our way home I sat next to a woman who coughed the whole way without covering her mouth. I had my sweatshirt jacket over my face the whole ride.  When we got to baggage claim she was laying on the floor while her husband retrieved the luggage.  She was so sick!

----------


## TiCtOc

> OMG about the coughing.  On our way home I sat next to a woman who coughed the whole way without covering her mouth. I had my sweatshirt jacket over my face the whole ride.  When we got to baggage claim she was laying on the floor while her husband retrieved the luggage.  She was so sick!




its awful!!

sorry I am a few days behind with this report guys and gals, I have had a few things going on also had an exam online which took up pretty much all of yesterday I think I will be going down to south coast later today and I have no internet connection there for a week so I am not sure how I will connect.I bet I have to wait booooo I tried to figure out the dongle thing but I get conflicting advice, I think I need a modem plus a dongle and the modem is 10,000j

----------


## 68Stang

great pics and report so far!  11 more days...can't wait..it is cloudy and drizzling here today..

----------


## Rob

Tic - you only need the usb dongle... it IS a cell modem.... we use them from Digicel.

http://www.digiceljamaica.com/en/pho...ne.php?id=7082

----------


## TiCtOc

> Tic - you only need the usb dongle... it IS a cell modem.... we use them from Digicel.
> 
> http://www.digiceljamaica.com/en/pho...ne.php?id=7082


Oh great , so that is the whole thing, do I need to top it up with minutes or credit? This is good I can buy one on the way , this will be great!

----------


## TiCtOc

On the first evening I was here we had a drive through Montego Bay downtown, not the hip strip but all of the back streets and downtown area, lots of shops , food places, music going on, streets were busy a lot to buy a lot to see, Went to the megamart for a few items and to the chinese restaurant Dragon square as mentioned earlier, If you are in the Montego bay area close by to megamart and you like Chinese food which I don't much care for then I do recommend it as a take out because it was good food as far as chicken fried rice goes and it was large portions at only 500jmd per carton and they were large.It took a long time waiting for it but I would still recommend it for something different and good value. The Megamart does very good cooked food for low cost too.
It was lovely and warm the air outside , I could see the palm trees swaying and the views of the hills and hear the tree frogs and all the sweet reggae in the background.I noticed a lot of very fancy trucks/jeeps expensive motor thangs that look like they are out of movies to me very nice seems to be the popular drive this year unless it is this particular area as I have never noticed so many before.
Came to the family house.We have a lot of family in Jamaica they are probably in almost every parish! and it is very nice to come and spend time with the Jamaican side of our family as I just like the culture of how most Jamaican families work.Always there for each other and respect one another and no malice towards each other.That's how all my extended family work anyway but from what I have seen a lot of families here are like that and it's nice.So I was shown to my gorgeous room, I wish I could be the live in nanny! I would apply if I did not have a family! it's a cute pink room with wifi and everything I need, they loaned me a phone and a wire for my laptop as I brought the wrong adapter so that was kind and I called home let everyone know I had arrived.
Sunday was a quiet chilled day, spent time with the family, played with the cutie little baby my great niece who I have been waiting to meet, I sat in the garden for a bit it got very hot, showered stuck some hair dye over my grey hair HAHA it turned out way too dark , makes me look old and pasty faced but hopefully my face will have a tan soon.I need a concealer for under my eyes , I could not find one anywhere I know the chemist in Negril probably has one, I will check santa cruz , they are quite difficult to find as I don't think many Jamaicans would wear it and i don't think it would be the right shade so excuse my photographs until I find one as I have had a rough year and can't find any concealer to hide the tiredness! I am sure the sun and happiness will soon erase all of that and pretty soon I won't even care!
The views from my fams home are amazing huge hills, huge houses, really nice, pretty flowers, palm trees.So sunday was a chilled out family day, we were thinking of going to church but work shifts for the fam coincided and we listened to it on TV instead.
I had arranged to go see a friend over past Falmouth on Monday I was told I could get a ride but it was getting real late and I wanted to be back for evening time.The plan was to spend the full day there then return home for the evening, but the plan did not work out and it was getting late so I got a route taxi to montego bay bus park for 100j, got myself on a bus to Falmouth for about 150j and then hopped off after about 40 minutes to walk down a street in falmouth and asked where the next taxi rank was and hopped in a shared cab for about 100 or 150 j something small anyway.I was told it is dangerous or can be and it was not advised that I go alone, but my friend had cooked lunch for me and I had made arrangements and I have never let anyone down on a solid arrangement so off I went on my miniadventure, I was a little bit nervous when I got in the first taxi and found someone had left a huge flick knife on the backseat but that only went to serve me as a reminder...mind how you go, be careful, be alert and not stupid which is a good reminder for everyone anywhere.I had to laugh when an old Jamaican lady was laughing with a man at the back of the bus saying BWOYYY the world tighten up their belt the recession hit the whole world when you see English girl on di bus and was laughing and found it amusing.That was the bus to Falmouth so maybe not so many tourists get on that bus I don't know .Nice scenic views anyway, loved the ride NO hassle nobody bothered me sat down the same as everyone else did, paid the same as everyone else did.Worked out fine, got me there in around an hour and was a simple, safe and cheap journey so anyway by the time I arrived it was getting late so we ladies decided i MUST stay over HAHA so I had to call hubby and hubbys family  and let them know the plan which would go down like a lead balloon as I was supposed to be just visiting friends for a couple of hours daytime not staying out overnight.But it was not my fault I could not get there until late so my food was cooked ready for me which was delicious, jerk chicken , homemade coleslaw , rice and peas veg and I brought a bottle of rum so we ate then decided to head to a little beach bar down the road, nice cute little place, it was ona  nice little section of a fishermans beach, it was midweek so not much going on but a nice chilled vybe and little xmas lights around the bar that I like.So we just stayed for one and had a chat and listened to the ocean waves then headed back to their house.A couple of the group decided to stay home but I had started my first drink of the holiday and wanted to PARTAYYY! So I asked please could we party! I was taken to another bar not far away I think called Buckles.They had wrestling on TV at first and I was like wahhhhhhh IT IS MY ONLY ONE NIGHT EVER RIGHT NOW ON THIS EARTH to be in this bar please lets not watch wrestling! So I was asked what do I want to do so I said I like dancehall music and rum and whenever I say that in Jamaica it usually happens , people usually oblige and it makes me so happy and excited as you know it is my favourite music and I can NEVER hear it outside of my own four walls in ENgland so the manager got his equipment turned on and we had lots of fun! there were people playing dominoes , people behind the bar dancing, everyone having a laugh had a great time, then we went home, then I decides nope still not home time so got 3 of us to go trekking around near the beach see if anything was still open.But it had shut and I had drank lots and lots of rum by that point anyway so after I was satisfied that nobody within about a 5 mile radius was open I headed to bed haha.
My bedroom was lovely, nice and clean , nice and spacious and had a door leading to a verandha, had a nice night and in the morning we all got in the car and I got dropped off on the hip strip in montego bay, I had no beach wear as such ,no towel, no toothpaste and I wanted to see a boardie who I knew was in the area , I was tired, only had about 3 hrs sleep so far this trip and a little hungover but I was excited to try doctors cave beach which I had not been on before.Oh forgot to mention I had my nails done the day before at the old bucaneer beach hotel , it is now a university and it was a lady at a place called jays nails.I had them short which I never usually do but she said it was more money to have them long and I didn't want to start asking how much for this or that.I don't really like them short but she did a nice job they look nice and summery just wish I would have had the longer ones.Needed to see a price list really.Would have liked to have waited for Misako to do my nails but Negril was too long a way away  :Frown:  but this lady knew what she was doing and they turned out nice.I will ask the cost of longer ones next time though as I have never had them short before, I prefer long but they were already priced higher than Negril at short so I left them at short.

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## Vince

:Stick Out Tongue: ~Got my attention!!!!!!!!!!!~Roar!!!!!!!!

----------


## kaycee

Tic! Youre beautiful and you look fine! Love the hair and I see no bags under your eyes.

----------


## TiCtOc



----------


## TiCtOc

*A lot has happened in my life since last time I was in Negril some major changes on all levels some good a few bad but one little man that came into my life was my baby nephew and he spends a lot of time with me he is just like one of my own and I wished and wished he could come to Jamaica with me and of course I tried before now to bring him and you get the usual response from English people who have never set foot in Jamaica that he should not go, he has no business being in Ja it is full of bad people and gangsters and murderers and drugs and everyone gets shot hmmmmm well all I can say to that attitude is none of my friends/associates or family are drug barons nor murderers THANK YOU VERY MUCH and I would hardly bring my own three children year after year there and back half way round the universe if that is the only kind of people that are in Jamaica, and do we all return happy and safely each year? yes we do.So how people who have never set foot on the island make their little vivid scenarios up in their little brains I have no idea.MY scenario in my brain and vivid imagination was that if I go back to Jamaica, my little baba is coming with me.And I would not come for so long and leave him behind if it was not possible to get him here.So in theory, Aunty taking baby on holiday was a cute idea, family trip, I always like to bring people to Jamaica with me if I get a chance and I know the baby will love it.So I was just chatting away on the webcast on realnegril.com one evening saying yeah i'm bringing my baby nephew to Jamaica yayy , head in the clouds totally oblivious to the fact it is called kidnapping and abduction at immigration when in my mind it was just aunty taking nephew on holiday ..and so all of the frantic phonecalls began.I needed a LAWYER OMG TICTOC NEEDED A LAWYER I never had a lawyer in my life I did not have a clue I thought what the hell is all this about, so I called a lawyer, called Jamaican immigration and they said yes it is correct you need a notary public to stamp a letter.I hear in the USA and CANADA this is the norm and very cheap.Where I live it was VERY difficult to get a last minute appointment with a registered notary public as there are not many actually registered as one, it cannot be a solicitor it has to be a notary public, so the letter my friends have paid 5 or 10 dollars for cost me 160usd for the actual letter and babys passport cost over 200usd with transport for far out last minute appointment then 50 dollars for extra documents etc and tax for the plane which was about 140usd so I was hoping hoping praying wishing it would all be sorted before I left home but it was not .The lawyer wanted to check out every single detail as it was a bit of a complicated case for personal reasons.So I was calling the lawyer from Jamaica, luckily I went absolutely overboard with documents and got every single thing anyone could ever possibly want so anyway I dreamed it would happen, hoped it would happen, I got the call to say we have the go ahead and hopefully I should be posting a picture of him here with me very soon*

----------


## yetta

Looks like you were in Duncan's Bay with Ja Jewel and Barry!!  Great place and great people there fi sure.  Love, love your sense of adventure. Don't mind the haters...they haven't found out yet that life is to be enjoyed.  Keep your posts coming....Loving it!  :Smile:

----------


## TiCtOc

Only one thing is for sure, and you can't enjoy life when you DEAD! Nice to see you Yetta how you been doing girlie?

----------


## Seveen

nice!

----------


## Tropical62

YES!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!Hello..................I am so happy to see you back in Jamaica!!!!!!!!!!! It took me a minute to find the pages of the new post.......but I got it mark now!!!!!!............ I'm buckled in and ready for the ride!!!!!!!!!!!! GO TICTOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pisces

Keep on rockin' Tic you are a free spirit and I love your style Girllllllll!!!

----------


## bjritz

Glad you got your cole slaw in early! Looks like you're already in your JA groove, have fun, love this stuff!

----------


## yetta

> Only one thing is for sure, and you can't enjoy life when you DEAD! Nice to see you Yetta how you been doing girlie?


Doing well thank you!!  Last visited for Christmas and New Years...great time as usual with many long time friends there also. Still regret not hitting the Traveler's party with you that year we were all there. Obviously, I have learned from my mistakes....LOL.  Hit as many concerts as I could last trip. Great to have some of my dear friends there when I am....Bill doesn't enjoy reggae and concerts at all...plus, he likes to go to bed at 9-10pm. I am a night person and love, love my music just like he loves his fishing. So thank Jah...some old friends and people we both know and trust were there...and I could enjoy some reggae. Hard for me to hear in West Virginia, so it is my only chance. Hope to run into to you again in JA. Enjoy your holiday to the max!!!  Keep those post coming gyal!!  :Smile:

----------


## Vince

Whats up Tic Toc???~You MIA???

----------


## 68Stang

I'm pretty sure she was staying with Family for a week or so and would be without connectivity.

----------


## DConkle

TiCtOc,TiCtOc,TiCtOc....

----------


## Babalew

Tic heres praying that all is well with the family.

----------


## Tropical62

*(((((((((((TiCtOc,TiCtOc,TiCtOc))))))))))) Where are you??? I pray that all is well with you're family. I am so missing your adventures!!!!! Please hurry back.....Please, Please, Please. 

I enjoy your trip the best of any ever posted!!!!!!!!! YOU ROCK...................*

----------


## Patricia

Hey Tic-Toc, nice meeting you last Tuesday night @ Legends ~~ hope you're enjoying your trip!!!!

PS.  Got your note @ the No Limit before we left on Saturday ~~~~~ sorry we missed you ~~~~

----------


## Scott Rice

Tic-Toc.... your trip report is amazing..... I was actually in the wonderful world of Negril during the 2nd week of December 2012 (my fourth time in 13 years).... but unfortunately I 
went with a female companion (newbie) that said she was all about the fun and the party, and the culture, etc... .... but sadly, learned that I think she would have been 
better off in the Bahamas or on a Florida beach being waited on..how can anyone complain on the most beautiful place in the world?..lol .. false advertising, yeah.... 

Wish I would have run into your one woman party train running through the island........

I tell people all the time about my Negril.... it's not for everyone, get plenty of rest PRIOR to your trip, and learn how to roll with things, and dammit, 
remember you are in someone else's hometown... act accordingly, but enjoy the experience... 

You are the definition of that person.... imho.... and it shows and if I could had punched the eject button and gotten on the good time train during my
stay, I would have welcomed the chance with open arms... woulda, coulda, shoulda.... I know that at one point I got to the end of my enjoyment of
my companionship (she returned home 4 days early)  and just roamed the beach all night with whatever drink and smoke I could find just to hear the ocean, and take in the enjoyment of meeting
anyone and everyone,... even when it was dead, and I had no idea where to go or what was going on.... but it didn't matter because I was there

I envy you for your energy and enthusiasm for the place that I call mi second home... and the funniest thing about Negril to me is that I am not the most
social person at home here in Texas... some would even say quiet or reserved, but then I get in Negril it brings something out of me that I can't explain
or describe... and suddenly, everyone become friend or family, and I become open to the world and everything it has to offer.... 

Didn't mean to drag on... this is your report, and your time.... but I just want to say thank you for your report and pics and thank you for being you....
you and all the great people of Jamaica are the reason the experience is what it is.... there is no place like home, and no place like Negril

----------


## RockRobster

Tic is doing fine! She has broken her laptop, thus no live trip reports!


SQWAAAAAWK!!!!

----------


## Tropical62

> ... but unfortunately I 
> went with a female companion (newbie) my companionship (she returned home 4 days early)



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who leaves Negril 4 DAYS early!!!!!!!!!!!! You have got to be kidding me............I wish I could have taken her place.

----------


## Scott Rice

> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who leaves Negril 4 DAYS early!!!!!!!!!!!! You have got to be kidding me............I wish I could have taken her place.


You know I tried to talk her into getting with the spirit of things and letting her hair down... but I think she had a different vision of what Negril was like.... even
though I talked at length about Negril for months (I get long winded on Negril at times, maybe some of you can relate..grin)... but in the end, I wanted to save my own vacation... so I put her in a taxi and waved while thinking "Don't let the door hit ya...."... no worries, apologies TicToc for branching off amidst your trip report....

----------


## Angel

Time to start another thread this is from 2011 it is now 2013  way too long to ramble on.

----------


## DConkle

Yep,maybe next time tic  :Smile:

----------


## RockRobster

> Time to start another thread this is from 2011 it is now 2013  way too long to ramble on.


Its merely a continuation of Tic's Travels to JA....

And Tic DOES ramble on....just sayin!

----------


## TiCtOc

> Its merely a continuation of Tic's Travels to JA....
> 
> And Tic DOES ramble on....just sayin!



Hey ya'll I am back , internet access issues resolved I am ready for my trip report and I have been a little in the wars with infections..water issues...blocked ear, lumps, bumps, bugs n bites, bit of sickness ..bit of this bit of that mostly down to my own fault (it's easier when you blame yourself lol) my choices that I made..soooo next time I promise myself to only accept a certain living standard, not because I think I am too good or posh to travel all budgety but just because doctors, hospitals, germs and bugs are not my thing but like I said MY CHOICES..MY FAULT....i should know better and will for sure for next time as I wanna enjoy every single second and I missed a few seconds feeling a bit ugh..not too ugh though that I missed too much ..infact anything really ha ha.Would I do it all again?....IN A HEARTBEAT..my clothes are washed re-packed I am ready to go back all the time, anytime , every time 24/7 I LOVE JAMAICA.

----------


## 68Stang

Glad you are ok, look forward to the trip report.  Sorry we were not able to get in touch with you while we were there, You would have had a blast on Lemberts bus with us.

----------


## johng

Scott Rice,

Granted it's been a few years since I've been in Negril but I was in Jamaica twice in the past two years and visited Negril more times than I can remember since 75 and I find it hard to believe that your female travel partner leaving four days early could hardly put a dent in your trip. Sounds like you shed the thousand pound Gorilla off your back before she ruined the whole trip on you. I have always found traveling alone to be far more enjoyable and rewarding than with somebody else. I have visited JA with male college friends, girlfriends, wife and children and have found the trips alone to be much more rewarding. As far as a single guy in Negril goes it used to be a great place to meet single women both Jamaican and tourists of all shapes, sizes, points of view so unless Negril has changed drastically I would assume the likelihood of female companionship for your last four days, if you wanted, would be no problem. Next trip you'll know better.

----------


## SPARKLE1010

Oh Tic... Sorry about your lumps and bumps and your bugs and bites. glad you are on the mend..Can't wait for your trip report.. I will live thru your tales.. since I will not be able to get to JA this year   :Frown:

----------


## DConkle

Tic,so happy to see you back!!

----------


## rustedduck

Glad to see ya back, lumps, bumbs bites and all.
Start typing !

----------


## kaycee

Hey! Nice to see youre back on board,cant wait to read all about it.

----------


## jimnkim

What happened to the TR ????????? Need more!!!!!!

----------


## DConkle

Oh man! Got my hopes up there for a minute.... Oh well

----------

